# ¡ Presume tus Compras/Adquisiciones Electrónicas !



## Tacatomon (Mar 5, 2011)

Que Tal Compañeros de FdE

Bien, este tema lo hago para la envidia Para poder "Presumir"  al foro (Envidia) las compras que realizamos de todos nuestros componentes de índole electrónica!. 
Los componentes pueden ser Transistores, Diodos, Resistencias... Hasta tubos de vacío! No importa! Solo tiene que estar relacionado con la materia y fotos detalladas de los componentes. (Motores, Bobinas, Transformadores...)
Las rarezas serán destacadas con elogios y la envidia Indiferencia de los demás  Naaaaa, No se crean! Aprovechen la cámara de papá y salgan a patio a tomar fotos de sus componentes.

Sean bienvenidos al álbum! 

Empiezo con unos "Chunches" que llegaron hoy:
Transistores MJ15015, MJ15016, NJW0281 y diodos 1N4005
De OnSemi y Vishay General Semiconductor, Nada raro .


----------



## el-rey-julien (Mar 5, 2011)

haaa eso si que es envidaaaa,cuando tenga algo de que este orgulloso de comprar lo posteo,nomas para que les de envidia
saludos

pd:
  hay jose sois terrible,saludos mi amigo


----------



## Tacatomon (Mar 9, 2011)

Si un Mod/SuperMod anda con tiempo libre, si no es mucha molestia (Aparte ) Sería tan amables de arreglar el título a: "Presume tus Compras/Adquisiciones Electrónicas!!!" 

Acá les presumo otra cosirijilla que llego hoy; un *Pequeño* Relay para hacerla *Del Mas Duro* por si al Amplificador UCD se va la chaveta y se pone en corto la salida, mandando DC a esta.
Es capaz de cortar 7Arms a 50V DC (Carga Resistiva)  Sin duda la tiene clara. 

Relay Industrial de uso General: PRD-7DY0-24
Fabricante: Tyco Electronics.

Acá el cuerpo de la Envidia 





 







 







PS: Ahorita la está pasando muy amena como Pisapapeles, desempeñándose de una manera eficaz.


----------



## DavidGuetta (Mar 16, 2011)

Si me tocara armar el PLL veronica de 1W cómo presumiria tooooooooodos los componentes que usa (que son muchos!) como capacitores ceramicos, resistencias, trimmers, transistores, integrados,etc...! lo unico que puedo presumir ahora es un 2SC1971 (un trt de RF) que lo tengo nuevo y ya esta descontinuado, un par de 2N3866 (tambien de RF) nuevos y un trimmer murata rojo


----------



## Tacatomon (Mar 17, 2011)

Se compraron para hacer una caja de 2*12. Un altavoz muy Eficiente y con una respuesta excelente en las frecuencias medias. La mejor relación Calidad/Precio. La pura envidia  (La caja no era mía, así que son las únicas fotos!)

Saludos!


----------



## Uro (Mar 17, 2011)

Pues a la hora de presumir, yo no me quedo atrás. Este es un aparatejo que compré para reemplazar los que ya he carbonizado. Es un adaptador de AC a DC y es *inteligente* acepta desde 90V a 240V y entrega desde 3V hasta 12 V. Parece que es una belleza. Ojalá sea tan inteligente que no me deje "meter la pata".


----------



## Edu-D (Mar 18, 2011)

Tengo estos transistores originales para cualquier experimento q*UE* nunca me han decepcionado...

Transistores 2SC5200, MJE340, MJE350, A1492 y por ahi otro que se colo

 

Saludos


----------



## Helminto G. (Mar 22, 2011)

recien compradito y comprobado de funcionamiento, el probador de bulbos sencore tc 28, practicamente nuevo:


----------



## el-rey-julien (Mar 22, 2011)

haaaaa felicitaciones don coyote ¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡
asta el manual esta en excelente estado ¡¡¡¡¡¡¡

yo me compre un maletín de aluminio(para parecer un técnico) mas un atornillador eléctrico black y decker(o algo asi)mas el juego completo de puntas y alargues para el atornillador(accesorios completos),de bronca nomas,porque  era dinero que tenia reservado para el asado en lo de cacho y no conseguí transporte,así fuy y me gaste parte de la plata en herramientas ,para sacarme la bronca nomas,me gaste unos 500 pesos,tambien un fernet entro en la compra,asi el sábado acompaño el asado desde casa,mañana beo que ago con los otros 500 ,quizas compre una placa de tv ,para tener y algunos destornilladores   mas,nunca estan demas,mas si los pierdes todo el tiempo

PD:
     casi me compro un dremel ,por hay mañana lo compro,lo vi barato algo asi como 300 pesos???


----------



## Tacatomon (Abr 19, 2011)

Muy útil cargador Uro. Ando en busca del cargador perfecto para baterías AA. Un primo del tuyo. 

Edu, Que lindos transistores. Tiene buena pinta. Solo faltan las fotos donde se van a quedar a dormir (Funcionar ).

Helminto, Que hermoso aparato. Perfectas condiciones y valor histórico añadido. Una belleza.

Gustavo, Yo ando atrás de uno parecido. Pero este al parecer vino acompañado de buenas puntas. Enhorabuena a todos!


Acá llegaron unas cositas:

Relay de potencia de uso general: *T92P7D52-24*
Fabricante: Tyco Electronics.






Thermal Circuit Breaker Uso General: *W28-XQ1A-15*
Fabricante: Tyco Electronics.





 



Saludos!


----------



## Helminto G. (Jun 21, 2011)

estaba tranquilamente paseando por las calles de por estos lares, esas calles llenas de puestos que suelen denominar tianguis, y vi este artefacto y me dije, por que no comprarlo? y pues llego a mi mesa el nuevo miembro...


----------



## Ratmayor (Jun 21, 2011)

Yo quiero jugar!!!! 

​Aqui están mis 2SC5200 y 2SA1943 para un proyecto que debí haber terminado hace 4 meses 
​​Eh aqui unos MJ15024 y MJ15025, no tengo idea de si son originales o no, aunque al precio que los compré (us$10 por los 18) no han de ser muy originales 


​Transistores, MosFET, Drivers, TTLs, Comparadores, Amplificadores operacionales, Procesadores...
​​Unos modulos hibridos que compré para jugar, pero que jamás usé...
​​Parte de mi tesoro valvular 
​​Algunos displays LCD a la espera de que algun lemur malvado les programe el PIC para usarlos en el sintoamplificador 
​​Y un display LED de 4 digitos de anodo comun y algunos arreglos de LEDs que compré para armar algunos decibelímetros... ​


----------



## Tacatomon (Jun 21, 2011)

Pido Mano por los STK!!!

H. Gris. Linda Lonchera adquirió!!!


----------



## Helminto G. (Jun 21, 2011)

yo pido las 6BQ5...

te faltan algunos disipadores compa...


----------



## Ratmayor (Jun 22, 2011)

Tacatomon dijo:


> Pido Mano por los STK!!!


Si vienes te puedes llevar los STK4221II 


Helminto G. dijo:


> yo pido las 6BQ5...


¬¬ chu, chu coyote malo... 


Helminto G. dijo:


> te faltan algunos disipadores compa...


Decías? 

​


----------



## Tacatomon (Jun 22, 2011)

Quiso decir que no te faltan disipadores ;D

Saludos!


----------



## Helminto G. (Jun 22, 2011)

ese azulito se ve interesante...


----------



## Tacatomon (Jun 22, 2011)

Se ven deseosos de disipar calor. Sigan colocando fotos de sus adquisiciones!

Dentro de poco llegarán cosas a casa!

Saludos!


----------



## lubeck (Jun 23, 2011)

ya lo habia presumido pero va de nuevo... total es cuestion de presumir 







(fue un regalo de mi Fam por el Dia del Dad)

y despues subo mi multimetro con interfaz a PC que compre hace poco...


----------



## Ratmayor (Jul 5, 2011)

Dejen, les muetro mi ultima adquisición... 

Lo primero es un Tektronix 7603 con un modulo 7D01 (Analizador logico) y el otro es para darle el formato en pantalla (DF1).


(No mas me falta tener idea de como se usa esa cosa )​ 
Un lote de 50 LM311, 25 LM339, 50 LM393, 27 LF356N y 25 am26LS30DC que no tengo idea de para que es el ultimo, pero por ser AMD me llamó la atención ​ 
​ 

Y para terminar 50 capacitores de 2200uF / 200V ​ 
​ 
Y todo por modicos 200 obamas ​


----------



## angel36 (Jul 5, 2011)

????


----------



## lubeck (Jul 5, 2011)

Ratmayor dijo:


> Dejen, les muetro mi ultima adquisición...
> 
> Lo primero es un Tektronix 7603 con un modulo 7D01 (Analizador logico) y el otro es para darle el formato en pantalla (DF1).
> 
> ...



Si en pearl Harbor hubieran tenido uno de esos.... EU no hubiera entrado a la guerra!!!!


----------



## Helminto G. (Jul 5, 2011)

Ratmayor dijo:


> Dejen, les muetro mi ultima adquisición...
> 
> Lo primero es un Tektronix 7603 con un modulo 7D01 (Analizador logico) y el otro es para darle el formato en pantalla (DF1).
> 
> ...




presumido...


(por que todas las fotos de componentes parcen de consignacion d drogas?)


----------



## Tacatomon (Jul 5, 2011)

AJjajaaj, Lindos Hardware Carlos!. A ver si nos cuentas la receta de como adquirir semejante botín XD (Aunque lo que falta a veces son los Obamas XDXD)

Saludos!!!


----------



## Ratmayor (Jul 5, 2011)

Helminto G. dijo:


> (por que todas las fotos de componentes parcen de consignacion d drogas?)


Casualidad 


Tacatomon dijo:


> AJjajaaj, Lindos Hardware Carlos!. A ver si nos cuentas la receta de como adquirir semejante botín XD


No mas espera a que muera un ingeniero y que su señora le de por rematar las cosas que eran del difunto 

Ya es oficial, no tengo ni la menor idea de como funciona el analizador


----------



## Tacatomon (Jul 5, 2011)

¿Manual de Usuario? Si, ese mismo que regularmente uno tira al cesto de la basura XD


----------



## Ratmayor (Jul 5, 2011)

Tacatomon dijo:


> ¿Manual de Usuario? Si, ese mismo que regularmente uno tira al cesto de la basura XD


nah, de casualidad tenian el manual de las puntas analogicas, y San google no me da respuestas


----------



## Tacatomon (Jul 5, 2011)

Sería demasiado que no encontraras nada en la página de Tektronix...


----------



## Ratmayor (Jul 5, 2011)

Tacatomon dijo:


> Sería demasiado que no encontraras nada en la página de Tektronix...


Solo tienen soporte para las cosas nuevas, nada que ver con la prehistoricas


----------



## Vegetal Digital (Jul 5, 2011)

Se que no es electrónico, no es material, pero me costó bastante pese a que no se compra...


----------



## Tacatomon (Jul 5, 2011)

Mmm, Nunca saqué un Once... ¿Rivalizará con el "Excelente"?


----------



## Josefe17 (Jul 6, 2011)

Vegetal Digital dijo:


> Se que no es electrónico, no es material, pero me costó bastante pese a que no se compra...




Mmmmm... ¿Ecuaciones de la recta?


----------



## lubeck (Jul 6, 2011)

Vegetal Digital dijo:


> Se que no es electrónico, no es material, pero me costó bastante pese a que no se compra...



Uyyy me dieron escalofríos...EXAMENES!!! y de mates.. 

Que bien V.D.


----------



## Edu-D (Jul 6, 2011)

lubeck dijo:


> Uyyy me dieron escalofríos...EXAMENES!!! y de mates..
> 
> Que bien V.D.



Que recuerdos este tipo de matematicas no habia problemas hasta que se llegan
a calculos diferencia e integral...
Hay es para matarse


----------



## Ratmayor (Jul 21, 2011)

Eme aqui de nuevo... 

​ 
Le cambie el tektronix 7603 a @anthony123 por ese par  tal vez me arrepienta algun día, pero por el momento estoy contento de haber hecho el cambio...​


----------



## tatajara (Jul 23, 2011)

Hola gente
Esto no fue comprado pero fue reciclado y fue une de mis mejores adquisiciones
hay tranformadores de distintos voltajes y dicipadores
Saludos


----------



## Dano (Jul 24, 2011)

Ratmayor dijo:


> Eme aqui de nuevo...
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 57022​
> Le cambie el tektronix 7603 a @anthony123 por ese par  tal vez me arrepienta algun día, pero por el momento estoy contento de haber hecho el cambio...​



Que negocios turbios tienen ustedes dos eh? ajajaja


----------



## Tomasito (Jul 24, 2011)

No tiene nada que ver con la electrónica, pero estoy tan feliz que no me importaaaaaaaaaa       

Después de muchos años de soñar y de pensar que era un mero sueño imposible, al final estoy en camino a convertirme en piloto de avión!!  

Este documento prueba que estoy psicológicamente y físicamente apto para volar una aeronave 








Y esta es mi primer hora de vuelo!





(solo volé media hora el sábado pasado, mañana vuelo otra media hora).


Va a ser un laaaaaaargo camino, pero lo importante es que ya estoy volando y muuuuuuuuuuuuuuuy feliz y ansioso 

Ya leí todo el manual de vuelo del avión (unas 40-50 páginas) y 32 páginas del manual de piloto (que tiene 160 páginas) 




PD: Este es el avión que vuelo, Piper PA-11 (el azul):


----------



## Electronec (Jul 24, 2011)

Mi enhorabuena compañero, disfrútalo al máximo y suerte.

Saludos.


----------



## Ratmayor (Jul 24, 2011)

Dano dijo:


> Que negocios turbios tienen ustedes dos eh? ajajaja


Te lo diria pero...





Tomasito dijo:


> *Este documento prueba que estoy psicológicamente* y físicamente *apto* para volar una aeronave


Pero ojo, solo la aeronave  jeje nah, es broma, felicidades...


----------



## alejandro electronica (Jul 24, 2011)

A la papa! tenemos un piloto por aca. Yo si supiera manejarlo y ademas de poseerlo, me agarraria la valijita y me voy a la otra punta del mundo. 
No pero hablando en serio, debe ser hermoso ir volando por el sur del pais, viendo los paisajes y demas. 

Bueno, felicidades.


----------



## Tavo (Jul 24, 2011)

Alejandro Electrónica dijo:
			
		

>



Me encanta tu perro/perra alejandro, que raza es? *Golden Retriever* por casualidad? 

Yo últimamente no he tenido adquisiciones importantes, solo he adquirido algo que para mi es muy importante, mi nuevo tallercito de electrónica... y lo mejor... EN MI PIEZA!!! jejeje 

Estoy como quiero, segundo piso para mi solo, y ahora con nuevo espacio para dedicarle a mi preciado hobby... 

Ahora no pongo fotos porque aún está todo desordenado, acabo de instalar la mesa de trabajo, algunos estantes y cosas nuevas, quizá dentro de unos días subo algunas fotos.

Saludos gentee!!


----------



## lubeck (Jul 24, 2011)

Tomasito dijo:


> PD: Este es el avión que vuelo, Piper PA-11 (el azul):



yo creo que el rojo ha de ser mas dificil pilotearlo 

felicidades y la neta si... que envidia  enjoy...


----------



## alejandro electronica (Jul 24, 2011)

Buenas.
Si, es un Goldem retriever y este sabado 23/7 ha cumplido 6 años. Ya esta viejita.

Saludos


----------



## Tomasito (Jul 24, 2011)

lubeck dijo:


> yo creo que el rojo ha de ser mas dificil pilotearlo
> 
> felicidades y la neta si... que envidia  enjoy...




Jaja son los dos piper PA-11, pero el azul es literalmente el que vuelo yo


----------



## Tavo (Jul 25, 2011)

alejandro electronica dijo:


> Buenas.
> Si, es un Goldem retriever y este sabado 23/7 ha cumplido 6 años. Ya esta viejita.
> 
> Saludos



UH! Si para vos eso es viejo.... Mi perra "Lucky" tiene 13 años... está bastante viejita y no puede subir las escaleras de mi pieza, la tengo que levar a "upa".. jeje.

Amo los perros, los amo.

Saludos.


----------



## Imzas (Jul 25, 2011)

Amigo Tomasito, te felicito por poder volar de esta forma y no por fumar Semiconductores truchos, como dicen por aca . Que lindo debe ser volar y poder sacar fotos y videos aereas como para componer un video con la musica que mas te gusta .


----------



## Ratmayor (Ago 7, 2011)

Me toca!  Les muestro lo que me regalo mi novia hoy...  
​


----------



## Electronec (Ago 7, 2011)

Ratmayor dijo:


> Me toca!  Les muestro lo que me regalo mi novia hoy...
> ​



Muy util para los recovecos.

Saludos.


----------



## lubeck (Ago 7, 2011)

Yo quiero uno de esos.... ya le eche el ojo a uno que cuesta 20usd (Chino pero se ve bueno)...

Felicidades Rat...


----------



## Helminto G. (Ago 7, 2011)

Electronec dijo:


> Muy util para los recovecos.
> 
> Saludos.


creo que no debo añadir comentarios para volver sto unaa broma....


----------



## angel36 (Ago 7, 2011)

es marca hammer!!!!!!!
jjajajajajajjajaa


----------



## Electronec (Ago 7, 2011)

Helminto G. dijo:


> creo que no debo añadir comentarios para volver sto unaa broma....



Según se mire, claro.


----------



## Imzas (Ago 7, 2011)

muy polifacetica esa herramienta Rat, espero puedas sacarle el maximo partido usando tu creatividad.


----------



## Tomasito (Ago 11, 2011)

Miren que lindo lo que me compré, y solo por 30 pesos! (unos 7 dolares) 

Es un medidor de temperatura para un DC-3 (avión bimotor). Quería un altímetro pero no tenían más.

















Quiero hacer un reloj con el, pero antes tengo que averiguar cómo van las conexiones a los 5 pines de atrás. Ya lo desarmé y adentro es un despelote! Si alguien tiene idea de cómo se conecta, que chifle!
La semana que viene tal vez me compre otro, porque están muy baratos, son lindos y tienen dos "vumetros" 


PD: Rat, está buenísimo el minitorno! Y qué bueno que te lo haya regalado tu novia! La mía siempre se queja de los despelotes que armo jaja.


----------



## Electronec (Ago 11, 2011)

De nada por las múltiples felicitaciones.

Quíen no es agradecido no es bién nacido.


----------



## lubeck (Ago 23, 2011)

Miren lo que me compre....

Programador USB Master-Prog... y 2 pic 18f4550...  por  solo U$47.5 (bueno tambien estan un juego de HT12 incluidos) y envio tambien incluido


----------



## Ratmayor (Ago 23, 2011)

Caray, felicidades compa!!


----------



## Tacatomon (Ago 23, 2011)

lubeck dijo:


> Miren lo que me compre....
> 
> Programador USB Master-Prog... y 2 pic 18f4550...  por  solo U$47.5 (bueno tambien estan un juego de HT12 incluidos) y envio tambien incluido
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 58968



FUuuuuuu, Eso si es Hardware!!!

A seguir mostrando sus adquisiciones!
Saludos al foro!


----------



## R-Mario (Ago 23, 2011)

Esto no me gusta, yo no tengo que presumir, hummmmm asi yo no juego jejeje no cierto es broma, y don Lubeck cuenteme que tal sale ese famoso master prog, comparado con el pickit2 y el programador de enigma,


----------



## Dano (Ago 24, 2011)

Tomasito dijo:


> Miren que lindo lo que me compré, y solo por 30 pesos! (unos 7 dolares)
> 
> Es un medidor de temperatura para un DC-3 (avión bimotor). Quería un altímetro pero no tenían más.
> 
> ...



Está hermoso


----------



## angel36 (Ago 25, 2011)

consola berhinger 1204 FX






Ecualizador berhinger 1502 con divisor de frecuencias


----------



## Ratmayor (Ago 25, 2011)

Ya habias tardado en alardear jejejeje


----------



## angel36 (Ago 25, 2011)

Ratmayor dijo:


> Ya habias tardado en alardear jejejeje






para eso esta el tema..........


----------



## Tavo (Ago 25, 2011)

Me gustan tus equipos Angel, cuánto pagaste la consola? Me interesaría saber, estaría bueno para empezar con la banda...  

Saludos.


----------



## angel36 (Ago 25, 2011)

Tavo dijo:


> Me gustan tus equipos Angel, cuánto pagaste la consola? Me interesaría saber, estaría bueno para empezar con la banda...
> 
> Saludos.



430  billetes de obama.......o como te gusta decir a vos...1800 rocas....jajja


----------



## dukex (Ago 25, 2011)

angel, ése ecualizador se vé muy bueno. cómo así divisor de frecuencias? tiene salidas por frecuencias? altos medios graves? algo así?

saludos


----------



## angel36 (Ago 25, 2011)

dukex dijo:


> angel, ése ecualizador se vé muy bueno. cómo así divisor de frecuencias? tiene salidas por frecuencias? altos medios graves? algo así?
> 
> saludos





http://www.behringer.com/EN/Products/FBQ1502.aspx

mira por aca


----------



## dukex (Ago 25, 2011)

angel36 dijo:


> http://www.behringer.com/EN/Products/FBQ1502.aspx
> 
> mira por aca



 gracias...!!!


----------



## Tomasito (Ago 27, 2011)

Estas son mis últimas dos adquisiciones. Fui a galería jardín con el proposito de comprarme un saitek cyborg x, pero del precio que me habían dado por teléfono aumentó más de 150 pesos, así que compré un Logitech Extreme 3D Pro muuuuy barato (me parece que se equivocó de precio porque lo vi al triple en internet), y de caliente porque no me compré el que quería y me sobró plata, también me compré un gamepad original de xbox 360 para la pc:















Dano dijo:


> Está hermoso



Gracias! Deberías ver el lugar donde lo compré, la CANTIDAD de cosas que habían, hay que ir con babero.


----------



## Hammer Facer (Ago 27, 2011)

Nah.... es más cool babearse encima de la ropa....


----------



## Tacatomon (Ago 27, 2011)

Tomasito dijo:


> Estas son mis últimas dos adquisiciones. Fui a galería jardín con el proposito de comprarme un saitek cyborg x, pero del precio que me habían dado por teléfono aumentó más de 150 pesos, así que compré un Logitech Extreme 3D Pro muuuuy barato (me parece que se equivocó de precio porque lo vi al triple en internet), y de caliente porque no me compré el que quería y me sobró plata, también me compré un gamepad original de xbox 360 para la pc



Te faltó el volante nomás! Excelente Hardware!!!

Saludos!


----------



## Ratmayor (Ago 31, 2011)

Esto no exactamente lo compré ni es lo ultimo en hardware, pero estoy orgulloso jejejeje siempre me gustó esta epoca de la tecnología en la que podías armar la PC como te viniera en gana, con un procesador AMD sobre una mobo Intel muajaja, esa mezcla era lo maximo... Bien les presento lo que encontré en la basura 

Se trata de un Lentium MMX 166MHz





​


----------



## Imzas (Ago 31, 2011)

Lo usas como server?


----------



## Ratmayor (Ago 31, 2011)

En realidad, tengo un plan malvado de convertirlo en una rockola MP3...


----------



## Tacatomon (Ago 31, 2011)

OMG veo por ahí un TO-220!!! En estos tiempos sería un sacrilegio XD


----------



## Tomasito (Ago 31, 2011)

Linda maquinita te encontraste! Hoy en dia lamentablemente está lleno de esas tiradas.

Si precisás memorias SIMM te puedo regalar algunas, tengo un montonaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaso. También tengo algún microprocesador de 233 para darte si querés. Lo bueno de esas mothers viejas es que podés overclockear los micros muy facilmente, y soportan bastante overclock!

Por dónde estás? Yo estoy en mercedes pero cada tanto ando por capital.


----------



## Ratmayor (Sep 1, 2011)

Tomasito dijo:


> Si precisás memorias SIMM te puedo regalar algunas, tengo un montonaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaso.


Tengo un amigo que hace llaveros exoticos con esas cosas 


Tomasito dijo:


> También tengo algún microprocesador de 233 para darte si querés.





Tomasito dijo:


> Lo bueno de esas mothers viejas es que podés overclockear los micros muy facilmente, y soportan bastante overclock!


 una vez le hice un overclock a un MMX 200Mhz, lo eleve a 350Mhz... todo iba bien hasta que se cayó el disipador y adios todo 


Tomasito dijo:


> Por dónde estás? Yo estoy en mercedes pero cada tanto ando por capital.


En Chavezlandia  Se como enviar sin problemas a cualquier pais, pero al revez no tengo idea....


----------



## Tomasito (Sep 2, 2011)

Ahhh pensé que estabas en argentina  Nah, pero ni vale la pena enviarte eso, el envió saldría cientos de veces más caro que el artículo. En internet esos micros los conseguis por un dolar si buscas


----------



## Ratmayor (Sep 2, 2011)

De hecho  en mercado libre vi un equipo completo con CPU MMX 200MHz / 64Mb RAM / HDD 8Gb en 34 obamas que me está diciendo: Comprame.......


----------



## dukex (Sep 2, 2011)

ufff es que esos son propios para programar microcontroladores... yo necesito uno así   por que ese codevision se me cuelga en güindos bista... 

pero en cuanto te sale traerlo??


----------



## Helminto G. (Sep 2, 2011)

quiubo compas, dando un rondin por el tianguis me tope con un curioso apartito que dicerni de entre otras chacharas como un radio a cristal, y sin dudar me lo compre:






y por si eso fuera poco metros mas adelante encontre un coqueton tester que tube que adoptar:





lindos no?


----------



## Electronec (Sep 2, 2011)

Si el tester lo viera HADES.........

Muy lindas tu compras Helminto.


----------



## Ratmayor (Sep 2, 2011)

dukex dijo:


> ufff es que esos son propios para programar microcontroladores... yo necesito uno así  por que ese codevision se me cuelga en güindos bista...
> 
> pero en cuanto te sale traerlo??


Creo que el envio por el peso y el volumen serían unos 59 obamas... 

@Coyote: Excelente "pesca"


----------



## Tomasito (Sep 2, 2011)

Eso es lo que envidio de México, la venta ambulante de artículos electrónicos, el día que vaya a México voy a ir directo ahí con un par de pesos 

Linda radio! El tester tengo uno igual, tendría que fijarme si es el mismo, fue mi primer tester (heredado de mi abuelo), todavía debe funcionar 
Tenía uno del mismo estilo pero más grande que hasta capacímetro tenía


----------



## Helminto G. (Sep 2, 2011)

tomasito, si le caes a mexico nomas me hechas un grito y te presento los 5 tianguis que conosco bien pa ver de que nos hacemos

estoy considerando cambiar el gabinete de la radio, astedes que opinan?


----------



## Tomasito (Sep 2, 2011)

Si querés seguir con madera, por ahí pino blanco que es barato y facil de trabajar, con algún tinte anaranjado oscuro podría quedar bien.

Si no algún enchapado puede quedar bien.


----------



## Helminto G. (Sep 3, 2011)

pensaba en caobilla con un ensamble de cola de milano en las esquinas


----------



## tronik (Sep 8, 2011)

Hola amigos como estan ,
no sabia donde poner esto ajajaj

pero estoy apunto de comprar un osciloscopeo Tektronik TDS210  me lo venden a buen precio y nose que opinen ustedes de este osciloscopeo es bueno me conviene  
ayudenmee sugerencias gracias


----------



## lubeck (Sep 9, 2011)

tronik dijo:


> Hola amigos como estan ,
> no sabia donde poner esto ajajaj
> 
> pero estoy apunto de comprar un osciloscopeo Tektronik TDS210  me lo venden a buen precio y nose que opinen ustedes de este osciloscopeo es bueno me conviene
> ayudenmee sugerencias gracias



Prende tu compu para ver la imagen....

(tienes que subir la imagen...en* ir avanzado* y *gestionar archivos adjuntos*)


----------



## dukex (Sep 9, 2011)

lubeck dijo:


> Prende tu compu para ver la imagen....



                           .


----------



## Tacatomon (Sep 9, 2011)

Y aún así encendida me da flojera acceder ver la foto! XD

Naaaa, Así como lo explicó el compatriota Lubeck lograrás colocar la imágen!

Saludos al foro!


----------



## tronik (Sep 9, 2011)

Compre este Osciloscopio Tektronix TDS210 
echenle ojo para ver que opinan


----------



## lubeck (Sep 9, 2011)

tronik dijo:


> Compre este Osciloscopio Tektronix TDS210
> echenle ojo para ver que opinan



Yo opino que si esta chido!!!!

cuanto te costo?


----------



## Tacatomon (Sep 9, 2011)

Huy, Excelente Hardware Tektronix. Mis respetos. Igual que Lubeck ¿De cuanto fue el golpe? XD

Saludos!


----------



## tronik (Sep 9, 2011)

de $4000 pesos mexicanos =(


----------



## Tacatomon (Sep 9, 2011)

4kM/N por ese Trektronix DSO!!! No puede ser, donde para que vaya a hacer fila XD XDDDD

Excelente adquisición compatriota!

Saludos!


----------



## tronik (Sep 9, 2011)

Gracias me siente muy orgulloso de no dejar pasar esta oportunidad 

este Osciloscopio se lo compre a un Ingeniero en Electronica y Comunicasiones de la univercidad de california  cuando llegue a su tipo laboratorio contaba con mas de 6 Osciloscopio Tektronix y bastantes generadores de frecuencia en si tenia cara de loco el tipo y no dude en comprarselo ya que el si le da buen uso y se me hizo de confianza


----------



## Ratmayor (Oct 5, 2011)

Me toca alardear  Le compre un CPU nuevo a mi laptop, un AMD Turion 64 x 2 TL-62 / 2.1Ghz...

​


----------



## lubeck (Oct 5, 2011)

Naaaa... nada que ver con mi ultima adquisicion....






nada mas ni nada menos que la estratosferica cantidad de U$18.5...


----------



## Tacatomon (Oct 6, 2011)

Radox? Jjaajaja, Buena buena! @ Lubeck

@Carlos: Mmm, Si esos Turion también fuesen Socket 939... Huy, esas specs de la integrada no están muy buenas que digamos... Adaptale una HD6990 para ayudar! XDD


----------



## Ratmayor (Oct 6, 2011)

Tacatomon dijo:


> Mmm, Si esos Turion también fuesen Socket 939... Huy, esas specs de la integrada no están muy buenas que digamos...


Me dijo un amigo, que le dijo otro amigo que a su vez le dijeron a el XD que existia un adaptador de Socket S1 (AMD Mobile) a AM2/3 pero no me creas, es solo un rumor... 


Tacatomon dijo:


> Adaptale una HD6990 para ayudar! XDD


Sería divertido adaptar el chip cablecito por cablecito


----------



## Tacatomon (Oct 6, 2011)

Ratmayor dijo:


> Me dijo un amigo, que le dijo otro amigo que a su vez le dijeron a el XD que existia un adaptador de Socket S1 (AMD Mobile) a AM2/3 pero no me creas, es solo un rumor...
> Sería divertido adaptar el chip cablecito por cablecito



Mejor que contar granos de sal!!!

A ver que día les subo unas fotos de la nueva integrante de la familia...


----------



## djwash (Oct 6, 2011)

Muy presumidos ellos

Interesante tu consola angel36, el gabinete de tu pc no es por casualidad SFX? Lo armaste vos o te lo vendieron asi? Te pregunto porque yo vendia esos kits por el tema de costos, pero deje de venderlos por la mala terminacion interna, no viene con medidas exactas, al ponerle una placa de sonido o video no coincidia con la chapa donde se atornilla y no habia forma de hacer que quedara en su lugar sin que doblara un poco la mother lo cual no me convence para nada. La grabadora pegaba en la placa madre, y la chapa donde descansa la mother siempre tenia algun desnivel en uno de sus anclajes.

No es que te lo tire al piso ni nada, cuando le reclame a mi proveedor (que tambien arma pc) me dijo que sus clientes no se quejaban, claro que el no les decia nada.

Rat: tengo uno de esos pentium mmx en una caja llena de tornillos y tuercas

Me toca, este es mi pc, la mother la compre hace 7 meses pero por cuestiones de $$ la pude armar hace un mes, estoy muy contento con ella ya que funciona excelente, arme muchas pc con ese procesador pero ninguna anduvo como esta, es como que tiene un plus, y no es O.C....

M4A88TD-V EVO/USB3 SATA3
AMD Athlon II x2 250
Memoria MEMOX 4gb 1333MHz DDR3 (la misma porqueria que las kingston y mas baratas)
Sound Blaster Audigy SB







Y este es mi caballito de batalla, compre a muy buen precio el procesador y no me quedo mas remedio de comprar la mother.

M2N68-AM PLUS
AMD Athlon 64 x2 5400+






La otra es una PCChips que parece una banana de lo doblada que esta en la parte del micro, tiene un Celeron 2.26 y DDR1 de la cual no tengo fotos...

Saludos y felicitaciones por sus adquisiciones, y sigan presumiendo


----------



## Tacatomon (Oct 8, 2011)

Una pequeña cosa que llegó hace unos días...





Se me olvidó tomar un close up a la tarjeta en si, pero hagan de cuenta que es igualita a esta XD
Y las Specs obligadas






Por fin Buscaminas a full (Gracias a El_Cid) XDD

Saludos al foro!


----------



## djwash (Oct 8, 2011)

Wow que placon, te felicito, aunque mi corazón es de ATI y esta a la espera


----------



## Tacatomon (Oct 8, 2011)

ATI nunca más: AMD ahora XDD

Por cierto, Esa M4A88 muy buena placa para los X6. Si te llegas a forrar con uno... Será un sistema para largo.
Y la M2N68, nada mal. Acompañese de 4Gb de ram + Gráfica dedicada y vamos levantando Bastante!

Aguante Asus!!

Saludos!!!


----------



## djwash (Oct 8, 2011)

Ups, jeje es la costumbre.

Gracias, esa es la idea, ahorrar por lo menos para el Phenom II 955, si puede ser sera el X6. Pero con el Athlon 250 anda barbaro, mi proximo paso es la grafica, pero mi presupuesto esta un poco ajustado, no solo de dinero sino de potencia, la fuente que tengo me limitaria una grafica grande, es una VITSUBA de 550W, no es generica, pero ya veremos.

Y la M2N68, la compre por el micro mas que nada, y porque me hacia falta otro pc para el laburo, por el tema de backup de los clientes, no me convence conectarle un disco ajeno a la M4A88, y grafica dedicada para esa tengo una GeForce 6600 LE 256 ddr2, pero anda menos que la onboard...

Saludos y aguante ASUS


----------



## Tomasito (Oct 9, 2011)

EDIT: Me equivoqué, perdón :cabezon:


----------



## lubeck (Oct 15, 2011)

Me toca..... 

Mi papi me vendio su monitor en $80usd

es samsung ls22(nose que) como este...





esta bacan... no tiene botones es de touch...Recomendable...


----------



## osk_rin (Oct 16, 2011)

excelentes adquisiciones compañeros,
que bonito se siente abrir esos artículos nuevos , yo trabajo en un centro de venta de equipo de computo así como reparación de equipos de computo y electrónicos en gral. seguido armo equipos nuevos, pero lamntablemente no son para mi  eso se siente feo jajaj

lubeck.

en lo personal me gustan los equipos de video samsung, tengo 3 tv's y un monitor syncmaster 933sn, con las tv's tengo 7, 5, y 4 años y no me han fallado excepto el mas viejo un detalle de soldaduras frias, pero solo eso y con el monitor tengo tres y nunca me ha fallado es por eso que concluyo que los equipos de vídeo samsung son muy buenos y a un precio razonable


----------



## Tomasito (Oct 16, 2011)

Que buen precio 80usd por el monitor!!

Yo anduve de compras esta semana, me compre mother + micro, disco rígido y memoria nuevas para hacer un upgrade, y de paso le dejo la pc que tenia antes a mi novia 

Compre esto:
Mother Gigabyte G41mt-es2l
Micro Intel E5500
HDD Western Digital Green 1TB
Ram DDR3 G.Skill Ripjaws 2x2Gb 1333MHz
Todo por 230 USD 

Iba a comprar un Samsung F3 de 1Tb, pero al final por un tema de niveles acústicos sacrifique rendimiento y me fui por el Western Digital, que dicen que no emite ni un sonido (además Western Digital tiene muy buen RMA en Argentina).

Planeo llevar el micro a 3.5GHz con algo de overclock, y mejorar un poco los timings de las memorias si puedo.












El mother lleva los colores de Argentina


----------



## lubeck (Oct 16, 2011)

> Que buen precio 80usd por el monitor!!



Creo que si... casi me lo regalo(si me quiere mi papi), vi el precio en mercado libre y cuestan nuevos como U$230.00, lo qu e pasa es que lo compro pero no le sirvio por que no veia bien las letras y es de 21.5" ya esta medio fallo de vista, y compro una television con entrada VGA como 4 o 5 veces mayor, ya se imaginaran la pintas letrotas que le pone 

aaaahhh ya vi bien que modelo es...es el B2230....


quizas pronto les siga los pasos y me ponga al corriente con el CPU... si me guso el tuyo tomasito...empezare a buscar uno con los colores de mi bendita patria:enfadado:...


----------



## djwash (Oct 16, 2011)

Tomasito dijo:


> Que buen precio 80usd por el monitor!!
> 
> Yo anduve de compras esta semana, me compre mother + micro, disco rígido y memoria nuevas para hacer un upgrade, y de paso le dejo la pc que tenia antes a mi novia
> 
> ...



Bien por los colores!! Mi proveedor dice que Gigabyte es mejor que Asus, me quede con las ganas de tener un equipo Gigabyte ya renové mis pc's y compre todo Asus...

Felicidades!

*Te recomiendo encarecidamente que NO instales el sistema operativo en el disco WD Green de 1Tb, yo tube dos, el primero lo cambie por otro igual porque pensé que estaba fallado, el segundo hacia lo mismo, investigue y la línea Green es para almacenamiento masivo, son pésimos para SO, se cuelgan, tienen tasas de transferencias de 30Mb/s frente a 90Mb/s de los Caviar Blue y algunas veces se cuelga durante 20 min al intentar copiar 1Gb de un disco a otro, tienen poca cache para 1Tb, y olvidate de instalar Windows XP sin cambiar el tamaño de asignación predeterminado con una herramienta de WD que al final te termina de matar el rendimiento, si tienes la posibilidad cambialo por uno Blue, o por un Black...*

Sere curioso, ese intel e5500 con que amd se puede comparar??

Y discos ruidosos eran los de antes, los Hitachi de 80 Gb IDE para atrás, hoy en día cualquier disco mete ruido solo al encender y apagar el equipo, o le veo sentido comprar un equipo bueno y sacrificar rendimiento por un tema de ruido, si los coolers de las fuentes y gabinetes genericos y stock de procesador meten mas ruido que cualquier disco... Todo bien, pero hay cosas que no entiendo como la gente que dice y cree que el cpu se alimenta con 3.3v que he visto un montón en la web...

Saludos y los felicito...


----------



## Tacatomon (Oct 16, 2011)

Yo recomiendo la Serie de WD AV-GP. Tienen parte de la Tecnología Green pero sin ser de la Serie problematica Green. Ideal para 24/7. 
Y... respecto a Drix*... Chipset G41... Core 2Duo y Quad. Esos ya van de salida. H55 o aún Mejor, P67 eran mejores opciones con soporte a i5 e i7.

Si consiguieses un Core2Quad sería una buenisima plaforma. 

Saludos!


----------



## djwash (Oct 16, 2011)

Aca en argentina no se consigue todos los productos de todas las marcas, se consigue lo que entra y poca variedad. Aca en San Juan hay pocos vendedores metidos de lleno en el tema de lo que venden, con decirte que hay unos que no saben que es AMD FX y ni idea de AM3+, solo les importa vender.

En Buenos Aires se consiguen cosas mas baratas que aca, de todas formas tanto alla como aca las nuevas tecnologias son mas baratas que las anteriores, tanto en mother, memorias, micros, placas de video, etc. Por lo menos es asi por el lado AMD que es lo que mas se vende, aunque ni yo lo creo, en los años que llevo armando equipos nunca he vendido una plataforma Intel.


----------



## Tacatomon (Oct 16, 2011)

djwash dijo:


> Aca en argentina no se consigue todos los productos de todas las marcas, se consigue lo que entra y poca variedad. Aca en San Juan hay pocos vendedores metidos de lleno en el tema de lo que venden, con decirte que hay unos que no saben que es AMD FX y ni idea de AM3+, solo les importa vender.
> 
> En Buenos Aires se consiguen cosas mas baratas que aca, de todas formas tanto alla como aca las nuevas tecnologias son mas baratas que las anteriores, tanto en mother, memorias, micros, placas de video, etc. Por lo menos es asi por el lado AMD que es lo que mas se vende, aunque ni yo lo creo, en los años que llevo armando equipos nunca he vendido una plataforma Intel.



Bueno, lo lo había visto de ese modo. El pueblo tiene que exigir  Que pasaría si quisiera una Asus Mars II??? Me iba a quedar solo con las ganas  No señor!


----------



## Tomasito (Oct 16, 2011)

Taca, me iba a comprar un I5 con P67 al principio, pero como no uso mucho para juegos la pc prefiero esperar a que bajen más de precio, con esto me arreglo por un buen tiempo.
Compré un P41 porque es bastante barato hoy en día, y supone un buen upgrade a lo que venía usando. Más adelante si actualizaré más (venia de un sempron 1600 asique cualquier cosa es mejor  ).


Lo del disco.. La fuente va a tener un cooler de 18cm con regulador de velocidad y el cooler del micro lo voy a regular para que ande silencioso de noche también. Ya me pasa con la pc que tengo, que dejo todos los coolers sin ruido pero me queda el HDD haciendo un ruido super molesto de vez en cuando (Es muy agudo, no es fuerte pero es agudo). Voy a probar, si no me convence el rendimiento de este me compro un F3 de 500Gb para el SO y listo, pero me importa más el ruido hoy por hoy.
Ya sé las falencias de los WD Green, pero como la pc la uso para navegar y ver películas/series principalmente, mucho no me molesta. Y tiene 3 años de garantía, tiempo para el cual ya planeo haberlo cambiado 

PD: Ni idea a qué equivale en AMD un E5500. Es de 2.8GHz 2M Cache, 800 MHz FSB.
PD2: Duermo con la cabeza al lado del cpu y tengo sueño muy liviano, por eso soy tan incha con el ruido jeje.


----------



## djwash (Oct 16, 2011)

Y que fuente tenes que le entra semejante cooler? O es un caso de modding extemo?

Entiendo lo del ruido del disco, y de la pc en general, mi pc por ahora mete ruido pero me duermo igual, a lo que voy es por el disco, que no esta diseñado para SO y no es un problema que sale a la vista a los meses de uso, es un problema que se nota en la primera hora de uso, peor si navegas ya que al reducir su actividad por unos minutos no hay forma de que levante rendimiento nuevamente, se demora unos minutos en abrir un programa, en fin, rendimiento pesimo e inestabilidad con una maquina nueva, que es la que puse arriba, con instalacion limpia de W7. Por momentos tiene un rendimiento comparado con ese Sempron 1600 que decis.

Lo cambie por un WD Blue de 500Gb, sinceramente no te recomiendo la serie Green de 1Tb ni para almacenamiento masivo que es para lo que la pensaron, ya que la administracion de energia propia del disco (no tiene que ver con windows) te cuelga la maquina, te van a dar ganas de darle un tiro a la maquina cuando tengas que esperar indefinidamente para acceder al disco.

Por el lado del micro, parece similar a un Athlon II X2 270.

Muchos clientes me dicen "le compro eso y despues actualizo", a la hora de actualizar no les agrada mucho volver a gastar un dineral en una plataforma nueva completa, por eso siempre les recomiendo comprarse una buena placa madre, para despues cambiar el micro solamente si quieren actualizar.
Se obtienen mejores resultados con un buen mobo y micro _low end_, que con mother y micro _low end_. Tambien estan los clientes que siempre quieren tener lo ultimo que salio, a lo que no le veo mucho sentido siendo que tienen equipos que funcionan muy bien pero quieren enpeñar un riñon por lo ultimo en hard. Personalmente estoy medio estrenando una plataforma que hoy ya se puede decir vieja, con un micro pequeño y memoria generica, pero tiene mucho jugo para sacarle aun.

Solo es una sugerencia lo del disco, basada en la malisima experiencia que tuve y que segun he leido muchos han tenido.


----------



## Tomasito (Oct 16, 2011)

De última tengo un seagate barracuda de 120Gb que es el que uso ahora para meterle el SO si no me llega a convencer el WD, pero trato de esquivarlo por el ruido 

Ya veremos, hasta el miercoles que me llega la RAM no puedo hacer nada.

PD: Cuando quiera actualizar vendo mobo+micro y compro otros nuevos, casi siempre hago así. Cuando bajan los precios de las cosas más nuevas, las compro, aunque ya sean medio viejas para ese entonces, me sirven.


PD2: A la fuente por ahora le voy a hacer un agujero arriba y le voy a poner un cooler grande, después compraré una coolermaster con un cooler de 120mm. (Me equivoqué feo arriba cuando puse 18cm, eran 12).


----------



## Helminto G. (Oct 21, 2011)

quiubo mis carnavales?, ando jeliz mi amá me regalo un tocadiscos tejido en estambre (vicio suyo) ta chulo, que les parece?


----------



## Ratmayor (Oct 21, 2011)

jajajajaja pos como usted dice, es una chulada compa...


----------



## malesi (Oct 21, 2011)

No es una adquisición, pero puedes presumir y lo entiendo,
viniendo de tu madre y realizado a mano pensando en su hijo.
A mi me suelen regalar cosas de este tipo y se me escapa una 
lagrimilla de emoción.
Me alegro por ti de tener una madre asi.


----------



## Tomasito (Oct 21, 2011)

EXCELENTE el tocadiscos!

A mi nunca me regalan cosas así  Te felicito.


----------



## lubeck (Nov 6, 2011)

No me la van a creer... o quizas si... 

compre una netbook mini hp 1000






la compre en 100 usd, me dijeron que no servia, y la destape  y le desconecte la pilita interna, se la volví a conectar y funciona de lujo!!!, lo único que no funciona es la pila externa o bateria...

mi hija ya va a tener compu!!!...


----------



## Tacatomon (Nov 6, 2011)

lubeck dijo:


> No me la van a creer... o quizas si...
> 
> compre una netbook mini hp 1000
> 
> ...




 ¿La pila de la Bios? 
Vaya! Fue una completa Ganga!


----------



## lubeck (Nov 6, 2011)

> ¿La pila de la Bios?


sip... la chiquita de dentro... ahora mismo la estoy probando... tiene camarita y todo


----------



## Ratmayor (Nov 6, 2011)

Excelente compra compa, he visto varias de esas con fallas de batería, chequea el pin de la batería externa antes de descartarla


----------



## Ratmayor (Nov 10, 2011)

Me toca alardear 
Hoy me llego esta estación de soldadura con aire caliente recontra china 

​


----------



## lubeck (Nov 10, 2011)

si me gusto!!!!

la busque en mercado libre de aca y no la encontre... cuantos obhamas te costo?


----------



## Ratmayor (Nov 10, 2011)

163 Obamas! Está cariñosita pero con los trabajos que haré con ella, creo que se pagara sola...


----------



## Electronec (Nov 16, 2011)

Wuauhhh!!!!!!! Rat.....que preciosidad.

Coyote...........buen tocata.....y lubeck  se ve bueno.

Saludos y a disfrutar.


----------



## djwash (Ene 4, 2012)

Vengo a presumirles mi ultima adquisicion, una M5A78L-M LX, sera usada gran parte del dia, descargas, musica y la usara alguien que este de visita, me revienta que usen mi pc cuando no estoy, con un Sempron 145 y 4gb de ram deberia andar bien, en un gabinete de lo mas barato.


----------



## Tacatomon (Ene 11, 2012)

Linda Motherboard DjWash. Simplemente Asus.

Acá unos componentes que acaban de llegar.

Unos Mosfet Driver para el amplificador UCD




Unos Condensadores "Chinos" jajajajajjaa






Unos transistores, bien falsos 



Faltó foto a su pareja, 2SA1930.

Y unos Mosfets IRF840, en Vishay, los primero que veo. Interesante logo.





Saludos!


----------



## hazard_1998 (Ene 12, 2012)

Tacatomon dijo:


> Y unos Mosfets IRF840, en Vishay, los primero que veo. Interesante logo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




ese logo es el de Siliconix, subsidiaria de Vishay...


----------



## Tacatomon (Ene 12, 2012)

hazard_1998 dijo:


> ese logo es el de Siliconix, subsidiaria de Vishay...



Gracias por la corrección Hazard!


----------



## Ratmayor (Ene 14, 2012)

Este alarde se lo dedico a mi estimado Cacho 
Eh aquí mi ultima adquisición 

 
Es una hermosa ACHI IR6000​ 
 
Aqui una vista mejor​ 
 
Detalles de los PID​ 
 
También trajo estos accesorios​ 

110 Stenciles para todo tipo de chips, desde chips nVidia hasta los que usan los chips para las memorias RAM​ 
​


----------



## javi (Ene 14, 2012)

vaya amigo Ratmayor si que es una buena adquisición


----------



## fernandob (Ene 14, 2012)

hola, que es este ultimo aparato ?? 
que hace ??


----------



## Ratmayor (Ene 14, 2012)

Es una estación de reballing


----------



## Hammer Facer (Ene 14, 2012)

Enhorabuena rataro!


----------



## lubeck (Ene 14, 2012)

Esta genial Rat... muy bonita la maquinita.... no tenia idea que se pudieran quitar esos chips de forma "Casera"

p.d. y cuando no se use para los chips esta buena para calentar los taquitos


----------



## Ratmayor (Ene 14, 2012)

Hammer Facer dijo:


> Enhorabuena rataro!


Gracias, el bolsillo me quedó adolorido, pero espero recuperar la inversión... (BsF 15500,00 / US$3604,65)


lubeck dijo:


> y cuando no se use para los chips esta buena para calentar los taquitos


O secar la ropa


----------



## Helminto G. (Ene 15, 2012)

envidia!!!              !


----------



## Tacatomon (Ene 15, 2012)

+1

Excelente adquisición Carlos, que le aproveches!!!

Saludos al foro!


----------



## Cacho (Ene 16, 2012)

Ratmayor dijo:


> Este alarde se lo dedico a mi estimado Cacho







Y felicitaciones por la compra


----------



## fernandob (Ene 16, 2012)

si, felicitaciones.
no por el aparato.
felicitaciones por tu mentalidad: 
de invertir, de crecer , de apostar por avanzar y darle para adelante en vez de poner excusas..


----------



## osk_rin (Ene 30, 2012)

Ver el archivo adjunto 66542

me regalaron una cosa de esas, no tengo la mas minima idea de como se programa  pero pretendo aprender 

sus caracteristicas tecnicas:
● 														Atmel 32-bit  														microcontroller 													 													 														  ● 														 												Speed: 48MHz, ARM7 													 													 														  ● 														 												Code  														Storage: 128 KB 													 													 														  ● 														 												RAM:  														60 KBy demas informacion justo aqui: http://netduino.com/netduino/specs.htm

saludos.


----------



## Ratmayor (Ene 31, 2012)

Compa, no se ve la imagen! u.u


----------



## fernandob (Ene 31, 2012)

osk_rin dijo:


> Ver el archivo adjunto 66542
> 
> me regalaron una cosa de esas, no tengo la mas minima idea de como se programa  pero pretendo aprender
> 
> ...


 
fijate si esa linea se consigue / se consiguio / y se conseguira en tu pais.
si te es util 
y luego aprende...............no por que te la hayan regalado.

APRENDE  si , pero lo que veas que te servira.

un saludo


----------



## osk_rin (Feb 7, 2012)

tardo mas de una semana pero hoy por fin llego mi impresora laser nueva ya tengo conque hacer mis pcb's. cansado estaba de que me vieran con cara rara, ala hora de llevar a imprimir los pcb's jajaja. La impresora es una brother HL-2130



saludos.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Feb 7, 2012)

huuuu que linda        ¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡felicitaciones


----------



## osk_rin (Feb 7, 2012)

muchas gracias su majestad


----------



## el-rey-julien (Feb 7, 2012)

jojojo a imprimir placas ¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡buenisima,yo quiero unaaa


----------



## djwash (Feb 7, 2012)

Muy bueno, que la disfrutes, cuidala...

Por lo menos aca hay graficas cada diez cuadras, asique lugar para imprimir laser no falta, y saben para que es, y cobran menos de un dolar por cada hoja A4, en una de esas, podes llegar a vender impresiones laser para pcb, y asi amortizas el gasto de la impresora.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Feb 8, 2012)

yo para imprimir en lazer es un suplicio,no quieren imprimir en papel ilustracion,ay una sola grafica en adrogue que si lo hace,pero ellos ponen el papel y te cobran 4 pesos por el papel solo + 2 pesos por la imprecion


----------



## djwash (Feb 8, 2012)

Me parece un robo, mas o menos, donde imprimo yo ponen el papel ellos, el ilustracion, y me cobran por hoja impresa completa algo como 3 pesos...


----------



## osk_rin (Feb 8, 2012)

djwash.
muchas gracias por la sugerencia, acá también hay muchos negocios de rentas de computadoras, pero las impresiones y toner no siempre son de buena calidad, aparte que la necesito para lo escolar que después tengo que imprimir tareas alas 11 pm jajaj y asi no salgo de casa 

su majestad.
están baratas las impresoras, esa me costo menos de 60 dolares


----------



## djwash (Feb 8, 2012)

No le he preguntado a los proveedores por laser, se que las otras, las que no son laser salen mas que eso por aca...


----------



## osk_rin (Feb 8, 2012)

la impresión en cualquier local de mi ciudad me cuesta como mucho y los mas careros me las venden en esto
1 peso mexicano = 0.078798 dólares por lo comun cuestan la mitad si sacas mas de 10 

a mi me sale mas barato imprimir muchas hojas en un negocio especializado, pero para mis caprichos es mejor mi impresora propia  jojo


----------



## Electronec (Feb 8, 2012)

osk_rin dijo:


> su majestad.
> están baratas las impresoras, esa me costo menos de 60 dolares



Si...si...si...las impresoras son muy baratas el susto viene a la hora de comprar los toneres y cartuchos.
Es aconsejable antes de elegir una, el comparar precios de estos consumibles, porque a la larga es un desenvolso importante....

Buena y chula impresora Osk_rin.

Saludos.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Feb 8, 2012)

djwash dijo:


> Me parece un robo, mas o menos, donde imprimo yo ponen el papel ellos, el ilustracion, y me cobran por hoja impresa completa algo como 3 pesos...



el caso es que yo estoy en adrogue (ciudad y barrio clase media alta)pero no todos vivimos en el centro,yo estoy en el campo a 7 kilometros del centro,ya en una zona mas bien pobre,pobre de su majestad el rey julien snif snif jajaj si en verdad es carisimo,ni hablar de llevar el papel de plaquetodo,no lo reciben,tampoco un usb con el archibo a imprimir,primero le tengo que llevar una copia de mi impresora y ellos la fotocopian-lazer ,asi que es todo un drama,por eso yo no uso ese sistema,solo le ago una fotocopia normal y a la plancha ¡¡¡¡¡



Electronec dijo:


> Si...si...si...las impresoras son muy baratas el susto viene a la hora de comprar los toneres y cartuchos.
> Es aconsejable antes de elegir una, el comparar precios de estos consumibles, porque a la larga es un desenvolso importante....
> 
> Buena y chula impresora Osk_rin.
> ...



siiiiiiiiiiiiiii esooooo el toner sale carisimo,tendría que vender como 50 conejos para el toner


----------



## osk_rin (Feb 8, 2012)

el tones de 1000 hojas cuesta poco al rededor de 30-35 dolares  y el tambor de 15000 me sale como en 40-45  si lo relleno yo me cuesta unos 15-20 dolares dos recargas full jajaja

antes de comprar me informe e investigue, las hp son mas caras las samsung mas baratas pero son muy fastidiosas porque se bloquean con algunos toner jajaja


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Feb 8, 2012)

Hola *osk_rin* bueno impresora  sacale todo el jugo Genio   ...o tonner


----------



## el-rey-julien (Feb 8, 2012)

osk_rin dijo:


> el tones de 1000 hojas cuesta poco al rededor de 30-35 dolares  y el tambor de 15000 me sale como en 40-45  si lo relleno yo me cuesta unos 15-20 dolares dos recargas full jajaja
> 
> antes de comprar me informe e investigue, las hp son mas caras las samsung mas baratas pero son muy fastidiosas porque se bloquean con algunos toner jajaja



buena data,ase tiempo que quiero comprar una,pero no quiero gastar


----------



## osk_rin (Feb 8, 2012)

si si gracias compañeros y efectivamente SSTC le sacare todo el polvito jajaja

su majestad. 
en el servicio tecnico en el trabajo varias veces han llegado impresoras bloqueadas samsung bloqueadas aveces porque se tapa el recipiente de la cuhilla de limpieza otras veces por el toner y cuando se bloque que detecta algo raro en el toner no siempre se soluciona eso jajaj y a comprar otra XD


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Feb 8, 2012)

el-rey-julien dijo:


> buena data,ase tiempo que quiero comprar una,pero no quiero gastar



 y lo bien que haces, espera a que se desinflen los precios. Encima esta en temporada escolar y aprovechan espera... consejo de economista


----------



## el-rey-julien (Feb 8, 2012)

bienn me alegro que compartas esa informacion tan importante¡¡¡¡¡
su majestad esta muy agradecido¡¡¡





SSTC dijo:


> y lo bien que haces, espera a que se desinflen los precios. Encima esta en temporada escolar y aprovechan espera... consejo de economista



pero yo nunca quiero gastar,la lemur no me deja,pero como tengo tres trabajos,uno lo gasto para mi jejeje
el resto se reparte entre 400 conejos y 4 lemurcitos + una lemur y la cuota de la casa + gastos del reino de su majestad


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Feb 8, 2012)

y la lemur es la lemur a mi tampoco conoces la historia... pero estoy casi igual que vos los dos trabajamos y la casa esta primero y segundo y asi  es un tema de centro de debate mi tesla y no me deja sacarla a la calle Snif....


----------



## el-rey-julien (Feb 8, 2012)

ultimos estamos¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡ siempre es lo mismo ,seas un soberano majestuoso como yo su majestad,¡¡¡¡¡ igual no ay diferencia con un plebeyo,eso sy mando yo,pero siempre y cuando sea sobre el dinero del reino¡¡¡¡¡


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Feb 8, 2012)

el-rey-julien dijo:


> ultimos estamos¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡ siempre es lo mismo ,seas un soberano majestuoso como yo su majestad,¡¡¡¡¡ igual no ay diferencia con un plebeyo,eso sy mando yo,pero siempre y cuando sea sobre el dinero del reino¡¡¡¡¡



y siempre es asi, pero me hice un ahorro para armarme el mini cuartel de la justicia para trabajar con mis hobbie ahi y no me van a sacar ni con toda la PFA jaajjaajaj es chico 1X1 metros cuadrado jajajajjaa naaaaa pero es lo suficiente grande para trabajar comodo y tener los estante con todos los equipos que tengo para trabajar...


----------



## el-rey-julien (Feb 8, 2012)

eso lo decis hoy pero cuando te cazen y tengas el anillo¡¡¡¡¡todo cambia,


----------



## Ratmayor (Feb 8, 2012)

Linda impresora, espero que le saques todo el polvito y no le des por echarle un polvito


----------



## lubeck (Feb 8, 2012)

mi ultima adquisición... 







la cuantiosa cantidad de u$16.00 
ese es para apantallar porque no se para que son tantos numeritos... 

es un RADOX-FLUKE


----------



## Josefe17 (Feb 8, 2012)

Ratmayor dijo:


> Linda impresora, espero que le saques todo el polvito y no le des por echarle un polvito



Pues yo sí se lo echaría. Es más barato rellenar el tóner que uno original.


----------



## Tacatomon (Feb 8, 2012)

Josefe17 dijo:


> Pues yo sí se lo echaría. Es más barato rellenar el tóner que uno original.



Por eso quizás las PCB que mandaba a imprimir no salía bien para planchar. El tóner de relleno no tiene ni la décima parte de calidad que en cartucho nuevo.


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Feb 9, 2012)

*lubeck* es un capacheck?


----------



## Ratmayor (Feb 9, 2012)

Josefe17 dijo:


> Pues yo sí se lo echaría. Es más barato rellenar el tóner que uno original.


En serio? de las cosas que uno se entera por acá, bueno echele el polvito pues... 



lubeck dijo:


> mi ultima adquisición...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


De chico me obsequiaron uno de esos y me paso lo mismo, no tenia ni idea de para que eran tantos numeritos, luego fue que me enteré que cada linea corresponde a una medicion y/o escala...


----------



## lubeck (Feb 9, 2012)

SSTC dijo:


> *lubeck* es un capacheck?



No....

es un multimetro Analogo...



> luego fue que me enteré que cada linea corresponde a una medicion y/o escala...



No he tenido chance de ponerme a jugar con el y saber para que sirve cada cosa... pero imagino que ya estando menos nopalizado me va a costar menos trabajo ver como funciona


----------



## Ratmayor (Feb 9, 2012)

SSTC dijo:


> *lubeck* es un capacheck?


Nah... lubeck es un buen cuate... 
Lo siento, no lo pude evitar 


lubeck dijo:


> No....
> 
> es un multimetro Analogo...
> 
> ...


Ya veras que es muy facil, aunque engorroso jejeje, los multimetros analogos son los mejores para detectar fugas en los transistores, espero que puedas dominarlo...


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Feb 11, 2012)

Cuando quiero hacer una medición en un circuito mientra trabaja me gusta usar los analógicos son precisos y nunca miente como los digitales que sen mas para probar en frio. Pregunte porque se parece al capacheck. Te digo que una vez que le agarras la mano no te lo vas a sacar de encima yo tengo uno digital y 3 analógico... si como lo vez son mejores que los digitales para trabajar 

*Ratmayor* comparto el chiste es muy oportuno suena tentador esa combas tan para atajarlas 

saludos chicos


----------



## el-rey-julien (Feb 11, 2012)

el capacheck  no me agrada


----------



## dragondgold (Feb 14, 2012)

Mandé a pedir una de estas en unos 15 dias debería estar llegando y subiré algunas fotos funcionando 

http://pandaboard.org/

Saludos !!!


----------



## el-rey-julien (Feb 15, 2012)

bien con linux¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡


----------



## dragondgold (Feb 15, 2012)

Jaja si ya estuve preparando para instalarle Ubuntu y Android 4 asi que me queda empezar a desarrollar mis propias aplicaciones y algo de hardware porque andaba con la idea de un analizador de espectro RF y un oscilocopio de 2 canales veremos que sale 

Saludos !!


----------



## Neodymio (Feb 22, 2012)

Acá las fotos de lo que acabé de comprar.
3 disipadores para TO-3 que dudo que se sigan vendiendo hoy en día y a $35 c/u


----------



## malesi (Feb 22, 2012)

Pues mira, estos son iguales pero de 5 y me los regalaron la semana pasada.
Coincidencia.



Saludos


----------



## Tacatomon (Feb 22, 2012)

Acá un poco de HW para hacer un PC.

Vamos a empezar bien XD


----------



## SERGIOD (Feb 22, 2012)

Bueno yo adquirí un taladro bosh pero no se a ciencia cierta que sea se fabricación alemana tal vez sea china pero igual me  es de mucha utilidad  ahora no tengo la cámara por que la preste pero cuando la tenga subo fotos


----------



## djwash (Feb 22, 2012)

Tacatomon dijo:


> Acá un poco de HW para hacer un PC.
> 
> Vamos a empezar bien XD




Eso pinta bien eh!, aca se consiguen esos Corsair en 120Gb a U$S 330 o un poco mas, lo que me parece un poco caro, quizas en un tiempo mas bajen el precio, no llegaran pronto a ser estandar pero seran una opcion un poquito mas cara que los HDD comunes, que tambien estan muy caros hace unos meses, suerte que compre HDD antes que subieran, hoy pagar U$S 200 por WD500Gb es una locura, con el que tengo tirare un tiempo.

Tenes en mente que mother y micro? Supongo que por el lado AMD...


----------



## Neodymio (Feb 22, 2012)

malesi dijo:


> Pues mira, estos son iguales pero de 5 y me los regalaron la semana pasada.
> Coincidencia.
> 
> 
> ...



Pffff eso SÍ que es suerte!!


----------



## Tacatomon (Feb 22, 2012)

Puchala Neodymio, Malesi: Tremendos disipadores!!!

Yo acá tengo unos en riel para TO-3. Pero nada que ver que los que tienen. 





djwash dijo:


> Eso pinta bien eh!, aca se consiguen esos Corsair en 120Gb a U$S 330 o un poco mas, lo que me parece un poco caro, quizas en un tiempo mas bajen el precio, no llegaran pronto a ser estandar pero seran una opcion un poquito mas cara que los HDD comunes, que tambien estan muy caros hace unos meses, suerte que compre HDD antes que subieran, hoy pagar U$S 200 por WD500Gb es una locura, con el que tengo tirare un tiempo.
> 
> Tenes en mente que mother y micro? Supongo que por el lado AMD...



Fue la mejor opción por 94USD. A menos que buscara 320Gb o 500Gb en HDD. La verdad, me armé de valor y fue SSD. Es poco espacio, pero lo suficiente para boot y programas de diario. Y pensar que el año pasado compré a PesoMX el GB. 

Y pues, tendrá que ser AMD. Dentro de poco llegará la Motherboard 

Saludos!


----------



## fernandob (Feb 22, 2012)

esos disipadores son de otra epoca, hoy se raciona mas el material.
digo por el ESPESOR.
ya vi muchas veces cierta "rareza" o cosa extraña:

te venden un pedazo de aluminio como "disipador para electronica " y te sale un precio.
pero por otro lado te vas a una casa que vende perfiles de aluminio (en la lista de proveedores de el foro hay ) , son comercios que usan aluminio para hacer ventanas y cerramientos, pues que eliges la forma que quieres, y se vende por peso o por tira o fraccion, en fin.......es otro precio.


----------



## Neodymio (Feb 22, 2012)

fernandob dijo:


> esos disipadores son de otra epoca, hoy se raciona mas el material.
> digo por el ESPESOR.
> ya vi muchas veces cierta "rareza" o cosa extraña:
> 
> ...



Ya intenté pero venden perfiles extraños para marcos de ventanas y son de 1mm de espesor como mucho (los que vi yo). Tenés algún perfil conocido que sirva? Para ir y pedirlo.


----------



## fernandob (Feb 22, 2012)

pero hay montones, es cosa de imaginacion, a ver :
ustedes en muchos casos no necesitan ese aleteado tan tremendo.

yo hace un tiempo hice unas centralitas y use un gabinete al cual no le puse la tapa , que terminaba siendo la tapa trasera por que lo use dado vuelta, queria que el calor salga y se disipe bien, en vez de tapa le puse un par de placas de aluminio, y los T atorniallados de el lado de adentro, de afuera solo se veian las cabezas de tornillos, y como ademas esa parte iba contra la pared, pues nada.i:

hace mucho hacia las luces de emergencia de 12v fluorescentes y compre aluminio en U pintado, este me servia de plafond o artefacto (de los lados le ponia los zocalos y en el interior de la U la placa la cual era un poco rara por que no llevaba agujeros, estaba todo montado del lado cobre , asi sobre el alumino descansaba lo aislante.
y el TIP estaba atornillado sobre el mismo plafond, que como dije era aluminio en U .

luego , perfiles en L , eso es recomun , en L o en U , para pequeños disipadores de reguladores de 3 terminales o los TIP...........eso deberia ser pan de cada dia, o no ???

no se que mas decir, les hice un dibujo........pero........me asustan, andan faltos de imaginacion.
he levantado placas de aluminio de la calle que anduvieron de primera, no les digo si tienen la cajita justa donde no les sobra un mm, pero yo no calculo la superficie de un disipador, uno uno y si no va le pongo uno mas machazo y listo.



MIRA ACA: que es de decor alum:
http://www.decoralum.com.ar/Clasica.pdf

si hasta vi amplificadores de auto que usaban aluminio en forma de rectangulo como gabinete y de paso de disipador , es un perfil en forma de rectangulo y solo le ponian a los lados tapas de plstico.
el calor salia por todo el cuerpo de el mismo gabinete.

>MT-0001
MT-0019 es muy util
MT-127 he comprado por la forma no recuerdo ya para que 
MT 992 o el 1396 fue el que use para el respaldo de el gabinete.
MT 1392 no lo use pero veo un pedazo de disipador aleteado encima.

hay un monton, encima se vende por peso.
y la variedad de formas a veces les permiten hacer cosillas un poco especiales.
en fin.


el tema de el aluminio , a veces me dio trabajo.
a veces uno quiere que un lado apoye sobre el gabiente, no problem por que es liso, pero otras vecees si es de PVC no quisieras para que no lo caliente , ahi viene bien un lado aleteado , o adosarle una pieza en U y asi apoya lo menso posible.
a veces ha dado trabajo en un gabinete de metal y adentro un buen disipador de aluminio el como fijarlo sin que haga contacto con el gabinete.........a mi la mica y esas cosas........que quita conductividad termica.........por mas que el ponga grasa siliconada, es como usar un preservativo .
asi que tenes que ingeniartelas...........

todo un tema, para mi siempre fue mas imaginacion que cuentas, y este tipo de comercios me dieron una mano.
ademas de el precio..........ALGUNA VEZ vi en casas de electronica esos disipadores, que al final terminan siendo lo mismo , me refiero a la forma de fabricacion, pero te lo cobran como "disipador para electronica" .como si los electronicos fuesemos tontos....


aca hay un ampli que usa una pieza en rectangulo, pero especializada :










tambien los inverters (12vcc a 220vca )





en este ultimo dibujo es como les decia que la caja es toda de aluminio en una pieza, y solo van las tapas laterales.
si voy a decor alum al enlace que les puse NO  van a encontrar algo tan justo , pero si cosas como ;
MT 186
MT 185
MT 195
MT 194
MT 527 

y mas segun la imaginacion, y algo que no habia pensado yo:
si le meten adentro los T. atornillados al cuerpo y luego en una tapa ponen un FAN chico y en la tapa de el otro lado ponen una rejilla para que el aire circule...... tienen caja con pedazo de disipador , el interior sale con el fan y lo demas sale por el cuerpo .

en fin, la hice larga.
son gustos supongo.

yo tengo chaperio en el taller, y con la sierra y el taladro me hago de todo .


----------



## Ratmayor (Feb 23, 2012)

Buenas adquisiciones Neodymio, Malesi y Tacato! 

Hace unos meses compré esta impresorita, pero fue tanta la emosión de al fin hacer mis PCBs impresos que no la habia presentado a la sociedad  Es una HP LaserJet P1102w  
​ 
Estos si los compré hace poco para unos experimentos macabros que tengo en mente, son 25 de cada transistorcito, de los 2N3055 solo compré 4....​​ 
​ 
Pudiera jurar que estos ultimos me los vendió este sujeto...:​


----------



## Neodymio (Feb 23, 2012)

Gracias Fernandob, te cuento que ya había consultado sobre los perfiles normalziados U, T y L pero no se cuán buenos son, no tengo experiencia y como principiante en esto de disipadores pienso que si no tiene aletas no está bueno, seguramente deba replantearmelo (aclaro que si es para disipar un TO-220 valen y mucho cualquier pedazo de chapa, pero por ejemplo refrigerar una celda peltier se complica más)
Preguntaba porque en internet (no de Argentina) se venden perfiles con las formas de los disipadores aletados y se vendían como perfiles industriales y no de electrónica, quizás en alguna rama de la industria se usen y salgan mucho más baratos siendo iguales.


----------



## Josefe17 (Feb 23, 2012)

Ratmayor dijo:


> Buenas adquisiciones Neodymio, Malesi y Tacato!
> 
> Hace unos meses compré esta impresorita, pero fue tanta la emosión de al fin hacer mis PCBs impresos que no la habia presentado a la sociedad  Es una HP LaserJet P1102w
> Ver el archivo adjunto 67913​



Yo tengo esa impresora desde estas navidades y es una gozada. No he probado PCB's ya que no tengo domindada la técnica pero deben de ir bien. Por lo demás imprime a toda leche, he impreso varias obras de teatro (100 pag) en 5 min, y ya llevo 300 y pico páginas impresas. Además tiene wifi, por lo que va directa al router e imprimo desde el salón con los portátiles.
79€


----------



## Cacho (Feb 23, 2012)

Ratmayor dijo:


> Pudiera jurar que estos ultimos me los vendió este sujeto...


A simple vista parecen buenos. El truco con esos es moverlos un poco y según cómo les dé la luz, las inscripciones deberían aparecer y desaparecer (las letras se ponen de un color muy similar al del fondo).
Si se da ese cambio, apostá a que son verdaderos, si es una escritura "común", que no cambia ni a luz ni a sombra... Falsos.

Acá te dejo una foto de dos originales (la saqué recién), uno de frente y el otro medio en diagonal. Así es el cambio de las letras que te digo 


Saludos


----------



## sony (Feb 23, 2012)

osk_rin dijo:


> tardo mas de una semana pero hoy por fin llego mi impresora laser nueva ya tengo conque hacer mis pcb's. cansado estaba de que me vieran con cara rara, ala hora de llevar a imprimir los pcb's jajaja. La impresora es una brother HL-2130
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 67011
> 
> saludos.


HOLA muy   buena impresora yo tengo una de esas y el toner me rinde para 3000 hojas aparte que sin mty faciles de recargar.
saludos


----------



## osk_rin (Feb 23, 2012)

sony.

ya fui a preguntar en mi ciudad y me venden el engrane de reset mas 200gr de toner en $280 pesitos, dado que puedo comprar ambos artículos sin pagar envió y esas cosas considero que el precio es justo


----------



## Tacatomon (Feb 23, 2012)

Pues ahora que me dí el trabajo de terminar lo que empecé, detallo fotos de la pequeña 470GTX. Aunque, con la serie 500 de Nvidia en venta y próxima la linea 600, la mía ya es Vintage. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			









Acompañada de su fuente dedicada.





















Saludos!


----------



## SERGIOD (Feb 23, 2012)

Tacatomon dijo:


> Pues ahora que me dí el trabajo de terminar lo que empecé, detallo fotos de la pequeña 470GTX. Aunque, con la serie 500 de Nvidia en venta y próxima la linea 600, la mía ya es Vintage.



esa utiliza un pci expres no y que microprocesador usa esa tu placa


----------



## Tacatomon (Feb 23, 2012)

AMD Athlon 64 3400+ En socket 939
Y si, es PCI Express.

Saludos!


----------



## Ratmayor (Feb 23, 2012)

Tacatomon dijo:


> AMD Athlon 64 3400+ En socket 939
> Y si, es PCI Express.


Con chipsets VIA? SACRILEGIO!!!!


----------



## osk_rin (Feb 23, 2012)

Ratmayor dijo:


> Con chipsets VIA? SACRILEGIO!!!!


jaja yo odio esos chipsets, en mi opinion los que traen las mobo's de gama baja no sirven para nada jajaja.

en el trabajo hay puras pc's corrientonas con un celeron 430 y unas mobo's biostar y dejame decir que no valen chetos jajaja mi pc, con el antiguo gm945 intel y los mismos 2gb de ram y el mismo procesador le da dosvueltas y media ala mobo con cipset via jajaja


----------



## Tacatomon (Feb 23, 2012)

Coooorrecto. Chipset VIA K8M890. Por lo menos, tiene PCI-E. No me podría quejar.


----------



## mogolloelectro (Feb 26, 2012)

lo mio no es ni una compra ni una adquisicion pero si es para presumir tiene que ver con mi trabajo que es el que me quita mas del 80% del tiempo de la electronica pero es el que aporta el presupuesto para lo que quiera 
yo creo que mas de uno ya lo ha visto pero como la idea es presumir ahi les va


----------



## sony (Feb 27, 2012)

osk_rin dijo:


> sony.
> 
> ya fui a preguntar en mi ciudad y me venden el engrane de reset mas 200gr de toner en $280 pesitos, dado que puedo comprar ambos artículos sin pagar envió y esas cosas considero que el precio es justo


si la verdad si esta a buen precio


----------



## SERGIOD (Feb 27, 2012)

por acá lo que es  referente a impresoras laser hay una a un buen precio es una xerox phaser esta a s/.230 soles y por supuesto con toner original


----------



## Ratmayor (Mar 2, 2012)

Que tal compañeros, presento mis ultimos juguetitos para incrementar la familia 


Esta es una fuentecita de 0-15V / 0.5 / 2A que pretendo modificar muajajaja



Y esta una lavadoria ultrasonica, me será muy util para las placas de las camaras digitales que traen a reparar que fueron sumergidas en agua de mar ​


----------



## el-rey-julien (Mar 2, 2012)

felicidades ¡¡¡¡¡ se agrando la familia,me gutaaa la tina¡¡


----------



## Helminto G. (Mar 2, 2012)

quier una fuente asi, me la rwgalas?


la ulrasonica tengo, igual de china
aguas con el agua de mar, la sal no la disuelve el alcohol isopropilico


----------



## Ratmayor (Mar 2, 2012)

Helminto G. dijo:


> aguas con el agua de mar, la sal no la disuelve el alcohol isopropilico


pero este si lo hace


----------



## el-rey-julien (Mar 2, 2012)

también eres marinero?


----------



## Ratmayor (Mar 2, 2012)

nop, ni si quiera me gusta el agua


----------



## Electronec (Mar 3, 2012)

Por fin llegó el dia.......Ver el archivo adjunto 68441


Eminence ALPHA 12 A:









Saludos.


----------



## Tacatomon (Mar 3, 2012)

mogolloelectro dijo:


> lo mio no es ni una compra ni una adquisicion pero si es para presumir tiene que ver con mi trabajo que es el que me quita mas del 80% del tiempo de la electronica pero es el que aporta el presupuesto para lo que quiera
> yo creo que mas de uno ya lo ha visto pero como la idea es presumir ahi les va



Jojojojo, Y eres el jefe de Mantto?

Ha de ser una muy buena experiencia estar cerca de un aparato volador como esos 



Ratmayor dijo:


> Que tal compañeros, presento mis ultimos juguetitos para incrementar la familia
> 
> 
> Esta es una fuentecita de 0-15V / 0.5 / 2A que pretendo modificar muajajaja
> ...



Excelente instrumental! Donde consigues tanto HW? 



Electronec dijo:


> Por fin llegó el dia.......Ver el archivo adjunto 68441
> 
> 
> Eminence ALPHA 12 A:
> ...



Mmm, Que hermoso altavoz. Sin duda alguna Eminence RULZ!!!. ¿Cual será su uso? ¿Guitarra?


----------



## Electronec (Mar 3, 2012)

Tacatomon dijo:


> ....Que hermoso altavoz..... ¿Cual será su uso? ¿Guitarra?



Gracias. 

Exacto . A ver que sacamos.

Saludos.


----------



## Tacatomon (Mar 3, 2012)

Electronec dijo:


> Gracias.
> 
> Exacto . A ver que sacamos.
> 
> Saludos.



Tiene una respuesta extendida, 5Khz.  No va a sonar nada mal.
Al pendiente con las pruebas.

Saludos!!!


----------



## Electronec (Mar 3, 2012)

Tacatomon dijo:


> Tiene una respuesta extendida, 5Khz.  No va a sonar nada mal.
> Al pendiente con las pruebas.
> 
> Saludos!!!



Hace algo mas de un mes les pregunté a ustedes: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f32/opinion-eminence-alpha-12a-69309/

No quería comprar a ciegas, me animaron y aquí está. Tu comentario, Tacato, me da mas seguridad se que en esto....bueno ya sabemos..,pilotas un rato. Las pruebas...dentro de un par de horas...........Ver el archivo adjunto 68441

Gracias Tacatomon.

Un saludo amigo.


----------



## Josefe17 (Mar 3, 2012)

¡No me digas Electronec que tu tambien has andado hoy por Barquillo! He aquí mis últimas adquisiciones:

Micros Sennheiser e825s, para voz. Perfectos para lo que los quiero (talkover y grabación básica) 69 € en "Musical Barquillo"



Pie de micro Samson. Un poco inestable. Piezas críticas de plástico. De momento me vale. 25 € idem



Y también me he pillado unos auriculares para el móvil de "los de la RENFE" 12,5 € idem


----------



## mogolloelectro (Mar 3, 2012)

ojala y fuera el jefe de mantenimiento (de esa forma me la pasara mas en el foro que en el trabajo)
yo soy auxiliar de mantenimiento (aunque yo soy el que hago las reparaciones electricas de las aeronaves)
no puedo hacerle nada a los instrumentos por que no tengo licencia para eso pero igual es genial cuando sale la aeronave a vuelos de comprobacion por mantenimiento pero mejor es cuando hacen comprobacion de pilotos (hacen mas ejercicios de emergencia entre esos la emergencia de pedal y la autorotacion)
emmm
tengo algo mas que presumir pero no le he sacado fotos
en la empresa desarme una fuente de algo que no se que es y rescate un transformador de la fuente que marca E60 mas detalles con las fotos


----------



## Ratmayor (Mar 3, 2012)

Excelentes adquisiciones Electronec y Josefe17!!


----------



## Electronec (Mar 4, 2012)

Muy bueno Josefe....Gracias Rat.

Saludos.


----------



## mogolloelectro (Mar 4, 2012)

he aqui las fotos
hay un e60 un e50 3 ei40 y un ei33 otro mas que saque de una fuente de plasma y materiales de referencia
ah y un toroide que compre por alrededor de un dolar no podia dejar pasar la oferta


----------



## Ratmayor (Mar 5, 2012)

Que lindos nucleos, tienen gap?


----------



## mogolloelectro (Mar 5, 2012)

ninguno tiene gap el unico que tenia es el que saque de un plasma que es el que esta en la mitad inferior pero ta se lo quuite hace tiempo
lo que mas lamento fue que de la misma fuente del plasma habia otro nucleo que no pude recuperar (se partio en varias partes al intentar desarmarlo) pero lo que mas me dolio es que ese tambien venia original sin gap y era incluso mas grande que el e60


----------



## Ratmayor (Mar 6, 2012)

mogolloelectro dijo:


> pero lo que mas me dolio es que ese tambien venia original sin gap y era incluso mas grande que el e60


De hecho muchos acá te meterían preso por tal crimen  yo estuve tentado a comprar un nucleo EE100, pero despues que me decidi y consegui el dinero, ya lo habian vendido


----------



## cansi22 (Mar 6, 2012)

Otro que esta con el sonido liado jaja


----------



## Josefe17 (Mar 6, 2012)

cansi22 dijo:


> Otro que esta con el sonido liado jaja
> Ver el archivo adjunto 68695
> Ver el archivo adjunto 68696



¿Barquillo o internet?
La Fast track se te va a quedar corta, ya que enseguida echarás de menos canales. Yo tengo esta y de momento me sobra:


----------



## cansi22 (Mar 6, 2012)

Josefe17 dijo:


> ¿Barquillo o internet?
> La Fast track se te va a quedar corta, ya que enseguida echarás de menos canales. Yo tengo esta y de momento me sobra:


Esa la tiene un colega. La verdad esque solo lo queremos para un micro. Es un estudio de grabacion pequeño con cabina. Cuando lo terminemos subo fotos.

La pille por internet pero creo que vamos a usar esta 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Que tiene mas controles y salidas..... Y es mas chula con las lucecitas jajaja


----------



## Josefe17 (Mar 6, 2012)

Déjate de Behringer para lo gordo, yo no relevaría en esa marca un punto tan crítico del equipo, por más focos PAR que tenga. Me atrevería con Behringer en potencias, cajas o incluso mesas pero ahí no. 
Otra cosa, ¿por cuánto te salió el mic y la "tarjeta"? Cada mic 69 € y la tarjeta 165 € sin cables (bueno sí, el USB). Una cosa, ¿para qué la quieres, qué quieres grabar? Yo por las salidas más que las entradas y el MIDI, para efectos de teatro. Eso sí, la calidad es excelente.


----------



## cansi22 (Mar 6, 2012)

Josefe17 dijo:


> Déjate de Behringer para lo gordo, yo no relevaría en esa marca un punto tan crítico del equipo, por más focos PAR que tenga. Me atrevería con Behringer en potencias, cajas o incluso mesas pero ahí no.
> Otra cosa, ¿por cuánto te salió el mic y la "tarjeta"? Cada mic 69 € y la tarjeta 165 € sin cables (bueno sí, el USB). Una cosa, ¿para qué la quieres, qué quieres grabar? Yo por las salidas más que las entradas y el MIDI, para efectos de teatro. Eso sí, la calidad es excelente.


El mic me costo 80€ porque esta en oferta ,ponia 130 creo. Lo compre en DJ mania junto con un pie de micro y un cable. 100 todo La mesa es de un colega y la tarjeta son 100€, pero nos la han dejado para hacer la prueba haber cual nos gusta mas.

Lo queremos para esto:


----------



## Josefe17 (Mar 6, 2012)

O sea que lo queréis, como dicen en el pueblo de mi madre, "para berrear un rato" (eso se debe al festival de rock que lleva la peña todos los años en fiestas y algunos pueblerinos están hartos) A mí no me gusta el rap, pero lo respeto. Eso sí, si quieres que quede decente, baja ya mismo la ganacia del micro, que ese video distorsiona la voz para atrás, así como se oye de fondo por debajo de la música, o eso "veo" yo. Suerte con el proyecto, y si tienes dudas sobre como cablear algun chisme, pregúntame.

Josefe17


----------



## cansi22 (Mar 6, 2012)

Josefe17 dijo:


> O sea que lo queréis, como dicen en el pueblo de mi madre, "para berrear un rato" (eso se debe al festival de rock que lleva la peña todos los años en fiestas y algunos pueblerinos están hartos) A mí no me gusta el rap, pero lo respeto. Eso sí, si quieres que quede decente, baja ya mismo la ganacia del micro, que ese video distorsiona la voz para atrás, así como se oye de fondo por debajo de la música, o eso "veo" yo. Suerte con el proyecto, y si tienes dudas sobre como cablear algun chisme, pregúntame.
> 
> Josefe17


Ese este grabado y listo. Sin masterizar ni arreglar la voz, pero lo tendré en cuenta para el próximo. Gracias
Ya pondré fotos de todo terminado. Solo falta aislar la cabina, porque los cartones de huevo no van muy bien jajajajajaaja


----------



## Josefe17 (Mar 6, 2012)

¿Tienes una cabina como tal? Emplea poliespán, es ecocómico y ya lo decían los Gandules, "¡Qué invento el poliespán¡" ¿Y la postproducción, con qué lo editas?


----------



## Tomasito (Mar 6, 2012)

Solo una sugerencia, los cartones de huevo o el sonex (revestimiento acústico) sirve más que nada para acustizar la sala (disminuir eco y reverberancia), no para evitar que el sonido salga (a no ser que se use uno especial que viene con plomo pero que es hiper-caro). Lo absorbe el sonido pero no lo aisla, para eso hace falta un aislante sonoro y ya se complica más la cosa.
Mejora mucho el sonido en la sala, pero los vecinos se van a seguir quejando del ruido


----------



## cansi22 (Mar 7, 2012)

El aislante es que la "cabina" es una caja de madera practicamente y hay mucho eco dentro. Lo de los vecinos no es problema. Si con el "corchopan" blanco ese se quita ya estoy poniendolo xd.


Pues grabo y edito con el Cubase 5.


----------



## Josefe17 (Mar 7, 2012)

Yo le tenía así de "bajomesa" antes de formatear el PC el mes pasado. Trabajo con el Cool Edit Pro. Ya sé que es antiguo, pero es al programa que estoy hecho y con ese trabajo, aun todo en inglés. Disparar escenas Ableton Live 7 "de los de la mesa".


----------



## djwash (Mar 9, 2012)

Hace unos dias adquiri este LCD de 23", me quedo chica la mesa, asique quedo el gabinete atras.

Es Full HD, el proximo paso sera una placa de video, la onboard es muy buena pero se queda corta con las resoluciones en algunos juegos, y se ve feito con este monitor...

Habia poca luz y la tome con el movil...



Saludos!


----------



## Tacatomon (Mar 9, 2012)

djwash dijo:


> Hace unos dias adquiri este LCD de 23", me quedo chica la mesa, asique quedo el gabinete atras.
> 
> Es Full HD, el proximo paso sera una placa de video, la onboard es muy buena pero se queda corta con las resoluciones en algunos juegos, y se ve feito con este monitor...
> 
> ...



Kepler! Kepler! Kepler!!!

Excelente monitor, tienes que acompañarlo con Kepler!!!


----------



## Tacatomon (Mar 13, 2012)

Los últimos integrantes se unen a la familia





































A seguir compartiendo!

Saludos al foro.

PS: El X2 salió con premio


----------



## osk_rin (Mar 13, 2012)

cores extra!!  cores extra!! cores extra!! cores extra!! cores extra!! cores extra!! cores extra!! 
ea.. ea... 

jajaja

que chulada de placa madre!!


----------



## djwash (Mar 13, 2012)

Te felicito, ya probaste el rendimiento del sistema con ese disco?

En cuando quedo el proce?

Muy buena pinta, un maquinon con la placa de video que vi por ahi que tenes, esa placa madre es prima de la mia...


----------



## Tacatomon (Mar 13, 2012)

Jajajaj, El X2 es estable X3 y X4. Core Unlocker los desbloquea todos. Pero si solo necesitas tres, fácilmente en la bios lo haces. Como no es Black Edition, no se le puede subir fácilmente los relojes, así que habría que probar una configuración sencilla. Por lo pronto, X4 a 3.1 
La motherboard muy completa, preparada para OC y muchas funcionalidades. El Chipset 880G no decepcionó.

El SSD va de lujo. Se tarda más el booteo de la mobo que Windows al escritorio. Para apagar, es la misma. No más de 5 segundos.

La pega es el espacio. Solo caben ahí programas esenciales y no muy pesados. Y para no perder el rendimiento en aplicaciones usando un HDD, tendía que ser en RAID0 Jajajajaj

Y, la última sería probar con la 470GTX, a ver que tanto fps levanta Metro2033.

Saludos!


----------



## Ratmayor (Mar 14, 2012)

Compa felicidades, buena maquina la que te vas a armar, y mas si está usando esteroides (UCC) jajajajaja


----------



## Tacatomon (Mar 18, 2012)

Jajajaja Ya me estaba tardardo... No pensaba usar la 470 en la nueva PC, pero sin que hacer hoy domingo... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	














Pura nVidia Jajajjaja

Saludos!


----------



## djwash (Mar 19, 2012)

Muy buenas, te felicito, la mia esta en 4.2 por la grafica onboard, porque razon tenes tantas particiones en el disco? tenes mas de un SO?


----------



## osk_rin (Mar 19, 2012)

off topic!

al rato usaras tu nvidia para esto:





mi gt430 anda por las mismas  
jajajajaja


----------



## djwash (Mar 19, 2012)

Jaja aun asi no pudo con el huevo...


----------



## Tacatomon (Mar 19, 2012)

djwash dijo:


> Muy buenas, te felicito, la mia esta en 4.2 por la grafica onboard, porque razon tenes tantas particiones en el disco? tenes mas de un SO?



Gracias. Ahí aparecen otras particiones del HDD de respaldo. Ahí residen algunos juegos que usé para probar. En la otra PCra con el Athlon a 2.2GHz la gráfica está muy capada y todo anda muy lento. Ahora, la diferencia es abismal!  Lástima que esa PC (La nueva) no es mia mia. Es de la familia. Yo vivo de lo que cae en el taller  



osk_rin dijo:


> off topic!
> 
> al rato usaras tu nvidia para esto:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9BjNESTTZjk&feature=related
> ...



Jajajaja, Me recordó a esta...

http://www.legitreviews.com/article/1264/1/  Yo quiero una 480. Me gusta lo Vintage!


----------



## djwash (Mar 20, 2012)

Tacatomon dijo:


> Es de la familia...



Depende de la familia, en mi casa la pc de la familia no ve otra cosa que navegar por internet y facebook, si tuvieran la mia o la que tienen ahora no notarian la diferencia, aunque de todos modos ambas pc son mias ...


----------



## Tacatomon (Abr 21, 2012)

Para que no decaiga el tema (Y la envidia Jajaj), un screenshot






Ya la gráfica está devuelta en la PC que uso en el taller. El rendimiento obtenido en la X4 B50 a 3.7Ghz fue asombroso!






De verdad que soy un sádico del silicio... Primera vez que veo a la 470GTX llegar a 98°C 

En fin, Saludos!!!

PS: Juraría que tenía la memoria en 1900Mhz... En fin. Uno de estos días será la máxima. CPU a 3.7Ghz y GPU a 800/1900. Vamos a ver de que está hecha esa PC Power & Cooling...


----------



## osk_rin (Abr 22, 2012)

ayer actualice los drivers de mi netbok aspire one 722 que es una plataforma amd-fusion con un procesador C-50@1ghz el punto es que la placa de video que trae este pequeño APU en una radeon HD6250 y cuando actualice el driver de vídeo sorpresa! me dice que tengo la hermana mayor de esta grafica osea la HD6310  es un error no se de que pero asi me la identifico


----------



## Tacatomon (Abr 22, 2012)

No es adquisición mía, pero ahora es que me gustaría ser hijo de petroleros Árabes!!!

http://www.hardwaremx.com/forum/top...s-de-motherboard-ecs-z77h2-ax-golden-edition/

Jajajaja


----------



## Helminto G. (Abr 22, 2012)

¿Ustedes creen qué un nuevo diseño "limitado" puede considerarse como un pro o contra?

creo que ni lo uno ni lo otro, mas bien me parece inesesario, por principio solo es un toque de glamour como lo mencionan, y no ofrece algo realmente util extra, no digo que darle una mejor imagen sea malo, pero esto seria como la ropa, si no la sabes usar solo se vera mal y fuera de lugar, y seamos cinceros, cuantos arman un gabinete respetable lujoso y agradable a la vista?


(en tus manos tacato no me parece mala idea..., pero te reto que sugieras un sistema de refrigeracion que haga juego)


----------



## Tacatomon (Abr 22, 2012)

Helminto G. dijo:


> ¿Ustedes creen qué un nuevo diseño "limitado" puede considerarse como un pro o contra?
> 
> creo que ni lo uno ni lo otro, mas bien me parece inesesario, por principio solo es un toque de glamour como lo mencionan, y no ofrece algo realmente util extra, no digo que darle una mejor imagen sea malo, pero esto seria como la ropa, si no la sabes usar solo se vera mal y fuera de lugar, y seamos cinceros, cuantos arman un gabinete respetable lujoso y agradable a la vista?
> 
> ...



Tu apreciación es correcta. Como tal, es edición limitada. Y cosas como esas con consideradas únicas. Personalmente, no me gustaría una mobo así (Si, es de notar el sarcasmo en mi comentario anterior )

Aunque, si fuese cuestión de ponerle sistema de refrigeración, sería Líquido con bloque pintado acorde y líquido refrigerante del mismo tono. Sería un buen proyecto. 

Saludos al foro!


----------



## Helminto G. (Abr 22, 2012)

soy mas afecto de la refrigeracion pasiva, pero creo es mero romantisismo
liquido dorado?, bueno, si seria algo dificil, supongo que al ser liquido sera todo el circuito y no solo el bloque de procesador, asi que dorar las memorias, quiza discos duros la tapa de la grafica... mucho relajo...


ahora me surge otro inconveniente, un sistema asi nesecita un gabinete "interesante" y definitivamente no se me ocurre el diseño


----------



## Tacatomon (Abr 23, 2012)

Helminto G. dijo:


> soy mas afecto de la refrigeracion pasiva, pero creo es mero romantisismo
> liquido dorado?, bueno, si seria algo dificil, supongo que al ser liquido sera todo el circuito y no solo el bloque de procesador, asi que dorar las memorias, quiza discos duros la tapa de la grafica... mucho relajo...
> 
> 
> ahora me surge otro inconveniente, un sistema asi nesecita un gabinete "interesante" y definitivamente no se me ocurre el diseño



Oye, he ahí lo interesante! El trabajo al final valdrá la pena. Lo que me inquieta al igual que a ti es el gabinete. Se me ocurre un Elegante Lian Li en sus versiones completamente de aluminio. Como contra, no se si entre sus modelos se encuentre alguno con ventana lateral en acrílico (Lo dudo, pero siendo el chiste que se vea el "Poder del dinero"...) y si no contara con ésta se puede hacer. Al final, agregaría tiras de color dorado verticales a toda la circunferencia del gabinete en negro... Al menos, así lo imagino. Sería increíble.

Pero, bueno, dejémoslo solo en la imaginación ¿Vale?  No quiero que me llamen Zeta cada que saque ese PC a pasear en la Suburban XD

Saludos!


----------



## Ratmayor (Abr 24, 2012)

Es mi turno de alardear 

En estos dias me fui de paseo con mi novia y ella me obsequio un par de cositas...


Un organizador para que guardara mis "Cucarachitas"

​Una sierra circular (Usaba el no tener una de esas como excusas para hacerle un mueble para el baño  )


Y este proyector me lo regalo el esposo de mi hermana, tiene una fallita. Al encender se ve perfectamente, pero a los 20 segundos se apaga  y dice "Retrying, please wait" no se si es la lampara o algún sensor que anda antipático...


----------



## Helminto G. (Abr 24, 2012)

no es por ningunear compa, pero esa sierra si se rifara a los trancazos?, porque al tiro que se ve de a toston...


----------



## osk_rin (Abr 24, 2012)

esta bien, para el uso que le va a dar rataro XD,para usarla ahí de vez encunado no esta mal


----------



## Ratmayor (Abr 25, 2012)

Helminto G. dijo:


> no es por ningunear compa, pero esa sierra si  se rifara a los trancazos?, porque al tiro que se ve de a  toston...


Pos es recontra china, pero da la talla a pesar de todo, ya la probé con una madera de cedro de 20mm y la cortó como si fuese carton.


osk_rin dijo:


> esta bien, para el uso que le va a dar rataro XD,para usarla ahí de vez encunado no esta mal


 aste chiton que no soy tan coyote


----------



## Helminto G. (Abr 27, 2012)

ya tiene un rato que me lo regalaron pero apenas tengo foto, no es electronico pero como dijo quien me lo regalo, es lo mas adecuado para un taller de cualquier tipo:


----------



## osk_rin (Abr 28, 2012)

jajajajajajajajaja!!!!!!

sr. coyote jajajaja no tiene el de las chambeadoras?? jajajaja que risa me dio el almanaque, de las revistas de $2.50 en aquel entonces jaja


----------



## Tacatomon (Abr 28, 2012)

Oye, mira! Que buen gusto 

Saludos Mr. H. Gris.


----------



## Ratmayor (May 3, 2012)

Esto lo compramos entre un amigo y yo, solo costó US$26 (Con todo y envío).

​


----------



## Ratmayor (May 5, 2012)

Aquí muestro mi ultima adquisición para el deleite y la envidia de los compañeros del foro... 

​ 
 Es un HP Workstation Z400


----------



## Tacatomon (May 5, 2012)

Ratmayor dijo:


> Aquí muestro mi ultima adquisición para el deleite y la envidia de los compañeros del foro...
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 72254​
> Es un HP Workstation Z400



No no no!!!

Yo quiero ver el HW!!! Será un Xeon contra mi Phenom... Así estamos Eh!


----------



## Ratmayor (May 5, 2012)

Tacatomon dijo:


> No no no!!!
> 
> Yo quiero ver el HW!!! Será un Xeon contra mi Phenom... Así estamos Eh!


 
​


----------



## osk_rin (May 5, 2012)

mi pichurrienta GT430 da mas puntos que tu Nvidia cuadro XD 
Ver el archivo adjunto 54924


----------



## Ratmayor (May 5, 2012)

jajajajaja es que las Quadro son para los I feel like a sir, no para nosotros los gamers, pero fué la que vino con el equipo


----------



## osk_rin (May 5, 2012)

pues son para diseñadores de cad y esas cosas según tengo entendido jeje


----------



## mogolloelectro (May 8, 2012)

bueno llego el dia en el que pueda presumir una adquisicion electronica
la mia es un monitor plasma fujitsu de 42 pulgadas 
la obtuve cuando el la empresa en la que laboro cambiaron un lcd que tienen para monitorear los vuelos de 40 pulgadas por otro de la misma marca (sony) pero de 46 pulgadas
entonces el de 40 paso a reemplazar el viejo plasma de 42 del 99
despues de eso decidieron que lo ivan a rifar pero por consulta de un piloto que realizo el sorteo (arreglado a su voluntad a mi favor) y me dijo que me lo gne que podia llevarmelo
a pesar del dolor de espalda que me dejo al cargarlo estoy muy satisfecho por que el aparato anda al 99 del 100 el 1 que resta es por que los altavoces estan deteriorados pero aun asi suenan 
cuando me alivie un poco de la espalda le echare un ojo a ver que hago por ese detalle
aqui algunas specs
ah y la foto es de la web por que la camara esta en un descanso temporal (no tengo la bateria de mi cel  )


Fujitsu-PDS-4203W-H Specifications
Screen Size: 42" Full Color Plasma Display
Aspect Ratio: 16:9 Aspect Ratio
Pixels: 852 Horizontal / 480 Vertical
Colors: 16.7 Million Colors
Contrast Ratio: 400:1 Contrast Ratio
View Angle: 160 degree viewing
Video Standards Supported: NTSC, PAL, SECAM, NTSC 4.43, MPAL, NPAL
Computer Video Supported: VGA, Compressed SVGA, MAC
Dimensions: 40.9"(W) x 25.2"(H) x 5.9"(D)
Weight: 39.5 kg (87 lbs)
Power: AC 100-240V 50/60Hz 3.5A
Inputs: BNC RCA Composite 4-pin mini DIN (S-video) 15-pin mini D-sub (VGA connector)


----------



## Tomasito (May 12, 2012)

Me conseguí un hermoso bicho para poner en mi habitación, es un proyector CRT Sony japonés, lo voy a usar con una pantalla de 72'' (no me da para más el espacio, anteriormente se usaba con una pantalla de unos 10 o 15 metros).



Ahora estoy intentando calibrarlo, que en estos proyectores es un proceso de un par de horas (la unica desventaja que tienen). Por suerte tengo los manuales de usuario y de service originales


----------



## Tacatomon (May 12, 2012)

Tomasito dijo:


> Me conseguí un hermoso bicho para poner en mi habitación, es un proyector CRT Sony japonés, lo voy a usar con una pantalla de 72'' (no me da para más el espacio, anteriormente se usaba con una pantalla de unos 10 o 15 metros).
> 
> 
> 
> Ahora estoy intentando calibrarlo, que en estos proyectores es un proceso de un par de horas (la unica desventaja que tienen). Por suerte tengo los manuales de usuario y de service originales



Wow wowowo. ¿Se puede conectar a un PC? Ya quisiera jugar en algo así. Aparte, es CRT, se ha de ver con una intensidad de luz genial.

Saludos!


----------



## Ratmayor (May 13, 2012)

Tomasito, gran equipo, sabes cuantos lumens entrega esa cosa?


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 14, 2012)

Compré el *segundo* , si , no el primero . . . sino *el segundo tester que habría utilizado Akinator Inc* 

Marca *LEA* , no se llama tester sino *"Analizador"*  Mod. 141. Fabricado en Dinamarca por el chongo ---> H. G. Mikkelsen y Co .









Es de 5.000 Ω por V en alterna y contínua , o sea un ascor  .








El armado es bastante artesanal con elementos convencionales , todas las resistencias tienen rulos en sus extremos para evitar que se corten con los golpes o vibraciones . El potenciómetro de ajuste de Ohms es de alambre  y tiene unos 5 inductores .













Está impecable y funciona todo , parecería que la caja metálica fue pintada de negro , ya que el fondo está de gris-martillado.

Le faltaría el portapilas o vaya a saber que batería usaba , por el soporte que tiene adentro de la caja de chapa. Le pusieron un jack para fuente exterior .

Tiene un puente de 4 díodos que no es original , vaya a saber si usaba esos rectificadores de precisión o de selenio 

Saludos !


----------



## osk_rin (May 20, 2012)

hace unos dias me llego este humilde multimetro, es auto-rango  es de la marca UNI-T modelo UT33A.

saludos.


----------



## Helminto G. (May 20, 2012)

bonito, hay me dices como se comporta pa ver si me compro el de bolsillo de esa marca....


----------



## Ratmayor (May 20, 2012)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Marca *LEA* , no se llama tester sino *"Analizador"*  Mod. 141. Fabricado en Dinamarca por el chongo ---> H. G. Mikkelsen y Co .


Helminto Gris Mikkelsen y Co?


----------



## osk_rin (May 20, 2012)

coyote. 
justamente lo pedi de AG, junto con los caps, pues asi en una pequeña prueba que le hice, medi unos voltajes y unas resistencias, la prueba la hice comparando las lecturas de un multimetro fluke que tengo en el trabajo, y para mi sorpresa fueron las mismas, bueno el fluke me dio un poco mas resistencia pero fue por la misma resistencia de las puntas, solo se la reste y eran los mismos valores


----------



## Helminto G. (May 20, 2012)

eso mismo pense, pero mi segundo apellido es grossvogel...


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 20, 2012)

. . .  serán parientes


----------



## Tomasito (May 22, 2012)

Muy buenos los testers! Tengo unos parecidos al que adquiriste 2M, tienen las baterias si mal no recuerdo (más de un tipo llevan), después me fijo cuales son.

Yo quiero comprarme uno de estos, está barato y es compacto como para llevarlo en la caja de herramientas http://www.dealextreme.com/p/nb2000pc-1-6-lcd-mini-handheld-digital-multimeter-2-x-aaa-71748








Tacatomon dijo:


> Wow wowowo. ¿Se puede conectar a un PC? Ya quisiera jugar en algo así. Aparte, es CRT, se ha de ver con una intensidad de luz genial.
> 
> Saludos!


Si claro, lo tengo conectado a la pc (y a la tv con un transcodificador porque es pal-b y acá hay pal-n) 




Ratmayor dijo:


> Tomasito, gran equipo, sabes cuantos lumens entrega esa cosa?


Según el manual 650 lumens. Lo suficiente para ver perfectamente aún con la luz de la habitación prendida. Los negros se ven excelentes.

El siguiente paso es armar una pantalla en serio, pero no pude conseguir tela blackout todavía (estoy con una sabana robada engrampada al techo jajajaja)


----------



## Ratmayor (May 25, 2012)

Tomasito dijo:


> Según el manual 650 lumens. Lo suficiente para ver perfectamente aún con la luz de la habitación prendida. Los negros se ven excelentes.
> 
> El siguiente paso es armar una pantalla en serio, pero no pude conseguir tela blackout todavía (estoy con una sabana robada engrampada al techo jajajaja)







Ahora es mi turno de presumir 

Me regalaron esta tarjeta madre Intel D510MO con un procesador Atom 1.6Ghz, con un 1Gb de RAM y tarjeta Wifi 

Se suponía que tenía un defecto de fabrica, pero cuando la revisé solo tenía el jumper de BIOS en la posición "Clear" 

Aqui van algunas fotos 





​


----------



## Tomasito (May 25, 2012)

Linda mother! Yo estuve por comprarme una hace un tiempo. Vas a hacer un htpc?

Saludos.


----------



## Ratmayor (May 25, 2012)

Tomasito dijo:


> Linda mother! Yo estuve por comprarme una hace un tiempo. Vas a hacer un htpc?
> 
> Saludos.


Aun no se que hacer con eso, tal vez la use como servidor....


----------



## Helminto G. (May 25, 2012)

a mi se me ocurre un gabinete sumamente compacto....


----------



## Ratmayor (May 25, 2012)

Helminto G. dijo:


> a mi se me ocurre un gabinete sumamente compacto....


Si pudiera conseguir uno como el que tiene asté fuera estupendo, pero no consigo metal, será que lo hago en madera?


----------



## JoniDf (May 25, 2012)

esta fue mi ultima adquisicion un medidor de temperatura laser la verdad que es muy util ! 
Saludos !


----------



## Helminto G. (May 25, 2012)

pues no aconcejo la madera en pc ni tantito..., adapta un gabinete mas grandecito


----------



## el-rey-julien (May 25, 2012)

conseguir un metalúrgico y en dos minutos te da un buen gabinete de metal¡¡¡¡


----------



## Tomasito (May 25, 2012)

Ratmayor dijo:


> Si pudiera conseguir uno como el que tiene asté fuera estupendo, pero no consigo metal, será que lo hago en madera?



Dibujá un plano en la pc y lo mandás a cortar y plegar, te la cobran por Kg la chapa, no es caro. Después con un aerosol lo podés pintar (te recomiendo algún rust-oleum, no necesita primer, quedan muy muy muy bien, y rinden mucho).


PD: Cuánto te costó el termómetro? Siempre quise uno de esos, está bárbaro


----------



## JoniDf (May 25, 2012)

fue un regalo de un amigo que se dedica a la electronica automotriz !!


----------



## el-rey-julien (May 25, 2012)

Tomasito dijo:


> Dibujá un plano en la pc y lo mandás a cortar y plegar, te la cobran por Kg la chapa, no es caro. Después con un aerosol lo podés pintar (te recomiendo algún rust-oleum, no necesita primer, quedan muy muy muy bien, y rinden mucho).
> 
> 
> PD: Cuánto te costó el termómetro? Siempre quise uno de esos, está bárbaro



pintura electrostatica ¡¡¡ no es costoso y queda de 10 ¡¡¡


----------



## maezca (May 25, 2012)

es mi turno de presumir jajaj.. fue  mi cumpleaños y mi viejo estaba en yankilandia entonces como regalo me trajo una portatil y el arduino uno 

la portatil es: asus k53e: tiene un intel i5 de segunda generacion , 4gb de ram, 500gb de disco, pantalla led de 15,6 , pad numerico, y salida hdmi ademas de otros chiches... y el color es marron oscuro  encima la pago lo que aca esta una netbook 

y le pedi que me compre un ardino uno, ya hace un año que uso arduino en la escuela y queria uno para mi 

las fotos:













probandolo con algo sencillo 




perdonden por el tamaño de las imagenes, es que eran muy pesadas para el foro y la mayoria de los hosting que conozco no andan entonces encontre este y es medio malo


----------



## el-rey-julien (May 25, 2012)

guauuuuu que envidia maezca ¡¡¡¡ felicitaciones mi amigo

PD:

 prestame a tu papa yo quiero ser adoptado ¡¡¡¡


----------



## Tomasito (May 25, 2012)

Uyyy que linda notebook, se me cae la baba 
Y el arduino muy lindo también, tiene el 328 no?



el-rey-julien dijo:


> pintura electrostatica ¡¡¡ no es costoso y queda de 10 ¡¡¡



También es otra opción, yo dije del aerosol porque se consigue en todos lados y es barato  Pero el powder coat es excelente, si pueden pintar con eso, jamás se va a despintar o rayar.


----------



## JoniDf (May 25, 2012)

que lindo seria poder ir a comprar a yanquilandia una vez por semana jaja las ultimas cosas de electronicas por pocos dolares


----------



## Tomasito (May 26, 2012)

Cómo es el tema de los dolares??? Porque yo ayer por ejemplo hice una compra a dealextreme por paypal de 50USD y no hubo ningún problema. Será que por paypal si se pueden transferir dolares?? En la radio decían que no se podía, o entendí mal tal vez (yo por las dudas me apuré jeje).



JoniDf dijo:


> que lindo seria poder ir a comprar a yanquilandia una vez por semana jaja las ultimas cosas de electronicas por pocos dolares



Hacete amigo de una azafata!!


----------



## maezca (May 26, 2012)

Tomasito dijo:


> Uyyy que linda notebook, se me cae la baba
> Y el arduino muy lindo también, tiene el 328 no?



 sisi el arduino tiene el atmega 328





Tomasito dijo:


> Hacete amigo de una azafata!!



un conocido hizo eso, lo unico que la azafata cobra creo que el 30 o 40% del producto, igual mente sigue conveniendo (o seguia, porque parece que el dolar esta 6,15$, comprandolo ilegal, porque el oficial no se puede comprar,  )


----------



## gabriel77sur (May 26, 2012)

Hola a todos he estado mirando las cosas que van adquiriendo desde componentes hasta la primera hora de vuelo del compañero Tomasito por cierto es algo que tengo pendiente todavía, bueno quiero dejarles fotos de dos instrumentos con los que siempre he soñado uno de ellos es un watimetro Bird43 y el otro un gernador de RF marconi 2019, este ultimo tiene un pequeño problema pero aun asi creo que es una gran adquisicion, saludos a todos.


----------



## Ratmayor (May 26, 2012)

Helminto G. dijo:


> pues no aconcejo la madera en pc ni tantito..., adapta un gabinete mas grandecito


Que tal si uso acrilico?


el-rey-julien dijo:


> conseguir un metalúrgico y en dos minutos te da un buen gabinete de metal¡¡¡¡


Me gustaría, pero tanto el material como la mano de obra del herrero me va a salir CARISIMO.


Tomasito dijo:


> Cómo es el tema de los dolares??? Porque yo ayer  por ejemplo hice una compra a dealextreme por paypal de 50USD y no hubo  ningún problema. Será que por paypal si se pueden transferir  dolares??


Si se puede, aunque si se trata de efectivo, necesitas tener una cuenta bancaria en USA, hay algunos bancos que son aliados con sucursales gringas que te hacen el favor, pero ya es cosa de averiguar....


----------



## Helminto G. (May 26, 2012)

acrilico me late mas la idea, acrlico transparente y foquitos de colores...


----------



## Tomasito (May 27, 2012)

Ratmayor dijo:


> Que tal si uso acrilico?
> Me gustaría, pero tanto el material como la mano de obra del herrero me va a salir CARISIMO.
> Si se puede, aunque si se trata de efectivo, necesitas tener una cuenta bancaria en USA, hay algunos bancos que son aliados con sucursales gringas que te hacen el favor, pero ya es cosa de averiguar....



No te creas! la chapa es muy barata, usá chapa negra del 20 que sobra para un gabinete. El corte y plegado no te lo cobran, te cobran la chapa por peso (Kg).
Para que te des una idea sale más o menos 10 pesos el Kg de chapa, y una chapa del 20 tiene 6.20Kg por metro cuadrado (te requete hiper sobra 1m2 para un gabinete, con la mitad te alcanza), serían 31$ de chapa nada más, agregale un aerosol para pintarlo (40$ un rust-oleum que es lo mejor que podés usar, sino tenés por $15 otros más baratos), y unos 20$ de tornillos y remaches y otras cosas. Sacá la cuenta y fijate lo que cuesta un gabinete de htpc y fijate que te sale muy barato armarlo 

No te recomiendo usar aluminio más que nada por el precio y porque no venden en todos lados. Chapa negra venden, cortan y pliegan en todos lados. Solo te tenés que dar mañana 

EDIT: No me dí cuenta, esos precios son en pesos argentinos, averiguá donde vivís cuánto sale, pero no debe ser mucha la diferencia al cambio.


----------



## Ratmayor (May 27, 2012)

Tomasito dijo:


> No te creas! la chapa es muy barata, usá chapa negra del 20 que sobra para un gabinete. El corte y plegado no te lo cobran, te cobran la chapa por peso (Kg)


Un amigo metalurgico me dijo que tenía algunos sobrantes, ya veremos que sale.... 


Tomasito dijo:


> Para que te des una idea sale más o menos 10 pesos el Kg de chapa, y una chapa del 20 tiene 6.20Kg por metro cuadrado (te requete hiper sobra 1m2 para un gabinete, con la mitad te alcanza), serían 31$ de chapa nada más, agregale un aerosol para pintarlo (40$ un rust-oleum que es lo mejor que podés usar, sino tenés por $15 otros más baratos), y unos 20$ de tornillos y remaches y otras cosas. Sacá la cuenta y fijate lo que cuesta un gabinete de htpc y fijate que te sale muy barato armarlo


Me gustaría mas bien fondearlo y pintarlo con pintura anódica 


Tomasito dijo:


> No te recomiendo usar aluminio más que nada por el precio y porque no venden en todos lados. Chapa negra venden, cortan y pliegan en todos lados. Solo te tenés que dar mañana


Pero en aluminio no tendría que pintarla jejejejejeje ya veremos que dice mi bolsillo, porque mi señora y yo nos enamoramos de un TV Samsung de 43" 


Tomasito dijo:


> EDIT: No me dí cuenta, esos precios son en pesos argentinos, averiguá donde vivís cuánto sale, pero no debe ser mucha la diferencia al cambio.


La moneda venezolana está casi a la par con la argentina, solo son unos centimos de diferencia con respecto al dolar gringo


----------



## maezca (May 27, 2012)

Ratmayor dijo:


> La moneda venezolana está casi a la par con la argentina, solo son unos centimos de diferencia con respecto al dolar gringo



pero aca ahora tenemos trabas con los dolares, para comprar el oficial tenes que hacer una solicitud que a nadie se la aprueban. y el ilegal esta 2$ mas caro.. ademas de trabas con importaciones y demas


----------



## R-Mario (Jun 4, 2012)

osk_rin dijo:


> tardo mas de una semana pero hoy por fin llego mi impresora laser nueva ya tengo conque hacer mis pcb's. cansado estaba de que me vieran con cara rara, ala hora de llevar a imprimir los pcb's jajaja. La impresora es una brother HL-2130
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 67011
> 
> saludos.




Tengo exactamente la misma impresora y la compre exactamente con la misma idea de hacer mis PCB, por cierto es medio tonta con papeles delgados, en fin yo he probado ciento de papeles y el que mejor me resulto fue el papel con el que imprimen las revistas de CEKIT, cuando lo hago con ese papel, y lo quito remojando y con un sepillo de dientes quedan perfectos los PCB.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Jun 4, 2012)

osk_rin dijo:


> tardo mas de una semana pero hoy por fin llego mi impresora laser nueva ya tengo conque hacer mis pcb's. cansado estaba de que me vieran con cara rara, ala hora de llevar a imprimir los pcb's jajaja. La impresora es una brother HL-2130
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 67011
> 
> saludos.



yo también tengo una igual ¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡la use como loco ,se me acabo el thoner en una semana,pero ya recicle el cartucho ¡¡¡¡



les dejo un enlace con info del proceso de reseteado y como recargar el cartucho,para los user de la hl-2130
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f23/reseteadr-brother-hl-2130-a-75936/


----------



## R-Mario (Jun 4, 2012)

SI ya había visto ese video, oye julien si que la as de haber usado como loco, yo llevo 4 meses con ella y aun no me acabo el toner inicial, por cierto que fácil que se rellenan y resetean verdad.

Otra cosa yo la compre acá en mexico en un office depot y luego envié un correo a los de brother y me extendieron la garantía a 2 años. haber que tal sale la cosa esta.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Jun 4, 2012)

si es fácil llenar y resetear el cartucho(aun sin colocar el engranaje)lo que mas me costo fue limpiar la cuchilla dosificadora,pero si es muy facil¡¡¡¡¡


----------



## Ratmayor (Jun 4, 2012)

Yo tengo es una HP LaserJet P1102W que no me a dado tiempo de tomarle fotos para presumirla  me ha dado muy buenos resultados...


----------



## maezca (Jun 4, 2012)

aguante la mia! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



es reciclada jaja  pero no hay con que darle, la encontró mi viejo hace mil años y ya era vieja.. tengo una multifuncion epson pero es una porqueria, imprime mal, gasta a lo loco y es enorme ademas de que los cartuchos no me los recargan y están caros, solo uso el escaner de vez en cuando. asi que volvi con la vieja y querida, que tiene unos cartuchos enormes y los recarco por 20$ y duran muchiisimo. ademas tiene puerto paralelo y usb  

La semana pasada estuvimos por comprar una con wifi para usar con las portátiles pero me acorde de que la impresora se puede poner como recurso compartido en una red domestica y eso hice...  es una masa esa impresora


----------



## SERGIOD (Jun 4, 2012)

Ratmayor dijo:


> Yo tengo es una HP LaserJet P1102W que no me a dado tiempo de tomarle fotos para presumirla  me ha dado muy buenos resultados...



Cuanto te costo en dolares EEUU 
Yo diría que 50-70 dolares


----------



## Ratmayor (Jun 4, 2012)

SERGIOD dijo:


> Cuanto te costo en dolares EEUU
> Yo diría que 50-70 dolares


Pues no, me salio carita, US$ 326, eso si, para pagarlas en comodas, largas y olvidadizas cuotas


----------



## maezca (Jun 4, 2012)

aca estan entro de todo baratas las impresoras... encima cada 2x3 hay una promocion de que si llevs una impresora vieja te sale mucho mas barata.. 
Pero te la *cobran* con el precio de los cartuchos....


----------



## R-Mario (Jun 4, 2012)

maezca dijo:


> aca estan entro de todo baratas las impresoras... encima cada 2x3 hay una promocion de que si llevs una impresora vieja te sale mucho mas barata..
> Pero te la *cobran* con el precio de los cartuchos....




Y si hee, nomas basta ver que un cartucho de tinta HP XL cuesta la mitad de lo que te cuesta la impresora nueva  Como es eso posible????


----------



## maezca (Jun 5, 2012)

maezca dijo:


> Pero te la *cobran* con el precio de los cartuchos....


uy sorry se me escapo 
_

se me hace que ese es el negocio de ellos los cartuchos no la impresora


----------



## el-rey-julien (Jun 5, 2012)

y porque crees que dan la impresora al costo?
luego se cobran el resto con los cartuchos¡¡¡¡


----------



## Ratmayor (Jun 5, 2012)

Pues si supieran que el cartucho original me sale a un tercio del costo de la impresora, lo veo viable...


----------



## R-Mario (Jun 6, 2012)

Noo que mejor lo relleno yo mismo y me sale a 0.1 dolar la rellenada, tiene como 1 año que me compre un litro y aun me queda poco menos del medio litro y me costo 11 dolares la botella.

Ha y le he hecho como 15 rellenadas al cartucho, y cuando de plano ya no funciono preferi ir a comprar uno usado de esos que la gente "con dinero como para tirar" tira, y le saco otras 10 recargas.

Odio el negocio de las impresoras y su filosofia de ( comprar, usar, tirar, volver a comprar ) "obsolecencia programada"


----------



## osk_rin (Jun 6, 2012)

Ajna dijo:


> "obsolecencia programada"



es lo de hoy,


----------



## Josefe17 (Jun 6, 2012)

Ratmayor dijo:


> Yo tengo es una HP LaserJet P1102W que no me a dado tiempo de tomarle fotos para presumirla  me ha dado muy buenos resultados...



A mí me costó unos 80 €. Lo que pasa es que el tóner está tieso ya y no sé que hacer. ¿Es factible recargarlo y resetearlo o mejor uno alternativo?


----------



## R-Mario (Jun 6, 2012)

Siempre es mejor tratar de solucionar el problema y asi no contribuyes a la obsolecencia programada y contaminas menor, asi que mejor trata de hecharla andar, por cierto a que te refieres con "o mejor uno alternativo" no entendi


----------



## cansi22 (Jun 6, 2012)

Ajna dijo:


> Siempre es mejor tratar de solucionar el problema y asi no contribuyes a la obsolecencia programada y contaminas menor, asi que mejor trata de hecharla andar, por cierto a que te refieres con "o mejor uno alternativo" no entendi



Los hay compatibles, es decir, son fisicamente iguales, funcionan igual pero no son de la marca oficial.


----------



## Josefe17 (Jun 6, 2012)

Yo lo que digo es cómo se puede rellenar y a su vez cambiar el chip contador. Y si no alternativos. ORIGINALES NUNCA.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Jun 6, 2012)

acá se consiguen esos chip ,supongo que en España también, si me das unos días quizás,quizás no prometo nada ,puede que consiga un documento con instrucciones para el reciclado del cartucho
.


----------



## cansi22 (Jun 6, 2012)

el-rey-julien dijo:


> acá se consiguen esos chip ,supongo que en España también, si me das unos días quizás,quizás no prometo nada ,puede que consiga un documento con instrucciones para el reciclado del cartucho
> .



Yo tengo la samsung ML 1660 y lleva 6 meses parpadeando la luz de cartucho acabado.
Todavia no la he usado para placas, solo apuntes y apuntes y mas apuntes jajajaja

Los chips en ebay estan a 4-6€ para mi modelo


----------



## Josefe17 (Jun 6, 2012)

¿Y para que crees que la he usado yo? Tª de integrales, guiones de obras de teatro y demás, pero el toner empieza a clarear.


----------



## maezca (Jun 6, 2012)

estaria bueno armar un tema por separado con todo esto sobre cartuchos, ya que es muy util y interesante.. asi otros lo pueden ver y queda mas organizado,,, no rey?


----------



## fernandob (Jun 6, 2012)

yo queria ponerle a la mia  el sistema ese de carga continua, que pones cartuchos externos grandes.....pinta economico ya que compras la tinta por litro (es un decir ) .


----------



## el-rey-julien (Jun 6, 2012)

si estaría bueno pero en que sección lo ponemos?


----------



## Ratmayor (Jun 9, 2012)

Me toca alardear un rato  hoy mi señora y yo compramos uno de estos:





Es un LG 42LK450, fue toda una odisea para pagarlo, pero a la final lo pudimos traer a casa


----------



## Tacatomon (Jun 9, 2012)

Ratmayor dijo:


> Me toca alardear un rato  hoy mi señora y yo compramos uno de estos:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ahhhhh, Yo pensaba que los problemas fueron al embarcarlo 
Excelente Adquisición!!!

En unos días subo alguno que otro Hardware Vintage para su deleite


----------



## Ratmayor (Jun 9, 2012)

Tacatomon dijo:


> Ahhhhh, Yo pensaba que los problemas fueron al embarcarlo


Ese fué el segundo problema porque no cabia en el taxi 

Pero lo de pagarlo fue porque nos dijeron que aceptaban cheques y cuando lo fuimos a pagar, resultaba que no, asi que tuve que ir al banco y pagar el resto con tarjeta de debito, pero aun faltaba plata, asi que como nos dieron mal la información, el gerente de la tienda apenado no le quedó otra que aceptarme el cheque 

Considerando el valor de los demas TVs en otras tiendas, este me pareció baratisimo US$ 1276,75


----------



## Tacatomon (Jun 9, 2012)

A disfrutar con unos BD!!!


----------



## Andres Cuenca (Jun 9, 2012)

¡Felicitaciones!, ¿Con cuál película lo van a estrenar?


----------



## Ratmayor (Jun 9, 2012)

Andres Cuenca dijo:


> ¡Felicitaciones!, ¿Con cuál película lo van a estrenar?


Aun no lo sé, pero mi hermano super troll anda sugiriendo XXX


----------



## Andres Cuenca (Jun 9, 2012)

Como así, lo compras con tu esposa y lo vas a estrenar con tu hermano, como diría mi esposa: !Hombres! 

Por si no la has visto, te recomiendo *los vengadores*, es super entretenida. Ademas que en esa pantalla se debe ver genial.


----------



## Tacatomon (Jun 9, 2012)

Andres Cuenca dijo:


> Como así, lo compras con tu esposa y lo vas a estrenar con tu hermano, como diría mi esposa: !Hombres!
> 
> Por si no la has visto, te recomiendo *los vengadores*, es super entretenida. Ademas que en esa pantalla se debe ver genial.




Los Vengadores

http://i78.photobucket.com/albums/j83/tacatomon/Meme/tumblr_lltzgnHi5F1qzib3wo1_400.jpg




 x2


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 9, 2012)

Ratmayor dijo:


> Me toca alardear un rato  hoy mi señora y yo compramos uno de estos:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 



Definitivamente entre estrenarlo con tu hermano con XXX en High Definition o con tu esposa con una película romántica llorosa ?  . . .


----------



## pablo08itu (Jun 9, 2012)

Hola muchachos acabo de comprar este multimetro y me gustaría ademas de presumir jajajaj si alguno lo tiene o lo a usado saber que les parece? 

aclaro no realizo trabajos de ingeniería pero me canse de andar con los testers baratos y tener que renegar. ojo se que hay mucho mas caros como los fluke, pero bue hasta aca llego mi amor por lo menos hasta ahora jajaj.

espero sus comentarios y muchísimas gracias.-

aclaro perdón por si no se ve en las fotos es un uni-t 81B gracias


----------



## maezca (Jun 9, 2012)

linda tele rat, es led no ? 42 pulgadas?
___

fuaa pablo hermoso mulitmitro, algun dia prestamelo, vivimos muy cerca, a unaas cuadrasde ituzaingo jaj
ps: donde lo compraste?


----------



## Tacatomon (Jun 9, 2012)

Wow! Se ve lindo!!! En serio! No he usado Uni-T Acá tengo un Multimetro Fluke 77 que me ha acompañado en toda la electrónica.

Muchos compañeros acá usan Uni-T y no se han quejado. Pinta interesante esa adquisición. Enhorabuena.

Me pondré a investigar a ese pequeñin 

Saludos!!!


----------



## Hammer Facer (Jun 10, 2012)

Ratmayor dijo:


> Me toca alardear un rato  hoy mi señora y yo compramos uno de estos:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Felicidades Rataro! 


Yo hace algún tiempo me compré el 42LE4600 









Ahora voy a alardear un poco.... 



Sony HX10V







Xbox 360 Star Wars








Cosas que todavía tengo que terminar de pagar.... 


Ojalá se les olvide terminar de cobrarme


----------



## el-rey-julien (Jun 10, 2012)

Hammer Facer dijo:


> Felicidades Rataro!
> Cosas que todavía tengo que terminar de pagar....
> 
> 
> *Ojalá se les olvide terminar de cobrarme*


jajaj la rata fue mas astuto y compra cosas en cómodas y olvidadizas cuotas


----------



## Ratmayor (Jun 10, 2012)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Definitivamente entre estrenarlo con tu hermano con XXX en High Definition o con tu esposa con una película romántica llorosa ?  . . .








Eh... Donde bajo el confecionario en HD? 



maezca dijo:


> linda tele rat, es led no ? 42 pulgadas?


Es LCD 42", aunque ignoro si el backlight es LED o de los "normalitos"



el-rey-julien dijo:


> jajaj la rata fue mas astuto y compra cosas en cómodas y olvidadizas cuotas


La tele si la pagué a brinco de perro rabioso


----------



## Ratmayor (Jun 16, 2012)

Realmente odio la conexion 3.5G pero no me queda de otra, mi vecino le puso clave a su wifi asi que me vi en la obligación de comprar uno de estos:


----------



## tatajara (Jun 20, 2012)

jajaja entonses no me quedad duda de que sos rata jajajajaa


----------



## djwash (Jun 26, 2012)

Buenas, estuve preguntando unos precios en un local de computación, y justo vi un gabinete que me llamo la atención, se veía bastante lindo, pregunte el precio y me pareció bien, y en este momento ya esta montado.

Se trata del Performance KM 9288






He leido muy malas opiniones sobre este gabinete, lo compre porque aquí hay muy poca variedad y los que hay con las mismas características valen $800AR o mas, este me salio unos $300, la terminación es similar a la de los Sentey, aceptable, aunque la chapa se nota que es un poquito mas fina, estoy muy conforme, es bastante solido, tiene muy buena ventilacion, el frente es microperforado, trae 2 cooler de 12cm, con posibilidad de ponerle dos al costado de 12cm y uno mas arriba de 14cm, tiene soporte para watercooling al procesador, los discos y unidades de dvd se sacan sin herramientas, tiene la fuente abajo, todo coincide perfecto y la temperatura bajó unos grados, pronto cambiare todos los leds rojos por blancos.





Saludos.


----------



## Helminto G. (Jun 26, 2012)

bonita distrubucion, el diseño no es de mis favoritos (obvio a ti si te gusta) alomejor me convence mas con el cambio de leds, ya esperamos fotos!!!


----------



## Tacatomon (Jun 26, 2012)

Se ve lindo el frente!!!

Y pues, no se... El rojo casi no me gusta. Azul pasa y blanco uffffffffffff.

Me acabo de enamorar de esta chulada! http://bit.ly/Oj5u4G

Excelente adquisición DjWash!






Ps: Por ahí tengo unos ATX viejos que les voy a dar un buen uso...





PS2: Necesitas una PSU Modular urgente!!!  (U ocultar los cables, lo que sea más fácil) XD

PS3: El Tt V3 que tengo en casa, solo tiene 3 sujetadores tool-free para los accesorios (1x5.25, 1x3.5 & 1xFloppy)


----------



## Helminto G. (Jun 26, 2012)

buena eleccion tacato, esta chulo... 

(yo nesecito un gabinete pa reformar...)


----------



## djwash (Jun 26, 2012)

Gracias.

En realidad no es que me enamore del gabinete, cumple su funcion perfectamente, tiene lindo diseño, pero creo que le gusta mas a mi bolsillo que a mi, buen equilibrio precio/calidad/prestaciones, todavia tengo que ahorrar para la fuente y la gráfica, que estan algo caras, tengo en mente una fuente Sentey de 550W modular y una MSI R7770 pero no se las opciones que tenga disponibles el dia que junte la plata.

Se ve muy bueno ese gabinete blanco, muy lindo, me gusta, aquí ni se ven esos.

Me gustaría tener un monitor blanco, se ven buenos, aunque aquí tampoco se ven...


----------



## SERGIOD (Jun 26, 2012)

Tacatomon dijo:


> Se ve lindo el frente!!!
> 
> Y pues, no se... El rojo casi no me gusta. Azul pasa y blanco uffffffffffff.
> 
> ...



Seguro *Tacatomon* ahí cocina sus choripanes


----------



## djwash (Jul 2, 2012)

Buenas, me decidí a potenciar un poco mi PC y ya intentar terminarla sin gastar mucha plata en ella, ya que no es algo necesario.

Adquiri una MSI R7750, me salio unos $1100AR, aqui todo es algo caro comparado con Bs As, y mas comparado con precios de afuera, lo bueno de esta placa es que no necesita alimentacion externa, ya que con una fuente se me iba el presupuesto a las nubes, y su rendimiento es suficiente para el uso que le doy.











La probé un poco y me dejo sorprendido lo bien que anda para lo que es, oficialmente mi PC esta terminada, por unos años espero no meterle un peso mas.

PD: He notado que hace algo de ruido la VGA, es un ruido electrico, no es de los ventiladores, cuando esta bajo carga hace ruido, como un zumbido de alta frecuencia, he buscado información y resulta que es algo normal al parecer, hay veces que hacen ruido, la fuente no es muy buena pero no se le cae el voltaje bajo carga, no baja de 12V.

Si alguien sabe algo de esto que comente, probablemente compre una fuente como para asegurar la vida del equipo, me ha gustado una Coolermaster Extreme Power Plus 700W monorail 52A en 12V, es de lo mejorcito que venden aca, la otra opcion es una Sentey ERP500-SS que tiene dos lineas de 12V de 18A cada una, mi configuracion deberia andar con una fuente genérica segun creo.

ASUS M4A88TD-V EVO USB 3
Athlon II 250
4GB de Ram DDR3
HDD WD 500GB
DVD LG
SoundBlaster Audigy SE
Fuente: probe con una generica de 600W y con una vitsuba de 550W que seria como una generica reforzada y el ruido esta, funciona perfecto pero el ruido está.


Saludos.


----------



## Tacatomon (Jul 3, 2012)

Que linda Gráfica!!! Enhorabuena DjWash!!! Buen detalle los accesorios cubre-polvo y en el diseño de la Vcard.

En cuanto a fuentes de poder. Aléjate de las CM Extreme Power. Busca por lo menos Antec (Green) o una serie más grande de CM. Para lo que cuesta esa serie, no lo vale.


----------



## Helminto G. (Jul 4, 2012)

despues de tiempo voy yo!!!






pero el mio es totalmente en español


----------



## tatajara (Jul 17, 2012)

felicitaciones dj wash yo tambien ando buscando una para mi pc le he agregado mas ram, ahora tiene 6 pero me falta la placa de video 
y ha vos coyotin jaaja es para coleccionar o la usas ?
saludos


----------



## djwash (Jul 17, 2012)

Gracias!

Te comento por si quieres saber que tal anda, he probado varios Need for Speed, el Modern Warfare 3 hasta el momento resolución a full HD 1080 y detalles gráficos al máximo y va perfectamente, ni idea a cuantos fps pero corren perfectamente fluido en todo momento.

Veremos como anda con el Battlefield 3...


----------



## Ratmayor (Jul 17, 2012)

djwash dijo:


> Te comento por si quieres saber que tal anda, he probado varios Need for Speed, el Modern Warfare 3 hasta el momento resolución a full HD 1080 y detalles gráficos al máximo y va perfectamente, ni idea a cuantos fps pero corren perfectamente fluido en todo momento.
> 
> Veremos como anda con el Battlefield 3...


Ok, ya es oficial, te odio jajajajajajaja, buena compra...


----------



## Tacatomon (Jul 17, 2012)

djwash dijo:


> Gracias!
> 
> Te comento por si quieres saber que tal anda, he probado varios Need for Speed, el Modern Warfare 3 hasta el momento resolución a full HD 1080 y detalles gráficos al máximo y va perfectamente, ni idea a cuantos fps pero corren perfectamente fluido en todo momento.
> 
> Veremos como anda con el Battlefield 3...



Para saber los datos de tu gráfica, usa MSI Afterburner. Puedes configurar para que en On-Screen te arroje datos como temps, velocidad en Memoria/núcleo y uso de VRAM.

Saludos!


----------



## chaires (Jul 18, 2012)

Hola, les cuento que adquiri para realizar mis mediciones un equipo Fluke 289
en 6000$MX esto estipulado en la reforma personal y normativa .. ''Adquisición de tecnologias'' para la realizacion de proyectos personales.....Igual y pienso invertir en la compra de información (libros)
de electronica. 

''me gustaria un libro en especial peroooooo es muy caro...
igual les agrego un link para que lo chequen..
http://www.quailridgebooks.com/book/9780471920045

Me acabe todo el dinero y no me quedo para tomarle fotos asi que les subo una de la web pero........
despues subire algunas con unas nuevas adquisiciones que estare teniendo proximamente y un proyecto que estoy realizando

un saludo tocatomon y a todos los amigos electronicos!


----------



## Tacatomon (Jul 18, 2012)

Debo decir que ese aparato medidor está de lujo!!!

Excelente adquisición compañero! Así con ese tipo de instrumentos uno trabaja hasta más a gusto!

Un abrazo!

Saludos al foro.


----------



## Ratmayor (Ago 8, 2012)

Compré un lindo transformador toroidal por unos 40 obamas 
38-0-38 / 6A
14-0-14 / 1A
22-0-4 / 1A

​


----------



## Helminto G. (Ago 24, 2012)

uno se encuentra cada cosa vagando por esta ciudad, aun no se si funciona como debe, pero almenos es bonito pisapapeles...


----------



## Ratmayor (Ago 24, 2012)

Compa, esa válvula es enorme, te supera en estatura


----------



## Helminto G. (Ago 24, 2012)

asi me gustan las valvulas ...


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ago 25, 2012)

yo tengo una parecida,me dijeron que era de un transmisor de fm


----------



## Helminto G. (Ago 25, 2012)

aca los datos:  http://www.rfeworld.com/Datasheets/TB412500.pdf

por desgracia no tengo con que probarlo....


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ago 25, 2012)

sii es de rf ¡¡¡ te podes armar un ampli de rf


----------



## Helminto G. (Ago 25, 2012)

si funciona aun la cosa esa, lo consegui en un pinchurriento pusto de tianguis chacharero, en el suelo entre otras baratias, habia dos mas pero tenian partes sueltas en el interior...


----------



## tatajara (Ago 25, 2012)

felizidades a todos ¡¡ yo por mi parte me faltan algunos numeritos para comprarme un tornito manual para mis trabajos asi que cuando lo tenga en mis manos subo fotos
saludos


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 25, 2012)

Esas lámparas no eran de las máquinas de soldar plásticos ?


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ago 25, 2012)

no las encuentro(pa, sacarle unas fotos),las tenia de adornos,las miás eran de un trasmisor de fm


----------



## Helminto G. (Ago 31, 2012)

señores y señoras, lemures y demas bestias asociadas al gremio....

esta tarde me dispuse a probar mi valvulota de transmicion junto al entrañable colega @antiworldxhaciendo gala de sus habilidades en el area de "hacer cosas estupidamente peligrosas" usando transformador de microondas (de mi chamba porcierto) y otros artilugios a mano, aqui pues el resultado:
http://www.youtube.com/watch_popup?v=-Acv94ntbXs&vq=medium#t=45
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-Acv94ntbXs&feature=youtu.be


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ago 31, 2012)

jaja a punto de construir un delorean


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 31, 2012)

helminto g. dijo:


> señores y señoras, lemures y demas bestias asociadas al gremio....
> 
> Esta tarde me dispuse a probar mi valvulota de transmicion junto al entrañable colega @antiworldxhaciendo gala de sus habilidades en el area de "hacer cosas estupidamente peligrosas" usando transformador de microondas (de mi chamba porcierto) y otros artilugios a mano, aqui pues el resultado:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-acv94ntbxs&feature=youtu.be


 

                                                           .


----------



## tatajara (Ago 31, 2012)

felizitaciones coyotito jaja 
saludos


----------



## Ratmayor (Ago 31, 2012)

Helminto G. dijo:


> señores y señoras, lemures y demas bestias asociadas al gremio....
> 
> esta tarde me dispuse a probar mi valvulota de transmicion junto al entrañable colega @antiworldxhaciendo gala de sus habilidades en el area de "hacer cosas estupidamente peligrosas" usando transformador de microondas (de mi chamba porcierto) y otros artilugios a mano, aqui pues el resultado:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-Acv94ntbXs&feature=youtu.be


Excelente compa, ya no más falta algun proyecto de Radio Coyote jajajaja


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 31, 2012)

AM o                                          FM ?


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ago 31, 2012)

es de fm la válvula,asi tranqui puede construirse una  fm coyote 95,5 MHZ


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 31, 2012)

Wowww . . . la voy a escuchar desde aqui !


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ago 31, 2012)

y unos wat llega esa válvula,no se cuantos pero deben ser muchos


----------



## tatajara (Ago 31, 2012)

wuaw una coyoradio jaja


----------



## Helminto G. (Ago 31, 2012)

el-rey-julien dijo:


> y unos wat llega esa válvula,no se cuantos pero deben ser muchos


OPERATING CONDITIONS
Wavelength X = 3 m
Anode voltage Va = 3000 V
Grid voltage Vg = -375 V
Anode current la = 450 mA
Grid current Ig 85 mA
Peak grid AC voltage Vgp = 580 V
Grid input power Wig 42 W
Anode input power Wia = 1350 W
Anode dissipation Wa = 300 W
Output power Wo = 1050 W
Efficiency =- 78 %
Modulation factor m = 100 %
Modulation power Wmod = 675 W
"



DOSMETROS dijo:


> AM o                                          FM ?



freq. 100MHz


----------



## Ratmayor (Ago 31, 2012)

Helminto G. dijo:


> freq. 100MHz


Pudieras trabajar en FM, claro, no puedes pasarte de los 100Mhz  trabajala de 87.9Mhz ~ 99.1Mhz para que dejes un margen de trabajo optimo...


----------



## Helminto G. (Ago 31, 2012)

y quien dijo que haria un transmisor?
no tengo presupuesto para alimentar esa bestiecita, tendra que esperar, y por mucho tiempo


----------



## Tomasito (Sep 1, 2012)

Helminto G. dijo:


> señores y señoras, lemures y demas bestias asociadas al gremio....
> 
> esta tarde me dispuse a probar mi valvulota de transmicion junto al entrañable colega @antiworldxhaciendo gala de sus habilidades en el area de "hacer cosas estupidamente peligrosas" usando transformador de microondas (de mi chamba porcierto) y otros artilugios a mano, aqui pues el resultado:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch_popup?v=-Acv94ntbXs&vq=medium#t=45
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-Acv94ntbXs&feature=youtu.be



_*The video you have requested is not available. If you have recently uploaded this video, you may need to wait a few minutes for the video to process*_


----------



## el-rey-julien (Sep 1, 2012)

yo si lo veo tomas ¡¡¡


----------



## Tomasito (Sep 1, 2012)

Gracias ahora si lo veo!!

PEDAZO de válvula!! Yo cuando la ví en la foto pensé que era mucho más chica!!!!!

Te felicito!!


----------



## el-rey-julien (Sep 1, 2012)

yo sigo buscándola, yo tengo dos ,una se me rompio en vidrio,la otra esta intacta ,la unica difencia de la del coyote es que la mia tiene distinto la parte de arriba tiene como anillos,
cuando me la regaron me dijeron que eran de una estacion de fm


----------



## Helminto G. (Sep 1, 2012)

por lo que he visto esos anillitos son un conector que se coloca con un opresor, en mi valvula se le ven las marcas del opresor, ojala la encuentre don lemur, pa ver que tanto se parecen...


----------



## el-rey-julien (Sep 1, 2012)

si estoy ansioso de sacarle una foto,por lo que me acuerdo las miás estaban agotadas y no tenían ningún numero o inscripción,yo las guarde como adorno y no las encuentro


----------



## Helminto G. (Sep 1, 2012)

y ya preguntaste a doña lemur si no acabo en la basura?


----------



## el-rey-julien (Sep 1, 2012)

esta en mi taller,pero mi taller es una ratonera ¡¡ encontrar algo ay es como encontrar una aguja en un pajar,
el ultimo recuerdo que tengo de ellas es que estaban en una caja de cartón junto muchos controles remotos,
al menos hay estoy seguro que estaba la válvula que no tenia el vidrio roto



lo que si estoy seguro es que la parte del pikito es distinta,el tamaño es similar,pero la mia tiene como anillos en lugar del piquito


----------



## Ratmayor (Sep 1, 2012)

Helminto G. dijo:


> y quien dijo que haria un transmisor?
> no tengo presupuesto para alimentar esa bestiecita, tendra que esperar, y por mucho tiempo


Pero el trafo de microondas tiene potencia demás para alimentarla, deje la weva 


el-rey-julien dijo:


> esta en mi taller,pero mi taller es una ratonera ¡¡ encontrar algo ay es como encontrar una aguja en un pajar


Pues yo se donde tengo absolutamente todo en mi taller... ¬¬'


----------



## el-rey-julien (Sep 1, 2012)

Ratmayor dijo:


> Pero el trafo de microondas tiene potencia demás para alimentarla, deje la weva
> *Pues yo se donde tengo absolutamente todo en mi taller*... ¬¬'


pero vos sos rata ,yo soy lemur


----------



## Tacatomon (Sep 1, 2012)

el-rey-julien dijo:


> pero vos sos rata ,yo soy lemur




Jajajajajjaa! Esa estuvo buena. Lo único que le falta la rata es una PC decente. Hasta su Majestad tiene más Ram.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 1, 2012)

el-rey-julien dijo:


> esta en mi taller,pero mi taller es una ratonera ¡¡ encontrar algo ay es como encontrar una aguja en un pajar,


 
Una suegra decía : no hay lugar ni para apoyar un dedo de punta


----------



## Ratmayor (Sep 1, 2012)

Tacatomon dijo:


> Jajajajajjaa! Esa estuvo buena. Lo único que le falta la rata es una PC decente. Hasta su Majestad tiene más Ram.


Jaaaaaa naaah, no abuses, con 4Gb basta y sobra, y estoy contento con mi Core 2 Quad Q6600, me falta es una buena tarjeta de video, pero cuando recargue mis arcas jajajajaja


----------



## el-rey-julien (Sep 11, 2012)

finalmente encontre una foto de mi valvula,esta es igual a la mia ,hay se puede ver la parte de arriva,los aros esos que mencionaba ,la foto es un usuario llamado @homebrew


----------



## R-Mario (Sep 14, 2012)

Bueno, hace 2 semanas pense en iniciar algunos proyectitos asi que empeze a buscar precios "la economia mexicana no esta como para gastar de mas " 

Asi que me puse a buscar precios, los resultados son:

Producto              ---------   MercadoLibre Mexico        -----          Ebay con los chinos
Modulo RF 433Mhz                  $150 pesos + envio                         $40 pesos con envio
100 leds blancos                    $110 pesos + envio                          $25 pesos con envio
10 display 14 segmentos          $250 pesos + envio                         $70 pesos con envio
 Modulo sensor HC-SR04           $150 pesos + envio                    $30 pesos con envio
GLCD 64*128                         $250 pesos+ envio                           $120 pesos con envio
Teclado 4X4                          $45 pesos + envio                           $20 pesos con envio

Aca les dejo una foto de lo que compre y de lo perfectamente bien embalados que llegaron, todo completo y funcional, lo malo es que tardan 2 semanas en llegar, pero comparado con lo que te ahorras es una ganga

En fin se que aqui no puedo decir el nombre del vendedor igual se los paso por privado, la verdad les animo a que compren por ebay a los chinos para que se ahorren unos billetes, nomas fijense bien en la reputacion del vendedor, que sea de 99.5 para arriba, total al fin y al cabo si lo compras en mexico, tambien biene de china, solo que nos obligan a pagar aranceles e impuestos, que por cierto se supone que en algo como los componentes electronicos no deberian tener.

Por cierto el modulo sr-04 trae componentes originales de ST, que curioso y eso que es chino, por cierto alguien sabe que microcontrolador llevan, o que es ese chip que no trae matricula???

Ahora a jugar , voy a ver si me puedo contruirme un WALL-E


----------



## maezca (Sep 14, 2012)

Ajna dijo:


> Bueno, hace 2 semanas pense en iniciar algunos proyectitos asi que empeze a buscar precios "la economia mexicana no esta como para gastar de mas "
> 
> Asi que me puse a buscar precios, los resultados son:
> 
> ...



esos precios son caros? cuanto equivale en dolares?


----------



## foso (Sep 14, 2012)

gabriel77sur dijo:


> Hola a todos he estado mirando las cosas que van adquiriendo desde componentes hasta la primera hora de vuelo del compañero Tomasito por cierto es algo que tengo pendiente todavía, bueno quiero dejarles fotos de dos instrumentos con los que siempre he soñado uno de ellos es un watimetro Bird43 y el otro un gernador de RF marconi 2019, este ultimo tiene un pequeño problema pero aun asi creo que es una gran adquisicion, saludos a todos.
> 
> http://img403.imageshack.us/img403/4894/analizadordeespectro148.jpg
> 
> http://img32.imageshack.us/img32/4812/analizadordeespectro149.jpg



Hola gabriel, te pregunto: ese acoplador direccional lo compraste vos ???? si es asi, donde lo conseguiste ???


----------



## R-Mario (Sep 15, 2012)

maezca dijo:


> esos precios son caros? cuanto equivale en dolares?



Todo son precios en pesos mexicanos, cada dolar equivale a 13 pesos mexicanos

Por ejemplo el HC-SR04 aca en mexico cuesta 150 mas o menos 11.5 dolares mas envio que son otros 3 dolares y los chinos te los venden en 2.3 dolares con envio incluido


Asi pues te ahorras un buen, y yo que pensaba que comprar en republica del salvador era barato


----------



## Tomasito (Sep 17, 2012)

Los lcd de 14 segmentos te costaron 19 dolares mas envío? Yo compre 10 en ebay el otro día de 16 segmentos 2 lineas a 2.34 dolares cada uno envío incluido en ebay!
Lo cierto es que cualquiera que no sea de 16x2 es bastante más caro. Yo quería un par de 8x1 caracteres pero costaban el doble, así que termine comprando todos de 16x2...


----------



## Ratmayor (Sep 17, 2012)

Acabo de comprar esta cosa, tal como la ven en la foto por 18 obamas... 


Ahora debo esperar a que llegue a ver si la pegué del techo o compré un adorno interesante...


----------



## Tacatomon (Sep 17, 2012)

Socket 775???

WTF!!!!!!!!!!


Donde conseguirás esos proces!!!












...


----------



## Ratmayor (Sep 17, 2012)

Tacatomon dijo:


> Socket 775???
> 
> WTF!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> ...


Socket LGA771, son Xeon Quad Core  la mobo me la vendieron con los 2 proces...


----------



## Tacatomon (Sep 17, 2012)

Seeee, A ver si con 2 Xeones 775 logras hacerle algo a mi i7-860


----------



## Ratmayor (Sep 17, 2012)

Tacatomon dijo:


> Seeee, A ver si con 2 Xeones 775 logras hacerle algo a mi i7-860
> _<Memes y ancho de banda consumido de tacatomon>_


Que son 771!  no se si le haga algo a tu feo i7-860, pero si se que le puede hacer al Core 2 Duo que tienen por servidor en la tienda, que mi jefe jura que es lo máximo


----------



## tatajara (Sep 17, 2012)

felizitaciones rat ¡¡¡
saludos


----------



## Nuyel (Sep 18, 2012)

Ajna cierto que comprar aquí sale caro, lo ultimo que compré de china fue por DealExtreme fue este multimetro por menos de $12USD




aquí uno parecido te lo vienen dando mínimo como en $40USD.
Ahora acabo de ordenar una LaunchPad Stellaris de Texas Instruments, no se ni que puedo hacer con ella pero me gustó el precio en preventa y la pedí sin dudar, ya veremos cuando llegue el próximo mes.


----------



## Helminto G. (Sep 18, 2012)

es mi imaginacion o ese multimetro tiene el logo de los transformers?


----------



## tatajara (Sep 18, 2012)

muy lindo nuyel ¡¡¡ 
me parese que si tenes razon helminto 
saludos


----------



## Nuyel (Sep 18, 2012)

Pues sí es tu imaginación junto con la resolución, aquí una toma de cerca a ese logo


----------



## R-Mario (Sep 19, 2012)

Nuyel dijo:


> Ajna cierto que comprar aquí sale caro, lo ultimo que compré de china fue por DealExtreme fue este multimetro por menos de $12USD
> https://sphotos-a.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ash3/523964_4427652138262_1938576844_n.jpg
> aquí uno parecido te lo vienen dando mínimo como en $40USD.
> Ahora acabo de ordenar una LaunchPad Stellaris de Texas Instruments, no se ni que puedo hacer con ella pero me gustó el precio en preventa y la pedí sin dudar, ya veremos cuando llegue el próximo mes.





Perfecto, aun me da cosa pedir algo de mas de 30 dolares, pero ya me voy  a animar, he visto precios muy buenos el multimetros y osciloscopios para PC y ya he comprabado  varias veces que mi cartero no tiene la vieja maña de tomar prestado  indefinidamente las cosas.

Aver si para fin de año les presumo el osciloscopio para pc que le traigo ganas


----------



## Ratmayor (Sep 19, 2012)

Ya compré la RAM para mi maquinita...:



Se trata de memorias ECC contienen datos perfectos a cuesta de una latencia considerable  aunque para el uso que les daré necesito la menor cantidad de fallos posibles...​


----------



## Helminto G. (Sep 19, 2012)

no creo que para editar fotos con fireworks se neseciten los menores fallos posibles....


----------



## tatajara (Sep 19, 2012)

muy lindas rat son de 1GB o me falla la bista ? 
saludos


----------



## Ratmayor (Sep 19, 2012)

Helminto G. dijo:


> no creo que para editar fotos con fireworks se neseciten los menores fallos posibles....


En especial lo necesito para hacer simulaciones...



tatajara dijo:


> muy lindas rat son de 1GB o me falla la bista ?
> saludos


síp, son de 1gb cada una, no gané la subasta de kit de las de 2gb cada una


----------



## Tacatomon (Sep 27, 2012)

Oportunidades que no se dejan ir ^^











NV-690


----------



## tatajara (Sep 27, 2012)

exelente tacato, muy lindo gabinete ¡¡¡
saludos


----------



## Helminto G. (Sep 27, 2012)

chulo!!!      .


----------



## Tacatomon (Sep 27, 2012)

Vendrán muchas modificaciones, es casi como un lienzo en blanco ^^

Saludos!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 27, 2012)

Leds RGB en los ventiladores


----------



## fernandob (Sep 27, 2012)

Ratmayor dijo:


> a cuesta de una latencia considerable  ...[/LEFT]



que es eso de l a latencia ???
que es que se ????

(el enlace estaba en ingles , al parecer en internet aun no caen que el castellano es el idioma universal )


----------



## Tacatomon (Sep 27, 2012)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Leds RGB en los ventiladores



Nop. Yo soy mas discreto y sencillo... Luces de navidad!!!     


Naaa, Su pintada interior y exterior en Negro será suficiente ^^


----------



## Ratmayor (Sep 28, 2012)

Tacatomon dijo:


> Oportunidades que no se dejan ir ^^
> 
> http://i78.photobucket.com/albums/j83/tacatomon/Chunches%20Electronicas/DSC03731.jpg
> 
> ...









fernandob dijo:


> que es eso de l a latencia ???
> que es que se ????
> 
> (el enlace estaba en ingles , al parecer en internet aun no caen que el castellano es el idioma universal )


Las memorias ECC son capaces de detectar errores, corregirlos y guardarlos de manera que el uC que maneja las memorias sepa como resolverlos más rápido en caso de que vuelvan a ocurrir. Esto causa una latencia enorme (70nS), debido al proceso de corrección en tiempo real. La latencia es el tiempo de respuesta en la comunicación de un dispositivo a otro, por ende, entre más latencia, es mas lento  lo bueno es que se puede desactivar por medio del BIOS si no vas a usar aplicaciones de super calculo no habrá problemas (Sin embargo se portan geniales cuando haces simulaciones electrónicas), pero como en el equipo que estoy armando, el fabricante de la tarjeta madre exige que se usen ese tipo RAM, no puedo poner otras y como ya traen esa función, porque no usarlas?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 28, 2012)

fernandob dijo:


> que es eso de l a latencia ???
> que es que se ????


 
Late = *tarde* de tardar , no tarde de mañana , tarde y noche 

Latencia (espanglish) = tardanza , retrazo


----------



## Tacatomon (Sep 30, 2012)

Some Stuff que llegó






Y, como el trabajo a veces causa una que otro raspón o cortada... Mas vale ir preparados.


----------



## tatajara (Sep 30, 2012)

jajajaja lindas curistas tacato jajajajaja
saludos


----------



## Tacatomon (Sep 30, 2012)




----------



## solaris8 (Sep 30, 2012)

que buenaaaa!!!!!


----------



## Ratmayor (Sep 30, 2012)

Tacatomon dijo:


> Y, como el trabajo a veces causa una que otro raspón o cortada... Mas vale ir preparados.
> 
> http://i78.photobucket.com/albums/j83/tacatomon/DSC03738.jpg


----------



## Tacatomon (Sep 30, 2012)




----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 30, 2012)

Quiero ir a trabajar con una curita de esas puesta en la nariz . . .


----------



## Tacatomon (Sep 30, 2012)




----------



## Ratmayor (Oct 10, 2012)

*_* Llegó la motherboard y la memoria  y la tarjeta de video me la regalaron ayer 


Foto de la tarjeta madre completa vista desde arriba 


Aqui se ven los 2 procesadores, son unos Intel Xeon Quad Core 5135


Una toma más cercana del procesador 


Detalle de la memoria RAM, pude notar en la tarjeta madre que tiene un conector para un FAN solo para ellas


Aquí se detalla la tarjeta de video, es sencilla, es una nVidia Quadro FX380 256Mb, si, es un asco, pero no tenía tarjeta de video y esa sirve al menos para ver si la mobo fifa 

​


----------



## uveprom (Oct 10, 2012)

En que museo compraste eso ? ebay seguramente.  Cuanta RAM pusiste ?
Y eso corre solitario ?


----------



## Ratmayor (Oct 10, 2012)

uveprom dijo:


> En que museo compraste eso ? ebay seguramente.  Cuanta RAM pusiste ?


En el mismo museo donde compraste tu server jajajaja


uveprom dijo:


> Y eso corre solitario ?


Aun no se, quiero probar primero con buscaminas


----------



## Tacatomon (Oct 10, 2012)

Project Codename: Green Lake






Cambio de cables a una Delta DPS-700MB

















Y preparando todo para la nueva casa. 
Green Lake está cerca.


----------



## tatajara (Oct 10, 2012)

felizitaciones a los dos ¡¡¡¡
muy buenas adquisiciones 
saludos


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 10, 2012)

:babear:  :babear:


----------



## Tacatomon (Oct 10, 2012)

Se me olvidaba XD


----------



## tatajara (Oct 10, 2012)

:babear::babear::babear::babear:


----------



## Ratmayor (Oct 10, 2012)

Tacatomon dijo:


> Project Codename: Green Lake
> 
> http://i78.photobucket.com/albums/j83/tacatomon/Chunches Electronicas/DSC03764.jpg
> 
> ...


Que esto no es pornografía geek?


----------



## mogolloelectro (Oct 11, 2012)

buenas tardes a todos los integrantes del foro este sera mi primer comentario en este post y lo que voy a mostrar es mi ultima adquisicion 
es un multimetro uni-t ut151e que adquiri hace unos dias la verdad desde que lo compre no lo he usado pero dentro de poco lo estare usando el valor aproximado es de 26 dolares (y eso que queria comprar uno por newark) 
ah eso me hizo acordar que estoy esperando el envio de otros componentes que compre en newark (el multimetro lo compre aca en la ciudad) que son 2 irs2092 2 bobinas de 22 microhenrios y 4 de 33 microhenrios para los proyectos que tengo previstos las bobinas son de 13 amperios apoximadamente


----------



## el-rey-julien (Oct 11, 2012)

buenísimo yo tengo uno idéntico ¡¡¡


----------



## Helminto G. (Oct 14, 2012)

y que tal rifan los uni-t porque ando viendo de hacerme de no de esa marca, es de los mas decentes que he visto de bolsillo (mania mia que solo me agraden de bolsillo)


----------



## el-rey-julien (Oct 14, 2012)

no son muy buenos,tengo dos y uno falla en el punto decimal,el otro andaba perfecto,lo use como termómetro,con la sonda funciona,pero cuando la quito marca cualquier cosa ,algo asi como 100 grados de temperatura ambiente,
si me decir que fue un mal uso???pero no si solo lo usaba como termómetro y nada mas ,siempre en la misma escala solo tocaba el boton de encendido y nada mas


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 15, 2012)

Des presumo de mi compra 

Lo vi en vidriera , pregunté y a 180 AR$ (36 dólares) y me llevé dos 

Ultra chinos , por ahí se los pongo a . . . 








 


Ahora los estoy "ablandando" antes de medirles los parámetros , que han de ser horrorosamente horrorosos 

No se si sirva "correrlos" un poco antes  , pero tampoco les va a hacer mal .

Son idénticos a _Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-431516290-parlantes-audiosonic-15-pulgadas-woofers-300w-gtia-dancis-_JM_ , aunque los Blue Force que compré tienen cono opaco y los Audio Sonic _Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-436573599-parlante-audiosonic-15-pulgadas-200-w-rms-oferta-_JM_ 

Buscando a ver si alguien ya los había medido me encontré ésto :

_Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-431274093-par-de-parlantes-para-dj-15-pulgadas-impresionante-sonido-_JM_



Saludos !


.


----------



## Ratmayor (Oct 15, 2012)

Helminto G. dijo:


> y que tal rifan los uni-t porque ando viendo de hacerme de no de esa marca, es de los mas decentes que he visto de bolsillo (mania mia que solo me agraden de bolsillo)


Conmigo se han portado bien, han soportado el accidente de medir tension 110VAC en la escala de continuidad  y andan como si nada 


el-rey-julien dijo:


> no son muy buenos,tengo dos y uno falla en el punto decimal,el otro andaba perfecto,lo use como termómetro,con la sonda funciona,pero cuando la quito marca cualquier cosa ,algo asi como 100 grados de temperatura ambiente,
> si me decir que fue un mal uso???pero no si solo lo usaba como termómetro y nada mas ,siempre en la misma escala solo tocaba el boton de encendido y nada mas



Es que ni sus equipos lo soportan   


DOSMETROS dijo:


> Des presumo de mi compra
> 
> Lo vi en vidriera , pregunté y a 180 AR$ (36 dólares) y me llevé dos
> 
> Ultra chinos , por ahí se los pongo a . . .


No se ven tan mal... He tenido woofers más "chinos" que esos y se han comportado bien


----------



## tatajara (Oct 15, 2012)

no se ven tan malos dosme perooo los parametros no creo que tengan la pinta de buenos jaja
muy buena adquisicion ¡¡


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 15, 2012)

Según como den los parametros . . . o me hago un Karlson


----------



## maezca (Oct 15, 2012)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Lo vi en vidriera , pregunté y a 180 AR$ (36 dólares) y me llevé dos



no parecen taan malos para una aplicacion sencilla y debajo presupuesto jaja... donde los compraste?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 15, 2012)

En realidad no tenía nada proyectado , fue medio femenino , vi el vestidito , me gustó y lo compré , a mi marido le voy a decir que me lo regalaron mis amigas 

Hablando en serio Paraná 154 NogaNet

Los estoy ablandando con un minicomponentes , sin bafles , dentro de las propias cajas abiertas y se reaguantan el máximo del pobre bicho


----------



## el-rey-julien (Oct 15, 2012)

Ratmayor dijo:


> Conmigo se han portado bien, han soportado el accidente de medir tension 110VAC en la escala de continuidad  y andan como si nada
> 
> 
> Es que ni sus equipos lo soportan
> :



los mios los trate bien y fallaron,el de los puntos decimales mide bien,pero tiene el punto corrido,
y el otro no funciona bien el termometro nada mas,el resto de las funciones esta perfecto


----------



## Helminto G. (Oct 15, 2012)

en resumen debo tratarlo mal... anotado


----------



## el-rey-julien (Oct 15, 2012)

o me vendieron instrumentos de segunda selección?


----------



## Ratmayor (Oct 15, 2012)

el-rey-julien dijo:


> los mios los trate bien y fallaron,el de los puntos decimales mide bien,pero tiene el punto corrido


Eso falla cuando la batería se comienza a agotar...


----------



## el-rey-julien (Oct 15, 2012)

imposible.la baterías son nuevas


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 15, 2012)

No haran falso contacto ?


----------



## Helminto G. (Oct 15, 2012)

en una ocacion vi un baumanometro digital con un conectorcito para bateria de 9V, cuya falla consistia en que el cable de v+ media de extremo a extremo 1MΩ asi que todo puede pasar....


----------



## el-rey-julien (Oct 15, 2012)

procederé a cambiar las baterías


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 16, 2012)

Y limpiale-revisá el conector de batería


----------



## Tacatomon (Oct 16, 2012)

Ya casi ^^


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 16, 2012)

5 ambientes bien ventilado


----------



## Helminto G. (Oct 16, 2012)

yo prefiero el negro mate (no es albur)
pasando a otro tema, no es electronico pero estoy seguro que a algunos les interesara y me agradaria saber que hacer con el y conocer mas datos de este tipo de motores, y con saber que hacer la cosa es que me den ideas para realizar...


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 16, 2012)

Una mini podadora ?


----------



## el-rey-julien (Oct 16, 2012)

un soplador de nuca ,para el calor


> yo prefiero el negro mate (no es albur)


----------



## Nuyel (Oct 16, 2012)

el-rey-julien dijo:


> no son muy buenos,tengo dos y uno falla en el punto decimal,el otro andaba perfecto,lo use como termómetro,con la sonda funciona,pero cuando la quito marca cualquier cosa ,algo asi como 100 grados de temperatura ambiente,
> si me decir que fue un mal uso???pero no si solo lo usaba como termómetro y nada mas ,siempre en la misma escala solo tocaba el boton de encendido y nada mas



Yo tengo un Truper MUT-33, en la escala de temperatura sin termopar supuestamente mide la temperatura interna, pero una vez se fundió el fusible (quería medir corriente y sin darme cuenta lo conecté antes de 2 capacitores de 1mf y cuando subí al interruptor se fundió durante el pico :cabezon después de eso sin termopar marcaba arriba de 100ºC, todas las demás escalas y medidas funcionaban bien sin el fusible (a excepción de la corriente en mA) le puse uno  nuevo y todo normal otra vez.


----------



## Tacatomon (Oct 16, 2012)

Neeee, Que negro mate (Sin Albur), ni que lo fuera a sacar a pasear a luz de sol! ^^


----------



## Helminto G. (Oct 16, 2012)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Una mini podadora ?


de ese tamaño solo se me ocurre una utilidad:


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 16, 2012)

Fue un lapsus , en realidad fue al revés , habían hecho un helicoptero para filmaciones , llevaba dos cámaras , una importante y la segunda para ver por donde volaba.

El tema era que un motor de modelismo de esas dimensiones vale una fortuna , así que le pusieron un motor de podadora que es chico , tiene mucha potencia y vale monedas en comparación


----------



## el-rey-julien (Oct 16, 2012)

Nuyel dijo:


> Yo tengo un Truper MUT-33, en la escala de temperatura sin termopar supuestamente mide la temperatura interna, pero una vez se fundió el fusible (quería medir corriente y sin darme cuenta lo conecté antes de 2 capacitores de 1mf y cuando subí al interruptor se fundió durante el pico :cabezon después de eso sin termopar marcaba arriba de 100ºC, todas las demás escalas y medidas funcionaban bien sin el fusible (a excepción de la corriente en mA) le puse uno  nuevo y todo normal otra vez.



muy buen dato,es justo como mide mi tester voy a revisar los fusibles



el fusible esta bien,mide 270 grados de temperatura ambiente,pero si le pondo la termocupla mide 23 grados de temperatura ambiente


----------



## tatajara (Oct 17, 2012)

Helminto G. dijo:


> yo prefiero el negro mate (no es albur)
> pasando a otro tema, no es electronico pero estoy seguro que a algunos les interesara y me agradaria saber que hacer con el y conocer mas datos de este tipo de motores, y con saber que hacer la cosa es que me den ideas para realizar...
> Ver el archivo adjunto 81827



muy bueno elminto ¡¡
que tipo de motor es ? 
yo aria una replica de algo, como algun tractor ¡¡¡
saludos


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 17, 2012)

Ver el archivo adjunto 81827


----------



## opli (Oct 20, 2012)

Hola os dejo lo último que he comprado para terminar mi instalación solar,  no sé si se puede presumir de esto aquí pero de todas formas lo dejo.








saludos


----------



## Helminto G. (Oct 20, 2012)

en paralelo?
cuales son sus datos?
enserio combiene una instalacion solar?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 20, 2012)

Helminto G. dijo:


> en paralelo?


 
Ponete los antojos


----------



## Edu-D (Oct 20, 2012)

Saludos aqui les dejo dos parlantes que arme para escuchar en casa todo le compre nuevo......

[url=https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/gallery/showimage.php?i=6016&c=244]
	
[/URL]


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 20, 2012)

¿ Y no se mete tierra en las bobinas ?


----------



## Yamaki (Oct 20, 2012)

Quetal amigos tan presumidos la estacion no esta en parelo conectada igual que una bateria de Telefonomuy buena esta estacion para una finca.

Edu-D tus parlantes estan muy buenos tiene muy buen material no creo que los haya dejado sin protector, con unos guardapolvos de 3" quedan bien elegante.


----------



## tatajara (Oct 20, 2012)

hola gente 
les dejo unas fotos de mu ultima inbercion para mi micro emprendimiento jaja 
bueno en fin las fotos, no tienen mucho que ver con la electronica pero queria compartirlo con ustedes 
saludos


----------



## el-rey-julien (Oct 20, 2012)

el taladro esta bueno ,me guta¡¡¡
Ver el archivo adjunto 82020


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 20, 2012)

Bien Tatajara


----------



## tatajara (Oct 20, 2012)

gracias a los dos ¡¡
lo unico que no me gusto del taladro que la cremallera para subir el plato donde iria la morza no esta abulonbado, sino calzado con ese aro negro que se ve y se mueve bastante pero bue es algo minimo jeje


----------



## el-rey-julien (Oct 20, 2012)

en ese aro va el artificio ese que es una tira de metal que tiene marcado centímetros,que sirve para medir a cuanta profundidad uno esta taladrando? y que a su ves funciona como un tope ,para cuando uno tiene hacer muchos augeritos todos a la misma profundidad?


----------



## tatajara (Oct 20, 2012)

mmm no es no, este solo sostiene a la cremallera 
hay algunos que tienen un tornillo con una graduacion que esta conectado a el eje de esta (el que sube y baja jaja) y con eso das la profundidad pero este solo tiene la escala en el tamborcito de la palanca


----------



## el-rey-julien (Oct 20, 2012)

esos que tienen la escala en el tamborcito,suelen tener una palanca ,funciona asi,
bajas la palanca anta la profundidad deseada,luego le das a la palanquita y listo,
eso le da un tope y de hay en mas siempre va a bajar la mecha asta donde lo regulaste


----------



## Tacatomon (Oct 20, 2012)

Lindos componentes! Me gusta también el Taladro de Banco! Excelente!

Saludos al foro! ^^


----------



## tatajara (Oct 20, 2012)

el-rey-julien dijo:


> esos que tienen la escala en el tamborcito,suelen tener una palanca ,funciona asi,
> bajas la palanca anta la profundidad deseada,luego le das a la palanquita y listo,
> eso le da un tope y de hay en mas siempre va a bajar la mecha asta donde lo regulaste



sisis son muy buenos ¡¡



Tacatomon dijo:


> Lindos componentes! Me gusta también el Taladro de Banco! Excelente!
> 
> Saludos al foro! ^^



gracias tacato ¡¡¡


----------



## Yamaki (Oct 20, 2012)

Quetal amigo, geniales tus herramientas muy buenos esos Taladros columna o pie es de 16mm 375w?
Saludos.


----------



## Tacatomon (Oct 20, 2012)

Edu-D dijo:


> Saludos aqui les dejo dos parlantes que arme para escuchar en casa todo le compre nuevo......
> 
> http://[url=https://www.forosdeelec...iles/7/2/1/7/8/dsc09781_thumb.jpg[/url][/url]https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/gallery/showimage.php?i=6016&c=244https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/gallery/files/7/2/1/7/8/dsc09781_thumb.jpg



Se ven originales las bobinas... Pero del cono no estoy seguro. Cuenta un poco sobre esos Peavey ^^


----------



## opli (Oct 21, 2012)

Helminto G. dijo:


> en paralelo?





Helminto G. dijo:


> cuales son sus datos?
> enserio combiene una instalacion solar?


 


No, no están en paralelo están en serie 2 x 12 =24V mi instalación es de 24V.

Sus características son 2V 915Ah C120 TYS6
.
En determinadas circunstancias de falta de suministro si, pero desgraciadamente todo es súper caro y para amortizar la instalación se necesita años. Yo personalmente estoy muy contento por que me ha resuelto mi problema con respecto a la calidad del suministro la instalación esta configurada como un SAI y también me ahorra un pico de la factura.

Os dejo las foto del inversor y el regulador de carga. 








mi inversor es el 5000VA

http://www.victronenergy.com.es/upload/documents/Datasheet%20-%20MultiPlus%20inverter%20charger%20%20800VA%20-%205kVA%20-%20rev%2010%20-%20ES.pdf

y el regulador de carga el flex mas 60

http://www.outbackpower.com/pdf/manuals/flexmax_spanish.pdf

saludos


----------



## tatajara (Oct 21, 2012)

Yamaki dijo:


> Quetal amigo, geniales tus herramientas muy buenos esos Taladros columna o pie es de 16mm 375w?
> Saludos.



si si no me equiboco si jeje
y gracias



opli dijo:


> No, no están en paralelo están en serie 2 x 12 =24V mi instalación es de 24V.
> 
> Sus características son 2V 915Ah C120 TYS6
> .
> ...



muy buena adquisicion opli ¡¡ felizitaciones


----------



## Dario (Oct 30, 2012)

bueno, les cuento que vengo siguiendo este thread hace rato y decia: apenas me compre algo lo posteo aqui  . un poco tarde pero bueno, la semana pasada me compre este taladro de banco... que casualidad, el amigo tatajara ya habia comprado uno pero bta...  bue, aca les dejo imagenes del mio  saludosss


----------



## Helminto G. (Oct 30, 2012)

me haces darme cuenta de lo patetico que es el mio...
buena adquisision, ese aparatito sirve mas de lo que uno se imagina...


----------



## Dario (Oct 31, 2012)

Helminto G. dijo:


> me haces darme cuenta de lo patetico que es el mio...
> buena adquisision, ese aparatito sirve mas de lo que uno se imagina...



muchas gracias helminto, no es de lo mejor pero para trabajos chicos anda muy bien... 
estoy seguro que a pesar de todo tu taladro debe haberte dado muy buenos resultados.
pd: (si vieras mi tornillo de banco o morsa como le decimos aca... es casero y ya tiene 25 años dando servicio en el taller de mi papa. esta para la basura  pero todavia sirve...)
saludosss.


----------



## Ratmayor (Nov 2, 2012)

Ya llegó la fuente y los disipadores de mi server 
​Miren nada más el tamaño en comparación con una fuente estandar 


Estos son los disipadores, son de aluminio y heatpipes de cobre...


----------



## el-rey-julien (Nov 2, 2012)

en breve abemus pagina ¡¡¡¡ entonces rat, avisa cuando este lista


----------



## Ratmayor (Nov 2, 2012)

el-rey-julien dijo:


> en breve abemus pagina ¡¡¡¡ entonces rat, avisa cuando este lista


Bueno, aun me faltan los discos duros para hacerlo arrancar


----------



## el-rey-julien (Nov 2, 2012)

con un usb basta ¡¡¡ con 32 g ,no te sobran?
yo tengo mi maquina con un usb de 16 g y sobra espacio ,sin disco duro ,ni para el arranque,
pero quiero comprar cuando me decida un disco usb de 500g ,aunque eso ya seria tirar mbit al techo ¡¡


----------



## Ratmayor (Nov 2, 2012)

Es que ya pedí 2 de 500Gb...


----------



## el-rey-julien (Nov 2, 2012)

te va a sobrar muchooooooo espacio ,con discos mas chicos la pc funciona mas rápido


----------



## solaris8 (Nov 2, 2012)

dario, que buen taladro, es muy util en el taller....pero mejor estan las zanelas....
son una belleza, me acuerdo haber vistos fotos cuando las restaurabas.....
don rat, es extrema esa fuente!!!! , donde compra por internet o en venezuela??


----------



## Tacatomon (Nov 2, 2012)

Ratmayor dijo:


> Ya llegó la fuente y los disipadores de mi server
> Ver el archivo adjunto 82731​Miren nada más el tamaño en comparación con una fuente estandar
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 82732
> Estos son los disipadores, son de aluminio y heatpipes de cobre...



Esto es personal...


----------



## Ratmayor (Nov 2, 2012)

el-rey-julien dijo:


> te va a sobrar muchooooooo espacio ,con discos mas chicos la pc funciona mas rápido


La idea es guardar muchos archivos alli 



solaris8 dijo:


> don rat, es extrema esa fuente!!!! , donde compra por internet o en venezuela??


Compro en gringolandia, en Venezuela no hubiese podido pagar ni por una de las memorias 




Tacatomon dijo:


> Esto es personal... http://i78.photobucket.com/albums/j83/tacatomon/Meme/app_full_proxy.png


----------



## Dario (Nov 2, 2012)

solaris8 dijo:


> dario, que buen taladro, es muy util en el taller....pero mejor estan las zanelas....
> son una belleza, me acuerdo haber vistos fotos cuando las restaurabas.....
> don rat, es extrema esa fuente!!!! , donde compra por internet o en venezuela??



gracias solaris, es verdad, es muy util. te cuento que a la zanella le estamos haciendo rectificar los barrales de la suspension delantera, por eso la ves desarmada jeje... y la otra que se ve, es una puma 4ta serie de 98cc modelo 1963.  es otro proyectito que estamos encarando con mi viejo. tambien tenemos una zanella modelo turismo 125cc del año 1962 que esta totalmente desarmada y tambien vamos a restaurarla...   grande rat!!! saludosss


----------



## fernandob (Nov 2, 2012)

D@rio dijo:


> es otro proyectito que estamos encarando con mi viejo.



..................trabajar ... compartir  tiempo asi y trabajo con tu viejo ( o al revez, con tu hijo ) .............


lo que vos tenes che no lo tiene cualquiera 

eso si es presumir !!!!


----------



## Helminto G. (Nov 2, 2012)

comparto la opinion de fer, es de envidiar lo tuyo D@rio


----------



## Dario (Nov 2, 2012)

fernando, helminto... muchas gracias amigos... si, con mi papá, que es un amante de las motos antiguas... y es verdad, me siento muy orgulloso y afortunado de poder decir: "mi viejo y yo, estamos haciendo tal cosa" es muy lindo pasar el tiempo con el, compartiendo su hobby. 
saludosss


----------



## el-rey-julien (Nov 3, 2012)

*para todos los que tienen sus papas y lo pueden aprovechar,y para aquellos que no lo tienen , y hoy ocupan el lugar del viejo con sus hijos*


----------



## mogolloelectro (Nov 5, 2012)

buenas noches por aca les dejo las fotos de mis ultimas adquisiciones (aunque no sea la gran cosa) solo son 4 bobinas de 33 microhenrios 2 de 22 microhenrios y un par de irs2092 disculpen si sale alguna foto borrosa


----------



## fernandob (Nov 5, 2012)

que vas a hacer ?? bobinitas y esos cis .algo de fuente switching estas explorando ????


----------



## Tacatomon (Nov 5, 2012)

El IRS2092 es un IC especial como amplificador de AF en Clase-D

Lindos componentes Mogolloelectro ^^

Saludos al foro!


----------



## tatajara (Nov 8, 2012)

felizitaciones a todos por sus adquisiciones ¡¡
dario muy linda la maquina ¡¡
rat muy buenos los dicipadores y la fuente jeje quiero ver el servidor terminado ¡¡
mogollo muy buena adquisicion, son para las smps?
saludos


----------



## mogolloelectro (Nov 8, 2012)

no son para un amplificador clase d y en otro tema muestro las demas imagenes del otro amplificador que estoy por terminar de armar


----------



## Tacatomon (Nov 10, 2012)

Por que en pastas térmicas también hay niveles Jejejejeje...








Y Green Lake al 50%....






Saludos al foro! ^^


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 10, 2012)

Me                                        Guta


----------



## tatajara (Nov 11, 2012)

te sarpaste tacato ¡¡¡¡ jajajaja
muy buen CPU jeje
saludos


----------



## pablo08itu (Nov 17, 2012)

Hola muchachos quería comentarles que hace 6 meses compre este Multimetro osciloscopio es un uní-t ut81b. Ayer compre un osciloscopio digital, marca owon pds5022s. Que opinión le meren estos 2 equipos principalmente el owon ya que lo compre de loco pero no se mucho de el. Gracia de antemano y les adjuntó las fotos.

A me falto aclara el uní-t tiene un ancho de banda de 8mhz y el owon de 25 MHz.


----------



## tiago (Nov 17, 2012)

pablo08itu dijo:


> Hola muchachos quería comentarles que hace 6 meses compre este Multimetro osciloscopio es un uní-t ut81b. Ayer compre un osciloscopio digital, marca owon pds5022s. Que opinión le meren estos 2 equipos principalmente el owon ya que lo compre de loco pero no se mucho de el. Gracia de antemano y les adjuntó las fotos.
> 
> A me falto aclara el uní-t tiene un ancho de banda de 8mhz y el owon de 25 MHz.



Yo tengo ese mismo Owon y me ha funcionado estupendo en todas las ocasiones. Para el uso que le doy va bastante sobrado.

Saludos.


----------



## Helminto G. (Nov 20, 2012)

buenas, el dia de hoy la cosecha fue buena:

capacitor de caracteristicas visibles, 4 lamparas 38HE7, termometro,  y dos shure 184 nada mal no les parece, considerando que no gaste mas de 30 obamas...


----------



## Dario (Nov 21, 2012)

buena compra amigo, solo espero que no este cargado ese capacitor jeje  saludosss


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 21, 2012)

Y el medidor dice : ERRE ACME ?


----------



## Nuyel (Nov 21, 2012)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Y el medidor dice : ERRE ACME ?



Pues esperemos que no explote


----------



## Helminto G. (Nov 21, 2012)

no puedo defraudar a mis patrocinadores....


----------



## tatajara (Nov 21, 2012)

muy buena helminto ¡¡¡
y en especial ese cap ¡¡¡ jeje
jajaja no me di cuenta de lo de acme jajaj


----------



## SERGIOD (Nov 21, 2012)

Helminto G. dijo:


> buenas, el dia de hoy la cosecha fue buena:
> Ver el archivo adjunto 83765
> capacitor de caracteristicas visibles, 4 lamparas 38HE7, termometro,  y dos shure 184 nada mal no les parece, considerando que no gaste mas de 30 obamas...



Buena compra aun que las obamas están bajando


----------



## morta (Nov 28, 2012)

No es nada del otro mundo, algunos transistores para experimentar con RF y algo mas.

BC547 - 2N2222 - BF494-BC548


----------



## SERGIOD (Nov 29, 2012)

morta dijo:


> No es nada del otro mundo, algunos transistores para experimentar con RF y algo mas.
> 
> BC547 - 2N2222 - BF494-BC548



Muy buena adquisición siempre hacen falta transistores, es bueno tenerlos a la mano para no estar corriendo a la tienda de electrónica por uno o dos transistores que siempre faltan


----------



## Helminto G. (Nov 29, 2012)

yo no queria, pero por andar de ocicon me compre esta lap:





claro, hacen falta algunas reparaciones pero por menos de 50 obamas que mas podia pedir....


----------



## Ratmayor (Nov 29, 2012)

Helminto G. dijo:


> yo no queria, pero por andar de ocicon me compre esta lap:
> http://cooltoyzph.com/img/library/HP HDX16 - Front + 9600m[GT] + WSXGA+.jpg
> 
> claro, hacen falta algunas reparaciones pero por menos de 50 obamas que mas podia pedir....



Ok, ya oficialmente te odio jajajajaja felicidades compa, buena adquisición


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 29, 2012)

+1 del club de envidiosos


----------



## djwash (Nov 29, 2012)

Noo, me agarro una envidia muy fuerte jaja...


----------



## Tacatomon (Nov 30, 2012)

Helminto G. dijo:


> yo no queria, pero por andar de ocicon me compre esta lap:
> http://cooltoyzph.com/img/library/HP%20HDX16%20-%20Front%20+%209600m%5BGT%5D%20+%20WSXGA+.jpg
> 
> claro, hacen falta algunas reparaciones pero por menos de 50 obamas que mas podia pedir....


----------



## djwash (Dic 1, 2012)

Hola, ya hace varios dias que adquiri estas cosas, recien me acuerdo que no las puse por aca jeje:

Vendi la M4A88TDV EVO USB3 que tenia y me compre esta:

M5A88V EVO







Vendi el Athlon II X4 620 que tenia y me compre no se como un Phenom II X4 955, aca no se consiguen, este lo tenia un loco hace tiempo, en la caja cerrada, decidio no usarlo y lo guardo, se lo compre barato y ahora lo tengo en mi PC jeje





Lo lindo es que entre idas y venidas, no gaste un peso, tengo compu nueva jejeje...

Eso si, la fuente si la tuve que comprar porque la generica que tenia se apagaba, no hay mucha variedad, queria una Sentey SDP 550 SS o ERP 750, ambas son excelentes, pero no consegui ninguna y tenia apuro por usar la PC asique lamentablemente tuve que comprar una Thermaltake TR2 500W, funciona bien, no se calienta ni se caen los voltajes, pero apenas pueda voy por una Sentey...

Quedo mas o menos asi:

(cero ganas de ordenar los cables, y hay que limpiar)

Ver el archivo adjunto 83823

Ver el archivo adjunto 83824

Ver el archivo adjunto 83825


Ver el archivo adjunto 83827

Saludos al Foro...


----------



## SERGIOD (Dic 1, 2012)

Que mainboard y con que tarjetas me recomiendan par comprar este año; por lo que veo es mejor la tecnología AMD por que tiene buenas prestaciones y es mas barata; las intel estan caras


----------



## Tacatomon (Dic 1, 2012)

SERGIOD dijo:


> Que mainboard y con que tarjetas me recomiendan par comprar este año; por lo que veo es mejor la tecnología AMD por que tiene buenas prestaciones y es mas barata; las intel estan caras



Puedes hacer el tema correspondiente en PC Hardware para poder armar la mejor configuración ajustada a tus necesidades 

Saludos!



Djwash, excelente Motherboard. Es la misma que uso en el rig secundario. Hasta el momento, sin ningún problema. Muy Estable y capaz a la hora del Overclock. La meta sería un X6 y 8Gb de RAM en DualChannel. Aunque, los Procesadores "Phenom" de AMD ya están casi descontinuados, es algo difícil conseguir un X6... Y para ir por un Faildozer, mejor yo paso por el momento. 



			
				Tacatomon dijo:
			
		

> Puedes hacer el tema correspondiente en PC Hardware para poder armar la mejor configuración ajustada a tus necesidades
> 
> Saludos!


----------



## djwash (Dic 1, 2012)

Taca: Gracias, si es una muy buena mother, aca se consiguen los Phenom II X6 pero bastante caros, al menos a mi me es suficiente el X4, quizas en algun momento venda la R7750 y pase a algo mejor, o quizas no, mucho que digamos no juego...

Y teniendo mother con chipset 800 lo mejor es phenom, no FX, ya que para estos es mejor chipset 900 dicen...

SERGIOD: Inicia un tema en la parte de PC Hardware como te dicen, para aconsejarte mejor es necesario saber que uso le vas a dar a la PC, los APU nuevos se ven bien, y las mother correspondiente con FM2 tienen mas prestaciones, son mas PRO comparadas con las anteriores FM1.


----------



## Nuyel (Dic 3, 2012)

Al fin después de 2 meses y medio de espera llega mi Stellaris LaunchPad , es el microcontrolador más poderoso que he tenido en mis manos, simplemente no pude resistirme al precio de preventa y lo ordené sin saber para que me serviría  apenas estoy aprendiendo a programar con mi LaunchPad MSP430  ayer estaba viendo que el proyecto Energía tiene contemplado agregarlo a la lista de compatibles con el IDE, si no aprendo a programarlo en CCStudio usaría Energía cuando este listo, por ahora creo que seguiré con mi plan de hacer un PLC con esta cosa, me pondré a trabajar en el circuito para eso  luego veo como programarlo.


----------



## Tomasito (Dic 4, 2012)

Qué lindo el Stellaris, yo me pedí 2 en la preventa pero me enteré un mes después que los de Texas "olvidaron" mi pedido junto con muchísimos más. El otro día pregunté en ELKO si lo tenían y me dijeron que recién para mediados de febrero! (Y a un precio muchísimo mayor).



Helminto G. dijo:


> yo no queria, pero por andar de ocicon me compre esta lap:
> http://cooltoyzph.com/img/library/HP HDX16 - Front + 9600m[GT] + WSXGA+.jpg
> 
> claro, hacen falta algunas reparaciones pero por menos de 50 obamas que mas podia pedir....



Dónde la conseguiste tan barata??  Aunque solo funcione el panel lcd es un excelente precio!




Tacatomon dijo:


> Por que en pastas térmicas también hay niveles Jejejejeje...
> 
> http://i78.photobucket.com/albums/j83/tacatomon/Chunches Electronicas/DSC03897.jpg



Infaltable la bandita de mi pequeño pony


----------



## Helminto G. (Dic 4, 2012)

Tomasito dijo:


> Dónde la conseguiste tan barata??  Aunque solo funcione el panel lcd es un excelente precio!


me la dejaron a reparar, incendiaron la mobo y les dije que les daba eso para que no siguieran molestando de que quien se las compraba, y para mi sorpresa aceptaron el precio....
no solo funciona el panel, ademas el procesador memorias tarjeta de tv y blueray....


----------



## maezca (Dic 6, 2012)

Hola hoy vengo a alardear jajaj,, esta compra no era nada que tengamos planeada, se dio en el dia de hoy y aprovechamos la oportunidad...

Es una MacBook año 2010 (parece que fue comprada en el 2011)
ESPECIFICACIONES

Procesador Intel Core 2 Duo a 2.26 GHz
2 GB de Memoria SDRAM DDR3
Disco Rigido de 250 GB
Pantalla Panoramica Brillante retroluminada por LED DE 13,3 Pulgadas
Video Camara Integrada
Puerto MiniDosplay
2 Puertos USB 2.0
Salida Optica de audio digital/Salida en linea Analogica altavoces estereo integrados
Conexion a redes inalambricas y tecnologia bluetooth 2.1
Grabadora de CD Y DVD
NVIDIA GeForce 320M










la estuve usando y es una bestia, si bien no es la ultima, anda espectacular. Todo exelente, muy bueno el SO, muy buena la maquina.. Algo que me sorprendio mucho fue el sonido, suena muy fuerte...
La pagamos 2700 (regateandola)


----------



## Tacatomon (Dic 12, 2012)

Jojojo, Esas Mac tan elegantes, y con Vídeo nVidia. Bien bien. Lástima que su relación costo/beneficio es muy pobre comparado con soluciones optimizadas en PC.

Y pues, se agrega otro integrante a la familia 










Saludos!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 12, 2012)

Me consiguen unos tweeters Pioneer que Leea les importó a granel allá por el sesentialgo.

Cono de cartón marrón de 3 pulgadas , iman alnico , 100watts de programa (posibles 5 Watts eléctricos)

Son nuevos sin uso :babear: , estarían en la gama de tweeter bajo , o midrange alto .

Seguramente los ponga de a pares en un 4 vias 

Compré 6  , así que creo que ésta Navidad será sin pavo , sin pan dulce y sin sidra 

Poio , budín y aguasoda


----------



## 0002 (Dic 13, 2012)

Muy bien por ese monitor tacato :babear:, una pregunta indiscreta ¿qué tal el NFS Most Wanted?.

Dosmetros, valdrá la pena comer pollo a final de cuentas .

Saludos


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 13, 2012)

Por lo menos voy a disfrutar del Pollito 

Saludos !


----------



## Tacatomon (Dic 13, 2012)

El NFS Most Wanted. Pues, para ser el Primer juego de carreritas de PC que he jugado... Me encantó ^^. Los diseños de los automóviles está muy bien hecho. Hay Bastante variedad de marcas y modelos. En cuanto a la historia, pues, deja algo que desear, haces exactamente lo mismo cada que vas a desbloquear un carro: Las mismas carreras por los mismos lugares... En fin, lo recomiendo para pasar el rato ^^

Parece que en Origin México está en $99MX, así que aprovechen! ^^


----------



## tatajara (Dic 19, 2012)

buenas gente ¡¡
les dejo unas fotos de mis últimas dos adquisiciones, se trata de una pistola para pintar y una PC viejita 
la pistola no es tan buena pero espero sacarle bastante jugo cuidándola ¡¡ me salió 250 pesos argentinos 
y la PC me la regalo un amigo por que la cambio por una nueva y a dejo de usar así que me viene al pelo para empezar a programar jeje 
tiene 568 de RAM si no me equivoco y una placa de video de 256 MB jeje demasiado no ¡¡
PD:en la foto de la pistola se ven los cajones para la iluminacion de la cancha del club de mi pueblo 
saludos


----------



## mogolloelectro (Dic 19, 2012)

mmmm si no me equivoco esa board es una pc chips 810 por aca muy famosa por que viene el procesador pegado fisicamnte a la board pero sufria de recalentamientos algunas versiones pero siempre que se mantuviera fresca era una de las mejores boards de la epoca y por ahora todavia andan de lujo (claro con una plataforma ligera)
en estos dias subo fotos de unas adquisiciones que obtuve 
saludes a todos


----------



## tatajara (Dic 20, 2012)

si es una pcchips, hasta ahora nunca tubo un recalentamiento esta pc asi que anda de lujo jeje


----------



## 0002 (Dic 24, 2012)

Bueno para empezar a participar por acá, empezaré con algo sencillo para un proyecto de iluminación que ando planeando , con estos:



Eran 3 bolsas sólo que me acorde de tomar fotos despues que había utilizado una 

Y pues para el trabajo que debe vez en cuando realizo, sonorizar eventos pequeños y "medio medianos" , estos:



Debo decir que no están nada mal, y pues me gusta mucho esa combinación de colores .


----------



## tatajara (Dic 26, 2012)

buena adquisicion 0002¡¡¡¡
disfrutalo ¡¡
cuanto pagaste el paquete de esos led,s?
saludos


----------



## 0002 (Dic 26, 2012)

Claro que los estoy disfrutando , fueron 300 leds más envío a un correo postal de la capital de mi estado, en total $345.00 pesos mx, como USD 26 .

Saludos


----------



## Yoangel Lazaro (Dic 27, 2012)

Les presento a todos mi nueva adquisición 


La que está ahí en primer plano. Y con ella otras motos de Brigada Motorizada de Rescate. 

La marca es Haojue, modelo HJ150-3. Motor 150 cc. Es distribuida oficialmente por Suzuki para hacer competencia a las otras chinitas que se venden en mi país.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 27, 2012)

Lindo cañito


----------



## Mari0x (Dic 27, 2012)




----------



## SERGIOD (Dic 27, 2012)

Yoangel Lazaro dijo:


> Les presento a todos mi nueva adquisición
> Ver el archivo adjunto 85705
> 
> La que está ahí en primer plano. Y con ella otras motos de Brigada Motorizada de Rescate.
> ...



Me hace recordar a la que tuve la mía era una moto Honda de modelo storm color rojo-una maravilla ya la vendí 

http://www.motoroma.com.ar/Mlibre_nuevo/Fotos/storm_gran.jpg


----------



## Ratmayor (Dic 27, 2012)

Yoangel Lazaro dijo:


> Les presento a todos mi nueva adquisición
> Ver el archivo adjunto 85705
> 
> La que está ahí en primer plano. Y con ella otras motos de Brigada Motorizada de Rescate.
> ...


Oh! Una tuki-moto! Felicidades paisano, no más no agarres las mañas de la mayoría de los motorizados


----------



## tatajara (Dic 27, 2012)

hola gente como andan?
les dejo unas fotos de mis ultimas adquicisiones, se trata de un tono manual neumatico marca bremel y un filtro de agua y lubricador para las herramientas y para pintar 
pague todo 600 pesos argentinos 
saludos


----------



## Ratmayor (Ene 11, 2013)

Esto me lo regaló un cliente al que le armé un Core i5...
​Es una placa Intel D101GGC + Procesador Intel Pentium 4 HT 3.06Ghz + 2Gb RAM DDR400, si, es una antigüedad, pero algo se puede hacer con ella, tal vez un iPod gigante ​


----------



## tatajara (Ene 11, 2013)

muy buena rat ¡¡¡
para algo sirve rat todo es util jeje 
para hacerle pruebas es buena jeje armar algun tipo de engendro jeje
saludos


----------



## Nuyel (Ene 11, 2013)

Yo tengo un PIII a 1GHz y 512MB de RAM y lo uso como servidor de archivos en mi casa, es muy útil así que para algo le podrás encontrar utilidad


----------



## Helminto G. (Ene 11, 2013)

me ajencie de este televisor hecho mesmamente en mexicalpan de las  tunas, marca zonda, trae horribles fallas a causa del tiempo y abusos,  ni por asomo consigo diagrama o dato alguno, por el momento a mano tengo  que el modelo es marte luego paso chasis, pa ver si don lemur, guru de  lo diagramas de tv, consigue algo


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ene 11, 2013)

echo, cuando tengas los datos ,encantado de ayudar


----------



## Ratmayor (Ene 12, 2013)

Helminto G. dijo:


> me ajencie de este televisor hecho mesmamente en mexicalpan de las tunas, marca zonda, trae horribles fallas a causa del tiempo y abusos, ni por asomo consigo diagrama o dato alguno, por el momento a mano tengo que el modelo es marte luego paso chasis, pa ver si don lemur, guru de lo diagramas de tv, consigue algo
> http://www.mercadolibre.com.mx/jm/img?s=MLM&f=2880379142_072012.jpg&v=O


Aguas! quizás cuando lo abras tenga un dinosaurio adentro!


----------



## Luis Eduardo Sánchez (Ene 16, 2013)

Hola Amigos del foro

He adquirido esta reliquia de audio a valvulas: el Fisher X101D  que a pesar de que no vivi en esa era Dorada del audio Hi-Fi a Valvulas, le he cogido mucha pasión al sonido tan limpio y profundo que tienen estos Equipos.

Actualmente le estoy recableando las salidas de los trafos que venían referenciadas al TAP cero del secundario de este a masa, pero originalmente vienen refrenciados a masa en el punto de 4 ohmios del trafo ,de ahi sacan una conexion para un tercer parlante y la entrada a los audifonos.

Además para este amplificador le compre unos parlantes Tecnics SB-P1000 en muy buen estado!!

Les cuento que mi esposa casi me ahorca cuando se entero de lo que compré por que esto costó 500 dolares!!!

Les adjunto unas fotos del amplificador y de los paralantes, además de la plano de la etapa de salida que estoy arreglando.

Saludos


----------



## tatajara (Ene 16, 2013)

muy buena adquicision luis eduardo ¡¡
me gustaria tener uno en mi repiza aunque sea de reliquia jeje 
saludos


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 16, 2013)

Lindo para usarlo sin tapa y colocarle leds azules debajo de las válvulas


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 16, 2013)

Ver el archivo adjunto 86589​
! Hermoso aparato ¡


----------



## Luis Eduardo Sánchez (Ene 16, 2013)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Lindo para usarlo sin tapa y colocarle leds azules debajo de las válvulas


 

El tema es que las válvulas de salida son de socalo plástico.

Dosme en este caso como sería la instalción por que me suena, me suena lo de los LEDS azules


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 16, 2013)

En las del pré se ve más facil 


La idea la vi en los relojes de Nixies 

















Que se ve bién bonito


----------



## tatajara (Ene 16, 2013)

si le queda muy lindo ese detalle ¡¡ 
azul o verde seria bueno ponerles ¡¡
saludos


----------



## Luis Eduardo Sánchez (Ene 16, 2013)

tatajara dijo:


> si le queda muy lindo ese detalle ¡¡
> azul o verde seria bueno ponerles ¡¡
> saludos


 

Si no más haciendo los arreglos en los transformadores de salida llevo 3 noches, no me imagino cuanto me demorare haciendo lo de los LEDS, ya me imagino la cara de mi esposa!!!

Saludos


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 16, 2013)

En rojo tampoco quedan mal







 O verde 




​


Luis Eduardo Sánchez dijo:


> Si no más haciendo los arreglos en los transformadores de salida llevo 3 noches, no me imagino cuanto me demorare haciendo lo de los LEDS, ya me imagino la cara de mi esposa!!!
> 
> Saludos



Comentale lo que valdrá el equipo restaurado si desearas venderlo


----------



## Luis Eduardo Sánchez (Ene 16, 2013)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Comentale lo que valdrá el equipo restaurado si desearas venderlo


 
Venderlo no se!!! antes tube un fisher X101A parecido a este solo que de 17W de salida por canal, del cual tube que salir y me dolió el hacerlo por lo que paso después.

Asi que por ahora lo que voy a hacer es restaurarlo, y poco a poco les ire mostrando los avances.

Por que lo de los LEDS me parece genial muy genial!!!!!

Saludos


----------



## Tacatomon (Ene 16, 2013)

¡es una excelente adquisición @luis-eduardo-sanchez! Enhorabuena por el amplificador, después de una debida restauración quedará excelente.
Y ni hablar de los altavoces, se ven muy bien terminados y en excelentes condiciones. Harán un excelente juego con el amplificador cuando  el sistema esté terminado.

Enhorabuena por sus adquisiciones compañeros!

Saludos al foro.


----------



## Luis Eduardo Sánchez (Ene 16, 2013)

Tacatomon dijo:


> ¡es una excelente adquisición @luis-eduardo-sanchez! Enhorabuena por el amplificador, después de una debida restauración quedará excelente.
> Y ni hablar de los altavoces, se ven muy bien terminados y en excelentes condiciones. Harán un excelente juego con el amplificador cuando el sistema esté terminado.
> 
> Enhorabuena por sus adquisiciones compañeros!
> ...


 

Gracias!!!como comente lineas arriba estoy arreglando las salidas de los transformadores que estaban mal referenciadas y las retroalimentaciones que se encontraban desconectadas.

Poco a poco les iré mostrado los logros.


----------



## Tacatomon (Ene 17, 2013)




----------



## Luis Eduardo Sánchez (Ene 17, 2013)

Bueno les comento que termine las pruebas funcionales al equipo, revisé los voltajes de placa, bias, ajuste de señal del inversor de fase, cambío de algunos cables y reemplazo de una válvula 12AX7.

No se imaginan la satisfacción al momento de encenderlo y ver que funciona perfecto.

Ya quedan detalles estéticos que poco a poco ire haciendo ya que los Knobs y El Logo frontal no los tiene y otras cositas como pintura a los trafos etc.

Pero por ahora ya puedo disfrutar del Hermoso audio que tiene este equipo.

En el foro de Audio gran Señal, subiré los planos, ajustes y otras cosas acerca de este tipo de amplificadores!!!

Saludos al foro!!!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 17, 2013)

Que bonita que está !!!!!!!!!!!!  

Para ponerle los leds a las válvulas con zócalo se me ocurre que se le podría cortar con una sierrita de mano y con MUUUUUCHO CUIDADO , la punta de la guia , bastante riesgozo ya que ahí está el piquito por dónde le hicieron el vacío


----------



## Luis Eduardo Sánchez (Ene 18, 2013)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Que bonita que está !!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Para ponerle los leds a las válvulas con zócalo se me ocurre que se le podría cortar con una sierrita de mano y con MUUUUUCHO CUIDADO , la punta de la guia , bastante riesgozo ya que ahí está el piquito por dónde le hicieron el vacío


 
Como tengo una Válvula 7591 de repuesto me arriesgué a la recomendacíon que hizo Dosme

Por ahora hice un pequeño agujero para saber que profundidad tiene el plástico de la cubierta.

Ya después en vez de usar la Sierra lo haré con un esmeril para ir mirando con un Pie de Rey cuántos mm de plástico debo de remover.

Adjunto las fotos

saludos


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 18, 2013)

Me gusta eso de atacarla con el esmeril  también lo pensé despues


----------



## Tomasito (Ene 22, 2013)

Podrías probar de abrirle un agujero despacito con la punta del soldador, así no arriesgas a partir el vidrio, total no tiene que quedar super prolijo para que pase la luz del led.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 22, 2013)

Es baquelita eso Tomasito


----------



## Luis Eduardo Sánchez (Ene 24, 2013)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Es baquelita eso Tomasito


 
Dosme ya hice las pruebas y mira como quedo:
















Fue necesario desvastar casi 4 mm de baquelita.

Saludos


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 24, 2013)

Woauuuuuuu , que bueno  !

¿ Y a cuanto queda el vidrio , que en la foto no lo pude "medir"  ?

Solo faltará elegir el color . . . o será un RGB que vaya cambiando suavemente 

Saludos !


----------



## Luis Eduardo Sánchez (Ene 24, 2013)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Woauuuuuuu , que bueno  !
> 
> ¿ Y a cuanto queda el vidrio , que en la foto no lo pude "medir"  ?
> 
> ...


 

Dosme quedo a dos mm

Saludos


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 24, 2013)

Ahhhh bastante cerquita , podrias amolarla un poco cónicamente


----------



## Luis Eduardo Sánchez (Ene 24, 2013)

Uyyy pero como que ahi tocaría hacerlo con un Motortul verdad?? y amolar con una piedra bastante fina y por los lados correcto??.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 24, 2013)

Yo decía del mismo modo que lo hiciste , pero inclinando levemente la válvula.

Habría que hacerlo justo al borde de la piedra para que no toquen las puntas de las patas !


----------



## Luis Eduardo Sánchez (Ene 24, 2013)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Yo decía del mismo modo que lo hiciste , pero inclinando levemente la válvula.
> 
> Habría que hacerlo justo al borde de la piedra para que no toquen las puntas de las patas !


 
Voy a ver si se puede y te cuento!!!


----------



## Helminto G. (Ene 24, 2013)

sugiero nuevo tema "modificacion de valvulas" y mandar todo esto a ese tema....


----------



## Luis Eduardo Sánchez (Ene 24, 2013)

@Helminto tienes razon y es una buena idea, Voy a crear un post de Audio gran señal con lo que estoy haciendo y ahi agregar todo lo que se ha hecho hasta el momento.

@Dosme te muestro lo que intente; desafortunadamente dandole ángulo al esmeril alcanza a tocar los pines.



















Saludos


----------



## Helminto G. (Ene 24, 2013)

me referia a hacer un tema especial para esto, porque estoy seguro que le interesara a mas de uno , pero tambien es buena la idea
se me ocurre que ahora le des a mano con una lija de buen grano...


----------



## djwash (Ene 24, 2013)

No veo necesario que corten el vidro, pueden sujetar el led con un pedazo de termocontraible...


----------



## Helminto G. (Ene 24, 2013)

o simplemente sujetado de las conecciones del zocalo, para que sea facil cambiar el tubo


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 24, 2013)

djwash dijo:


> No veo necesario que corten el vidro, pueden sujetar el led con un pedazo de termocontraible...


 
 Si cortás el vidrio , adiós vacío , adiós válvula !


----------



## djwash (Ene 24, 2013)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Si cortás el vidrio , adiós vacío , adiós válvula !



Si lo se... Me confundi, crei que querian cortar el vidro, y hablaban de la guia...

Cuando era chico rompí muchas valvulas, me gustaba el ruido que hacian al romperse, no se si tendrian algo toxico dentro, recuerdo que olor feo tenian...


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ene 24, 2013)

el otro dia en la calle vi una valvula con el vidrio roto,huu que lastima dije para adentro mio


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 24, 2013)

Luis Eduardo Sánchez;763140@Dosme te muestro lo que intente; desafortunadamente dandole ángulo al esmeril alcanza a tocar los pines.
 
[URL dijo:
			
		

> https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/gallery/files/1/0/3/3/valvula_esmerilada_a_ras_1.jpg[/URL]
> https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/gallery/files/1/0/3/3/valvula_esmerilada_a_ras_2.jpg
> https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/gallery/files/1/0/3/3/valvula_esmerilada_a_ras_3.jpg
> https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/gallery/files/1/0/3/3/valvula_esmerilada_a_ras_4.jpg
> ...


 







Se repara con un poco de estaño eso 

Lo de atacarlo dándole inclinación te aleja un poco del vidrio  

Me gusta como van quedando


----------



## Luis Eduardo Sánchez (Ene 24, 2013)

djwash dijo:


> Si lo se... Me confundi, crei que querian cortar el vidro, y hablaban de la guia...
> 
> Cuando era chico rompí muchas valvulas, me gustaba el ruido que hacian al romperse, no se si tendrian algo toxico dentro, recuerdo que olor feo tenian...


 
El Olor feo era gas de Argón, el cual se usa para que se el carbón producto del desgaste del filamento se adhiera la parte que se veía como un espejo en la valvula. 

Saludos


----------



## Ratmayor (Ene 28, 2013)

Luis Eduardo Sánchez dijo:


> El Olor feo era gas de Argón, el cual se usa para que se el carbón producto del desgaste del filamento se adhiera la parte que se veía como un espejo en la valvula.
> 
> Saludos


Eso es lo que se vé como quemado desde adentro? Pense que era donde chocaban los electrones que sobraban o algo así  Como se llama ese arito que está justo en donde se forma esa mancha?


----------



## Luis Eduardo Sánchez (Ene 28, 2013)

En algunos tubos era el aro o en otros laminas rectangulares, estos eran usados para la disipación del calor y evitar el desgaste prematuro del catodo por sobrecalentamiento.

Saludos


----------



## Mastodonte Man (Ene 31, 2013)

Buenas noches, me compre un amplificador hace como un mes y no me atrevía a destaparlo por si me fallaba pues ya lo mandaba a la garantía pero hasta ahora me ha salido bien y ahora si les pongo fotos de él.
Es  un amplificado marca BUNKER (marca mexicana  ):

*Marca:* BUNKER
*Modelo:* CD10000
*Clase:* D
*Dimensiones:* 1U Rack
*Protecciones:* Corto Circuito
*Dramping Factor:* 500
*T.H.D + N:* 0.05% @ 4 ohms 1Khz
*Respuesta De Frecuencia:* 10Hz - 22KHz (-0.1dB)
*Peso:* 8.5 Kg
*Consumo Promedio:* 90v-140v / 8A
*Potencia:* 250w x2 a 8Ω , 350w x2 a 4Ω, 500w x2 a 2Ω, 700w x1 a 8Ω MONO, 1000w x1 a 4 MONO






Me costo $4,000 incluyendo envio y se me hizo accesible a comparacion de CROWN o QSC 

Detodosmodos solo lo queria para potenciar los bafles que termine en las vacaciones 






*Impedancia Total de los 6 bafles:* 3Ω (lo uso en modo BRIDGE)  

Empiezan las fotos:

*Empezando la autopsia *






*El transformador toroidal*






*Panel frontal*






Empieza lo bueno.
El amplificador solo trae dos PCB, una trae la fuente de poder y la conexion a parlantes, la otra tiene los drivers, los circuitos de clip, protect, signal, control de volumen, switch de modo bridge , etc.

*Placa de la fuente *











*Union de la placa 1 con la placa 2, por 25 pines*






*Placa 2*






*El IRS2092S*















*LOS 4 IRFS4615*






*EL IRFS4615 SOLO*






*BUNKER *
















Suena demasiado, demasiado bien, los bajos son profundos y los agudos no se opacan ni se distorcionan, mantienen su fidelidad, los bafles tienen un crossover de 3 vias y entre los 6 me dan una impedancia de 3Ω asi que lo uso en BRIDGE al volumen en que no Clipea.

SALUDOS!!!


----------



## Helminto G. (Ene 31, 2013)

emm no veo las fotos, pero me parece bien el precio pal aparatito esta en varos verdad?


----------



## Mastodonte Man (Ene 31, 2013)

Listo, ya lo arregle, ahora si ya puedo dormir tranquilo xP (12:16pm)

SALUDOS!!!


----------



## nasaserna (Ene 31, 2013)

Buenos días. Feliz año a todos, se ve muy interesante el amplificador, que bien saber que tipo de circuito de potencia con integrados, mosfet, o transistores que fue lo que no vimos en las tan detalladas fotos, no se ve el tipo de refrigeración para la etapa. muchas gracias y te felicito por la compra, pero te recominedo que no bajes en puente a 3 pues te sales del rango de trabajo, si no lo dejas distorsionar bien pero se te envejece muy rápido


----------



## israelel (Ene 31, 2013)

Mastodonte Man dijo:


> Buenas noches, me compre un amplificador hace como un mes y no me atrevía a destaparlo por si me fallaba pues ya lo mandaba a la garantía pero hasta ahora me ha salido bien y ahora si les pongo fotos de él.
> Es  un amplificado marca BUNKER (marca mexicana  ):
> 
> *Marca:* BUNKER
> ...



Y yo que me creia soñado con un sonido de 3000wSMO(Segun Mi Oido) con un par de tda 2050 y unas 6x9 pioneer


----------



## Mastodonte Man (Ene 31, 2013)

nasaserna dijo:


> que bien saber que tipo de circuito de potencia con integrados, mosfet, o transistores que fue lo que no vimos en las tan detalladas fotos, no se ve el tipo de refrigeración para la etapa....



Al ser clase D , los C.I que le dan la potencia son los IRS2092S y los IRFS4615, a esos les tome sus fotos y sales ahi, bien grandotas. 

Tambien por ser clase D , se supone que aprovecha mucha mas potencia de la que consume en watts efectivos que en hacer calor, por eso este no usa disipadores ni ventiladores, solo los IRFS4615 van con grasa siliconada al chasis por la parte de abajo al quedar completamente armado, igual se ve en las fotos donde sale solo sin la tapa de arriba.

Solo se entibia y te platico que el minimo de trabajo es en 4Ω BRIDGE , yo lo uso a 3.48Ω y como solo le subo hasta donde el CLIP me indica, hasta ahi trabaja muy bien (aprox. 1/3 de giro de la perrila de ganancia).

SALUDOS!!!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 31, 2013)

Movido a un lugar mas adecuado


----------



## tatajara (Feb 4, 2013)

muy linda mastodonte man ¡¡ 
felizitaciones jeje ahora a molestar a los vecinos 
saludos


----------



## nasaserna (Feb 4, 2013)

Muchas gracias  mastodonte man por hacerme leer antes de hablar de paso pido disculpas,pero no heches en saco roto la recomendación de los 4Ω, pero como dices no se te recalienta ni nada quiere decir: que tienes buen oido, y no le exiges demasiado, ademas que el amplificador debe estar bien diseñado.
suerte,


----------



## Mastodonte Man (Feb 4, 2013)

Bueno, probare que tal el sonido cuando conecto las bocinas en serie - paralelo para que me de 4ohms y asi mantenerlo mas a la segura, pero sera mañana porque ahora no quiero despertar a nadie 

SALUDOS!!!


----------



## nasaserna (Feb 4, 2013)

Buena idea, yo tambien, pues estoy desempacando un amplificadorcito nuevo (en mis manos), claro que no tiene nada que ver con el tuyo, es uno muy modesto y viejito es un Audiologic LX-52A de solo 30W por canal pero me basta para mi tallercito y los baflecitos que son mas viejos aún JBL l100


----------



## Helminto G. (Feb 4, 2013)

no supe bien donde presumir esto asi que lo dejo por aca, en el taller teniamos una compresora hecha a mano con mas de 40 años bajo nuestro servicio mas los que llevo antes de llegar, por lo que decidimos jubilarla y despues de analisis y costos decidimos armar una con lo que teniamos a mano lo cual derivo en esto, una compresora con tanque de extintor cabezal y automatico nuevos, el regulador lo encontre en tianguis y la base con un chatarrero, al final no quedo tan mal, funciona de maravilla aunque aun falta un manometro y cambiar la manguera que ya tiene sus años tambien....


----------



## nasaserna (Feb 5, 2013)

Esta muy práctica y además si tiene manómetro y no solo eso, ese cono rojo parece ser un regulador y eso ya es mucho para trabajar, lo que le podría faltar sería una trampa de agua o filtro, te felicito.


----------



## Helminto G. (Feb 5, 2013)

la trampa de agua saldra tarde o temprano en algun mercadillo de pulgas, como el regulador, y presisamente es el manometro para este el que falta, por lo pronto esta de maravilla, sobretodo que el tanque es de mejor calidad que los comerciales, gracias por tu comentario nasaserna, tu ampli es justo como el que quiero...


----------



## Dario (Feb 5, 2013)

muy bueno, te felicito helminto G. antes de comprar el compresor que tengo, soñaba con armar algo asi, asi que arme uno con un compresor de heladera o nevera como creo, le dicen por tus pagos  y un tanquesito de extintor de los mas chiquitos. fonciono muy bien hasta que se rompio el compresor de heladera jeje... muy buen trabajo  saludosss


----------



## Helminto G. (Feb 5, 2013)

contemple la idea de hacerlo con ese tipo de compresor pero el cabezal resulto barato y no puse objecion, el problema en tu caso quiza fue la falta de la valvula antiretorno, aca la llamamos valvula check, el trabajo de esta se la dejabas a las valvulas del compresor que no resisten tanto, pero mientras funcione....


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 5, 2013)

Me guta el Frankestein 


Ver el archivo adjunto 87521


----------



## Tacatomon (Feb 9, 2013)

Ahí les dejo el álbum http://imgur.com/a/pHCCE#0

Saludos al foro!


----------



## tatajara (Feb 9, 2013)

remonono tu compresor coyote ¡¡ eso es imajinacion jajaj
muy lindo wofer tacato ¡¡¡ destino ? 
saludos


----------



## fausto garcia (Feb 10, 2013)

Saludos compañeros.  

Lo mio no es propiamente que les venga a presumir alguna compra  a algo por el estilo, lo mio es mas bien una pregunta a los compañeros entendidos en el tema de las pc y similares.

Resulta que en estos dias decidi jubilar mi pc armada, que contaba con: micro semprom a 2.7 ghz, memoria ram de 2G, DDR2 a algo asi   tarjeta madre Asrock N-68s video integrado disco duro de 80G etc. 

Realmente me servia muy bien ya que no soy fanatico de los juegos en la pc, ni del HD  o la edicion de videos. 

Resulta que acabo de comprar una pc armada con las siguentes caracteristicas:

Tarjeta madre Gigabyte Ga-78lmt-s2pt, 8 G en memoria ram DDR 3, y un microprocesador   AMD FX 6 core 3.3ghz Black edition.

Mi duda que me tiene bastante intranquilo es sobre el micro resulta que entre sus caracteristicas dice tener lo siguiente 

AMD Turbo Tecnología CORE

Modelo
Marca AMD
Serie FX-Series
modelo FD6100WMGUSBX

CPU
Socket AM3+

Especificaciones Tecnologicas
núcleo Zambezi
Multi-Core de seis núcleos
Nombre FX-6100
Frecuencia de operación 3.3GHz
*Caché L2 de 6MB
8 MB de caché L3
Total 14.0 MB*
Tecnología de fabricación de 32 nm
Soporte de 64 bits Sí
Hyper-Transport Apoyo Sí
La tecnología de virtualización de Apoyo Sí
Diseño térmico de energía 95W
Disipador de dispositivos de refrigeración y ventilador incluido.

La razon de este mensaje-pregunta existencial es la siguiente ¿porque si el micro dice tener 14.0 MB de cache, el programa solo me indica que tiene esto?    







*Cache 1  128 K
Cache 2  128 K
Cache 3  2.048 K*

¿No se supone que deberian aparecer los 14.0 MB o por lo menos algo cercano a el valor total que dice tener?

*Aclaro no soy experto ni algo parecido y tal vez mi pregunta le resulte idiota a los que saben del tema, pero me gustaria saber si me timaron o ¿cual seria la razon de que aparece menos cache?* 

P.D.   Esta nueva pc la voy a seguir usando para lo de siempre (navegar por la red, ver una que otra peli, escuchar musica ver algunos videos , el correo y algo de skipe, asi que de antemano no la voy a usar al extremo...  y como digo en mercadolibre.  *Espero sus respuestas*


----------



## Tacatomon (Feb 10, 2013)

http://www.cpu-world.com/CPUs/Bulldozer/AMD-FX-Series%20FX-6100.html

http://bit.ly/WORba1

Tal como lo dice CPU World. La caché total de este procesador se compone de *3x2MB* en L2 (Cada módulo Bulldozer se reparte 2MB). y *8MB* en L3 repartida entre todos lo módulos. Cada módulo bulldozer son 2 núcleos que se reparten la caché L2 y L3. Así tenemos la caché L2 repartida de 6MB entre 3 módulos que vendría siendo 1MB por núcleo (Debido a estos cambios de arquitectura, AMD cometió un error terrible, esta nueva familia de procesadores no son rivales para los previos Phenom, pero esa es otra historia).

Simplemente, ese programa está mal. Usa CPU-Z Y las caché te marcarán correctas.


----------



## fausto garcia (Feb 10, 2013)

Buenos dias paisano  gracias por la pronta respuesta, voy a buscar el programa que dices y vamos a ver cuanto me marca.

Si dices que los phenom son mejores ya me estoy :cabezon: :cabezon: :cabezon:  en la mesa, ya que tenia la posibilidad de un X4 pero bue... ni modos.

Y yo que pensaba que estaba algo loco por desvelarme hasta la madrugada por estar navegando.
Nuevamente gracias, como que me siento un poco mas relajado y hasta ya me esta dando sueño    Saludos.


----------



## Mastodonte Man (Feb 10, 2013)

Tacatomon dijo:


> http://i.imgur.com/lIkRkbE.jpg
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/iRf0WEt.jpg
> 
> ...



WOOOW que lindo woofer, es de 18 pulgadas?? que especificaciones tiene?? se parece mucho a la fane colossus 18xs y se ven igual de poderosas .

SALUDOS!!!


----------



## Tacatomon (Feb 10, 2013)

Mastodonte Man dijo:


> WOOOW que lindo woofer, es de 18 pulgadas?? que especificaciones tiene?? se parece mucho a la fane colossus 18xs y se ven igual de poderosas .
> 
> SALUDOS!!!



*L15P540*

Saludos!!!


----------



## Mastodonte Man (Feb 10, 2013)

Se ve que es de marca, hasta los Parametros T/S trae!! joooo cuanto te costo???


----------



## Ratmayor (Feb 11, 2013)

Estos libros me los regaló mi suegro esta mañana 

​ 
​ 
Este es otro que no tienen nada que ver con la enciclopedia..:
​


----------



## locodelafonola (Feb 11, 2013)

jajajajaja don rat le tengo profunda envidia .....yo quiero un suegro igualito a ese.....( con regalo y todo por puesto)......


----------



## el-rey-julien (Feb 11, 2013)

a ponerse los lentes y a leer ¡¡ buena colección ¡¡


----------



## Tacatomon (Feb 12, 2013)

Mastodonte Man dijo:


> Se ve que es de marca, hasta los Parametros T/S trae!! joooo cuanto te costó???



"OPEN BOX RCF L15P540 15" Woofer Speaker" from www.parts-express.com!

Algunos componentes de los proyectos que estoy realizando.










































Saludos al foro!!!


----------



## Ratmayor (Feb 12, 2013)

Yo si las veo... por cierto, se volteó un camión cargado de semiconductores cerca de tu casa?


----------



## Nuyel (Feb 12, 2013)

Pues quería esperar a que llegara mi Arduino chino pero faltan 2 semanas así que pongo esto, una segunda LaunchPad para que pudiera soldar el cristal y comenzar a practicar con él sin arrepentirme por eso luego, lo otro es una tarjeta FRDM-KL25Z que pedí a Newark/element14, solo lo hice por ver como era el procedimiento antes de comenzar a comprar con ellos, Tacatomon, veo que también pediste con ellos los componentes, ¿cuando es que aparece el cargo a la tarjeta de crédito? por que aún no me marca nada pero si me desaparecen $34.30USD y se supone que solo me cobrarían $18.42, creo que ya debería llamar y preguntarles, por esas fechas también pedí la LauchPad pero directo en la TI eStore y esa si aparece, curiosamente los los paquetes salieron el mismo día incluyendo el Arduino de DealExtreme, pero FedEx fue más rápido que UPS, aun así los de UPS solo tardaron 7 días y eso que no tienen sucursal cerca, antes de que FedEx comprara Multipack me tardó como 10 días.

Perdón por la calidad de la foto pero a mi cámara ya le falla el obturador


----------



## Tacatomon (Feb 13, 2013)

Mmmm, Con tarjeta, no hay mínimo de compra, pero si pagas envío. Tienes que pasar de 50USD para que el envío salga gratis. Me imagino que el cobro extra es del envío de tus componentes.

Saludos!!!


----------



## Nuyel (Feb 13, 2013)

Tacatomon dijo:


> Mmmm, Con tarjeta, no hay mínimo de compra, pero si pagas envío. Tienes que pasar de 50USD para que el envío salga gratis. Me imagino que el cobro extra es del envío de tus componentes.
> 
> Saludos!!!



Pues no me imagino eso por que ese extra coincidía con el precio del producto en la pagina, osea que me cobraron $15.88 + los $2.54 de impuestos y luego me vuelven a cargar otros $15.88  por mi no es tanto el asunto del envió si me lo cobraron como $15.88 pero nunca me informaron de gastos adicionales, ellos me enviaron un correo en ingles diciendo que mi tarjeta no tenia fondos y yo les pregunté si había cargos adicionales a los $18.42 que me informaron por correo (el cual estaba en español) pero nunca respondieron, será mejor que llame y pregunte por que de lo contrario cuando vuelva a pedir algo más falta que me cobren los $50 + IVA y luego me quieran cobrar otro $50 y como mi tarjeta es prepagada eso es problemático ya que dispone de los fondos inmediatamente, en la pagina se que no hay mínimo y el representante que conocí si me había dicho que si compraba con él era de $50.


----------



## tatajara (Feb 13, 2013)

Tacatomon dijo:


> http://bit.ly/XAUq4g
> 
> 
> 
> ...



muy buena compra tacato ¡¡
por cierto, donde compras ? 
por que yo ya no se de mas donde comprar, no por la calidad si n por la falta jeje


----------



## Luis Eduardo Sánchez (Feb 18, 2013)

Bueno Señores como  se los prometi, despues de un largo tiempo de ausencia en el foro.

Les adjunto las fotos de como quedo el amplificador con la recomendaciones que me hizo dosme!!!

















Prometo que hago el post de todo lo que hice al amplificador en el foro de audio gran señal!!

Saludos!!!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 18, 2013)

Me encantooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## 0002 (Feb 18, 2013)

Tacato me sumo a la pregunta de tatajara, ¿dónde compraste el parlante? ¿es importación? ... Muy bueno por cierto.

Saludos.


----------



## electroconico (Feb 19, 2013)

Mastodonte Man dijo:


> Al ser clase D , los C.I que le dan la potencia son los IRS2092S y los IRFS4615, a esos les tome sus fotos y sales ahi, bien grandotas.
> 
> Tambien por ser clase D , se supone que aprovecha mucha mas potencia de la que consume en watts efectivos que en hacer calor, por eso este no usa disipadores ni ventiladores, solo los IRFS4615 van con grasa siliconada al chasis por la parte de abajo al quedar completamente armado, igual se ve en las fotos donde sale solo sin la tapa de arriba.
> 
> ...



Muy buenas fotos y muy compacto el equipo.
Los mosfets que trae tienen buenas caracteristicas.

¿Que integrado usa como pre? no alcanzo a distinguirlo.

Saludos!


----------



## Tacatomon (Feb 19, 2013)

Tatajara, 0002... Los encontré en remate en una tienda local en mi ciudad. Solo adquirí uno porque el proyecto es solo un bafle amplificado. Pero viendo como se cotizan en el mercado, tendré que ir por el otro YA!

Espero y cuando vaya, no estén agotados... El lote está datado del 2008 y pues... sería lamentable que se acabaran. Por cerca de $140USD realmente son un *Must Have!*

Saludos al foro!


----------



## 0002 (Feb 19, 2013)

Tacatomon dijo:


> Por cerca de $140USD realmente son un *Must Have!*



, de verdad que son un Must Have!, ojalá y acá en el sureste hubiera aunque sea una tienda que se tocara el corazón . Queda esperar alguna oferta para adquirir unos parlantes así .

Saludos.


----------



## tatajara (Feb 19, 2013)

felizitaciones luiz ¡¡¡ muy buen trabajo 
todo una reliquia ese ampli jeje
tacato yo te pregunte por los componentes jajaja pero higual gracias por el dato
saludos


----------



## Tacatomon (Feb 19, 2013)

Ahhh, Si, tienes razón! Plop...

Los componentes los encargo Online acá: http://mexico.newark.com/

Saludos al foro!!!


----------



## tatajara (Feb 19, 2013)

gracias tacato por el dato 
saludos


----------



## Luis Eduardo Sánchez (Feb 19, 2013)

Hola a todos!!!

Les comento que vi esta hermosura en ebay y me lo compre (despues les cuento como me fue con el envío a Colombia)!!!

Un Fisher 400:babear::babear::babear::babear:!!!!

La idea es hacerle el proceso de restauración y tratar de dejarlo como nuevo como lo estoy haciendo con el otro amplificador; escucho sugerencias e ideas de que hacer siempre y cuando no sean dañinas para el equipo  !!!


























Saludos al foro!!!!


----------



## Ratmayor (Feb 19, 2013)

Bien, creo que puedo dar por terminado el ensamblaje de mi estación de trabajo ^_^

​ 
Es un Dual Intel Xeon Quad Core (8 núcleos fisicos en total) de 2Ghz, 4Gb de RAM FB-DIMM, 3 Discos duros de 500Gb c/u, Tarjeta de video nVidia Quadro FX5500 1Gb y una AGEIA PhysX.​​Aqui se pueden apreciar los discos duros y a la derecha se ve el ventilador que los mantiene frescos, esa cosa suena como si fuese a despegar ​​Aqui se aprecian la tarjeta de video y la tarjeta PhysX.​​Aqui una vista completa del equipo...​​
Vista del panel frontal...​​​


----------



## Helminto G. (Feb 19, 2013)

Luis Eduardo Sánchez dijo:


> escucho sugerencias e ideas de que hacer siempre y cuando no sean dañinas para el equipo  !!!


una sugerencia no dañina podria ser regalarmelo...



(no me pueden culpar por intentarl...)


----------



## Luis Eduardo Sánchez (Feb 25, 2013)

Bueno como se necesitan conseguir las válvulas para los equipos que he empezado a conseguir, en donde lo último que se consiguió fue un Fisher X-100-C(después les subo las fotos) el que después de restaurado venda junto con el X-101-D que postee lineas arriba en este foro, he conseguido este probador de tubos que me parece bueno para lo que se quiere.

El EICO 635






Saludos


----------



## Helminto G. (Feb 25, 2013)

chulo!                              !!!!


----------



## Tacatomon (Feb 26, 2013)

Lindos equipos @Luis Eduardo! It's Bulb Time!!!

@Ratmayor, ¿Ahora si vas a correr un Cinebech11? Ratmayor McFly.... Gallina!!!


----------



## Luis Eduardo Sánchez (Feb 26, 2013)

Tacatomon dijo:


> Lindos equipos @Luis Eduardo! It's Bulb Time!!!







Bulb, bulb, bulb is't a bulb time!!!!


----------



## Ratmayor (Feb 26, 2013)

Tacatomon dijo:


> ¿Ahora si vas a correr un Cinebech11? Ratmayor McFly.... Gallina!!!


 Y eso que es?


----------



## Tacatomon (Feb 26, 2013)

Tssssssss, Es un programa de Render que usa la CPU. It's Freeware!!!

Anda, no me decepciones http://bit.ly/Xe7M7A

Saludos al foro!!!


----------



## nachonkx (Feb 26, 2013)

Mi nueva olimexino 328 (Arduino Compatible)






Ya se me ocurrirá algún buen proyecto en el cual usarla.


----------



## Nuyel (Feb 26, 2013)

Bonita Olimexino, yo pensaba en comprar la Olimexino-5510 ya que tengo unos MSP430F5508 que no he usado por que no se ni como montar el circuito, mejor dicho, no tengo idea de en que usarlos y cuando pienso en una pues al ser SMD no se puede experimentar tan fácil, la Olimexino ya me traería ese circuito y me sale más barato que armarlo yo (eso sin contar lo bonito  y que el 5510 tiene el doble de memoria de programa).

Bueno hablando de Arduino, hoy vino el cartero a traerme el Arduino chino que pedí el mes pasado junto con unos cables y conectores que había pedido por eBay (lo que no me explico muy bien es por que primero dejó lo de eBay y más tarde regreso con el Arduino), ahora solo me falta soldar los conectores a la Kinetics y podré empezar a usarla, la LaunchPad de la foto es la que ya tenia por que todavía no he abierto la nueva (ahí se ve en el borde), tambien pedí unos cables dupont macho-macho para poder conectar las LaunchPad me servirán bastante.
No soy muy fan del Arduino pero por su popularidad en sistemas replicas que se han hecho en base a esta cosa es que decidí comprar esta replica china, se ve idéntico al original excepto por el "Design in Italy" en lugar del "Made in Italy".

Tacatomon, al final ya apareció el cargo de Newark/element14 en el estado de cuenta y me liberaron el resto, eso confirma mis peores sospechas, necesitaré tener el doble de saldo de lo que voy a comprar con ellos cuando quiera pedir pero no me cobrarán adicional por envíos (según ya los incluye y viendo la pagina de USA a ellos les vende más barato pero con envio aparte).


----------



## fausto garcia (Mar 3, 2013)

Saludos compañeros, aqui les dejo unas imagenes de un ampli que compre es 100% chino, pero con una calidad aceptable y potencia decente, dice tener 500 + 500 Watts, pero calculo que da  algo mas de 150W por canal.

Hice unas pruebas a +-32v y sono bastante bien supongo que con unos +-45v si podra mover unos sub MTX de 10" que tengo,  

En general creo que fue una buena compra porque me costo $600pesos (poco menos de 50 dolares americanos) y ya tiene todo, solo hay que hacer las conexiones y colocar el transformador.

Saludos desde Puebla México.


----------



## osk_rin (Mar 3, 2013)

muy bueno. 
lo que se ve chino en verdad son esos disipadores, creo que no es mala idea buscarle unos mejores  

saludos.


----------



## fausto garcia (Mar 3, 2013)

osk_rin dijo:


> ...
> lo que se ve chino en verdad son esos disipadores, creo que no es mala idea buscarle unos mejores
> 
> saludos.



Si eso pense, supongo que tendre que ponerles 2 ventiladores de pc cuando los alimente con +-45v, creo que eso seria suficiente, por cierto los transistores que lleva es la clasica pareja   2SC5200-2SA1943  se ve que le lijaron la matricula, pero en tres se alcanza a distinguir la matricula que tenian, no se, si los Chinos lo hicieron o fue la tienda aqui en Mexico para "forzarte a pedirles" la info a ellos o comprarles otra placa. Tambien a las resistencias de potencia les borraron su matricula, en este caso me imagino que han de pensar que no sabemos que existen los multimetros.


----------



## tatajara (Mar 4, 2013)

buenas gente ¡¡
hoy les tarigo una de mis ultimas adquisiciones, aunque no tenga que ver con la electronica, quiero compartirlo jeje
se tratra de un karting marca brt (los fabrican en Bs.As) modelo 2008 con un motor 150cc, esta pintado y rearmado y por ahora lo uso para ir a un circuito pero no competimos por nada jeje
PD: ya tiene si primer carrera despues de armado 
bueno aca se los dejo 
saludos


----------



## Luis Eduardo Sánchez (Mar 4, 2013)

osk_rin dijo:


> muy bueno.
> lo que se ve chino en verdad son esos disipadores, creo que no es mala idea buscarle unos mejores
> 
> saludos.


 

Oye Fausto y para evitarte problemas de polvo y cosas de esas?

No te suena usar un sistema water cooled con glycol como los que usa thermaltake para los computadores de alto rendimiento en donde el uso de ventiladores sería muy ruidoso???

Mira esta foto, con eso te ahorrarías en tamaño del disipador y lo novedoso "cero ruido"






Saludos


----------



## fausto garcia (Mar 4, 2013)

Saludos compañero, hace un tiempo trabaje en una empresa textil y en los tableros de algunas maquinas se empleaba algo asi, se utilizan unos cilindros de un material plastico y sumergidos en el mismo, resistencias de potencia de 2.2 KΩ 80watts, a las que llamabamos sapitos, el liquido era de color rojo claro, siempre quise hacer pruebas con los disipadores pero nunca supe donde comprar ese liquido.


----------



## Tacatomon (Mar 4, 2013)

Para loop de sistemas Watercooling puedes usar Agua Destilada, Glycol o anticongelante de automóvil. Para uso industrial, se usan Aceites en los sistemas de refrigeración. 3en1, 3en1!

Saludos al foro!!!


----------



## fausto garcia (Mar 5, 2013)

Saludos compañeros, aqui les dejo imagenes de un amplificador automotriz que recien "me regalaron" (en realidad lo compre a precio de regalo)  

Resulta que gracias a nuestro querido *expresidente del empleo * (los paisanos ya saben de quien hablo) a falta de empleo formal, estoy empezando una micro... no mejor dicho nano-autoboutique (donde instalo equipo de audio, video y otros accesorios a los autos) me llego un cliente (entiendase victima) con un problema en su amplificador, me dijo:  esta chi... $·"·&"?¿ª"  de amplificador ya no sirve, diario me quema los fusibles, abrio el maletero de su auto y ahi estaba... fue amor a primera vista.



En ese momento soporte las ganas de decirle que me lo vendiera y fingiendo desinteres lo revise e inmediatamente vi el problema, tenia colocado un fusible de 10 Amp, cuando por lo regular los amplificadores de dos canales mas sencillos vienen de fabrica con un fusible de 20Amp, tenia dos subwoofers conectados en paralelo, en el modo bridge, con impedancia final 2Ω, cuando esa configuracion por lo regular esta reservada para los amplificadores monoblock, de *clase d *por eso quemaba los fusibles, ya que cuando demandaba mas corriente a la bateria, esta no era soportada por el fusible ocasionando que se quemara.  

Me mostro los fusibles quemados, *¡¡¡todos eran de 10Amp!!! *le dije que lo bajaramos para "revisarlo" pero me dijo que no, que ya estaba harto de esa  &%$?)(") y me pidio le mostrara los que tenia, al final le instale un *Audiobanh* de cuatro canales, casi de la misma potencia que este.

Arreglamos lo de la instalacion cables, terminales, pijas, manguera, fusible de linea etc. mas una coca-cola de 2.5 lts por este ampli, asi que pague mas o menos $300

Ciertamente que no es un super amplificador, pero a mas de 10 años que salio al mercado, todavia suena muy bien, lo limpie, cambie el fusible de 10Amp, ya que el manual dice que debe ser de 40Amp, el diseño del disipador fue lo que mas me gusto, lo estuve tocando con un sub de 12" kicker y me encanto la potencia y sus disipadores apenas se entibian.  

Le pienso pintar la tapa superior de color negro para desaparecer los raspones y colocarle leds rojos de alto brillo, dentro del gabinete para iluminar la ventana, por la cual se miran los componentes.


----------



## Tacatomon (Mar 5, 2013)

Que lindo amplificador, sin duda alguna. A mi también me agradan esos diseños. Muy robustos de construcción y de buena calidad. Enhorabuena por la adquisición.

Saludos al Foro!!!


----------



## Tacatomon (Mar 7, 2013)

Al cliente, lo que pida. Así de simple.

Y en el trabajo, no hay que dar explicaciones de nada, no son necesarias. Tan solo hay que cumplir con lo requisitos de éste y eso es todo.

Saludo al foro!


PS: Para reparar Mobos






Y estos, son para Mi PC, Green Lake. Ya casi sisisi.






Estimo que por ahí del Miércoles, deben de estar en casa. Ahí apenas están a Mitad de Camino ^^


----------



## Tacatomon (Mar 22, 2013)

Por fin están en mi casa!





















Delta TFC1212DE. 3.8A 12V Cerca de 252CFM y 5500RPM (68db)

1K CFM entre los 4 y casi 200W!!! Una locura. Los usaré en el Radiador de mi H100, esto dentro de la PC. Fotos pronto.

Saludos al foro!!!

PS: Rara vez los usaré a tope. Tienen control PWM y trabajarán al mínimo casi todo el tiempo. Aunque, de vez en cuando, con el Overclock se lucirán


----------



## Tacatomon (Mar 25, 2013)

Otro mas que llegó...





























































Esta preciosidad, se merece un buen set de fotos...
























Que puedo decir, de los mejores transductores alrededor del globo. Tremendoooooo en todo el sentido de la palabra.


----------



## Mastodonte Man (Mar 25, 2013)

Pero que bocinoooon! es de 18 pulgadas?? se ve poderoso y ya me imagino esos bajos al aire libre 


SALUDOS!!!


----------



## nasaserna (Mar 25, 2013)

Te felicito, esos son de los buenos de verdad, y aun los hacen sin miserias, en verdad es muy fotogénico. ni te pregunto por el precio, en todo caso la envidia es de la buena.
Y quedan en buenas manos.


----------



## Luis Eduardo Sánchez (Mar 26, 2013)

Tacatomon dijo:


> Por fin están en mi casa!
> 
> Delta TFC1212DE. 3.8A 12V Cerca de 252CFM y 5500RPM (68db)
> 
> ...



Excelentes ventiladores, pero la pregunta es:

Como vas a manejar el tema del ruido (68dB por ventilador a full power es bastante alto)?

Si son 4 no me quiero imaginar el ruido que harán. Cuidado con tus oidos, son únicos e irremplazables!!!!


----------



## Tacatomon (Mar 26, 2013)

Debo decir, que en verdad son muy ruidosos!!! Con solo 1 es suficiente para quedarse sordo un buen rato.

Los usaré con un control PWM siempre al mínimo, digamos unas 800RPM o cerca de eso, con los 4 funcionando en un radiador se mantendrá todo muy fresco.

Saludos a todos!



Mastodonte Man dijo:


> Pero que bocinoooon! es de 18 pulgadas?? se ve poderoso y ya me imagino esos bajos al aire libre
> 
> 
> SALUDOS!!!



Si, de 18". Ya veremos como se desempeña! 





nasaserna dijo:


> Te felicito, esos son de los buenos de verdad, y aun los hacen sin miserias, en verdad es muy fotogénico. ni te pregunto por el precio, en todo caso la envidia es de la buena.
> Y quedan en buenas manos.



La verdad que si he agarrado una nueva visión del panorama en cuanto a los componentes de Pro-Audio. Este woofer, es como pocos. Es completamente balanceado en todo aspecto. Nada que ver con los los de marcas comunes. Lo realmente bueno, tiene su precio. Y si, es hermoso a la vista. http://bit.ly/ZSt4J3

Ya estaremos diseñando el recinto acústico.


Saludos!!!


----------



## Helminto G. (Mar 26, 2013)

bien dice, nomeacuerdoquien, que tu equipo de audio es el mejor hasta que escuchas uno mejor...


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 26, 2013)

Tacatomon dijo:


> Si, de 18". Ya veremos como se desempeña!


 
*Max. Excursion Before Damage**1.6" / 40mm*

*Enclosure Volume**200Liters/7.06cu. ft.*


----------



## mogolloelectro (Mar 26, 2013)

yo tengo un amigo en barranquilla que posee 4 de esos (aunque son marca byc) que hasta donde tengo entendido es la misma fabrica y son o deben ser igual de buenos a los rcf los maneja en 4 ohms (2 en paralelo por salida) y les tiene un amplificador yorkville ap6040 a la salida de bajo (tal para cual parlante y amplificador) el amplificador entrega 2000w rms por canal a 4 ohms y es sorprendente y abrumador el bajo que se siente al frente de ellos e incluso a cerca de 300 metros de distancia 
yo estuve un dia que llegue y vi que estaban modificando los amplificadores y estaban probando el rendimiento el bajo y sin saberme quede al lado de los 4 bajos y ponen la pista de audio (tambien estaban estrenando un procesador de sonido dbx) cuando senti que me quede sin aire por la presion del bajo es algo indescriptible pero poderoso
ah por ahi tengo que adjuntar unas fotos de mis nuevas adquisiciones que no es electronico pero esa unido directamente al tema
es un mandril de taladro de banco especial por que maneja brocas desde .3mm a 4mm que le mande a tornear un vastago de 1/8 de pulgada para ubicarlo en un motortool y consegui brocas de .4 .5 .6 .7 y .8 mm aunque no fue algo muy economico (pero valio la pena la inversion) solo el mandril fueron alrededor de 40 dolares y en las brocas cerca de 25 dolares (haciendo la conversion a dolares americanos para que se hagan a la idea)
estamos pendientes con las fotos


----------



## mogolloelectro (Mar 26, 2013)

bueno aca estan las fotos 
ps data: me enfoco la huella dactilar en vez de la broca pero tambien sirve para que comparen dimensiones


----------



## chinouv (Abr 3, 2013)

unas pequeñas celdas solares  policristalinas de 3x6 pulgadas y 1.9Wp

saludos a todos


----------



## chinouv (Abr 7, 2013)

les comparto mi primer panel solar


----------



## electroconico (Abr 12, 2013)

Aqui algunas de mis recientes adquisiciones 

-Estación de soldar weller
-Varios componentes sparkfun(leds rgb/magjacks para ethernet y pic/joystick
-Pickit3 , el pickit2 ya lo tenia  pero no pueden estar separados 
-Wifi comm demo
-nexus 7 , con el tome las fotos,la camara no es buena,solo sirve para el chat.

Me adelante al dia del niño 

Saludos!


----------



## Helminto G. (Abr 12, 2013)

quiubo? hoy me agencie de mi superdistribuidor uno de estos, solo me intereso el ojo magico pero si puedo hacerlo funcionar lo hare...





no es el mio pero es igualito


----------



## Ratmayor (Abr 12, 2013)

Felicidades compa,  Tuve uno similar, EICO pero era un Tracer Scope...


----------



## Helminto G. (Abr 17, 2013)

creo que ando de presunciones ultimamente, debido a una larga historia me quede sin taladro de banco hasta hoy que compre (y este nuevecito) lindo ejemplar que a mi parecer salio en buen precio:




ahora si podre continuar con proyectos pendientes, no se imaginan como extrañe una herramienta tan util como esta


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 17, 2013)

Debo apretar el botón "me gusta demasiado"


----------



## Helminto G. (Abr 17, 2013)

haa olvide mencionar, tiene indicador laser de donde caera la broca....


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 17, 2013)

Y eso como lo hace , porque si no está ahuecada la mecha , a distinta altura , distinta diagonal ¿no?


----------



## Helminto G. (Abr 17, 2013)

usa unos primas cilindricos por la parte de atras, asi a diferente altura modifica su angulo


----------



## Dario (Abr 20, 2013)

Helminto G. dijo:


> creo que ando de presunciones ultimamente, debido a una larga historia me quede sin taladro de banco hasta hoy que compre (y este nuevecito) lindo ejemplar que a mi parecer salio en buen precio:
> http://www.todoferreteria.com/prod_images/0000002477_1.jpg
> ahora si podre continuar con proyectos pendientes, no se imaginan como extrañe una herramienta tan util como esta


amigo, te felicito, es una herramienta muy util para cualquier trabajo que requiera perforaciones... muy bueno amigo  
saludosss


----------



## Americo8888 (Abr 28, 2013)

La verdad no sabia que se podia presumir un poco en este foro, jejejeje, bueno aqui mi laser de He-Ne, el tubo laser fué mi primera compra en eBay, unos 49 US dolar+ 25 US dolar por el shipping y unos 56 US dolar por impuestos de aduanas!!!!!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 28, 2013)

Si la envidia sana existe  . . .  me da envidia insana


----------



## locodelafonola (Abr 28, 2013)

Americo8888 dijo:


> La verdad no sabia que se podia presumir un poco en este foro, jejejeje, bueno aqui mi laser de He-Ne, el tubo laser fué mi primera compra en eBay, unos 49 US dolar+ 25 US dolar por el shipping y unos 56 US dolar por impuestos de aduanas!!!!!


hhhhhhhhhhhheeeeeeeeeeeyyyyyyyyyyy amigo americo8888 ..yo tenia uno de esos tubos He.Ne pero se me agoto ¿¿¿¿ de que potencia es ese ?????


----------



## el-rey-julien (Abr 28, 2013)

y cual es uso que se le da ?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 28, 2013)

Cortar Lemures al medio ?


----------



## el-rey-julien (Abr 28, 2013)

yo no vi en la foto que el láser sale para afuera del tubo,o si sale por alguna punta?


----------



## locodelafonola (Abr 28, 2013)

querido amigo aca esta la respuesta dosme y lemur   el compañero no aclara la  potencia del mismo  pero el que yo tenia era de 5mW y el que tengo hoy es uno de 80nW que si se ve el haz


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 28, 2013)

Sinó sería un laser tímido


----------



## Americo8888 (Abr 29, 2013)

el-rey-julien dijo:


> yo no vi en la foto que el láser sale para afuera del tubo,o si sale por alguna punta?


 
Hola compañeros, les respondo:
El Laser de He-Ne es de 5mW pero el vendedor midió 7,8mW antes de enviarmelo,lo compré en el 2007, anexo más fotos, donde se puede ver la apertura en la caja de herramientas plástica donde lo alojé, se observa un billete de 20 nuevos soles para referencia de tamaño y un multimetro para medir el voltaje a traves de un resistor de 1K que esta en serie con el tubo para conocer la corriente que en este caso no debe ser mayor a 7mA, y para que sirve? pues para muchas cosas en realidad; desde una simple "cosa curiosa" que mostrar a los amigos hasta para experimentos de comunicación via láser, experimentos de física, efectos luminosos, etc y si es verdad los tubos láser tienen una vida limitada basicamente por la pérdida gradual del Helio por difusión.
Saludos
Americo8888


----------



## electroconico (Abr 29, 2013)

Aqui una ultima adquisición.

Raspberrys para cacharrear!


----------



## Nuyel (Abr 29, 2013)

Te envidio electroconico, Raspberry Pi o BeagleBone Black, he pensado en adquirir una de esas dos mini computadoras de bolsillo XD, pero creo que me inclinaré por la segunda por mis buenas experiencias con TI.


----------



## electroconico (Abr 30, 2013)

Pues ya quiero probar el raspberry , me han hablado muy bien de el y veo que tiene mucho soporte,lo que no se es si sea costeable al realicer un proyecto :/ ,pero sin duda reduce tiempos de programacion y esas cosas con la potencia que tiene.

Saludos!

P.D. En realidad no sale tan barato usarlo, porque de inicio necesitas la raspberry,fuente de alimentacion,una pantalla con hdmi,teclado ,mouse,una sd de buenas prestaciones si usas media.
pfff , el problema es la pantalla  jajaja


----------



## Nuyel (Abr 30, 2013)

Por eso me esta convenciendo más la BeagleBone, no se para que sirva pero veo muchas terminales así que para algo me serán útiles, como dices no sale barato usar esta cosa, la tarjeta será muy potente y todo pero le faltan esas cosas adicionales donde la pantalla es la que sale cara, se supone que uno ya debería tener una TV con HDMI pero aquí en México a como andamos no siempre es posible pasar del CRT que compraste hace 10 años, yo mientras ando juntando para un monitor para mi PC, ya veré si consigo uno con HDMI por que me interesó un modelito de HP que solo tiene DisplayPort.


----------



## idem258 (May 20, 2013)

Yo conecto mi raspberry a mi televisor convencional por RCA y por ahora lo uso como centro multimedia para ver animes... pronto lo usaré para descargar y mantenerlo descargando a un disco duro externo



Estas son las fotos de mi Raspberri Pi B, recientemente adquirida con case incluido, La SD que tiene es clase 10 para mayor velocidad de arranque
 y tambien quiero presumir de mi guapa novia, la que les llama "cositos" a mis componentes... :3


----------



## Ratmayor (May 23, 2013)

idem258 dijo:


> y tambien quiero presumir de mi guapa novia, *la que les llama "cositos" a mis componentes*... :3


La mia le dice "cucarachitas" :3  P.D. Buena adquisición...


----------



## Helminto G. (May 23, 2013)

tengo uno de estos (no preguntn por que):  





http://www.xelios.it/doc/MorphoSmartCBMModuleIntegration.pdf

lo mas probable es que este dañado aunque no se de donde, alguna idea de que podria hacer con el?


----------



## Helminto G. (Jun 25, 2013)

dicen que una imagen presume mas que mil palabras asi que:

38HE7 por si se lo preguntaban


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 26, 2013)

Son Haaaaaaarmooooosaaaaaaasssssss


----------



## Psyke (Jun 26, 2013)

Que son "electronic tubes" o "tubos electronicos"?


----------



## Helminto G. (Jun 26, 2013)

Psyke dijo:


> Que son "electronic tubes" o "tubos electronicos"?


http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Válvula_termoiónica


----------



## Psyke (Jun 26, 2013)

Crei que ya no se fabricaban las valvulas. Por que les gustan tanto a la gente?


----------



## Helminto G. (Jun 26, 2013)

se fabrican mas de lo que te imaginas, son populares entre los musicos y fanaticos audiofilos...

yo soy gustoso de las tecnologias obsoletas, y estos tubos son nuevos pero no recientes, tienen sus años guardados, hasta donde se la G E hace años que abandono la produccion


----------



## analogico (Jun 26, 2013)

Psyke dijo:


> Crei que ya no se fabricaban las valvulas. Por que les gustan tanto a la gente?



eso me recuerda
la placa madre a tubos











ademas del sonido los tubos todavia se usan en aplicaciones militares como
aviones de combate, radares


----------



## idem258 (Jun 27, 2013)

analogico dijo:


> eso me recuerda
> la placa madre a tubos
> 
> http://www.google.com/url?sa=i&sour...svl6hZd_WL4s0CmOHy67Fdlg&ust=1372359413009349
> ...



En serio tenian tubos las placas... creo que me estas tomando el pelo... y lo peor, dudo de mis conocimientos...


----------



## djwash (Jun 27, 2013)

Si, tenian valvula pero solo esa, hasta donde se no se fabrico otro engendro de ese tipo...


----------



## idem258 (Jun 27, 2013)

Ok, lo he visto todo.. ._____________________________. he leido sus especificaciones... y esa valvula la usa para el audio... asu alguien tuvo una de esas?


----------



## Ratmayor (Ago 1, 2013)

Eme aquí de nuevo 

Vean lo que me encontré en la basura 


​Se trata de un amplificadorcito Clase D basado en el TDA7498L, solo tenía los capacitores de la fuente dañados  los puentes rojos que le puse son para activar el IC un pin Standby que tiene por ahí


----------



## Luis Eduardo Sánchez (Ago 2, 2013)

Ratmayor dijo:


> Eme aquí de nuevo
> 
> Vean lo que me encontré en la basura
> Ver el archivo adjunto 96601​
> ...


 
 sin plalabras, definitivamente hay gente que es consumista y bota cosas por que si!


----------



## Ratmayor (Ago 2, 2013)

Luis Eduardo Sánchez dijo:


> sin plalabras, definitivamente hay gente que es consumista y bota cosas por que si!


Mientras existamos gente ecológica como nosotros los electrónicos que reciclan todo ese tipo de cosas, se mantendrá el balance universal


----------



## analogico (Ago 2, 2013)

Ratmayor dijo:


> Mientras existamos gente ecológica como nosotros los electrónicos que reciclan todo ese tipo de cosas, se mantendrá el balance universal
> 
> https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/gallery/files/1/6/2/9/8/imagescaef3q4m.jpg​



entonces  el 50% es electronico



no creo  a lo mas el 5%


----------



## Dario (Ago 9, 2013)

Aya voy cuadricopteeeerrrr!!! jajaja


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ago 9, 2013)

espectacular Dario ¡¡¡


----------



## Dario (Ago 9, 2013)

jeje... si, es un proyecto en conjunto con mi hermano raul ... la semana que viene me llega la radio.  por cierto, gracias su magestad, es que con tanta felicidad se me olvido de darselas jajaja...


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ago 9, 2013)

haa dario siempre igual,trabajando y muy duro con proyectos ,como la cnc ,los robot de tu hermano(si siempre me acuerdo de la foto que subiste ,el taller  y todo eso),me guta tu entusiasmo,
sigue asi ¡¡ felicitaciones ¡¡¡ ojala muchos de nuestros compañeros tuvieran tu entusiasmo ¡¡¡ siempre trabajando ¡¡¡¡¡¡ te envidio che ¡¡¡
por la tenacidad en todos tus proyectos


----------



## Dario (Ago 9, 2013)

el-rey-julien dijo:


> haa dario siempre igual,trabajando y muy duro con proyectos ,como la cnc ,los robot de tu hermano(si siempre me acuerdo de la foto que subiste ,el taller  y todo eso),me guta tu entusiasmo,
> sigue asi ¡¡ felicitaciones ¡¡¡ ojala muchos de nuestros compañeros tuvieran tu entusiasmo ¡¡¡ siempre trabajando ¡¡¡¡¡¡ te envidio che ¡¡¡
> por la tenacidad en todos tus proyectos


 muchas gracias!!! quien no va a tener entusiasmo con un mensaje como este... :s


----------



## Helminto G. (Ago 9, 2013)

opino lo mismo que don lemur dario, animo con el proyecto y me chiflas donde pones los detalles que quiero ver como termina esto....


----------



## Dario (Ago 9, 2013)

asi sera amigos, compartire aqui el progreso del cuadricopter...


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ago 9, 2013)

D@rio dijo:


> muchas gracias!!! quien no va a tener entusiasmo con un mensaje como este... :s



te lo mereces ,yo pienso que sos incansable y tenes el espíritu del inventor ,tenacidad, siempre que te fijas un objetivo lo logras,me guta eso y le hace bien a todos ya que compartes tus logros ,eso nos hace seguir a todos nosotros seguir adelante .
como ya lo comente por hay,me siento orgulloso de tener compañeros como tu  y de formar parte de esta comunidad ,me siento bien ante compañeros como tu,ese es el espiritu ,de compartir los logros i siempre abanzar,aprender,pero sobre todo compartir


----------



## Dario (Ago 10, 2013)

Que barbaro, no me canso de agradecer a mis amigos... gracias, muchas agracias a todos!!! . ya he posteado la lista de cosas que voy a usar en este bichito aqui https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/...spost&utm_medium=laspost&utm_campaign=laspost y la semana que viene, comienza su construccion y obviamente voy a compartir en ese post toda la info... saludosss


----------



## Americo8888 (Ago 13, 2013)

Hola, siguiendo con el hilo, no queria dejar de presumir mi ultimo juguete, es un Tx digital DVB-S de 4 Watts RF, TP variable, acepta un SR desde 1024 hasta 10000(para un solo programa,no mux), EPG hasta 140 caracteres, FEC desde 1/2 hasta 7/8, puede transmitir desde un memoria SD archivos *.ts y por USB desde disco duro, una webcam o tarjeta de captura alojada en una PC o laptop, este equipo es muy bueno para una suave entrada a las transmisiones digitales, y lo mejor; es barato.


----------



## chaires (Ago 15, 2013)

Bueno yo NO lo eh comprado.................. Esto creo deberia ir en ´´ Adquisiciones a futuro´´
Bueno despues de usar un Cautin de estacion weller desde hace ya un tiempo estaba enamorado y  regresar a un cautin tipo lapiz trupper de 45 watts que la punta de cobre se pone negra y  esta corroída, para soldar QFN's 3mmx3mm no me sirve de mucho

Estoy pensando en adquirir esta maravilla que les parece??? (Soñar no cuesta nada) 
Eh estado soñando que lo tengo,.. en un mini laboratorio de electrónica  donde hago mis circuitos e investigaciones

Me paso igual con un Fluke 289, que queria y lo materialice al final,.. Aunque me haya quedado sin comerme un antojo por unos meses.. jejeje

Esto NO es para un taller de negocios, es simplemente para fines educativos y  de aprendizaje personal






Otra cosa que suelo comprar es informacion que serian los libros de Electronica, y modulos de evaluacion principalmente de Texas Instrument, y algunos chinos

Saludos


----------



## Nuyel (Ago 16, 2013)

Es hermosa esa estación, pero para mi si seria un sueño demasiado grande. Esperemos que logres materializarlo.
Bueno no dejo fotos por que se descompuso mi cámara, pero lo ultimo que recibí hace dos días fueron las bisagras para mi laptop que compre en eBay, la pantalla superior de la Nintendo DSL así como el digitalizador táctil y unos cristales de 12MHz que pedí en DX, ahora si ya tengo todo lo necesario para montar unos módulos de evaluación con unos MSP430 que tenia guardados en el cajón, si todo sale bien este fin de semana termino de diseñar la placa (necesitaba los cristales para asegurar las medidas).


----------



## chaires (Ago 16, 2013)

Nuyel dijo:


> Es hermosa esa estación, pero para mi si seria un sueño demasiado grande. Esperemos que logres materializarlo.
> Bueno no dejo fotos por que se descompuso mi cámara, pero lo ultimo que recibí hace dos días fueron las bisagras para mi laptop que compre en eBay, la pantalla superior de la Nintendo DSL así como el digitalizador táctil y unos cristales de 12MHz que pedí en DX, ahora si ya tengo todo lo necesario para montar unos módulos de evaluación con unos MSP430 que tenia guardados en el cajón, si todo sale bien este fin de semana termino de diseñar la placa (necesitaba los cristales para asegurar las medidas).




Si es un sueño demasiado grande, Ya que actualmente no trabajo ni estudio...la uni la deje por falta de dinero y por mal informacion sobre becas o cosas asi ,bueno cuando tenia 18, actualmente tengo 22 años y pues cuando estuve trabajando, daba dinero para todos los gastos de la casa y actualmente cuando voy a ayudarle a mi papa en sus trabajos, pus es lo mismo nimodo que le cobre  mi papa va para los gastos de la casa
Estoy en vias de entrar a trabajar y esta base me inspira, para usarla en mi proximo estudio de ingenieria, ya que tambien me eh pagado tambien la prepa  cosas pues porque somos muy humildes y que mas a hechale ganas no?

El fluke 289lo compre, sin dejar de lado las obligaciones de aportar en la casa, y eso que hablamos de que me pagaban unos 900 pesos a la semana (70 dolares)



Por cierto tengo unas piezas de compu que me regalaron, no se si sirvan ya que no tengo forma de verificar.. Bueno  voy a ver si las pongo aqui y quien quite alguien se las lleve si las necesita no?
(REGALADAS GRATIS)

es un monitor de 17´´ ctr LG 
una tarjeta de video geforce xfx 8400gs
un procesador socket 775 Intel pentium dual core E5200
Y 1.5Gb de ram KVR667D2N5

Claro son cosas ya un poco viejas pero Si lograran servir serian para un  upgrade sin gastar 
Saludos


----------



## analogico (Ago 16, 2013)

chaires dijo:


> una tarjeta de video geforce xfx 8400gs
> un procesador socket 775 Intel pentium dual core E5200
> Y 1.5Gb de ram KVR667D2N5
> 
> ...




  si esas  cosas son viejas como seran las nuevas


----------



## Helminto G. (Ago 16, 2013)

viejo mi galvanometro que acabo de comprar:


----------



## Nuyel (Ago 16, 2013)

Te entiendo chaires, yo tambien ando estudiando y se me complica un poco estas cosas, pero ya últimamente he estado haciendo trabajitos para el tecnológico y ganando un poco, aparte de otros por hacer los PCBs y asesorar otros alumnos, aquí enseñan lo teórico no lo practico, ahora veré como entra la cosa por que me estaban ofreciendo hacerlo más oficial por parte del Tec y que ellos me pondrían el laboratorio, aparte me lo contarían para el servicio social, la residencia y dicen que por los proyectos hasta para la titulación.


----------



## dearlana (Ago 18, 2013)

Una de las mejores cosas que he comprado es un Analizador de Espectro de Hameg:

Barre desde 100 KHz. hasta 1,1 GHz. de una sola pasada.

Comprarlo con el Analizador de Tracking incorporado me costó unas 100000 pesetas más (Total= 400 y pico mil pesetas).

Tiene un Spam que permite ver señales de 1 GHz. con la sinusoide ampliada directa. Se puede averiguar la frecuencia exacta centrando el marcador en el centro de la sinusoide.

Una pasada, a la hora de hacer cualquier emisor, de averiguar la frecuencia exacta de un mando. A la hora de hacer cualquier filtro de RF y mil uso más.

Ahorra muchísimo tiempo y dinero al hacer cualquier proyecto en RF.

Se lo recomiendo a todo el mundo.


----------



## Tacatomon (Ago 18, 2013)

dearlana dijo:


> Una de las mejores cosas que he comprado es un Analizador de Espectro de Hameg:
> 
> Barre desde 100 KHz. hasta 1,1 GHz. de una sola pasada.
> 
> ...



Muy lindo y todo pero... ¿Y las fotos?











Helminto G. dijo:


> viejo mi galvanometro que acabo de comprar:
> Ver el archivo adjunto 97362



A fondo de escala serían: ¿uV, mV?


----------



## Helminto G. (Ago 18, 2013)

Tacatomon dijo:


> A fondo de escala serían: ¿uV, mV?



pues aun no mido las características de esa visita, la escala por lo que pude suponer es porcentaje, no dice nada y lo curioso es que no es de empotrar como suelen serlo


----------



## dearlana (Ago 20, 2013)

Para Tacatomon:

Primera foto que subo a este foro: (Ahora que tengo Adsl por cable desde hace un par de días).





(Tacatomon: Si sabes de sitios para subir fotos distintos a subefotos y me los indicas, te estaré muy agradecido).


----------



## Tacatomon (Ago 20, 2013)

dearlana dijo:


> Para Tacatomon:
> 
> Primera foto que subo a este foro: (Ahora que tengo Adsl por cable desde hace un par de días).
> 
> ...



Ahora veo como luce el aparato eh! Excelente adquisición.

Para subir fotos, yo usaba Photobucket. Aun lo uso, pero la interfaz ahora me resulta poco "Lenta" comparada con Imgur y es aquí donde comparto y subo mis imágenes desde ahora. La otra pasó a ser el archivo. 

Cualquiera de los 2 es recomendable y completamente gratis. 

Saludos!!!

PS:

Llegaron estos pequeños hace unas semanas para una *graaaan* fuente de poder lineal. Hasta el momento, se han desempeñado excelente rectificando 90VDC


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 20, 2013)

Haaaarmosos Capacitadores 

Sabés que en la fuente *de uso diario* tengo puesto hace años un Sprague Computer Grade de 10.000 uF x 19 Vdc . . . y la fuente llega a los *33 Vdc* 

Algo parecido a éste :


----------



## Tacatomon (Ago 20, 2013)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Haaaarmosos Capacitadores
> 
> Sabés que en la fuente *de uso diario* tengo puesto hace años un Sprague Computer Grade de 10.000 uF x 19 Vdc . . . y la fuente llega a los *33 Vdc*
> 
> ...



Calidad, Calidad Por todos Lados!!!

Los Sprague Powerlytic, a esos les tengo bastante respeto. Casi no me he encontrado con condensadores de Vishay pero sé que son muy usados para fuentes de alto ripple y ultra larga duración. Este grado de condensadores fácilmente puede pasar funcionando 30 años sin problemas incluso a 60-70°C. Los PEH169 son los mismos de Evox-Rifa (Ultra HiFi Audio Grade)... Pero no le digan nada a nadie...  
Bastante recomendados los Kemet, pero son muuuuy difíciles de conseguir, incluso por medio de los distribuidores oficiales. Hay que tener bastante paciencia (Y Dólares) para hacerse de algunos condensadores de "Envase grande".

Otras series muy Pro, la 550CE de Cornell Dubilier, los U36D de United Chemicon, los CGS de Mallory, los 3186 de Vishay y CDE entre otros pesos grandes. Son muy costosos, pero dan un rendimiento excelente aunado a su larga duración a través de los años




​


----------



## dearlana (Ago 21, 2013)

Para subir fotos, yo usaba Photobucket. Aun lo uso, pero la interfaz ahora me resulta poco "Lenta" comparada con Imgur y es aquí donde comparto y subo mis imágenes desde ahora. La otra pasó a ser el archivo. 

Cualquiera de los 2 es recomendable y completamente gratis. 

Saludos!!!

---------------------------------------

Mil gracias Tacatomon.

Usaré lo que me indicas.

Gracias de nuevo.


----------



## chaires (Ago 22, 2013)

Nuyel dijo:


> Te entiendo chaires, yo tambien ando estudiando y se me complica un poco estas cosas, pero ya últimamente he estado haciendo trabajitos para el tecnológico y ganando un poco, aparte de otros por hacer los PCBs y asesorar otros alumnos, aquí enseñan lo teórico no lo practico, ahora veré como entra la cosa por que me estaban ofreciendo hacerlo más oficial por parte del Tec y que ellos me pondrían el laboratorio, aparte me lo contarían para el servicio social, la residencia y dicen que por los proyectos hasta para la titulación.



A echarle ganas a si es como realmente se puede hacer algo, solo  por nosotros mismos
como sea pero que no decaiga nuestro estado de animo ni con las cosas malas siempre hacia delante
jeje saludo

Yo para subir fotos uso : http://tinypic.com/


----------



## fernandob (Ago 22, 2013)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Haaaarmosos Capacitadores
> 
> Sabés que en la fuente *de uso diario* tengo puesto hace años un Sprague Computer Grade de 10.000 uF x *19 Vdc* . . . y la fuente llega a los *33 Vdc*


 



Tacatomon dijo:


> Calidad, Calidad Por todos Lados!!!


 
coraje diria yo , tener al lado de la cara un C . sobregardado en tension


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 22, 2013)

Mi bruta fuente de uso brutal la armé de soltero  y está formada por parte de una bruta fuente de ferromodelismo similar a ésta a excepción que la mia será de 200 Watts :






_Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLM-427649968-eliminador-para-tren-electrico-ho-gilbert-ho-652-vintage-_JM_

La ventaja es que la regulación de voltaje es estilo variac , o sea que esa manija tiene un cursor que corre sobre el bobinado secundario.

La monté sobre una caja de chapa mas grande y originalmente era para 17 V , así que 10.000uF por 19Vdc  no estaba tan mal  . . . hasta que me di cuenta que le podía poner una llave y llevarla a 0-17 o 17-34  y así anda desde ese entonces , tan bruta es que ni siquiera lleva fusibles  y ya le he freido algunos díodos de 10 A y hace poco le tosté el bobinado , pero el capacitor ese se la re-banca


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo (Ago 28, 2013)

Aca les dejo algunas foticos de un compra que hice:

Leds de 10W para reemplazar los halogenos de una luz efecto:



Toroides T157-2 para los amplis UCD:



Alguno que otro CI, bases CI, diodos...hace tiempo me mandaron unas muestras gratis de texas instruments de los driver UCC37322, ahí también están en la foto:



Estoy esperando que me lleguen unas cosas que compre por ebay y deal extreme, a lo que lleguen subo fotos

Saludos





dearlana dijo:


> Para Tacatomon:
> 
> Primera foto que subo a este foro: (Ahora que tengo Adsl por cable desde hace un par de días).
> 
> ...



Amigo, si es para publicar fotos en el foro y dentro del mensaje yo lo que hago es primero subirlas, luego cierro la ventana donde se suben las fotos y debajo cuerpo del mensaje donde aparecen las vistas en miniatura, copias en enlace e insertas la imagen con el icono insertar imagen.

Saludos


----------



## Mastodonte Man (Ago 28, 2013)

Esos nucleos toroidales estan .
En ebay eh visto muchas cosas a buen precio que no se consiguen por aca, como los toroidales. Algun  dia me lanzare a comprar unos y haber que tal con los envios internacionales y todo ese rollo.

SALUDOS!!!


----------



## Psyke (Ago 29, 2013)

Yo me compre esto... 7 kilos y medio nomás
24+24VAC 350w


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 29, 2013)

Que raro , ha de ser para uso continuooooooo , porque tiene tamaño como de 500 watts


----------



## Psyke (Ago 29, 2013)

A mi me suena a raro tambien, ya que vi una foto en la galeria del foro de un trafo de alrededor de 1000W y el que subio la foto dijo que pesaba 4,5 kg


----------



## dearlana (Ago 29, 2013)

Amigo, si es para publicar fotos en el foro y dentro del mensaje yo lo que hago es primero subirlas, luego cierro la ventana donde se suben las fotos y debajo cuerpo del mensaje donde aparecen las vistas en miniatura, copias en enlace e insertas la imagen con el icono insertar imagen.

--------------------------

Gracias Oscar Monsalvo.


----------



## Psyke (Ago 29, 2013)

Gracias por el consejo  
lo voy a implementar


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 30, 2013)

Psyke dijo:


> Yo me compre esto... 7 kilos y medio nomás
> 24+24VAC 350w


 
Medile la seccion del núcleo !

Saludos !


----------



## Psyke (Ago 30, 2013)

Lo habia hecho ya, me dio aproximadamente 340W


----------



## fernandob (Ago 30, 2013)

que lindo asi nuevecito, pero parece UN MONSTRUO de tamaño .

Ver el archivo adjunto 97950

un trafo dicro (electromecanico) me parece es mucho mas chico y es para "servicio pesado" .
me parece que en esto de transformadores o es cosa de materiales (que desconozco) o es cosa de el fabricante y "su orgullo" :
quizas a un fabricante no le importe decir que su trafo es de 12v 300w y que si le pedis 300w reales el pobre le caiga su Vsal a 10v y caliente para hervir huevos.

y a otro fabricante eso sea intolerable .


aca esta la pagina y medidas_:
http://www.trafoper.com.ar/transformadorespdf/1.pdf


me parece estos mas chicos y son 500 w 
_Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-471914442-transformadores-para-dicroicas-220v-12v-500w-_JM_


----------



## Psyke (Ago 30, 2013)

La verdad no se por que es tan grande, pero estoy muy feliz con el, aunque aun no lo he probado. Parece de buena calidad y bien hecho


----------



## electroconico (Sep 2, 2013)

HOla
Pues me estoy armando un pc ya que mi laptop me queda corta después de casi 5 años ,pero me ha rendido cada centavo.

Por ahora me compre este gabinete cooler master HAF XB 
cuesta alrededor de $100-120 dolares EU

Mi pc tendrá estas caracteristicas :

procesador - amd fx 8350
disipador    - 212 evo o el h100i(liquido) 
motherboard-asus sabertooth r2
fuente - cx750m  (750Watts  ire sobrado)
ram -    16GB corsair vengeance 8GB/slot
disco duro- 1TB
video - msi r7870

Con esto espero me rinda varios añitos.

Les dejo fotos del gabinete,la próxima semana voy por todas las partes.

Saludos!!


----------



## Tacatomon (Sep 3, 2013)

Bien bien Electoconico!

Se está cocinado algo excelente. Aunqueeeeee, El gabinete en ese factor de forma no me pasa, Cuestión personal.

Por las características del HW que planeas, Excelente. Un 8350FX va sobrado hoy en día y con esa relación al costo queda excelente.

La refrigeración, mmm. Me decantaría por el H100i, pero La verdad no he visto como queda el rad de 2x120mm en un gabinete de esa forma... En esta caso, tendrías que investigar algunos rig's en los que usen el H100. Y por el 212EVO, sale excelente para ser por aire. Aunque creeme que ese FX lo tendrá siempre calientito. El H100 lleva ventaja en eso.

La motherboard. Soberbia, Nada que agregar. Asus FTW!

La fuente Excelente. Aunque, buscaría algunas opciones de un nivel acorde al HW que le pondrás. Silverstone Strider Plus Series, PC Power & Cooling Silencer MKIII o Seasonic M12/G Series... En la misma potencia o un poco menor. 600W estaría muy bien compensado por la calidad que obtendrás. Y claro, depende mucho de lo que encuentres al final y del bosillo! Pero, los "Watts de calidad" a la larga benefician mucho.

Ram, Esas Corsario Patriotas salen buenas. Pero hasta ahí. Personalmente no destacan en Overclock y hay algunos problemas de compatibilidad y estabilidad en plataformas Intel. Y de fábrica las latencias que manejan son algo anticuadas. Echale un vistazo a Muskin, GSkill o Team Group. Manejan Ram con una calidad excelente y mejores latencias. Perfectas para experimentar con algo de OC y con mejor compatibilidad.

Y con el apartado gráfico, irás sobrado por un tiempo. Si pudieses estirarte a la 7950HD, Sería más que excelente! Tendrás asegurada potencia para el futuro.

Saludos y enhorabuena por la nueva PC!


----------



## Helminto G. (Sep 3, 2013)

a mi si me gustan los gabinetes mas "aventureros"....


----------



## electroconico (Sep 5, 2013)

Hola amigos pues ya casi tengo todo listo.

Me falta la tarjeta de vídeo y un buen monitor. 

No pude conseguir otra fuente , fue la mejorcita que encontré,por lo menos trae el certificado bronze 80.
La mother se ve genial.
Espero armarla el fin de semana.
Les dejo unas fotos de los componentes.
Saludos!


----------



## djwash (Sep 6, 2013)

Que bueno felicidades! Me imagino que vas a poner un SSD u otro HDD, ya que los green no sirven para SO...


----------



## Helminto G. (Sep 6, 2013)

WD no me gusta para nada....


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 6, 2013)

WD =                       Popo


----------



## Ratmayor (Sep 6, 2013)

Helminto G. dijo:


> WD no me gusta para nada....





DOSMETROS dijo:


> WD =                       Popo


WD, ¿Que te pasó? Antes eras chevere....


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 6, 2013)

Todo comenzó con los Caviar


----------



## Ratmayor (Sep 6, 2013)

En realidad la falla comenzó cuando el tsunami acabó con media fábrica y tuvo que subcontratar a otras empresas para cubrir la demanda...


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 6, 2013)

Helminto G. dijo:


> WD no me gusta para nada....





DOSMETROS dijo:


> WD =                       Popo



        





​


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 6, 2013)




----------



## Ratmayor (Sep 6, 2013)

Fogonazo dijo:


> http://www.motovip.cl/wp-content/uploads/2012/02/wd-40.jpg
> ​







​


DOSMETROS dijo:


> http://www.haciendoweb.cult.cu/wp-content/uploads/2012/05/wdfCaviarGreen_SATA321_2TB.jpg


 Los de la serie verde está comprobado que no sirve para alojar el sistema operativo, para guardar maduradas sí


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 6, 2013)

Miren que interesante :

http://www.haciendoweb.cult.cu/colapso-por-exceso-de-datos/


----------



## Tacatomon (Sep 6, 2013)

Si va a usar otro Disco como Principal, el WD va sobrado para almacenamiento de datos. En esa configuración no les exige demasiado, por decirlo así.

Instalando el SO en el WD ese, se degradará en cuestión de meses y empezará a sacar sectores dañados al infinito y más allá.

Con semejante sistema, te recomendaría adquirir un SSD. Los XLR8 de PNY están saliendo muuy económicos y con excelente desempeño.

Saludos!!!


----------



## Ratmayor (Sep 6, 2013)

Tacatomon dijo:


> Con semejante sistema, te recomendaría adquirir un SSD. Los XLR8 de PNY están saliendo muuy económicos y con excelente desempeño.


Yo por el momento estoy usando unos HDD Hitachi certiicados por HP, me gustaría ponerle unos SSD, pero no quiero vender uno de mis riñones...


----------



## djwash (Sep 6, 2013)

Yo no pondria un WD Verde ni para almacenamiento, he tenido problemas con esos discos y como que ya les puse la cruz, ademas la diferencia en precio aqui entre uno Verde de 1TB y uno comun de 1TB (Azul u otra marca) es poca.

Por aca se estan viendo discos rigidos marca TOSHIBA y HGST, alguien sabe o tiene opiniones de su calidad, confiabilidad, son algo ruidosos por empezar, pero son relativamente nuevos por estos lados y no se conoce que tan buenos son, al menos compararlos con los viejos y queridos WD que si bien dicen que son malos funcionan bien la mayoria de los Azules.


----------



## electroconico (Sep 7, 2013)

Hola amigos!

El disco green  es para respaldos  espero que no se rompa como cuentan aquí.
Para el SO busco otro disco barracuda,de momento no creo meterle el de estado solido.

Consegui un monitor HP 23xi , es ips y se ve muy bien.No es de linea,es debranded/remanufacturado/etc o lo que sea, pero tengo garantía .

Sobre la tarjeta de video sigo revisando si conviene subir a la amd 7950 o quedarme con la 7870,ya que la diferencia son como $80 dolares.

Ya la estoy armando , es todo un show  pero va quedando suave.

Saludos!


----------



## Tacatomon (Sep 7, 2013)

Bueno, pensándolo bien. sería bueno quedarse en la 7870. Ya que para que el FX8350 aprovechara bien la 7950 necesitas subirle un poco la velocidad. En Stock es inevitable el Bottleneck.


----------



## djwash (Sep 7, 2013)

Tacatomon dijo:


> Bueno, pensándolo bien. sería bueno quedarse en la 7870. Ya que para que el FX8350 aprovechara bien la 7950 necesitas subirle un poco la velocidad. En Stock es inevitable el Bottleneck.



Creo que el tema del Cuello de botella o Bottleneck esta sobrevalorado, es un fenomeno que se presenta en algunos juegos, pero que en ningun caso te impide jugar normalmente, arriba de los 40/50 FPS en los casos donde se presenta. Estamos hablando de un FX 8350, no de un Athlon II X2 250, en juegos arriba de un X4 no hay diferencia significativa. Y hasta para diseño en programas conocidos el FX esta a pocos segundos del 3770.

Decir esto te puede costar una sarta de insultos y baneos, pero cuando probas te das cuenta que AMD rinde mucho, no supera al 3770 pero en diseño estan cerca, en precio Intel lejos arriba y subiendo, en juegos por ahora da igual Azul o Verde por arriba de i5 o FX 6300 practicamente es lo mismo.

Por lo visto, te estas comprando el equipo que yo espero adquirir a fin de año, tope de gama AMD, un mother tambien alta gama, y porque no vas a comprar una buena VGA?

NOTA: No es bueno hacerle caso a los fanboys de ninguno de los dos lados, ni en reviews muchas veces dudosos, puede que suene como un fan de AMD, pero no lo soy, en realidad probe personalmente ambas plataformas y he encontrado en la web las mismas experiencias, sentarse y probar AMD para salir de dudas. Intel rinde mas no hay dudas, pero con el 3770 la diferencia es poca para el uso que le doy (3DS y otros) y la diferencia de precio es bastante, miro mi bolsillo y prefiero perder algunos segundos y destinar varios cientos de pesos en otra cosa. Quizas algun dia compre Intel, hoy no, y asi como van subiendo los precios dudo que los alcance jaja...

Saludos!!



PD: Algo similar pasa con las fuentes, hay mucho desconocimiento del tema, si decimos "Con 650W (52A) podemos correr un Crossfire de 7950 + i5 y hacerle OC a todo el equipo" te crucifican, y te banean, si lo ves en persona es otra cosa...


----------



## analogico (Sep 7, 2013)

hsgt un conocido compro uno y  funciona
y todavia le dura aunque lleva unos  meses

para un pc caro
barracuda
wd blue
HGST  
hitachi  
los discos buenos   son los etiquetados *SERVER* 
por algo valen  de 4 a 6 veces mas que un disco corriente
un sata server esta garantizado para 5años 24/7



mas arriba estan los *SAS*con controladoras totalmente por hardware 

lamentablemete las placas domesticas no traen controladoras *SAS*


----------



## djwash (Sep 7, 2013)

Todos los que nombraste como malos son lo que abundan en el mercado, lamentablemente. Para el uso normal algunas horas por dia, Barracuda y WD Blue andan, algunos salen mejores que otros, tengo un WD 320 GB Blue Sata (de 3.5" no portatil) que tiene mas de tres años y anduvo de aca para alla, lo uso para pasar juegos, hasta aca anda perfecto ni un sector malo, y el disco principal de mi PC un WD Blue 500GB ya ha empezado a tener sectores malos, y eso que jamas salio de la PC, pero eso si está encendido 20/7.

Esas marcas nuevas que salen al mercado no se sabe que tanto durarán, al principio todas andan, veremos en un tiempo que tal.


----------



## Ratmayor (Sep 7, 2013)

analogico dijo:


> hitachi
> los discos buenos son los etiquetados *SERVER* el resto son normales


Los discos duros de mi server son Hitachi, están certificados para ese trabajo


----------



## analogico (Sep 7, 2013)

Ratmayor dijo:


> Los discos duros de mi server son Hitachi, están certificados para ese trabajo



por eso dije los etiquetados server



en todo caso los discos normales son para maximo  2  años 
luego la PC se quedara obsoleta y debera ser reemplazada

asi que no vale la pena hacerlos de alta calidad
cuando terminaran en un basurero electronico en africa

  son articulos electronicos desechables


----------



## morta (Sep 9, 2013)

El eterno dilema de los discos, tal marca si tal marca no............
la realidad es que todos tarde o temprano fallan, por que se desgastan por que tienen piezas en movimiento, por que con la densidad de datos que se manejan hoy en día, un pequeño error y chau, por que calientan, por que se golpean, etc etc etc...
Discos de pc de escritorio, tarde o temprano empiezan los ruidos, errores de escritura, sectores defectuosos...
Discos de Portátiles generalmente se rompen por temperatura o por que se golpean...
La única opción es, resguardar los datos sensibles en soporte optico, si son muchos subirlos online, o en un disco que solo se usa de resguardo...
Pegarle una mirada a los parámetros del disco, mirar el smart a ver cuantos sectores intercambio por defectuosos...
Escucharlo a ver si empieza con chillidos raros...
Monitorear la temperatura... sobre todo en verano...

Y aun así hay discos que mueren sin acusar ningún síntoma, de muerte súbita...


----------



## electroconico (Sep 10, 2013)

Hola compañeros!
Les escribo desde mi nueva pc , le falta todavia cambiar el disco duro y otra ram.
Espero conseguir unos buenos juegos para poder probarla 

Comparto unas fotos.
saludos!!


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo (Sep 10, 2013)

Yo tengo este:







Y nunca me ha dado problemas..


----------



## djwash (Sep 10, 2013)

electroconico dijo:


> Hola compañeros!
> Les escribo desde mi nueva pc , le falta todavia cambiar el disco duro y otra ram.
> Espero conseguir unos buenos juegos para poder probarla
> 
> ...



Felicidades! A disfrutarla!

Una pregunta, porque usas los adaptadores de alimentacion PCI-E? La fuente no trae sus propios conectores?

Por otro lado le mandaste nomas la 7870, una lastima, por la poca diferencia de precio que habia, bueno igual excelente que quedo la PC te felicito!

Al que quiera ver un poco, algo de luz sobre el famoso Bottleneck.


----------



## Dano (Sep 10, 2013)

electroconico dijo:


> Hola compañeros!
> Les escribo desde mi nueva pc , le falta todavia cambiar el disco duro y otra ram.
> Espero conseguir unos buenos juegos para poder probarla
> 
> ...



Disco solido supongo.



El 8350 anda muy bien, overclockea bastante sin problemas, con esa refrigeracion lo tenes a 5GHz tranquilo.

La foto, es de mi 8350 refrigerado por aire, con el cooler/disipador stock.

http://www.subirimagenes.com/privadas-10744981015176842261-2119668.html


----------



## tatajara (Sep 13, 2013)

hola gente como andas ?
les traigo unas fotos de mi ultima adquisición, va mia y de mi padre jeje 
se trata de:
la primer foto se ve un crique y palanca de fuerza marca bahco, también se ve las magueras nuevas para la autógena, una piedrita para el tornito y un puente rectificador para reparar una fuente 
en la segunda una caja de tubos/palancas japonesa con tubos milimétricos y en pulgadas 
en la tercera, una prensa hidráulica de banco, 15 toneladas
en la cuarta los tubos de la autojena de 6m3 cada uno un gato de esos que usan los gomeros y se ve la otra parte de la prensa
y en la ultima todos los picos de la autógena, que son como 15 mas 3 sopletes y tres reguladores
hay que hacer algunos arreglos pero por 5mil pesos argentinos es buena adquisición no ?
espero que les guste saludos


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo (Sep 14, 2013)

Mi primera compra por ebay, 10 optoacopladores HCPL3120, los necesito para armar la etapa Clase G del amplificador RAM Audio.



Cordial saludo


----------



## electroconico (Sep 15, 2013)

Este es el disco para el SO de mi pc.
ADATA XPG SX900 128GB


----------



## Nuyel (Sep 15, 2013)

bonito, yo quiero un SSD de 256GB para mi notebook, espero algún día me alcance para uno.


----------



## Tacatomon (Sep 22, 2013)

Llegó también un lotecillo de cosos negros muy juntitos...






Ya los arrié y los separé para que empiecen a trabajar.











Saludos al foro!


----------



## Ratmayor (Sep 22, 2013)

Tacatomon dijo:


> Llegó también un lotecillo de cosos negros muy juntitos...
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/pliHSso.jpg
> 
> ...


 Te Odio


----------



## R-Mario (Sep 29, 2013)

Por fin, era tiempo de tener algo de calidad

Fluke 175 nuevo
Fluke 199 usado pero bien calibrado y jalando al 100 

Algo que no me gusto fue el hecho de que no muestra las operaciones de A+B, solo te muestra por separado las señales de cada canal, luego fui a la pagina de fluke y ahí decía que si se puede, pero tenia un asterisco, fui al asterisco y al parecer hay que actualizar el firmware, pero solo disponible para el modelo 199B y 199C, para el 199 dice "contacte a su vendedor local", porque no dan soporte a todos??  y bueno ademas necesitaría un cable que cuesta la nada despreciable cantidad de 300 dolares, pero bueno tener 100Mhz con 2.5GS/s lo compensa y cambien el hecho de traer muletillero integrado y bueno ser a baterías ayuda.

Aunque la verdad no me gusta como se ven las lineas, se ven mas bonito en los analógicos, pero eso ya es puro capricho.

Proxima adquisicion "un generador de 5Mhz" y una fuente de laboratorio, aunque esta prefiero hacerla, pero eso ya lo vere despues


----------



## electroconico (Oct 1, 2013)

ME llegaron unos componentes para un proyecto gps/gsm.

Tarjeta de evaluacion.
Modulos sim908
microswitchs
antenas
sockets,etc...

Me entusiasma este cacharro!

Saludos!


----------



## Helminto G. (Oct 1, 2013)

con esa imagen tambbien a mi me emociona y eso que no se que diablos vas a hacer....
y hasta sobro un varo...


----------



## hazard_1998 (Oct 1, 2013)

Ajna dijo:


> Por fin, era tiempo de tener algo de calidad
> 
> Fluke 175 nuevo
> Fluke 199 usado pero bien calibrado y jalando al 100
> ...


los osciloscopios digitales ( y sobre todo los de mano) nunca son lindos de ver como grafican, pero mas allá de eso, te haz hecho de un EXCELENTE instrumento, sobre todo para trabajo en campo, mis felicitaciones!


----------



## Tacatomon (Oct 1, 2013)

Excelentes, excelentes instrumentos/componentes!

Saludos al foro!


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo (Oct 1, 2013)

Tacatomon dijo:


> Llegó también un lotecillo de cosos negros muy juntitos...
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/pliHSso.jpg
> 
> ...



Hola Tacatomon, donde compraste esos condensadores, estan de lujo


----------



## Tacatomon (Oct 1, 2013)

Hola Oscar. Los encargue a principios de año con un amigo en USA. Encontró el lote y me dio aviso. Así fue como me arriesgue a pedir uno. Llegó hace unas semanas y bueno, ya están trabajando. Se usaron para remplazar la etapa de rectificación de una etapa de potencia Custom. Podrías revisar en Ebay. De vez en cuando hay lotes de este tipo de condensadores.

Saludos!


----------



## osk_rin (Nov 7, 2013)

No habia publicado aca, pero recien adquiri un par de tweetersitos vifa para unos baflecitos que ando haciendo


----------



## Tacatomon (Nov 7, 2013)

Bien bien. ¡Llegaron en orden esos tweeters! Se ven fantásticos!

Enhorabuena!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Nov 7, 2013)

A estos ya los puse por ahí, pero como este tema es para "presumir", pues ahí van por separado.

Mi osciloscopio digital:






Mi generador de funciones programable:


----------



## Dario (Nov 7, 2013)

Que envidia...  de la sana no? saludos y felicitaciones amigo


----------



## Tacatomon (Nov 7, 2013)

Excelentes instrumentos Zoidberg! Algún día me haré de mi osciloscopio... Eso espero 

De mientras, terminando de juntar el material para un nuevo amplificador Clase D.





















Saludos al foro!

PS: No, no haré un gran condensador de 400pF @ 50,000VDC


----------



## R-Mario (Nov 8, 2013)

Tacatomon de que parte de mexico eres?? A como sale un envió de máuser? He querido comprar algunas cosas, no mas de 500 pesos, pero no he visto bien eso del envio


----------



## Tacatomon (Nov 8, 2013)

Estamos en Veracruz.

Tan simple como hacer una cuenta online en su página y comprar con tarjeta de débito o crédito. O Abrir una cuenta por teléfono y que te proporcionen los datos para depósito bancario.

El límite de compra con ellos ronda los 40USD:

Saludos!!!


----------



## DaniArg (Nov 9, 2013)

Buenas Tardes gente, hoy me compre esto y quiero compartirlo con uds, y de paso que opinan?


----------



## el-rey-julien (Nov 9, 2013)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> A estos ya los puse por ahí, pero como este tema es para "presumir", pues ahí van por separado.
> 
> Mi osciloscopio digital:
> https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/gallery/files/1/3/3/2/9/osciloscopio-digital.jpg
> ...



yo hace una semana que no me decido cual comprar ¡¡¡
por el osciloscopio , no estaría demás que me recomienden alguno bueno digital,
yo estoy pensando en alguno de entre 50 y 100 mhz,
los modelos que me gustaron no los tenían en stock  y tengo que esperar.de este lunes no pasa ,alguno me voy a traer ¡¡¡


----------



## DaniArg (Nov 10, 2013)

Hola El Rey Julien, a mi siempre me dijerón compra Tektronics o Agilent y en Multimetros, Fluke, pero realmente aca estan bien caros. por eso me decidi por estas marcas que compre.-

Saludos


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Nov 10, 2013)

Cuando compré el Hantek mío no había stock de Rigol, así que mandé por el otro. El Hantek es bueno y es "convertible" a 200MHz, así que para tareas normales vá muy bien. De todas maneras yo tengo otro osciloscopio, un Hitachi analógico con barrido demorado y otras yerbas, que me permite ver cosas que "este" digital no me deja... pero bueno, por lo que vale.... cubre el 99% de mis aplicaciones "normales".
Este modelo es MUY parecido al Rigol que vos compraste, solo que este tiene la pantalla un poquito más grande y de mayor resolución, pero por lo demás... es lo mismo.
_DICEN_ que Rigol es la línea de bajo precio de Agilent, pero por lo que he leído en varios foros serios, son mas o menos lo mismo que los Hantek...vaya uno a saber cual es la verdad


----------



## hazard_1998 (Nov 10, 2013)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Cuando compré el Hantek mío no había stock de Rigol, así que mandé por el otro. El Hantek es bueno y es "convertible" a 200MHz, así que para tareas normales vá muy bien. De todas maneras yo tengo otro osciloscopio, un Hitachi analógico con barrido demorado y otras yerbas, que me permite ver cosas que "este" digital no me deja... pero bueno, por lo que vale.... cubre el 99% de mis aplicaciones "normales".
> Este modelo es MUY parecido al Rigol que vos compraste, solo que este tiene la pantalla un poquito más grande y de mayor resolución, pero por lo demás... es lo mismo.
> _DICEN_ que Rigol es la línea de bajo precio de Agilent, pero por lo que he leído en varios foros serios, son mas o menos lo mismo que los Hantek...vaya uno a saber cual es la verdad


Aclaro un detalle.. El Rigol DS1052E no tiene NADA que hacer al lado del hantek de edu. Si queres comprar rigol... Apuntá de un DS2072 para arriba (yo tengo uno, lo pasé a 200mhz, 56Mpts, 2Gs/s, 50.000wfm/s..) un muy buen equipo... Pero el DS1052E.. Es un oscilo para colegio secundario... Suuuper lento


----------



## el-rey-julien (Nov 10, 2013)

bueno gracias por los tip , voy por el ds2072 y luego veo si lo paso como el tullo


----------



## el-rey-julien (Nov 11, 2013)

iajuuuuu al fin me compre uno ,
de la lista de modelos que lleve no conseguí ninguno,nadie tiene stock ,yo no tengo paciencia y me compre el primero que tenia un osciloscopio en el estante ,
 bajo estos parámetros,
1' =que me alcance el dinero 
2'= que sea mas 50 mhz 
finalmente me traje un Siglent SDS1152CML - 150 MHz 
y aqui una foto del bicho ¡¡¡




y aqui el detalle del modelo 



esta ultima  foto de la pantalla esta tomada con la webcam


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 11, 2013)




----------



## nasaserna (Nov 11, 2013)

Felicitaciones su Excelencia por el nuevo juguete


----------



## hazard_1998 (Nov 11, 2013)

pero si serás calentón!..  felicitaciones por la adquisición!


----------



## el-rey-julien (Nov 11, 2013)

es que ya tenia unas semanas buscando ,por eso el otro día dije ,desde el lunes no pasa y no paso ,me traje uno nomas ¡¡¡


----------



## hazard_1998 (Nov 11, 2013)

el-rey-julien dijo:


> es que ya tenia unas semanas buscando ,por eso el otro día dije ,desde el lunes no pasa y no paso ,me traje uno nomas ¡¡¡


Jajajajaa... El mio (y el de Cacho) los compramos en Temtec sa. Pero los tuvimos que encargar y esperar... Son de persistencia variable, como los DPO de tek o los VPO de instek.. Creo que los hantek tambien tienen persistencia variable, no sé los siglent.. Igual leí muy buenas reviews de esa marca


----------



## el-rey-julien (Nov 11, 2013)

bueno alli mismo lo compre , y este era el único que tenían alli ,mas chicos no tenían ,mas grandes tampoco ,hay espera (parece que los traen cuando los tienen vendido),pero se tardan mucho ,
la pantalla tiene buenos colores y es mas grande que los otros modelos


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 11, 2013)

Si , el Lemur es de "persistencia variable" :loco:


----------



## el-rey-julien (Nov 11, 2013)

si hay días  que persisto mas .:cabezon::cabezon::cabezon:


----------



## gabriel16f877 (Nov 12, 2013)

Felicidades su Magestad por la adquisisión. Que le saques todo el provecho...


----------



## Ratmayor (Dic 6, 2013)

Les presento mi última adquisición... 

Se trata de un workstation HP xw9400 

​
Tiene 2 AMD Opteron de 2.6Ghz, 8Gb de RAM, 2 Discos duros de 73.6Gb SAS 15Krpm, video nVidia Quadro FX5400 1Gb, 2 Quemadores de DVD

​Y eso no es lo mejor de todo, lo mejor de todo es que me costó solo 60 obamas porque tenía dañados un par de capacitores en la tarjeta madre


----------



## Kowaky (Dic 7, 2013)

Ratmayor dijo:


> Les presento mi última adquisición...
> 
> Se trata de un workstation HP xw9400
> 
> ...


 
Buena adquisición y reparación  @Ratmayor, eso daños con los capacitores electrolíticos siempre generan mal funcionamiento del video, solo es cambiarlos y queda trabajando muy bien


----------



## Ratmayor (Dic 7, 2013)

Kowaky dijo:


> Buena adquisición y reparación  @Ratmayor, eso daños con los capacitores electrolíticos siempre generan mal funcionamiento del video, solo es cambiarlos y queda trabajando muy bien


En realidad el equipo ni encendía, acabo de cambiar los caps y ya despertó del coma  ahora ver si le puedo instalar el S.O. a ver que tal corre una partida de solitario


----------



## Kowaky (Dic 7, 2013)

Ratmayor dijo:


> En realidad el equipo ni encendía, acabo de cambiar los caps y ya despertó del coma  ahora ver si le puedo instalar el S.O. a ver que tal corre una partida de solitario


 
Con 8G de Ram debe andar bien con nivel 10 de calidad de gráficos pero para el Chess titans


----------



## Ratmayor (Dic 7, 2013)

Kowaky dijo:


> Con 8G de Ram debe andar bien con nivel 10 de calidad de gráficos pero para el Chess titans


Pues sí, camina bien, aquí algunos resultados...
Aquí cuando volvió a la vida  


Aquí instalando W7, solo tardó 10 minutos en instalarlo por completo 
​
En otras informaciones, me regalaron estos:


​Se me ocurre armar algún ampli estilo "vintage", alguna sugerencia?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 8, 2013)

*300V  **40A  **50W   *

Ver el archivo adjunto 102522


----------



## Ratmayor (Dic 8, 2013)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> *300V  * *40A  **50W   *
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 102522


 a mi también se me hizo super raro me tocará usar el modo sádico del silicio


----------



## Tacatomon (Dic 8, 2013)

Solo que los refrigeres con Agua en un custom Loop (Para obtener menos de 100W sisiisis)... Si no, los guardas. Algún día valdrán unos cientos de dólares!

Excelente el workstation por cierto.

Saludos!


----------



## Nuyel (Dic 10, 2013)

Y yo que necesito una computadora de escritorio, esa WS seria casi perfecto (digo casi por que no es Intel y yo y AMD no nos llevamos bien).
Ahora si que tengo envidia.


----------



## Ratmayor (Dic 10, 2013)

Nuyel dijo:


> Y yo que necesito una computadora de escritorio, esa WS seria casi perfecto (digo casi por que no es Intel y yo y AMD no nos llevamos bien).
> Ahora si que tengo envidia.


Bueno, no soy muy amigo de AMD pero reconozco que esa cosa camina excelente


----------



## nasaserna (Dic 10, 2013)

Yo no sufro de esos prejuicios tengo de ambos, pero ese equipo es muuyyy decente asi no sea Intel.


----------



## Mastodonte Man (Dic 12, 2013)

Tacatomon dijo:


> ...De mientras, terminando de juntar el material para un nuevo amplificador Clase D.



Oye Tacatomon, este filtro en si para que sirve??? Me estaba dando cuenta que el amplificador clase D que tengo, trae uno igual pero esta hecho con 2 capacitores de 4.7µF/250v de poliester y 2 nucleos color verde, con 2 bobinas cada nucleo...

Esta despues del fusible y antes del transformador, pero mi duda es en si para que sirve?? Es recomendable usarlo??

SALUDOS!!!


----------



## Ratmayor (Dic 12, 2013)

Eso es un filtro de EMI, evita que la Interferencia Electromagnética que genera X circuito se devuelva por la linea y afecte a los demás equipos, siempre es recomendable usarlo si diseñaste algo que genera interferencias como circuitos digitales que tengan un oscilador o un amplificador clase D, y se es consciente con los demás, ahora si eres un troll común y corriente y no te importa molestar, lo puedes obviar


----------



## R-Mario (Dic 12, 2013)

Yo saque uno de esos de un regulador con bateria de respaldo No-breaks, solo que era de 30A y trae el mismo esquema. Cuando prendia el taladro se escuchaban ruidos en el amplificador, le puse este filtrote y soluciono el problema. Estaba pensando en conectar mis aparatos a este filtro, nomas para usarlo y no tenerlo ahi


----------



## Nuyel (Dic 19, 2013)

nasaserna dijo:


> Yo no sufro de esos prejuicios tengo de ambos, pero ese equipo es muuyyy decente asi no sea Intel.



Tal ves por que nunca he tenido un gama alta de AMD, pero realmente no se por que, todos los que terminan en mis manos no se llevan bien, eso si, los veo en otros y hasta juegan bastante bien en ellas, pero para trabajos serios como que no me bastan, hasta mi notebook con un Intel Pentium Dual-Core T2390 a 1,86GHz supera a esas AMD a 2,2GHz  ahora lo voy a cambiar aprovechando que encontré un bonito Core 2 Duo T7500 a 2,2GHz a bajo precio  solo queda esperar a que llegue pero creo que será el próximo año


----------



## nasaserna (Dic 19, 2013)

Sip en parte tienes razon, hablando de alta gama los Intel ya superaron a los iAMD, pero en la relacion costo-benefico, sigue siendo mejor AMD, por ejemplo mi equipito que tiene un phenom ii x4 945, superior y mucho mas barato que la mayoría de los core i3


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Ene 3, 2014)

ya que estamos vamos a presumir un poco mi JU 




​


----------



## Josefe17 (Ene 5, 2014)

Pues ahora me toca a mí. Regalo de cumpleaños y reyes. Muy deseado. 220€ de segunda mano. Impecable.



Luego también pillamos elosciloscopio y yo estas navidades este otro a medias en el rastro por 40 €. Una pasada, y aunque no iba lo abrimos y no se si era porque tenía algo mal conectado pero toncándolo empezó a funcionar. Una pasada. Y con sondas y todo. Y funda de transporte.

Y este sería el 7º osciloscopio que tiene, contando los retro y el que está haciendo (4 funcionando). No sé donde los va a meter ya. Tuvimos que reforzar el banco y todo.


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Ene 5, 2014)

Ver el archivo adjunto 103704

super las puntas de prueba lastima que aqui esten tan caras


----------



## dearlana (Ene 6, 2014)

Acabo de conseguir un Hameg Doble trazo 20 MHz de segunda mano en 150 euros. Perfecto.

Yo ya tenía uno mucho mejor, digital y de 100 MHz.

Pero no me puedo resistir a estas cosas.

Y encima el chico me dijo que para él, estos 150 euros eran su regalo de reyes. Que ahora se pasó a el ensamblaje de Pcs y que ya no lo necesitaba.

Me sentí doblemente bien. Por él y por mi.


----------



## Helminto G. (Ene 10, 2014)

mi regalo de reyes, creo que ahora si me porte bien, je je je...


----------



## Ratmayor (Ene 10, 2014)

1939!!!!!!


----------



## Nuyel (Ene 10, 2014)

Aprovechando los descuentos de fin de año me hice de un eZ430-Chronos, es un reloj programable con un microcontrolador MSP430 con radio integrado, además tiene un sensor de presión y un acelerometro de 3 ejes. Siempre quise algo para empezar con la comunicación inalambrica y la oferta de 53% de descuento me convenció, lo malo es que opera a 915MHz y aquí los módulos que encuentras son de 433MHz (bueno habrá que pedir a otros lados pero es mejor respetar tambien las leyes y la de 915MHz esta liberada mientras que la de 433MHz tiene ciertas restricciones, aparte de que esa versión del reloj no tenia descuento) por otra parte el code composer studio no compila ni el código de ejemplo :cabezon: creo que tendré que rehacerlo, lo bueno es que incluso puedo programar el adaptador USB inalambrico por que emplea un MSP430F5509, de hecho yo tengo los MSP430F5508IPT(menos memoria) y MSP430F5510IRGC (más memoria y pines) de la mismas caracteristicas.


----------



## Delphos (Ene 10, 2014)

Helminto G. dijo:


> mi regalo de reyes, creo que ahora si me porte bien, je je je...
> Ver el archivo adjunto 103944



Eso es una autentica reliquia y me imagino que es todo un tratado de circuitos valvulares.

Saludos.


----------



## electroconico (Ene 11, 2014)

Nuyel dijo:


> Aprovechando los descuentos de fin de año me hice de un eZ430-Chronos, es un reloj programable con un microcontrolador MSP430 con radio integrado, además tiene un sensor de presión y un acelerometro de 3 ejes. Siempre quise algo para empezar con la comunicación inalambrica y la oferta de 53% de descuento me convenció, lo malo es que opera a 915MHz y aquí los módulos que encuentras son de 433MHz (bueno habrá que pedir a otros lados pero es mejor respetar tambien las leyes y la de 915MHz esta liberada mientras que la de 433MHz tiene ciertas restricciones, aparte de que esa versión del reloj no tenia descuento) por otra parte el code composer studio no compila ni el código de ejemplo :cabezon: creo que tendré que rehacerlo, lo bueno es que incluso puedo programar el adaptador USB inalambrico por que emplea un MSP430F5509, de hecho yo tengo los MSP430F5508IPT(menos memoria) y MSP430F5510IRGC (más memoria y pines) de la mismas caracteristicas.



Muy bueno!
Hace un año o mas que lo compre igual en descuento.
Sigue aun andando sin pelas!!

Saludos!


----------



## Nuyel (Ene 11, 2014)

electroconico dijo:


> Muy bueno!
> Hace un año o mas que lo compre igual en descuento.
> Sigue aun andando sin pelas!!
> 
> Saludos!



Y puedes compilar el código de ejemplo?  a mi me tira errores diciendo que cierto archivo es inaccesible, no se si se superan los 16KB de limite que me da mi versión de CCS o por que lo hace pero nunca lo compila :cabezon: creo que voy a intentar pasarlo a MSP430GCC a ver si ahí lo compilo pero como nunca he hecho proyectos con ese de más de un archivo.c no se como pasar las instrucciones al compilador :estudiando:
Si me das unos consejos te lo agradeceria


----------



## Sr. Domo (Feb 8, 2014)

Les dejo una fotito de mi almacén de circuitos integrados, muchos comprados, muchos de aparatos, todos funcionales 

Que les parece? Son más de 100 circuitos integrados, pero no aparecen todos porque unos no querían que les tomara una foto


----------



## nachonkx (Feb 8, 2014)

No vengo a presumir una compra, pero si vengo a presumir que debido a mi trabajo puedo usar estos juguetitos antes de que salgan a la venta 
Intel Galileo, un Arduino con procesador X86.

Saludos!


----------



## R-Mario (Feb 8, 2014)

Ya habia leido esa noticia del galileo X86, pero no me convence, haber si al rato sacan al arduino C51. Ya se dieron cuenta que esto de los arduinos si que deja billete


----------



## diegomj1973 (Mar 2, 2014)

Esta es mi última pichincha: una consola potenciada BEHRINGER PMH1000 con 200 + 200 W RMS sobre 4 ohmios. El costo: $ 450 argentinos. No se asusten!!!: quien la tenía le quemó un par de integrados a la fuente SMPS por conectarla a un inversor defectuoso de 12 VCC a 220 VCA y, donde posteriormente la llevó para que se la repararan, le dijeron que ya no se conseguían y efectivamente es así. Analizando su circuito, verifiqué que desoldándole solamente un transformador con varias derivaciones (unas 18 aprox.) e introduciéndole ahí mismo un trafo externo acompañado de puentes de diodos, la recupero, ya que todo lo demás funciona a la perfección. Lo único que debo reformar es reubicar la alimentación del cooler, que ahora quedaría con alimentación permanente (es lo de menos).

La consola ha tenido menos de 6 meses de uso y se nota.

Saludos


----------



## nasaserna (Mar 2, 2014)

Esa consolita es decente, que bien, no la castigues mucho y te dara buenas satisfacciones


----------



## Nuyel (Mar 2, 2014)

Me llegó ayer 

Solo que tengo un problema, en mi computadora por alguna razon el hub integrado hace que se bloqueen los puertos USB si la desconecto, nada que no haya estado funcionando al momento de desconectarla puede trabajar, y además cuando intento reiniciar tarda una eternidad, como 5 minutos en apagarse  no se a que se deba, probé en otras computadoras y funciona bien, parece que algo que tengo instalado es el responsable ya que usa un controlador genérico de Microsoft.

Edito: al fin lo corregí, el problema era causado por los controladores USB de Proteus, la verdad no se ni para que instalé ese programa, pero ahora que quite los controladores ya puedo conectar y desconectar sin que se atore


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Mar 2, 2014)

FELIXITACIONES *Nuyel* SI hay que ver los driver me paso con el modem nuevo lo instale y me decía que todo estaba OK "OK que no tenia velocidad" un bit por hora 

tuve que configurar el puerto 2.0 porque reconocía el modem, pero como *modem genérico* siendo que tenia los del modem, pero la maquina elegía el mismo de la maquina nunca supe porque lo hace


----------



## Nuyel (Mar 2, 2014)

Pues el controlador genérico esta bien, pero parece que el Proteus instaló otro para la simulaciones USB y el servicio como que bloqueaba al administrador de dispositivos así que ya no podía detectar nada más cuando yo desconectaba la tarjeta, de todas formas Proteus no notene MSP430F5x para simular USB y no uso PIC para ello así que me viene de sobra, con esta tarjeta podré experimentar el USB con mis MSP430.


----------



## Ratmayor (Mar 2, 2014)

A todos les llegan cosas interesantes mientras que las mías están retenidas en la oficina del Courier porque se fueron de vacaciones hasta el miércoles 

Felicidades por sus adquisiciones...!


----------



## Ratmayor (Mar 6, 2014)

El turno de la rata para presumir... 

Después de casi un mes de esperar, al fin me llegó mi movil nuevo 

​
Un HTC Amaze 4G wiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## R-Mario (Mar 6, 2014)

Rata presumida!!!


----------



## Helminto G. (Mar 7, 2014)

eso de movil es un decir verdad? porque segun se se la pasa pegado al cargador.....


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 7, 2014)

Helminto G. dijo:


> eso de movil es un decir verdad? porque segun se se la pasa pegado al cargador.....



No es el cargado, es "La Antena"


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Mar 7, 2014)

Helminto G. dijo:


> eso de movil es un decir verdad? porque segun se se la pasa pegado al cargador.....



comentario muy inteligente


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 7, 2014)

Ratmayor dijo:


> El turno de la rata para presumir...
> 
> Después de casi un mes de esperar, al fin me llegó mi movil nuevo
> 
> ...



También podría ser el antirrobo del celular, algo como esto:


----------



## Ratmayor (Mar 7, 2014)

Helminto G. dijo:


> eso de movil es un decir verdad? porque segun se se la pasa pegado al cargador.....





Fogonazo dijo:


> No es el cargado, es "La Antena"





Fogonazo dijo:


> También podría ser el antirrobo del celular, algo como esto:
> 
> http://csimg.mercamania.es/srv/ES/0...40/C/FFFFFF/url/kensington-cable-antirobo.jpg​


----------



## jose31 (Mar 8, 2014)

fausto garcia dijo:


> Saludos compañeros.
> 
> Lo mio no es propiamente que les venga a presumir alguna compra  a algo por el estilo, lo mio es mas bien una pregunta a los compañeros entendidos en el tema de las pc y similares.
> 
> ...



si quieres le puedes desbloquear los demas nucleos ,pero haciendo unos ajustes en la bios,ademas no me gusta la gigabit,salen muy malas para que bayas bien agregale 6 o 8 gigas de memoria ram ,asi corre bien y una buena tarjeta grafica ,que sea de buena marca necesitaras una fuente telmatek de wattiaje real ,tiene mayor consumo por ser un procesador de 80 o 100 wattios


----------



## Nuyel (Mar 9, 2014)

Mientras tanto a mi mi papá me dio su LG E510f la semana pasada, como era de plan ahora que lo renovó le dieron otro.

It's something, pero seguiré mi plan de construir mi propio smart phone


----------



## Tacatomon (Mar 9, 2014)

Y yo sigo con mi W810...

Excelentes adquisiciones compañeros!

Saludos al foro!


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Mar 9, 2014)

Tacatomon dijo:


> Y yo sigo con mi W810...




 es un buen celular


----------



## Helminto G. (Mar 10, 2014)

en efecto el w810 diria que es de los mejores moviles jamas construidos, lo he visto sobrevivir hasta que le pase un camion encima...


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 10, 2014)

Fuí a comprar un variador (que no pesa nada ) y vine cargado como un Equeco 

La casa de electricidad estaba haciendo limpieza y tenían sobre la mesa transformadores toroidales para dicroicas de 12V 200Watts , nuevos y medio maltratados , o sea , el mylar que los proteje se les desenrosca , pero el cobre no tiene malos golpes. Me los cotizó a *$50 (4 Osamas) c/u*  y me traje 4.

Yo ya he puesto 6 de 50 Watts en serie para un amplificador de 100+100.

La ventaja es que éstos están bobinados con 4 alambres en paralelo 

Precios deremate nuevos :

_Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-498364543-transformador-toroidal-22012-v-100-w-_JM_

Usados :

_Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-498501096-transformador-toroidal-200w-_JM_

_Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-495830582-transformador-toroidal-12-volt-ca-150-watts-barrow-_JM_


----------



## diegomj1973 (Mar 11, 2014)

Linda compra DOSME, y a un precio de locos verdaderamente!!!. 800W en total a sólo $ 200 argentinos y encima toroidales!!!. Con esos cuatro podés armarte un lindo ampli clase A pura de hasta unos aprox. 13 + 13 W RMS sobre 4 ohmios, en push pull!!!.

Saludos


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 13, 2014)

diegomj1973 dijo:


> Con esos cuatro podés armarte un lindo ampli clase A pura de hasta unos aprox. 13 + 13 W RMS sobre 4 ohmios, en push pull!!!.
> Saludos


 
De cual estaríamos hablando


----------



## osk_rin (Mar 14, 2014)

Tacatomon dijo:


> Y yo sigo con mi W810...
> 
> Excelentes adquisiciones compañeros!
> 
> Saludos al foro!


Yo sigo con mi Moto rokr  E8  duros como roca   ah y le sobrevive su ancestro El Rock e1 que sigue con vida..


----------



## Helminto G. (Mar 14, 2014)

yo quiero el E1 me gusta como suena sobre la mesa...


----------



## Ratmayor (Mar 17, 2014)

Esto me acaba de llegar de Hong Kong 


300 LEDs (50 Rojos, 50 Verdes, 50 Azules, 50 Naranja, 50 Amarillos y 50 Blancos)


Capacitores de Poliester para mis filtros activos ^^


2000 resistencias de valores varios


Conectores USB para usarlos con unos PCM2704c​


----------



## jose31 (Mar 17, 2014)

Ratmayor dijo:


> Esto me acaba de llegar de Hong Kong
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 107052
> 300 LEDs (50 Rojos, 50 Verdes, 50 Azules, 50 Naranja, 50 Amarillos y 50 Blancos)
> ...



en pesos colombianos cuanto te salio la compra con envio y todo


----------



## Ratmayor (Mar 17, 2014)

jose31 dijo:


> en pesos colombianos cuanto te salio la compra con envio y todo


US$ 46 por todo...


----------



## Delphos (Mar 18, 2014)

Saludos amigo Ratmayor, una pregunta, podrias proporcionar el nombre de tu proovedor en Hong Kong, y te cobran envio?? porque luego el envio sale mas caro que la mercancía...

Gracias


----------



## Ratmayor (Mar 18, 2014)

Delphos dijo:


> Saludos amigo Ratmayor, una pregunta, podrias proporcionar el nombre de tu proovedor en Hong Kong, y te cobran envio?? porque luego el envio sale mas caro que la mercancía...
> 
> Gracias


Esos los compre en una tienda llamada IC Touch Store, ya le pedí a Don Fogo que agregara los links en el listado de proveedores, en algunos artículos ofrecen free shiping, como en mi caso, claro, solo hasta Miami, de ahí para acá si tuve que pagar  sin embargo aún así valió la pena el precio...


----------



## flacojuan (Mar 19, 2014)

Ratmayor dijo:


> Esto me acaba de llegar de Hong Kong
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 107052
> 300 LEDs (50 Rojos, 50 Verdes, 50 Azules, 50 Naranja, 50 Amarillos y 50 Blancos)
> ...



Hey un Saludo, tengo algo de tiempo sin participar pero estoy de vuelta...

Mi pregunta es... en que estaras montado por alli, que compras a diestra y siniestra...


----------



## Ratmayor (Mar 19, 2014)

flacojuan dijo:


> Hey un Saludo, tengo algo de tiempo sin participar pero estoy de vuelta...
> 
> Mi pregunta es... en que estaras montado por alli, que compras a diestra y siniestra...


https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/...-venezolanos/tienda-electronica-perfecta-231/ No llegué a tanto, ahí vamos jejeje saludos...


----------



## Helminto G. (Mar 20, 2014)

flacojuan dijo:


> Mi pregunta es... en que estaras montado por alli, que compras a diestra y siniestra...


que bueno que no soy mal pensado...
momento, yo si soy mal pensado!!
responde rat, en que estas montado que paga bien?


----------



## flacojuan (Mar 20, 2014)

Ratmayor dijo:


> https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/...-venezolanos/tienda-electronica-perfecta-231/ No llegué a tanto, ahí vamos jejeje saludos...



Pos no me acordaba de tu proyecto compa.... claro ahorita como estamos en el país se hace un poco mas difícil, pero nada es imposible. yo estoy en un proyecto parecido pero solo en la rama de audio. pero estoy tratando de reunir algún dinerillo para comenzar a presumir mis compras 
saludos


----------



## nasaserna (Mar 20, 2014)

Felicitaciones por la empresa Don Ratmayor


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 21, 2014)

Aqui les traje las fotos de los transformadores de 12V 200Watts bobinados con 4 alambres parelelos  , se les puede sacar 12 , 24 , 36 (desperdiciando un alambre) , 48 Vca.

16 Vcd , ±16Vdc , 32 Vdc , ±32Vdc , 50Vdc o 66Vdc




Y ligué :

2 x LMC1982 
2 x LM3875T
1 x MC68HC11 AP1
2 x COP8SGE7 28N8
2 x COP8FGE7 40N8


----------



## Ratmayor (Mar 21, 2014)

Que son los últimos IC de números raros?


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Mar 21, 2014)

Estamos en la misma incógnita ???


----------



## chclau (Mar 21, 2014)

Los COP8 fueron unos microcontroladores de National


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 21, 2014)

LMC1982 Digitally-Controlled Stereo Tone and Volume 

MC68HC11

http://www.ti.com/product/cop8sge7


----------



## Ratmayor (Mar 28, 2014)

Ya terminaron de llegar mis cositas 

​
TIP35 x 10, TIP36 x 10, 2N3055 x 8, 2SA992 x 30, 2SC1845 x 30, 2SA1015 x 30, 2SC1815 x 30, 2N5401 x 30, 2N5551 x 30, LM35 x 5, PIC16F877A-I/P, 1N60P x 10 , Res 0,22Ω x 30


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Mar 28, 2014)

*felixitaciones *rata 

Esos *2N3055* piden pista, se ven lindos


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Mar 31, 2014)

eeeeee 

Nueva pistola de calor de 2000Watts 

​
hoy me quedo hasta tarde para travesear


----------



## dearlana (Abr 2, 2014)

Vamos a considerar que *una calculadora* es algo electrónico. Aunque no sea un instrumento típicamente de un radiotécnico, excepto para hacer cálculos electrónicos:

Hace poco compré en un comercio cerca de aquí, cuyo nombre empieza por Cash...: Una calculadora solar de 8 dígitos, con memoria, raíz cuadrada y tantos por ciento en:

*¡¡¡  20 céntimos  !!!*

Le dejé pegado el código de barras y el precio, porque creo que es hasta difícil que mis amigos de por aquí se lo crean.

Es de las que tienen tapa. Como un libro.

Eso sí: Le faltaba la tapa y cuando fui a cortarle las bisagras para que quedara más bonita...debajo de las bisagras quedaron dos lindos "buzones" porque las bisagras eran huecas. Pero funciona que da gusto.


----------



## Nuyel (Abr 2, 2014)

yo hace tiempo adquiri una TI-83+ en digamos $25USD el unico defecto es una mancha en el LCD pero es legible


----------



## mogolloelectro (Abr 14, 2014)

aqui les dejo unas cuantas adquisiciones que queria presumir eso incluye el no fotografiado iphone 4 con el que tome las fotos lo mas destacado es el kit de resistencias de metalfilm a 1% de tolerancia que me regalaron por mi cumpleaños y otras cosas que he juntado pero no me he tomado la dedicacion de publicarlo por aca pero poco a poco me pondre al dia


----------



## Ratmayor (Abr 14, 2014)

Esta foto se me hace familiar 
Ver el archivo adjunto 108609​Excelentes adquisiciones


----------



## ramiro77 (Abr 16, 2014)

Se venden acá en Buenos Aires surtidos así en esa cantidad?
Es un golazo! Pues donde siempre compro me venden de a 100 por cada valor... No son caras, pero cuando sumás 20 o 30 valores, se complica!


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (Abr 16, 2014)

Es un gol de media cancha ese paquete de resistencias .


----------



## mogolloelectro (Abr 18, 2014)

ese paquete de resistencias o compre (mejor dicho me lo regalaron por mi cumpleaños) por ebay vino de los lados de china y llego a colombia en 12 dias (aunque como estaba en vacaciones no estuve pendiente a cuanto duro en llegar ) pero apenas entre a la empresa me dijeron que habia llegado
costaron 19.95 obamas con envio incluido alrededor de 50.000 pesos colombianos aproximadamente


----------



## Ratmayor (Abr 18, 2014)

mogolloelectro dijo:


> *ese paquete de resistencias o compre (mejor dicho me lo regalaron por mi cumpleaños) por ebay* vino de los lados de china y llego a colombia en 12 dias (aunque como estaba en vacaciones no estuve pendiente a cuanto duro en llegar ) pero apenas entre a la empresa me dijeron que habia llegado
> costaron 19.95 obamas con envio incluido alrededor de 50.000 pesos colombianos aproximadamente


Precisamente, por eso dije que esa etiqueta me era familiar  https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/896837/


----------



## electroconico (Abr 22, 2014)

Pues me compre este juego 

Estaba de oferta y el demo me gusto.


----------



## Tacatomon (Abr 22, 2014)

electroconico dijo:


> Pues me compre este juego
> 
> Estaba de oferta y el demo me gusto.



Bugfield 4!

Vaya, mis condolencias!!! 

J/K

Mis compañeros de juego están en el BF4, les gusta lidiar con los bugs. Yo me quedé en BF3.

Es una muy buena oferta sin duda, yo esperaré el siguiente lanzamiento.

¡Que lo disfrutes!

Saludos al foro!


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Abr 22, 2014)

Tacatomon dijo:


> . Yo me quedé en BF3.
> 
> Es una muy buena oferta sin duda, yo esperaré el siguiente lanzamiento.
> 
> ...



porque no te gusta BF4  y esperas el 5


----------



## Tacatomon (Abr 22, 2014)

BF4 lo anunciaron como el parte-aguas de una generación, y la verdad es que fue una tomadura de pelo.

Entregaron una soberana BETA cargada de errores en el código de juego. Todo por el negocio de lanzar primero el juego que determinaría las ventas por sobre CoDGhost. Es una Basura gigantesca comparada con BF3, con "Ligeras" mejoras al entorno gráfico pero con un audio en el campo de batalla muy pobre. el hype de que haya mas jugadores en el multiplayer que en BF3 fue su mejor movimiento para poder asegurar buenas ventas.

Creo que aún se sigue lidiando en PC con los errores en los servidores online. Curiosamente, para consolas no fue tan extremo el problema, pero por mi parte esa versión no la tocaría ni regalada.

Por lo de la versión 5, lo dije a broma.

Saludos al foro!


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Abr 22, 2014)

YO por mi parte los años que llevo de jugar juegos aprendi que o tienes grafica o tienes movimiento pero si tienes las dos junta no te aguanta el micro, por eso los juegos que tienen los pixel del tamaño de una manzana tiene las bases mas larga de la historia (no doy nombre para no ofender a nadie)


----------



## janston (Abr 22, 2014)

Bueno, aqui mis 3 juguetes nuevos con los cuales estoy ampliando mi coleccion  Un combinado Columbia de 1970, una radio Cotelma y una Potsdam ambas de la decada de 1940.


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Abr 23, 2014)

presumido  tenes que prenderle esas luces hermosas ... me gusta la que se ve el dial verde


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 23, 2014)

Ver el archivo adjunto 109018  Esta creo que era la radio de mi viejo de cuando yo era niño , al menos la recuerdo así


----------



## Ratmayor (Abr 23, 2014)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Ver el archivo adjunto 109018  Esta creo que era la radio de mi viejo de cuando yo era niño , al menos la recuerdo así


A alguien se le cayó el documento...


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 23, 2014)

Supongo que era la radio y el relój despertador eléctrico que tendría *desde soltero* de mi viejo y lo recuerdo de niño niño.

Tenía una cama con una cabecera que tenía un nicho-estante , de punta a punta y allí estaban.

Al relój despertador había que enchufarlo y darle envión con una ruedita  , si le dabas hacia el otro lado , descontaba tiempo .

La radio posterior a esa era *portatil a pilas*(4 pilas D )y de germanio, que mediría 30 x 20 x 10 cm  pero portatil al fin.

Esa es la última renovación de documento que hice


----------



## J2C (Abr 23, 2014)

Mi ultimo "acopio" pal tallercito:

.

MUY FRESCO de hoy a la mañana, pPara explorar los *GüiFi vecinales* y ver si me ahorro el costo de Arnet  !!!.


Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## Nuyel (Abr 23, 2014)

Me trajeron uno de esos, bueno uno más simple, pero dañado, solo de calienta el chip de Atheros que usa. ¿cuanta corriente consume? hay momentos en los que un AP Wi-Fi me sería útil y esta cosita es fácil de transportar.


----------



## janston (Abr 24, 2014)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Ver el archivo adjunto 109018  Esta creo que era la radio de mi viejo de cuando yo era niño , al menos la recuerdo así



mi viejo tambien tuvo una parecida, pero de color clarito. La vendio hace unos 10 años porque "juntaba mugre". Hace un tiempo vi esta, recorde que vendio esa otra radio que me encantaba, y la compre de inmediato solo para molestarlo...y hacerlo sentir viejo jaja.

Despues de eso, vino el combinado, la otra radio, un tocadiscos philips...y no se cuando terminara esta locura


----------



## osk_rin (Abr 24, 2014)

Una persona muy gentil, me regalo un conjunto de cosas en una caja entre ellas venian estas monerias:
Woofers 8" KLH
Un proyector NEC VT440 "que no funciona con el vga  solo video compuesto"
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f20/proyector-nec-multisync-vt440-funciona-senal-vga-115317/
Crossovers pasivos varios.


saludos.


----------



## Nuyel (Abr 28, 2014)

Pensaba en comprar una punta para mi cautín, pero está muy flojo  me costo soldar algunas cosas de mi cubo LED, desde que lo compré dije que si compraba otro sería uno bueno no otro de 5USD, así que al final en lugar de punta compré este 

Tiene lucesitas


----------



## R-Mario (Abr 29, 2014)

Lo malo de ese cautin es que las puntas que usan son muy sencillas y rapido se las carga el payaso, hay que estar limpiandolas si no, no te duran nada. Lo bueno es que estan baratas, yo me compre 5 puntas


----------



## osk_rin (Abr 30, 2014)

Otro detalle tuve uno weller de anterior modelo, el cual mi hermano uso y metia la punta del cautin a la pasta, entrando esta en la rosca de la punta, asi que se oxido hasta que ya no se pudo safar mas la punta y un dia se me cayo el cautin y adios punta  era mi favorito


----------



## Nuyel (Abr 30, 2014)

Pues no se ustedes, pero casi nunca uso la pasta para soldar, me basta con el núcleo de resina de la soldadura, eso basta para soldar casi todo, claro que hay que limpiar y si usas la pasta mucho más, esa cosa corroe la punta y la desgasta.


----------



## aguevara (Abr 30, 2014)

Estos son mis dos nuevos juguetes, una tarjeta DE0 de Altera con un Cyclon III y un cautin de aire para desoldar SMD.


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Abr 30, 2014)

vamos *Nuyel* ese soldador esta pidiendo punta ceramica, 







yo tengo como 6 de esa puntas la cambio cada 3 meses si tiene mucho uso... y cada ves que puedo me compro uno de estos 






y otro de estos


----------



## Nuyel (May 1, 2014)

Pues no hay muchas opciones, las puntas indicadas como compatiles son las MT1, MT2, MT3 y HK11, ninguna ceramica, a menos de que la lleve con el alfarero y la revista de porcelana  de todas formas aquí no he visto de cerámica, de hecho no se a que le llaman a esa punta, la que le puse a mi cautín anterior es de cobre con revestimiento de fierro y níquel, no sueldo demasiado para estar gastando tanto la punta, yo digo que esta  me servirá, la de cobre normal que tiene 3 años aún la puedo usar  la punta hasta brilla de plateado por la costumbre de estañar las al terminar.

aguevara me cuentas que tal la estación de Steren, lo siguiente que compraré será una de esas para cuando tengo que soldar los QFN


----------



## Don Plaquetin (May 3, 2014)

se nota que esta todo caro en tu pais NO estamos muy lejos de su realidad. SI googleas notaras que primero te la van a vender, pero después podes encontrar información y sino la diferencia es la temperatura va directo a la punta y que tardan un montonaso en romperse.

puntas ceramicas


----------



## chinouv (May 3, 2014)

Modulo nfc basado en el chip pn532    de lectura y escritura
comunicación  I2C , ISP ,UART


----------



## Nuyel (May 4, 2014)

SSTC dijo:


> se nota que esta todo caro en tu pais NO estamos muy lejos de su realidad. SI googleas notaras que primero te la van a vender, pero después podes encontrar información y sino la diferencia es la temperatura va directo a la punta y que tardan un montonaso en romperse.
> 
> puntas ceramicas







 esas "cerámicas" son las que usaba de cobre revestida en hierro y níquel, pero de cerámicas no tienen nada, es puro metal de eso estén seguros, ahora entiendo por que no encuentro nada similar a una "punta cerámica" ni con proveedores especializados extranjeros, y es por que son de larga vida, pero *NO SON CERÁMICAS*.


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 4, 2014)

Tienen un revestimiento cerámico , aqui compro las Goot y las pago algo de 100$ (10 dólores)


----------



## Nuyel (May 5, 2014)

DOSMETROS precisamente vi la datasheet de la Goot donde figura la R-48 y es revestida de aluminio, no un material cerámico, lo único importante no es si está revestida de X material, es no dejar el cobre expuesto a oxidarse por que cuando pasa ya no sirve, y por eso mis puntas estañadas duran años


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 5, 2014)

De todas maneras creo que la punta "cerámica" tiene un alma de un material , una cobertura de otro material y la punta de otro más.

Cuando yo empecé a soldar no existían las cerámicas , así que entiendo perfectamente lo que decís de las puntas de cobre estañadas. Pero tuve en mis manos un soldador Chino de 150 Watts de esos de mango de madera y por el peso (gramos) juraría que esa punta no es de cobre o es un caño con la punta aplastada !

Miren éste soldador 















 

http://produto.mercadolivre.com.br/MLB-547797854-ferro-de-solda-estanho-soldador-150-watts-110-ou-220-volts-_JM#redirectedFromSimilar=http%3A%2F%2Fproduto.mercadolivre.com.br%2FMLB-544674290-ferro-de-solda-estanho-soldador-150-watts-110-ou-220-volts-_JM


----------



## chinouv (May 5, 2014)

El cautin me costo 3usd
Punta con corte transversal 1usd
Punta "cerámica". 2usd
La cual me duro una semana
Yo limpio las puntas con una espoja de cobre y la punta transversal como nueva después de año y medio
Saludos


----------



## Don Plaquetin (May 5, 2014)

Yo a las puntas del soldador las limpio con un cepillito de acero como bañado en bronce


----------



## Nuyel (May 5, 2014)

Yo solo les paso la malla desoldadora usada, la soldadura que tiene se le queda en la punta y la protege mientras saco los residuos por frotarla.


----------



## Don Plaquetin (May 5, 2014)

Nuyel dijo:


> http://data2.whicdn.com/images/68751655/thumb.jpg
> esas "cerámicas" son las que usaba de cobre revestida en hierro y níquel, pero de cerámicas no tienen nada, es puro metal de eso estén seguros, ahora entiendo por que no encuentro nada similar a una "punta cerámica" ni con proveedores especializados extranjeros, y es por que son de larga vida, pero *NO SON CERÁMICAS*.



que en tu pais te vendan algo trucho allá tu país acá son cerámicas y créeme que odias cuando el soldador cae al suelo 

 y no me trates de viejo


----------



## electroconico (May 5, 2014)

YA me hacia falta un nobreak,también cambie mis bocinitas de pc por unas z623 logitech que para los juegos y algo de música van bien.


----------



## foso (May 9, 2014)

Este es un kit de Freescale de un sensor de presión atmosférica y temperatura digital. Comunica por I2C.



Este es un kit de desarrollo de Texas de un msp430 con su tecnologia FRAM para memoria. Viene con un LCD y un capacitor de 0.1 F para experimentar el bajo consumo:



Este es un kit de desarrollo del Hercules ARM Cortex R4 dual-core. Para aplicaciones de alta confiabilidad:



Este es un kit de un DSP TMS320C5505, se pueden hacer lindas aplicaciones de audio.



Programador xds100v2 de Spectrum Digital, JTAG, para ARM y TMS320.



Kit LPCxpresso, con Cortex M3 lpc1343



Kit de desarrollo para el transceptor C2500. Viene con dos modulitos con 1 msp430 cada uno para transmitir en los 2.4GHz.



Programador Atmel



Kits de desarrollo de los controladores digitales Piccolo. Para control de motores.



Kit de desarrollo de MSP430 para conectividad USB



Kit de desarrollo de los Cortex M4 Stellaris y Tiva C (version actual)





Los primeros Launchpad de MSP430 con el panel para teclado capacitivo:



Estos son mis kits.


----------



## Ratmayor (May 9, 2014)

Pero que excelentes adquisiciones!!!!


----------



## janston (Jun 4, 2014)

Philips Holanda tiembla ante el poder de las manos argentinas  Aqui otra de mis adquisiciones de electronica antigua  Una radio Philips ALE30U de 1948. Con ayuda de unos amigos y de los expertos de este gran foro(no los nombrare porque quizas me olvide de alguno y me odiara jajaja), la radio se convirtio en una pieza digna de un museo.

Dejo una foto de como llego, y otras de como quedo luego de casi 1 mes de trabajo

Saludos


----------



## osk_rin (Jun 10, 2014)

Yo recien adquiri este dicipador de 50x20cm.


ahora si puedo hacer un amplificador clase A para la temporada de invierno


----------



## Daniel Meza (Jun 10, 2014)

osk_rin dijo:


> Yo recien adquiri este dicipador de 50x20cm.
> Ver el archivo adjunto 111949
> 
> ahora si puedo hacer un amplificador clase A para la temporada de invierno




 ¿Se lo quitaste al coche verdad?


----------



## osk_rin (Jun 10, 2014)

Daniel Meza dijo:


> ¿Se lo quitaste al coche verdad?


 No se dé donde haya salido a mi me lo vendieron así solito


----------



## Daniel Meza (Jun 10, 2014)

jaja ya me imagino después de un rato de escuchar música








  lindo disipador


----------



## Ratmayor (Jun 16, 2014)

Esto me lo regalaron ayer ^_^

​Una linda TV a color JVC CX-610US de 5"  que solo tenía un cable despegado


----------



## Dario (Jun 16, 2014)

Ratmayor dijo:


> Esto me lo regalaron ayer ^_^
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 112201​Una linda TV a color JVC CX-610US de 5"  que solo tenía un cable despegado



Ah, el famoso y nunca bien ponderado "cablesito cortado"  jajaja...  buenisimo!!!


----------



## Ratmayor (Jun 16, 2014)

Sí, lo increíble es que se vea tan bien a pesar de que tuvo años expuesto a la lluvia y el sol  solo conecté el cable del +Vcc y encendió


----------



## Helminto G. (Jun 16, 2014)

se veria bomito para jugar con mi 2600


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Jun 16, 2014)

bien mundialero el TV  me voy hasta al baño a ver el partido 

Ver el archivo adjunto 112201


----------



## el-rey-julien (Jun 17, 2014)

yo me lleve una sorpresa, resulta que se me perdió una punta del osciloscopio (uno de 150mhz)
y fui a comprar las puntas y solo tenian de 100mhz y el precio era de 400 pesos ¡¡¡
lo me retire del local mareado y aturdido por el costo de las puntas,


----------



## nasaserna (Jun 17, 2014)

el-rey-julien dijo:


> yo me lleve una sorpresa, resulta que se me perdió una punta del osciloscopio (uno de 150mhz)
> y fui a comprar las puntas y solo tenian de 100mhz y el precio era de 400 pesos ¡¡¡
> lo me retire del local mareado y aturdido por el costo de las puntas,



 Oh, oh

eso no es justo


----------



## Dario (Jun 17, 2014)

Lamentable... aqui las de mi osciloscopio de 20 mhz, me cuestan $190... no se porque cuestan tanto, creo que la unica diferencia con una punta de tester, que tambien estan caras, debe ser un capacitor y una llave...


----------



## Nuyel (Jun 17, 2014)

Supongo que es un cable con impedancia especifica y otros parámetros controlados o pueden afectar las mediciones.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 17, 2014)

Seeee , si las puntas no son buenas , ves unas ondas cuadradas muy retro, artísticas . . .  fashion


----------



## R-Mario (Jun 20, 2014)

Me toca, me toca mi ultima adquisicion y la ultima por un buen rato mi fluke 87V que si bien ya ha sido descontinuado por fluke no deja de ser una excelente herramienta con prestaciones muy superiores a muchos multimetros, entre las cosillas que me gustan son su modo Hires, su filtro PB, su modo relativo y a decir verdad todo me gusta, su frecuencimetro que incluso mide el ciclo util muy bueno cuando estamos trabajando el pwm. su medidor de temperatura asi podemos ver que tal esta el ampli freidora de huevos clase A, puede incluso medir diodos LED azules y blancos, ahi tenia un circuito regulador de referencia de esos de alta precision de 4.096V ahi lo ven en la foto midiendo 4.096V exactos.

Por supuesto lo destape para ver que tienen dentro y te quedas con cara de  al ver su diseño, su pcb tan bonito 

Venia con su funda de vinil fluke su termopar original puntas y aun super precio

Hoo y es la version GSM Fix


----------



## Daniel Meza (Jun 23, 2014)

Siempre me he preguntado si los multímetros fluke tienen algun tipo de acelerometro para detectar caídas . 

Tengo esta curiosidad por que no se si ha sido coincidencia pero he tenido la mala fortuna de que en  tres ocasiones en el servicio se me ha caído el multímetro desde una altura de aprox 1:50m  directamente al suelo y tras mi cara de susto y volverlo a encender noto que tarda unos segundos en volver en sí; no son las pilas que se hayan movido en si pues no las toco ni nada y el multímetro vuelve a responder.

En fin, no quiero hacerle pruebas de caídas, sólo es curiosidad jaja


----------



## R-Mario (Jun 24, 2014)

Daniel Meza dijo:


> Siempre me he preguntado si los multímetros fluke tienen algun tipo de acelerometro para detectar caídas .
> 
> Tengo esta curiosidad por que no se si ha sido coincidencia pero he tenido la mala fortuna de que en  tres ocasiones en el servicio se me ha caído el multímetro desde una altura de aprox 1:50m  directamente al suelo y tras mi cara de susto y volverlo a encender noto que tarda unos segundos en volver en sí; no son las pilas que se hayan movido en si pues no las toco ni nada y el multímetro vuelve a responder.
> 
> En fin, no quiero hacerle pruebas de caídas, sólo es curiosidad jaja



No creo, mas bien puede pasar que se resetea y por eso tarda en regresar, algo similar pasa cuando les cambias las pilas y los prendes, tardan mas de lo normal, puede que sea eso, o puede que estemos locos y es un efecto colateral del susto al decir "uta ma... ya se madr.. mi fluke" . Eso si se ha comprabado que cuando nos asustamos percibimos mas lento el tiempo


----------



## Daniel Meza (Jun 24, 2014)

Ajna dijo:


> No creo, mas bien puede pasar que se resetea y por eso tarda en regresar, algo similar pasa cuando les cambias las pilas y los prendes, tardan mas de lo normal, puede que sea eso, o puede que estemos locos y es un efecto colateral del susto al decir "uta ma... ya se madr.. mi fluke" . Eso si se ha comprabado que cuando nos asustamos percibimos mas lento el tiempo



jaja exacto, eso mismo dije cuando se cayó... lo que si se traqueteó fue su buzzer  ya no logro que suene cuando lo pongo en modo de continuidad


----------



## Tacatomon (Jun 25, 2014)

Un cliente quería hacer mini-terremotos en sus primeros eventos musicales. No tuve mas remedio que presentarle a estas pequeñas.























































En las pruebas hechas con el baffle C18S a 2.5kW efectivos de salida (Potencia media de salida en modo puente de un Amplificador Bunker CD-26000), el subgrave es masivo. La excursión de estos altavoces apenas es notable aun con altos niveles de potencia. Con 2.2kW capacidad de programa, estos subwoofers aun necesitan mas potencia (Unos 3.5kW efectivos de salida para los 2).

Quizás me compre un 18SW2200 para la sala de estar. 

¡Saludos al foro!.


----------



## Helminto G. (Jun 25, 2014)

y como en cuanto anda un destrozariñones de ese calibre?


----------



## foso (Jun 25, 2014)

a cuánto llega en la escala de Richter ?


----------



## Ratmayor (Jun 25, 2014)

Bien, esto no es electrónico, al menos no del todo  pero es un orgullo presentarles al RatMovil!!!!









​


----------



## el-rey-julien (Jun 25, 2014)

felicitaciones don rat, ahora falta la cancion del rat-movil


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 25, 2014)

Felicitaciones che !  

Tiene encendido "electrotrónico" ?


----------



## Ratmayor (Jun 25, 2014)

Sip, le adaptaron uno de Chevrolet...


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 25, 2014)




----------



## Don Plaquetin (Jun 27, 2014)

este es el microondas numero 20 que tengo reciclado, en particular este que viajo todo este trayecto en mis brazos 

Ver el archivo adjunto 112893


----------



## fen2006 (Jun 27, 2014)

llegarías con los brasos molido y la lengua de corbata...


----------



## el-rey-julien (Jun 27, 2014)

y si lo reparas para vender (al horno)


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 27, 2014)

Pero lo cobra por kilómetro  , si se pateó como 20 cuadras


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Jun 28, 2014)

Esa es la idea *rey lemur* pero la patrona se enamoro de el  y ahora lo quiere para ella, no *DOSME* si lo vendo por cuadra no lo vendo mas, pero los brazos me quedaron asi


----------



## Nuyel (Jul 2, 2014)

Bueno al fin podré hacer las impresiones de los circuitos en casa, ya no tendré que complicarme con los del cafe-internet para hacerlo, estaba barata la impresora, veré como sale a largo plazo, tambien compré un Lumia 520 blanco después de tanto querer un Windows Phone, estaba con oferta, lo malo es que no hay señal para esa compañía donde vivo, pero bueno, paso mas tiempo por otro lado y a veces marca 2 barras de señal en  mi habitación.
​Al Lumia no le tomé fotos por que no tengo cámara  lo utilicé para tomar la foto.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 2, 2014)

Nuyel dijo:


> Al Lumia no le tomé fotos por que no tengo cámara  lo utilicé para tomar la foto.


 
Selfie con espejo jajajaja


----------



## Nuyel (Jul 2, 2014)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Selfie con espejo jajajaja



Ni modos, conformate con estas de la webcam


----------



## Tacatomon (Jul 2, 2014)

¡Bien!.

Excelente adquisiciones Carlos, Nuyel.

¡Saludos al foro!.


----------



## Nuyel (Jul 7, 2014)

Finalmente llegó 

Ahora podré sacar esos QFN del cajón para soldarlos, solo me falta comprar las películas fotosensibles y lamparas UV para hacer mis circuitos por insolación  pero primero creo que debería preparar la instalación para que use estas cosas, cuando imprimo algo el regulador no deja de sonar clic-clic no quiero ni imaginar si conecto esta otra 

Edito:
Pues sí necesito tender otra linea por que titila la luz cuando la uso XD, la otra es que haga un taller un anexo que fue agregado (que habían pensado usar como tienda pero terminó de bodega), solo que se inunda cuando llueve, tendría que primero reparar eso para utilizarlo, ahí está la acometida así que preparar el cableado para trabajar con esta carga será bastante fácil, aparte me dará la ventaja de disponer de ambas fases para tener los 220V y usar equipo extranjero.


----------



## osk_rin (Jul 9, 2014)

Recien me compre un "Taladrito"  moto tool y unos leds.


----------



## Nuyel (Jul 9, 2014)

Esa misma mototool compré hace unos años, cuando mis compañeros se mataban con un proyecto yo de casualidad la traía y decidí ayudarles, al día siguiente que los vi se compraron la suya  una herramienta bastante útil.


----------



## osk_rin (Jul 9, 2014)

La verdad si, principalmente para cosas pequeñas que requieren de detallitos  yo la compre en oferta solo 300 pesos, y no esta tan mal, lo que si, es que deben comprarse accesirios de mejor calidad. porque los disquitos de corte se caban en menos de 30cm de corte con aliminio de 1mm de espesor


----------



## Helminto G. (Jul 10, 2014)

con los discos de corte el problema es agarrarle maña a la velocidad y mantener derecho el disco si lo tuerces minimamente se desgastan mucho, yo compro discos de 3 varos y puedo cortar mas de dos metros de lamia de 1mm
pero siempre tramos rectos


----------



## foso (Jul 10, 2014)

Helminto G. dijo:


> yo compro discos de 3 varos



Perdón mi ignorancia, pero que significa "varos". Yo también siempre tengo problemas con los discos, ni siquiera un PCB he podido cortar bien. No me duran nada, me refiero a los de cartón, puede ser que haya otros de mejor calidad


----------



## Helminto G. (Jul 10, 2014)

bueno, para no entrar en polemicas internacionales varo vendria significando lo que en lunfandro "mango"
el asunto es mantener los discos paralelos al corte si se mueve un poco causara que se desgaste incluso en los lados y por eso duran poco, incluso se puede dar varias pasadas antes de hacer el corte como tal


----------



## el-rey-julien (Jul 10, 2014)

mango = dinero       ,ejemplo   ''no tengo un mango'' = no tengo dinero
mango = al maximo ,ejemplo  ''el amplificador al mango''  = poner el amplificador a todo volumen 
mango= fruta tropical
mango = manija ,manubrio , ejemplo ,''el mango del cuchillo''


----------



## Ratmayor (Jul 10, 2014)

Aquí las denominaciones tienen su nombre, ejemplo:

Bs. 200 = 2 Tablas.
Bs. 2000 = 2 Lucas.

Cuando se habla de cientos de miles o incluso millones, se les llama "palos" y el contexto aumenta el valor, ejemplo:

Ese carro me costó 100 palos (100 mil).
Esa casa me costó 2 palos (2 millones).


----------



## Helminto G. (Jul 11, 2014)

bueno aca varo es generico, no numerico, si algo me costo un buen varo es que fue una cantidad considerable tambien denomina pero regularmente en bajas cantidades, 2 o 3 varos, dos o tres del aguila, 
pero para no desvirtuar el tema presumo mis"nuevos" auriculares marca admiral

el radio ya algunos lo conocen, pero ahora lo puedo disfrutar mejor


----------



## Ratmayor (Jul 12, 2014)

Este me lo dieron como pago de deudas...

Es un monitor Sony PFM42V1



​
Tiene un problema, se ve oscuro, pero según YoReparo debo reemplazar los caps de la fuente


----------



## J2C (Jul 18, 2014)

Les presento mi ultima adquisición para usar en la mesa de trabajo, pegadita al enfermo de turno:






Estas son las características reales de la Tablet:




Ya tiene agregada una Memoria *MicroSD-HC Clase 10 de 32GB*. Aun me quedan pendientes el _*Film Protector*_ del display y un *Estuche con Teclado*. También ya tiene instalados por ahora el *Adobe Reader* y el infaltable _*Skype*_ (ambos gratarola ), debo buscar un paquete tipo Office de la misma categoría para Android y compatible con el Office2003 que tengo en la otras maquinas.

Cuando me ponga practico con el uso de la misma (Android y sus aplicaciones propias) voy a averiguar como hacer para integrarla al *Grupo de Trabajo* que tengo realizado con una Desktop+Led (W7 x 64) y una Notebook Lenovo G480 (W8.1 x ??) para usar la biblioteca de circuitos y datasheet's que fui haciendo con los años. 



Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## Nuyel (Jul 18, 2014)

bonito, si compro una tablet quisiera que fuera una con Windows de esas que usas como computadora normal, el otro día le dije a mi papá de una que estaba en la tienda ya que su netbook murió, es una Vulcan Excursion X 10" lo convencí de comprarla, solo tiene 32GB de memoria y usa Windows 8.1, para él y su trabajo de oficina es perfecto, así puede llevar sus documentos, aparte incluye su funda con teclado con touchpad bluetooth así que la puede usar de notebook y todo por 2990MXN con rebaja por que la tenían originalmente a 5490MXN solo una semana antes estaba en 3490MXN, tuvo suerte de encontrarla más barata, para mí necesitaría una de 64GB mínimo así que veré luego, de esas no tengo fotos por que mi papá no vive con migo y fue cuando se estaba regresando a su casa cuando compramos la tablet.

Por ahora acabo de volver de la ciudad y traje:


Memoria extra para mi celular, planeo comprar la de 64GB luego, pero estaba esta a precio aceptable así que la compré por ahora, no se si en Android tambien se pueda, pero considerando que es un Windows Phone no debería tener problema con el exFAT de Microsoft, y sí, al parecer no tendré que preocuparme por archivos superiores a los 4GB, por ahora aceptó el formato.


La tienda donde normalmente compro me devuelve 10% en una tarjeta cuando las compras superan los 100MXN, como el saldo vence cada año en agosto tenia que gastarlo en algo, así que pedí la protoboard chica por que luego por un par de componentes sacar las otras y en especial llevarlas es una molestia, tambien el "amplificador de señal" para probar si eso ayuda a mi Lumia.


No recuerdo ni cuando fue la ultima ves que cambie las cuerdas a mi guitarra, pero se rompió una y con lo oxidadas que están les toca cambio a todas, tambien finalmente compré un afinador, me agrada que sea con micrófono y universal para usar con la eléctrica, acústica y la flauta.


Me el equipo que he comprado fue parte de un concurso por un proyecto, y he gastado apenas la mitad, pero ya llegó la parte estrella del proyecto, ahora tengo que aprender a controlarla y reportar los resultados para enviarlo a la segunda etapa, de pasar por ella me ayudarán a aplicarlo y empezar una empresa 


Trabajar con componentes ridiculamente pequeños necesita de buena iluminación y aumento, así que compré una lampara.


Un foco halógeno de 28W para ahorrar energía


Con este diseño dudo de la longevidad que tendría un CFL, y como dice que era para incandescentes de hasta 60W el de menos de la mitad va bien 


Quedó bonito


----------



## foso (Jul 18, 2014)

Nuyel dijo:


> de pasar por ella me ayudarán a aplicarlo y empezar una empresa



Compumundohipermegared ??


----------



## Nuyel (Jul 18, 2014)

en realidad registramos la sociedad como Nuyel Electronics  era el ultimo día, había que firmar papeles y jalé a la primer compañera que podía firmarlos  le dije que si pensábamos en un nombre mejor pero dijo que así lo dejáramos, y desde entonces así estamos registrados ante el INAES.

Al menos llenamos bien el formato  otros por error colocaron su nombre, el de un compañero terminó llamando a la sociedad "Omar Juan Gutierres Hernandez (soloistmo)"  ok no se el nombre realmente pero era algo así XD


----------



## Helminto G. (Jul 19, 2014)

foso dijo:


> Compumundohipermegared ??


por poco y asi se hubiera llamado mi changarro, por suerte encontre un nombre mas absurdo...


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Jul 19, 2014)

Helminto G. dijo:


> por poco y asi se hubiera llamado mi changarro, por suerte encontre un nombre mas absurdo...



8uuuuuuuu golpe bajo *uppercut *


----------



## Mastodonte Man (Jul 21, 2014)

Que tal amigos! Les cuento que planeo armar un amplificador para guitarra en estas semanas para mi hermano, apenas hoy me fui por todas las piezas necesarias y por fin regrese, hice un gastadero pero no importa, lo importante es el proyecto 

El amplificador de guitarra vendría siendo en 2 "partes" o mejor dicho en dos cajones. La caja principal llevaría toda la circuitería como en los amplificadores profesionales, todo dentro de una lamina doblada en "U" con conexiones de audio y entradas de guitarra por adelante y por atras.
Las especificaciones finales esperadas son:

-1 amplificador de 400W RMS, ya que el amplificador tendrá en la caja principal: 2 bocinas de 12" 500w, 2 bocinas de 8" 250W y 2 Tweeter 150W, este bafle se alimentaria con un solo canal (200W RMS) ya que el bafle tambien se utilizara como monitor para poner canciones de base, debe tener buenos agudos y buenos graves que no se alcanzan con "un solo altavoz". El bafle principal también tendrá los litros necesarios para un bajo profundo.





















-Tendra una salida auxiliar para conectar otra caja con los otros 2 altavoces de 12" 500W, y esta tendrá también los litros necesarios para el bajo profundo.

-Tendra 4 efectos disponibles (Reverb y Delay, Distorcion, Fuzz, Tremolo) y los transistores para algunos efectos alcanzaban los $18 Obamas por pieza  como el NTE102A















Ya todos los circuitos estan listos para ser serigrafiados en placas de cobre 30x30 , también compré una solucion que estaña las placas con solo sumergirlas, habra que ver 











Y el transformador principal lo saque de un mini componente, da 40v,0v,40v /10Amp , mide 8cm de alto y con eso basta  , como los secundarios no me gustaban , arme uno que me diera 12v,0v,12v/2Amp guiándome con construyasuvideorockola.com, funciono bien y para poder poner todos los pre´s y los ventiladores quedo sobrado.






Sin mas rodeos, traje las piezas necesarias para armar:
-Amp. de 400W (200W+200W)
-Control de ventiladores por temperatura
-Divisor de señales
-Fuente Auxiliar de ±12v
-Fuente principal de ±56v
-Indicador de CLIP y SEÑAL
-Placa con efectos, mezclador de señal de audio y ecualizadores independientes
-Pre´s para entradas de guitarra

Ya iré subiendo fotos de como me va quedando. 
SALUDOS!!!


----------



## djwash (Jul 21, 2014)

Mastodonte Man dijo:


> Que tal amigos! Les cuento que planeo...



Hola, te felicito por la compra aunque tengo algunas dudas..

Que esos transistores, los 2SA1943 y los 2SC5200 no se han dejado de fabricar ya? Digo porque creo que eso me dijeron aca en el foro de Transistores Falsificados, ademas de que se ven falsos yo he comprado unos identicos hace un tiempo y explotaron todos, los parti al medio y efectivamente eran falsos.


Otra, lo veo muy chico a ese transformador para entregar 400W, 8cm de alto  visualmente se ve muy chico, muy angosto de costado, mediste el nucleo para calcular la potencia?????


----------



## Mastodonte Man (Jul 21, 2014)

Talvez mañana haga pruebas a los transistores haber que sucede con las hFE. Lo que mas temia hoy era comprar algun componente falsificado, siempre trate de ver que las letras no se vieran como sobrepuestas ni que se vieran con tinta, todos los que compré se ven escritos a láser.
En cuanto al transformador, si te fijas veras que yo dije que el transformador grande era uno y el de las fotos era el de voltaje auxiliar (voltaje de 12v,0,12v)

EDITO: Revise el datasheet de los 2SC5200/2SA1943 y dice que los que tienen la letra "O" como los mios, deben tener hFE entre 80 y 160.

Medi los transistores y me dieron:
-2SC5200: 72, 72, 74 ,81
-2SA1943: 110, 118, 118, 130

Alguien que pueda explicarme si necesito irlos a cambiar (no se si se pueda pero los compre apenas hoy y tengo ticket)

Tambien revise el datasheet de los MJE15032G/MJE15033G y dice que el hFE minimo es de 70 pero en el hFE máximo solo tiene un guion "---", los medí y me dieron:
-MJE15032G: 98, 101, 101, 98
-MJE15033G: 200, 199, 201, 201

Y Ya encaminados, el datasheet del 2SA1015 dice que el hFE de los que tienen la letra "Y" impresa (como los que compre) debe ser de entre 120 y 240, los mios dieron:
-A1015Y: 175, 174, 178, 187, 183, 162, 184, 176, 183, 181

SALUDOS!!!


----------



## djwash (Jul 21, 2014)

Mastodonte Man dijo:


> Talvez mañana haga pruebas a los transistores haber que sucede con las hFE. Lo que mas temia hoy era comprar algun componente falsificado, siempre trate de ver que las letras no se vieran como sobrepuestas ni que se vieran con tinta.
> En cuanto al transformador, si te fijas veras que yo dije que el transformador grande era uno y el de las fotos era el de voltaje auxiliar (voltaje de 12v,0,12v)
> 
> EDITO: Revise el datasheet de los 2SC5200/2SA1943 y dice que los que tienen la letra "O" como los mios, deben tener hFE entre 80 y 160.
> ...



Ah si tenes razon con lo del transformador se me escapo, igual 400W en un transformador de minicomponente me parece demasiado, es decir, no he visto un minicomponente con un trafo tan grande jajaja..

Por los transistores, aca estan los que compre yo, no son exactamente iguales me falla un poquito la memoria ja, los tuyos parecen tener la inscripción mejor..
_ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/873910/ _
Lo que me sigue haciendo dudar son las patas, se ven como las tipicas de falsos, ademas de ser transistores algo viejos y comunmente adulterados, los compraste en algun local de confianza? como distribuidor oficial por ejemplo?

Fijate que en el link que te pase recomiendan otros mas actuales (MJL4281/4302 - MJL21194/3   y MJL3281/1302) y mas dificil que sean falsos, los cuales me salieron mas baratos que los falsos 



PD: Con la duda de que parecen falsos me referia a los de potencia 2SC5200/2SA1943, los demas se ven bien.


----------



## Mastodonte Man (Jul 22, 2014)

Bueno, es que el "mini componente" era de los que aun venían con super transformador 






El de la izquierda es el primario y el de la derecha, el chiquito que yo rebobine para el voltaje necesitado.






Aqui se ve el alambre de la bobina primaria, se alcanzan a ver los numeritos en las patas del transformador y la bobina empieza en la pata 10, el TAP es la pata 12 y el ultimo extremo es la pata 14.






En cuanto a los transistores, en el mensaje de arriba te decia que ya medí los hFE de todos los transistores que compre, todos estan dentro de lo que dice el datasheet (Claro esta que hoy en dia las falsificaciones son tan buenas que el hFE talvez no ayude) , en todos se ve el grabado a laser que no se quita con nada, no se corre y a contra luz se ve el la matricula incrustada a laser (de nuevo, las mejores falsificaciones incluso ya graban a laser tambien).






Cheque medidas y hFE en base a este datasheet: http://radiodetali.nxp.com.ua/pdf/2SC5200.pdf
En la pagina dos se ve lo que debería traer uno original, no se si sean unos originales ultimos o sean clonaciones casi perfectas 

Yo nunca había armado un amplificador con transistores, siempre armé TDA, STK y uno que otro con TIP , los que van con transistores y potencias grandes solo los tengo en diseño en la PC ya que nunca me había decidido a armar uno. Acá en el centro de la ciudad hay tantos locales que venden de todo que es difícil saber a donde comprarlos, yo solo preguntaba si eran "originales", si me permitían verlos y al final si me convencían mas que los demás, los compraba.
Los NTE venían en caja sellada, asi que esos a la primera no desconfie, luego los MJE15032G/33G se veina tambien originales, pero los 2SC5200/A1943 fueron los que mas problema me dieron.

Pequeña anecdota en una tienda de ayer:

*Yo*-Buenas tardes, venderán transistores 2SC5200/A1943??
*Vendedora*-Claro, $72 el par comlplementario
*Yo*-Sería posible que los mirara antes de comprarlos? Es que me ha tocado ver muchas falsificaciones.
* Vendedora*-No se puede ya que tengo que traerlos del almacén, los debe comprar primero.
     "*Yo pensando*-No compraría unos que no veo fisicamente, que tal que salen peor que los    truchos que ya he visto"
*Yo*-Esque si no los veo, puede que sean malos y que compre algo que no quiero.
*Vendedora*-Nosotros surtimos puro componente original, si "estudiantes" que no saben del tema desconfian, no es nuestro problema. Haber dígame quien lo fabrica?
*Yo*-Pues creo que es TOSHIBA, porque hay varios fabricantes.
*Vendedora*-Lo ve, ni siquiera conoce a los fabricantes y quiere venir a pedirme componentes originales.
*Yo*-No, estoy seguro que es de TOSHIBA
*Vendedora*-Ahora no le vendere nada porque no esta seguro, valla a investigar la marca de sus componentes originales y luego vuelve.

Jajaja , por supuesto que no vuelvo NUNCA.

NOTA: Los hFE segun el datasheet deben estar entre 80 y 160 y los hFE que medí estuvieron entre 72 y 130 incluyendo los 2SA1943.


SALUDOS!!!


----------



## mogolloelectro (Jul 22, 2014)

buenas tardes tengo varias cosas por publicar por aca pero todavia tengo las fotos pendientes pero adelanto mi ultima adquisicion 
una tablet windows surface de 32gb con procesador nvidia tegra 3 4 nucleos salida hdmi entrada para micro sd funda con teclado y pad mouse magnetico original del aparato 
la historia de la tablet fue que un dia un cliente me la trajo por que no volvio a prender y resulta que se daño el adaptador el cual reempaze (solo el adaptador) por que el cable en la punta es magnetico y santo remedio y al momento de entregarla le deje dicho que si pensaba venderla que me tuviera en cuenta y adivinen donde fue a tener.....
ah y tiene instalado windows 8.1 con office 2013 y otros programas adicionales lo unico que no me gusto es que no deja instalar aplicaciones que no sean bajadas de la tienda de windows
y adicional el transmite video audio a travez del wi-fi a mi televisor (otro gadget) samsung 5300 de 40 pulgadas led smart o a veces para variar conecto mi blu-ray sony NSZ-GT1 para ver videos o escuchar musica y un cautin a gas dremel y mejor dicho yo estoy en el trabajo pero le adelanto unas fotos de san google y con mas tiempo le hago un fotoestudio de todo



y precios en dolares serian la tablet aproximadamente 150 dolares el bluray 160 dolares con envio a colombia y otros gastos y el cautin 25 dolares y por ahi me consegui una fuente de 12v 20 amperios y mejor me detengo por que me voy a hacer regañar aca en la empresa por usar tiempo de trabajo en otras cosas


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Jul 22, 2014)

segun lei toshiba los sigue fabricando bajo ese nombre pero en verdad es otro solo que le cambian el nombre .. hasta donde lei eso es lo que me informe, pero originales originales


----------



## djwash (Jul 22, 2014)

A mi me toco reclamar en un local de mi provincia por unos transistores falsos que compre...

*Yo*: Vengo a que me des una explicacion sobre los transistores que me vendiste, se quemaron a los pocos minutos de uso.
*Vendedor*: Seguro chequeaste que todo estuviera bien? Tiene que haber algo mal en tu potencia.
*Yo*: Todo esta bien chequeado, los transistores son el problema, luego de que se quemaron los parti al medio y efectivamente son falsos, mirá (transistores partidos en mano).
*Vendedor*: Y yo no tengo forma de saber que es lo que tienen adentro.
*Yo*: Entonces no podes garantizar a tus clientes la calidad de tus productos. Yo pase un mal rato en un evento por culpa de tus transistores.
*Se empieza a llenar de gente el local...
*Vendedor*: Sinceramente te pido disculpas.
*Yo*: Me serviria mas que me devuelvas el dinero ($140), asi los pido a Elko que me salen mas baratos que los que vendes vos y seguro son originales, asi tambien probablemente siga comprando aca.
*Vendedor*: Disculpame.

Nunca mas fui a ese local.

Por tus transistores, probablemente sean originales, aunque tengo dudas, no creo que te los cambien. Te diria que lo armes tranquilo, si llegan a explotar seria mejor comprar otro modelo de transistor mas actual y seguro..


----------



## Dario (Jul 22, 2014)

djwash dijo:


> A mi me toco reclamar en un local de mi provincia por unos transistores falsos que compre...
> 
> *Yo*: Vengo a que me des una explicacion sobre los transistores que me vendiste, se quemaron a los pocos minutos de uso.
> *Vendedor*: Seguro chequeaste que todo estuviera bien? Tiene que haber algo mal en tu potencia.
> ...



jaja... eso me pasa muy seguido con los integrados stk de aiwa y sony, estoy comenzando a darlos de baja de entrada nomas, no quiero seguir perdiendo tiempo y dinero... saludosss


----------



## Delphos (Jul 22, 2014)

Mastodonte Man dijo:


> Que tal amigos! Les cuento que planeo armar un amplificador para guitarra en estas semanas para mi hermano, apenas hoy me fui por todas las piezas necesarias y por fin regrese, hice un gastadero pero no importa, lo importante es el proyecto
> 
> El amplificador de guitarra vendría siendo en 2 "partes" o mejor dicho en dos cajones. La caja principal llevaría toda la circuitería como en los amplificadores profesionales, todo dentro de una lamina doblada en "U" con conexiones de audio y entradas de guitarra por adelante y por atras.
> Las especificaciones finales esperadas son:
> ...



Saludos amigo Mastodonte Man, los transistores mj15033, con esas letras blancas parecen falsos, te anexo una foto de unos de la misma marca (ON semiconductor), estos son comprados en Newark, y te darás cuenta que las letras no son blancas, no se donde compraste los transistores pero parecen falsos, con respecto a los Toshiba, como te comentaron, hace ya mucho tiempo que no se fabrican estos transistores, es como los actuales On semiconductor, anteriormente eran Motorola, obiamente si actualmente ves unos que tengan el logotipo de Motorola, o son muy viejos, o son falsificados, lo mismo pasa con los Toshiba.
Saludos amigo


----------



## Daniel Meza (Jul 22, 2014)

No me espanten con eso de que seguramente sean falsos y que ya no se fabrican. Hace apenas unas semanas compré en Newark 5 pares complementarios del 2SC5200 por casi 4 obamas cada transistor  
Me dijeron que me llegan en aprox 45 días, quiero entonces creer que Newark tiene en almacén algunos de estos transistores empolvados originales y serán los que me envíen.
Me decepcionaría mucho esperar tanto para que me manden copias


----------



## Tacatomon (Jul 22, 2014)

Los 2SC/2SA se siguen fabricando por Toshiba. Incluso hay nuevas versiones.

Hoy en día, con tanta variedad de mejores transistores de potencia, no es recomendable comprar los 2SC5200 y su complementario. Es un transistor ya obsoleto.

Daniel, no tienes de que preocuparte.

Saludos al foro.


----------



## Daniel Meza (Jul 22, 2014)

Muy bien, de hecho no son para mí sino para la reparación de un amplificador de un cliente  un poderoso Peavey 2600 al que se le amoló todo un canal


----------



## Tacatomon (Jul 22, 2014)

¿2SC5200 para reparar?.

Madre de la piedad. Suerte con eso. XD

No en serio, en mi opinión, usar esos transistores no tiene sentido hoy en día.

Bueno, para seguir hablando detalladamente sobre los transistores, podemos seguir acá: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/componentes-electronicos-falsificados-4951/

¡Saludos!.


----------



## Delphos (Jul 22, 2014)

Yo tenia entendido que ya no los fabricaban, pero si no es asi, una disculpa,,,,Pasando a otro tema, les muestro el osciloscopio que acabo de adquirir, es un Tektronix de 70 Mhz. digital, me comentan que los osciloscopios digitales tienen sus detalles, pero habra que usarlo para ver como se comporta.

Saludos al foro


----------



## Daniel Meza (Jul 22, 2014)

Tacatomon dijo:


> ¿2SC5200 para reparar?.
> 
> Madre de la piedad. Suerte con eso. XD
> 
> ...



jajaja es que son los mismos que tiene en el otro canal, pensé en dejarlo parejo 



Delphos dijo:


> Yo tenia entendido que ya no los fabricaban, pero si no es asi, una disculpa,,,,Pasando a otro tema, les muestro el osciloscopio que acabo de adquirir, es un Tektronix de 70 Mhz. digital, me comentan que los osciloscopios digitales tienen sus detalles, pero habra que usarlo para ver como se comporta.
> 
> Saludos al foro



Donde hago mi SS tienen un osciloscopio igual a ese, es bueno pero a veces desespera porque es algo lento en los menús, de allí en fuera es bueno, tiene hasta unos cusillos con Arduino y el Launchpad de TI


----------



## Tacatomon (Jul 22, 2014)

*Offtopic:* Lamentablemente, el 2SC5200 no ha sido descontinuado por Toshiba y se sigue fabricando oficialmente. http://bit.ly/1qz9cvg

Se ve muuuy bien ese osciloscopio, Delphos. Esperamos ver algunas pruebas de funcionamiento.

¡Saludos!.


----------



## Nuyel (Jul 22, 2014)

mogolloelectro dijo:


> ...ah y tiene instalado windows 8.1 con office 2013 y otros programas adicionales lo unico que no me gusto es que no deja instalar aplicaciones que no sean bajadas de la tienda de windows...



No, es que no tiene Windows 8.1 sino Windows RT 8.1, entre eso y el sistema de mi lumia prácticamente no hay diferencia  no es como la de mi papá que si tiene Windows 8.1 y podrías instalar juegos de PC normal peero, con 32GB no basta la memoria  y en procesamiento con el Celeron que tiene tampoco creo que alcance para mucho


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Jul 23, 2014)

Tacatomon dijo:


> ¿2SC5200 para reparar?.
> 
> Madre de la piedad. Suerte con eso. XD
> 
> ...



*remuevan la info que Vale* 

_menos este mensae claro esta _


----------



## Mastodonte Man (Jul 23, 2014)

delphos dijo:


> saludos amigo mastodonte man, los transistores mj15033, con esas letras blancas parecen falsos, te anexo una foto de unos de la misma marca (on semiconductor), estos son comprados en newark, y te darás cuenta que las letras no son blancas...



Que tal compañero, gracias por las fotos, los pude comparar y te digo que mientras compraba los transistores, trate de comprar los que no tuvieran matriculas con pintura y que no se vieran malas copias. Los que compre están grabados a láser también, en la foto se ven muy encendidas las letras pero aquí les tomé otra foto a contraluz como el tuyo y se nota mejor:












También estuve midiendo las hFE de todos los transistores que compre (incluyendo BC337 y 2N2222) y todos estuvieron dentro de un rango aceptable aunque también se que algunas buenas falsificaciones tienen hFE parecido. En fin, como dicen, armo tranquilo todo, pongo el bombillo en serie para pruebas , si hay algún problema tendré que comprar otros :cabezon:

SALUDOS!!!


----------



## R-Mario (Jul 23, 2014)

Se ven muy bien hechos, si llegan a ser piratas, entonces me espantare mucho porque los chinos cada ves imitan mejor y abra que tener mas cuidado, a simple vista yo tampoco dudaria en comprar esos transistores


----------



## vrainom (Jul 25, 2014)

Daniel Meza dijo:


> No me espanten con eso de que seguramente sean falsos y que ya no se fabrican. Hace apenas unas semanas compré en Newark 5 pares complementarios del 2SC5200 por casi 4 obamas cada transistor
> Me dijeron que me llegan en aprox 45 días, quiero entonces creer que Newark tiene en almacén algunos de estos transistores empolvados originales y serán los que me envíen.
> Me decepcionaría mucho esperar tanto para que me manden copias



¿Puedo preguntar porqué en newark? Yo siempre que compro componentes en línea trato de que sea en mouser por lo del envío gratuito a México en compras superiores a $40 y regularmente me llegan al tercer día, pero quiero saber si newark tiene alguna ventaja.

Mira: http://mx.mouser.com/Search/Refine.aspx?Keyword=2sc5200&Ns=Pricing|0&FS=True


----------



## Nuyel (Jul 25, 2014)

Newark tambien da envio gratuito, bueno, lo publicitan con "Precios todo incluido para México" o al menos así me dijo el representante, entre la página de USA y la de México los precios suben, pero es cierto que compré la FRDM-KL25Z de 15USD y solo pagué 18USD (por el IVA), no tuve que llegar a 40USD para que me la enviaran, el único detalle es que me retienen el costo del articulo más cobrarme el costo con el IVA, así que la tarjeta tiene que tener casi el doble de saldo para hacer los pagos, luego me devuelven el resto, no se si Mouser sea igual.


----------



## Daniel Meza (Jul 25, 2014)

vrainom dijo:


> ¿Puedo preguntar porqué en newark? Yo siempre que compro componentes en línea trato de que sea en mouser por lo del envío gratuito a México en compras superiores a $40 y regularmente me llegan al tercer día, pero quiero saber si newark tiene alguna ventaja.
> 
> Mira: http://mx.mouser.com/Search/Refine.aspx?Keyword=2sc5200&Ns=Pricing|0&FS=True




Esto es porque la empresa donde hago mi servicio social tiene una cuenta en Newark y, según me explicaron, tienen la ventaja de hacer el pedido de componentes y les dan una mensualidad para pagar, además de lo que comenta Nuyel sobre la gratuidad del envío.

Como condición es que los pedidos deben de ser mayor a $50 obamas me parece


----------



## Nuyel (Jul 25, 2014)

Daniel Meza dijo:


> Como condición es que los pedidos deben de ser mayor a $50 obamas me parece



Eso solo aplica cuando compras con el representante, al menos así me dijo, cuando son compras en linea pagando con tarjeta de crédito no hay mínimo, y dijo que si pedía una resistencia solamente,... me la enviaban.


----------



## Daniel Meza (Jul 25, 2014)

Entonces si lo aplican para la empresa que les comento. De hecho por eso luego me preguntan que si no quiero algo de Newark, no es tanto por buenas gentes (que de antemano si lo son ) si no para llegar a cubrir el mínimo y el envío salga gratis


----------



## Nuyel (Jul 25, 2014)

Yo quiero el conector FPC del teclado de mi notebook, está muy deteriorado y bota el flex a cada momento, ahora tengo medio teclado inutilizable por eso, pero bien, ya pedí dos, uno que es similar al que tengo, y otro ZIF de esos que se deslizan para apretarlo, creo que el segundo garantizará mejor que no ande soltando el flex. Solo estoy esperando por que mande la lista de varios componentes pero aún no recibo notificación alguna.

Edito:

Lo que me acaban de dejar

Es una lastima que la mitad de ellos probablemente terminen en la basura tras mis pruebas, y es que los usaré como muestras solamente para ver si uso como proveedor de mis proyectos LED a quien se los adquirí, algunos pasarán por un enorme estrés mientras lo hago  como los LEDs casi nunca tienen datasheet, solo hay una forma de saber esa información , e incluye quemar algunos.


----------



## osk_rin (Jul 26, 2014)

Y a donde pediste los led's en mexico, todos usan los mismos proveedores o los importan de china, 
O sera que habras contactado con algun fabricante directo?


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Jul 26, 2014)

Hola a todos yo conpre en "Aliexpress" dos Kits de transmissor de FM sintetizado estereo con pantalla de LCD , donde uno tiene 5 Wattios de salida y lo otro 15 Wattios de salida  tudo eso por 78 Obama dolares. 
La conpra fue hecha en 12 de lo  mes pasado y lo Chino posteou dia 19 de lo mismo mes (passado) , hasta hoy (23/07) y nada de nada , donde la urtima información que tengo es que mi encomenda estas aca mismo en Brasil pero olvidada en otro estado ( Curitiba ) y yo resido es São Paulo .
Bueno haora solamente mi resta esperar mui ansioso por mi encomenda .
Att.

Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Nuyel (Jul 26, 2014)

osk_rin dijo:


> Y a donde pediste los led's en mexico, todos usan los mismos proveedores o los importan de china,
> O sera que habras contactado con algun fabricante directo?


Como dices, la cosa es que él lo importe y yo no me tenga que preocupar por aduanas y todo lo demás, solo que estén en un costo razonable y me lleguen en menos de una semana.


----------



## Mastodonte Man (Jul 26, 2014)

Amigos, les comento que ayer corte las PCB y armé la fuente de poder, luego hoy arme el ampli con los dichosos transistores y todo funciono de 10, que digo de 10, de 100 

Tiene transformador de 45ac,0v,45ac / 10Amp y suena nitido, el bajo se oye profundo, las cajas bien diseñadas, bocinas de 12" y enserio suena mucho mejor que el Bunker que compre hace 1 año, que por cierto me costo mas del doble que lo que me costaría este casero. Apartir de hoy armare por siempre amplis de este vuelo porque enserio no me decepciono ni el diseño ni los componentes 

En fín, falta hacer pruebas de todas las demás placas , cuando acabe de soldarlas y probarlas les comento que tal.

Se suponía que era un ampli de guitarra 4x12" , pero ya me imagino cuando lo lleven para tocar y el ampli suene como un sonidero 

SALUDOS!!!


----------



## osk_rin (Jul 26, 2014)

Nuyel dijo:


> Como dices, la cosa es que él lo importe y yo no me tenga que preocupar por aduanas y todo lo demás, solo que estén en un costo razonable y me lleguen en menos de una semana.


Y entonces revelame  el secreto a donde los pediste? yo necito lentes para led's de 1w


----------



## Helminto G. (Jul 26, 2014)

osk_rin dijo:


> Y entonces revelame  el secreto a donde los pediste? yo necito lentes para led's de 1w


depende, para leds con astigmatismo o con miopia? (lo siento no lo pude evitar)


----------



## djwash (Jul 26, 2014)

Mastodonte Man dijo:


> Amigos, les comento que ayer corte las PCB ...



Que bueno che te felicito! Que esperas para poner fotos en https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/fotos-amplificadores-hechos-casa-13123/


Saludos!


----------



## Nuyel (Jul 27, 2014)

Helminto G. dijo:


> depende, para leds con astigmatismo o con miopia? (lo siento no lo pude evitar)



Todos sabemos que los LEDs sufren de hipermetropía.


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Jul 27, 2014)

enviados por...  me causo mucha gracia la empresa encargada jajaja como que si falla tiene el nombre que lo ampara


----------



## Ratmayor (Jul 27, 2014)

Hoy me puse a reparar las cosas que los clientes me dejaron abandonadas en el exchangarro y dieron por perdidas y ya son oficialmente mías  a no ser que los clientes cambien de opinión y quieran pagar una barbaridad por la reparación + depósito 

Sin más preámbulos les presento mis nuevas adquisiciones


Esta sí se la había comprado al dueño para repuestos, pero luego me dio lástima y la reparé 


Sólo tuve que cambiarle esos 


El dueño de esta se desapareció, ya tiene 1 año en mi poder, solo tenía dañado el conector de carga  y planeo usarla como reproductor multimedia en mi carro ​


----------



## Hammer Facer (Jul 27, 2014)

Un año esperaste?
Yo les daba un plazo de 3 meses y si no se hacían responsables..... vendía las cosas para recuperar la inversión y, obviamente, el espacio físico


----------



## Ratmayor (Jul 27, 2014)

Hammer Facer dijo:


> Un año esperaste?
> Yo les daba un plazo de 3 meses y si no se hacían responsables..... vendía las cosas para recuperar la inversión y, obviamente, el espacio físico


Yo doy 30 días, pero acá todo mundo hace lo que le viene en gana, así que me esperé un año, contacté a los clientes no obtuve respuesta y voila


----------



## electroconico (Jul 27, 2014)

Uhhh , esa aspire one son de batalla.
Me compre una hace 5 años y anda jalando al 100%.

Eso si , el principal problema que tenían era que se morían de la nada , revivían actualizando el bios.

Saludos!


----------



## Helminto G. (Jul 28, 2014)

yo solo doy una semana, si no vienen lo comienzo a vender, si aun nadie lo compra cobro almacenaje...


----------



## Ratmayor (Jul 28, 2014)

Helminto G. dijo:


> yo solo doy una semana, si no vienen lo comienzo a vender, si aun nadie lo compra cobro almacenaje...


Definitivamente, cuando sea grande quiero ser como aste...


----------



## mogolloelectro (Jul 29, 2014)

Interesante adquisición y curiosamente obtuve un portátil como ese por un cliente que en realidad es el jefe de mi jefe por decirlo de una forma entendible al grupo yo lo revise y el daño era el teclado que se mojo y se averiaron muchas teclas (aunque en mi concepto ese portátil parecía sacado de un rio) lo limpie y duro un año o un poco mas esperando el repuesto pero a diferencia de ratamayor mi cliente lo veia todos los días hasta que le pregunte que íbamos a hacer con ese portátil y simplemente me dijo quedeselo y ahí si compre el teclado y esta funcionando al 100% y la bateria le dura como 4horas y media cargada y entre cosas mas y cosas menos otros clientes me regalaron la lógica que necesitaba para arreglar mi iphone 4 (que me toco pagar por mal procedimiento y le dañe la tarjeta lógica) aunque me quedo a buen precio y tiempo después me dejaron un iPhone 5que arregle y le deje a mi esposa el cual lo ahogaron en una piscina y me lo dieron a revisar 1mes después pero paso a mejor vida en manos de mi señora....


----------



## electroconico (Jul 29, 2014)

Hoy llego este frente adaptador doble din y el arnés.
No se aprecia en la foto pero tiene un acabado como de goma,se ve bien.
Falta el autostereo.hno: y el adaptador de controles al volante 

Me gusta el pioneer fh-x700bt ,a ver que tal sale.

saludos!


----------



## Ratmayor (Jul 30, 2014)

Me acaba de llegar esto:
​Es un probador "caché" de para cables de red, y solo me costó 26 dólares


----------



## sony (Jul 30, 2014)

Ratmayor dijo:


> Me acaba de llegar esto:
> Ver el archivo adjunto 114831​Es un probador "caché" de para cables de red, y solo me costó 26 dólares


donde lo compraste rat con los chinos....





Nuyel dijo:


> Yo quiero el conector FPC del teclado de mi notebook, está muy deteriorado y bota el flex a cada momento, ahora tengo medio teclado inutilizable por eso, pero bien, ya pedí dos, uno que es similar al que tengo, y otro ZIF de esos que se deslizan para apretarlo, creo que el segundo garantizará mejor que no ande soltando el flex. Solo estoy esperando por que mande la lista de varios componentes pero aún no recibo notificación alguna.
> 
> Edito:
> 
> ...


hola amigo acaso isiste la compra en ebay y lo importaste por medio de estafeta?


----------



## Ratmayor (Jul 30, 2014)

sony dijo:


> donde lo compraste rat con los chinos....


Nop, lo compré por Amazon...


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ago 2, 2014)

Mi esposa me trajo un regalito de un viaje que hizo a Mendoza: Un soldador de 12V 8 Watts.





en fin... no es una compra mía, pero esta muy bueno para varias cosas que tengo que hacer. Solo me falta ponerle un trafo... pero mepa que le voy a poner un PWM que tengo en otra caja tirado...


----------



## nuk (Ago 2, 2014)

me acaban de obsequiar un pequeño lote de HD 
8 de 80GB, 2 de 320GB, 1 de 500GB y otro de 160GB







saludos!


----------



## Helminto G. (Ago 2, 2014)

eso si es altruismo...


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Ago 2, 2014)

mira  y Yo que ando buscando uno de eso de 320 Gb para no tener que andar cambiando de disco


----------



## yosimiro (Ago 2, 2014)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Mi esposa me trajo un regalito de un viaje que hizo a Mendoza: Un soldador de 12V 8 Watts.
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 114969
> 
> ...



Lo tengo, ojo que se le puede salir la cabeza, pero se puede volver a colocar.





nuk dijo:


> me acaban de obsequiar un pequeño lote de HD
> 8 de 80GB, 2 de 320GB, 1 de 500GB y otro de 160GB
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 114974
> ...






Y son todos del mismo modelo y marca, la mejor, *It's free*


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ago 3, 2014)

p p p dijo:


> Lo tengo, ojo que se le puede salir la cabeza, pero se puede volver a colocar.


Seee... fué lo primero que revisé. Lo que no sé es si se consiguen puntas de repuesto...


----------



## Nuyel (Ago 3, 2014)

To tengo uno mini de estación que es de ese tipo, la punta no me la venden aquí, pero la marca me lo vende en su tienda en linea solo que el envío ( ¬_¬) tendría que pedir otras cosas para clasificar en el envío gratuito, si las consigo será para vender el cautín por que como ahora tengo la estación ese me está sobrando.


----------



## nuk (Ago 4, 2014)

p p p dijo:


> Ver el archivo adjunto 114994
> 
> 
> Y son todos del mismo modelo y marca, la mejor, *It's free*



,   son:

4 hitachi  de 2.5" (3 de 80GB y uno de 320GB) uno de 80 desbloqueado 
2 Seagate de 80GB - 2.5" (uno con el candadito y el otro, no)
2 fujitsu de 80GB - 2.5" (los dos sin lock)
1 toshiba de 120GB - 2.5" (vino muerto, muy muerto)
1 WD de 250GB - 2.5" (lastima con lock)
1 hitachi de 160GB - 3.5" (sin lock)
1 WD de 500GB - 3.5" (sin lock)

todos sata-1 de 5400rpm
excepto el hitachi de 320GB y 160GB y el WD de 500GB estos son sata-3 7200rpm

pero de todos ellos solo sirven 
4 de 80GB mas el hitachi de 160GB y el wd de 500GB  

los demás tienen este candadito, ya e destripado 3 iguales a estos 







saludos !


----------



## yosimiro (Ago 4, 2014)

A lo que me refiero, es que son marca *its free*, modelo *its free*, por eso digo que son todos misma marca y modelo.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 4, 2014)




----------



## yosimiro (Ago 5, 2014)

Hace ya un tiempo me encontré esto...



El "Transformadorcito"...¿me servirá para encender un led?

Bromas aparte, es un estabilizador, que todavía no me animo a probar, porque es de 3.500 watts


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 5, 2014)

*Estabiliza* 3500 Watts , elevando a lo sumo desde 170 Vca a 220 Vca , o sea 50 Vca.

3.500 W / 220 V = 16 A 

16 A x 50 V = *800 Watts* . . . que aguafiestas  

Le separás el último tramo y te quedará un transformador  de . . . 208 V a 12 V , ideal para hacerte un interesante cargador 

Saludos !


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Ago 5, 2014)

porque me suena a que es un *UPS* 

Ver el archivo adjunto 115151


----------



## yosimiro (Ago 5, 2014)

.. Solo estabilizador, también me encontre una(UPS), pero eso será en otro post.
Busqué al fabricante (es nacional) pero solo encontré datos de potencia.


----------



## Helminto G. (Ago 6, 2014)

quiubo, ya habia presumido este nomas que no funcionaba, ayer compre uno identico pero mas dañado, por suerte teia la refaccion que requeria y aora lo tengo funcionando totalmente y con refacciones de sobra:


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Ago 7, 2014)

muy moderno vas a poder chequear los transistores de germanio  

buena adquisición *Coyote*


----------



## Helminto G. (Ago 7, 2014)

de hecho tiene un minusculo rectificador de selenio para medir AC


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 7, 2014)

Ummm , no creo que sea selenio , el armado era a presión como los selenios o como los "cigarrilos" de alta de TV ,  tenían un tornillito para eso , pero los de tester eran especiales , de precisión , no se si no era un óxido de cobre y no se que más


----------



## Helminto G. (Ago 7, 2014)

pues si no es de selenio de que es, aca las fotos:


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 7, 2014)

Rectificador de Peróxido de cobre


----------



## Helminto G. (Ago 7, 2014)

gracias, diario se aprende algo nuevo... (o viejo?)


----------



## yosimiro (Ago 7, 2014)

Helminto G. dijo:


> pues si no es de selenio de que es, aca las fotos:
> Ver el archivo adjunto 115294



El "tornillito" ese, como no tiene "cabeza", es capaz de ingresar totalmente en la rosca hembra, al suceder eso queda y de allí su nombre,"*Prisionero*"
Lo aclaro de hincha que soy nomás.


----------



## Ratmayor (Ago 8, 2014)

Esto me llegó hoy  Es una tarjeta de depuración y diagnóstico 






​


----------



## Nuyel (Ago 8, 2014)

Ratmayor ahora dime como funciona por que hace rato he querido una pero no se para que


----------



## Ratmayor (Ago 8, 2014)

Muy fácil en realidad, solo entras en el menú, seleccionas el fabricante del BIOS de la tarjeta madre a destripar y en el LCD te aparecen las posibles fallas que pueda tener, sin códigos aliens ni cosas raras


----------



## Nuyel (Ago 9, 2014)

ok entonces pedire una


----------



## electroconico (Ago 11, 2014)

Me hice del scanner obd2  bluettoth y compre la aplicación torque.
Funciona muy bien ,puedo revisar la luz cel,apagarla, leer codigos de error y algunos parámetros tiempo real.


----------



## CHUWAKA (Ago 11, 2014)

Hermoso recien llego de la aduana 4hs de espera pero valio la pena .pero nunca mas compro por internet


----------



## nuk (Ago 11, 2014)

Hola !, bueno aquí una adquisición muy loca 
porque no tengo ni la menor idea, en que usarlo.

_falta aun ver si esta bien para poder comprar el capacitor
y la base, porque si no, se pone a bailar en plena calle _





PSD: _consume desde 2.0A hasta 4.8A _

Saludos !


----------



## fen2006 (Ago 11, 2014)

2 amperio en 208vac y 4.8 en 460 vac.
por aqui usan esos motores para moler maiz conectado a un molino por supuesto.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 11, 2014)

Lindo motor de 3/4 , amoladora , sierra circular . . .

Lástima que se rompió el sticker dónde describe la conección  , fijate si podés anotarlo , quizás tenga ya hechas las conecciones para 220 V 

Va montado así , con dos abrazaderas :


----------



## nuk (Ago 11, 2014)

tranquilo dosme ! aun se puede ver el modelo
es igual a este pero este consume mas , todo lo demás es igual

ya revise: esta configurado en low voltage




gracias por las ideas !


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 11, 2014)

Ese capacitor cuesta como 10 dólares 

Podés ponerle dos de lavarropa en paralelo que suelen ser de entre 12 y 16 uF


----------



## CHUWAKA (Ago 11, 2014)

Nuk tijate por youtube en tutorial de bobinados el sr raul nadalin te explica muy bien como es el coneccionado de motores saludos


----------



## nuk (Ago 11, 2014)

gracias jose, yo estaba viendo algunos videos de Angelatedo
estoy pensando abrir el motor por que parece que hay algo metalico dentro suelto 
_(como un tornillo o algo asi)_ 
espero que no sea nada del motor 

saludos !


----------



## mogolloelectro (Ago 12, 2014)

Probablemente sea el switch centrífugo del motor que regula las rpm del mismo si esta suelto tienes que conseguirlo o repararlo aunque no es mayor cosa conseguir uno (por lo menos acá donde vivo se consigue o lo fabrican)


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 12, 2014)

mogolloelectro dijo:


> Probablemente sea el switch centrífugo del motor


 
No creo que tenga centrífugo de arranque por el tipo de capacitor "de marcha" que usa.


----------



## mogolloelectro (Ago 12, 2014)

yo he visto hasta motores dc que poseen switchs centrifugos y no creo en ese caso tengan capacitores de marcha


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 12, 2014)

Los motores de inducción que llevan switch centrífugo , necesariamente llevan capacitor de ARRANQUE electrolítico . . .  y éste no lo lleva  

Algunos modelos podrían llevar  capacitor de trabajo más un sistema de arranque con switch y capacitor de arranque , pero no es éste caso , fijate :

Ver el archivo adjunto 115545


----------



## electroconico (Ago 12, 2014)

Acaba de llegar este autoestereo  Fh-x700bt.
Se ve muy bien y me parece completo con las funciones que tiene y la relación del precio.


----------



## fabybu (Ago 12, 2014)

Que bárbaro está ese autoestéreo electroconico.
Que lo disfrutes con buena música!! Me encanta!!


----------



## Ratmayor (Ago 12, 2014)

Como últimamente nadie tiene dinero en este país, me pagaron un trabajo con estos motores...


Este es un motor de centrifugado de una lavadora semi-automática de capacidad de carga de 6Kg (De este me dieron 3).




Este es un motor de lavadora automática de capacidad de carga 8Kg




​
Todos están probados y funcionan, el dilema es, que no se me ocurre nada que hacer con ellos


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 12, 2014)

Pa ventilador


----------



## Ratmayor (Ago 12, 2014)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Pa ventilador


 Pudiera ser... y le pongo un dimmer para que se vea caché


----------



## nuk (Ago 12, 2014)

esto era por que tanto sonaba , a buena hora no lo hice andar, por que sino...




pero todo lo demás, tiene buen aspecto 






aquí tiene como un raspón o algo así



_ya me puse en contacto con un colega para poder comprar el capacitor, regateo  free! _

saludos!


----------



## yosimiro (Ago 14, 2014)

¿No será que tienes un juego en los rulemanes (cojinetes), y al girar esa parte roza con el estator?.


----------



## nuk (Ago 14, 2014)

hola !, p p p, ....debe ser por eso que tiene esa marca de rozamiento en el estator
ahora que lo miro bien al girarlo con la mano se ve algo descentrado, pero no roza, supongo que
con la velocidad y vibración comienza con el problema...

ya decía yo porque no lo usaban... ya lo probare cuando me llegue el capacitor

saludos!


----------



## fen2006 (Ago 15, 2014)

puedes probarlo sin los capacitores... pero si el eje tiene juego seria mejor cambiar los rodamientos.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 16, 2014)

fen2006 dijo:


> puedes probarlo sin los capacitores... pero si el eje tiene juego seria mejor cambiar los rodamientos.


 
 ¿ Cómo lo probás o lo hacés andar sin capacitor ? :loco:


----------



## Ratmayor (Ago 16, 2014)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> ¿ Cómo lo probás o lo hacés andar sin capacitor ? :loco:


Alimentas y lo arrancas con la mano, funciona sin rendimiento pero sirve probar...


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 16, 2014)

¿ Seguro que los de *capacitor permanente* quedan andando ?


----------



## Ratmayor (Ago 16, 2014)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> ¿ Seguro que los de *capacitor permanente* quedan andando ?


Si, claro, es solo para probar, se mantienen girando, sin rendimiento y se ponen calentones....


----------



## yosimiro (Ago 16, 2014)

Hola nuk, como ya te han dicho, es conveniente(por no decir imprescindible), cambiar los rodamientos, ya que lo más probable es que el motor o funcione lento, o directamente se clave( no arranque), debido al rozamiento.
Pero lo importante es que no parece estar quemado.
Eso sí, vas a necesitar un estractor, o un amigo mecánico para hacer ese cambio.
Pero el rebobinado, ese sí sería un gasto mayor.


----------



## Nuyel (Ago 16, 2014)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> ¿ Seguro que los de *capacitor permanente* quedan andando ?



Sin carga y por inercia, tendrá un momento en el que la fuerza es demasiado baja pero quizas se mantenga girando.

Por otra parte me acaban de dejar mi encargo de Newark


Un par de capacitores y resistencias de 0Ω para reparar unas tarjetas que me dio el ingeniero que me supervisa en la universidad



Tengo dos Nintendo DS, lamentablemente ambas se dañaron de la pantalla superior y por tenerlas desmanteladas tambien el digitalizador, pero una quedó peor por que se rompió el conector, por suerte revisando el catálogo encontré uno identico  ahora podré pedir la pantalla y vender la a mi primo.


Aprendí que si vas a medir corriente que consume un OpAmp, no lo hagas con 2mf de carga por que el transitorio quema el fusible  fue un error olvidar esas cosas al hacer el intento de medición, lo malo es que no me vendía en fusible de 315mA así que use uno de 500mA, pero no quiero poner en riesgo mi multimetro y aproveché para pedir unos, serán de los económicos pero solo podía pedir 10 mínimo.


Hace tiempo que me regalaron un par de paneles solares, y tengo un chip conversor especial para aprovechar cada mV que estos entregan, especialmente por que son paneles de 900mV 400mA, pero nunca pude montarlos por que requieren un inductor de 22µH así que pedí suficientes para usar esos BQ25504 que están guardados en el cajón que según pueden mantener la cosecha de energía hasta los 80mV de entrada  serán bastante útiles en sensores remotos.


Lo otro solo son unas ferritas para los voltajes análogos de los MCU, otro par de conectores y unos transistores MOSFET de grado automotriz.


----------



## chclau (Ago 17, 2014)

Hola!

Es la primera vez que fanfarroneo en esta seccion 

La encargue hace apenas unos dias y ya me llego hoy, una tarjeta de evaluacion del FPGA Cyclone V de Altera de bajo costo, solo 49 billetes verdes. La unica macana es el envio, sale otros 40 porque lo mandan certificado por FedEx, viene con DDR3 y unos cuantos chichecitos mas, espero que me ayude a aprender mas sobre este mundito fascinante de las FPGAs.

Si alguien esta interesado se trata de la tarjeta BeMicro CV de Arrow

http://parts.arrow.com/item/detail/arrow-development-tools/bemicrocv#ecRE


----------



## Dario (Ago 19, 2014)

Bueno, yo consegu esto por $200 ARS  LENOVO G450, dual core, 4gb de ram, disco de 500 gb... jeje... dsplay led roto, pero no importa, ya casi tengo uno comprado jeje...


----------



## Ratmayor (Ago 21, 2014)

Esto lo compré (y estrené) hoy...

​


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 21, 2014)

Huele casi a tubos de sintonía y tweeters


----------



## Ratmayor (Ago 21, 2014)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Huele casi a tubos de sintonía y tweeters


Totalmente , fui a abrir el tubo de sintonía del subwoofer de mi papa y la caladora se trabó  lo próximo fue ir al centro así:



a comprar el juego de sierras de copa


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 21, 2014)

Con cuidado y habilidad + formoncito , hasta podés hacerle el rebaje para embutir los tweeters 

Te felicito


----------



## J2C (Ago 21, 2014)

Con un MiniTorno no ????, digo pa los rebajes  .



Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## Nuyel (Ago 21, 2014)

Bueno hoy los de DHL me trajeron unas 23 bolsas de burbuja para guardar cosas 

Ok,  fuera de broma lo que importa es la cajita negra de TI es la SensorTag


Esa pila de litio CR2032 debe ser bastante peligrosa para venir en esa cajota con tal advertencia 


Aquí está emparejada al notebook de mi tía, la mia solo tiene Bluetooth 2.0 + EDR así que no es compatible, y ni mi celular la logra detectar aunque se supone que está habilitado para Bluetooth 4.0 LE  lo otro es que la computadora de mi tía tiene Windows 7 y la API para Bluetooth LE fue introducida en el Windows 8, no podré probarla de todas formas  solo instaló un controlador GATT pero no encontré ningún ejemplo que pudiera conectarse.

Bueno, la guardaré por ahora y compraré el programador más adelante, así podré experimentar con el Bluetooth para otras tareas 

Edito:
Tras pasar todo el día en contré que por algún motivo la Preview for Developers no incluia lo necesario para manejar el protocolo, según la publicación esa funcion estaba disponible para la actualización oficial pero no en la de desarrollo, actualicé mi Lumia 520 del al Lumia Cyan, ahora ya pudo detectar la SensorTag, finalmente pude probarla.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 21, 2014)

J2C dijo:


> Con un MiniTorno no ????, digo pa los rebajes  .
> 
> 
> 
> Saludos, JuanKa.-


 

Si también , pero con ese puede marcar y ahondar el diámetro exterior (pero sin pasar de lado a lado) , luego con uno mas chico pasa de lado a lado , y con un formoncito lo acomoda


----------



## J2C (Ago 21, 2014)

Hay unas fresas cilindricas muy útiles.

 Aparte se puede hacer algún dispositivo con madera/aglomerado/etc. como para que dicha fresa no pase de laú a laú. Trabajando con madera se pueden hacer muchos curritos/rebusques para adaptar las herramientas que poseemos.


 Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 21, 2014)

Si , te trató en éste hilo  :

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/...aceptable-carpinteria-dr-z-118044/index4.html


----------



## Ratmayor (Ago 21, 2014)

Yo he tenido la intención de comprarme uno de estos:





para esos fines, pero son demasiado caros para mi gusto


----------



## osk_rin (Ago 21, 2014)

DeWalt es gringa. dudo que lleguen a su pais donde son tanqueridos los gringos. jajaja
Aca en mex son de las herramientas mas caras ya me imagino en su pueblo....


----------



## Ratmayor (Ago 21, 2014)

osk_rin dijo:


> DeWalt es gringa. dudo que lleguen a su pais donde son tanqueridos los gringos. jajaja
> Aca en mex son de las herramientas mas caras ya me imagino en su pueblo....


 No sea malo compa, aquí si se consigue DeWalt, solo que tendría que vender un riñon y parte del hígado para comprarlo, hay unos más asequibles como Truper, Skill y más abajo de eso están las cosas chinas de marcas raras que duran una semana como las mias


----------



## SKYFALL (Ago 21, 2014)

Ratmayor dijo:


> Yo he tenido la intención de comprarme uno de estos:
> http://6st.tumayorferretero.net/2914-large/trompo-de-1-3-4-hp-marca-dewalt.jpg
> para esos fines, pero son demasiado caros para mi gusto



Si mal no recuerdo, esa es una Ruteadora DeWalt DW616, muy potente para su tamaño. A esas maquinitas les hacia mantenimiento preventivo y correctivo en una fabrica de lamina acrílica en la que deje de trabajar hace mas de 6 años.

Es buena maquina aunque no es del todo Full Heavy Duty.


----------



## fabybu (Ago 22, 2014)

Ratmayor dijo:


> Yo he tenido la intención de comprarme uno de estos:
> http://6st.tumayorferretero.net/2914-large/trompo-de-1-3-4-hp-marca-dewalt.jpg
> para esos fines, pero son demasiado caros para mi gusto



Está genial!!!
Aunque, como decís, media cara. Yo me compré hace cuestión de un año esta. Viene con 6 fresas (las mas básicas pero sirven para nuestros fines), las guías (paralela, circular y de copiado) y un maletín para mantenerla siempre impecable.


----------



## Helminto G. (Ago 22, 2014)

la mia es un modelo anterior igua de skill y nunca me ha fallado la condenada, la marca me ha respondido bien en varias herramientas


----------



## SKYFALL (Ago 22, 2014)

DeWalt es la misma Black & Decker, ahora prácticamente todas esas herramientas las hacen en China tambien, conseguir una Americana original es muy dificil y si lo logras te sacan los dos ojos de la cara.

La DW616 aca se consigue a 450000 pesos, algo asi mas o menos equivalente a 222 Obamas.


----------



## Dario (Ago 22, 2014)

yo tengo un router Black&Decker que compre hace un tiempo para poner en la cnc que hice, pero como quedaba muy grande, no lo use... al final me decidi por una amoladora recta para poner en la maquina y esta me quedo. esta sin uso, lista para estrenar, es de 1200 wats... es asi como esta


----------



## Daniel Meza (Ago 22, 2014)

Saludos al foro, hace poco tiempo que me hice de algunas cositas que puedo mostrar por aquí 

Apenas hoy me compré un lotecito de 5000 resistores de 330ohm y 1/8W, algo raro de encontrar aquí en el pueblo 



Luego, hace unas semanas me hice de este osciloscopio de segunda que me vendieron por una ganga porque no le servia el inversor del electroluminicente de fondo, sólo fue cosa de reemplazar dos transistores y vualá! se hizo la luz de nuevo 



Estos desatornilladores que me dieron como regalo de cumpleaños hace dos días 



Y por último, aunque no es del tema pero me agradó mucho, por fin completé mi colección de discos de Roberto Carlos jaja, soy muy fan de él y apenas el fin estuvo acá en México pero no pude verlo


----------



## Ratmayor (Ago 22, 2014)

Quiero un osciloscopio de esos


----------



## Tacatomon (Ago 22, 2014)

Yo igual. XD

Excelentes adquisiciones!


----------



## foso (Ago 22, 2014)

ahhh tranquilo, un tektronix nomas


----------



## Tacatomon (Ago 23, 2014)

foso dijo:


> ahhh tranquilo, un tektronix nomas








Hahhahahahahahha!!!


----------



## hazard_1998 (Sep 19, 2014)

Mi autoregalo de cumpleaños:


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 19, 2014)

Bién ahí !


----------



## dearlana (Sep 19, 2014)

Hoy estuve trabajando una vez más con un  " Lápiz Mini-Ciclomil" que había comprado hace 44 años.

Es un inyector de señal que actúa por acople electromagnético y por acople capacitivo.

Permite verificar las etapas de los transistores desde la antena hasta el altavoz.

El zumbido que produce a 1000 Hertzios y sus armónicos se va oyendo a través de los transformadores de FI y los de BF...hasta el mismo altavoz.

O sea: Su señal es tan potente que se oye directamente tocando con la punta los terminales del altavoz.

Y funciona con solo una pila AA, o sea, con 1,5 Voltios. 

Es muy útil, práctico y económico.

-------------------------------

Con estas cosas pasa como con muchas otras buenísimas cosas que se han fabricado. ( Ejemplo: El Mercedes 240,  la Montesa Comando Impala o la Honda Monkey ).

Si los refabricaran se venderían inmediatamente solo por su buena fama.

No hace mucho volvieron a fabricar montesas comando impala y se vendieron todas antes de suministrarlas al mercado.

La casa Honda sacó un número limitado de hondas monkeys y pasó lo mismo a pesar de ponerles un precio tan elevado para lo pequeñas que son.

A los inyectores Mini-Ciclomil les pasaría igual porque son muy curiosos: La punta del inyector es el núcleo físico del circuito oscilante y a su vez está soldada físicamente a un condensador.

Solo con acercar la punta a los transformadores, sin tocar nada...si el transistor asociado está bien, la señal pasa al transformador y se oye.

¡Una maravilla de invento!.

Las hicieron de forma que no se pudiesen copiar ni falsificar. Aunque hoy, después de tantos años; me dio por abrirla y no es tan difícil el asunto.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 19, 2014)

Esperamos foto dibujo diagrama


----------



## Tacatomon (Oct 3, 2014)

Una belleza de DSP, rescatado de una muerte asegurada en algún centro de reciclaje de USA.
Vintage Stuff por parte de Peavey.
































¡Saludos al foro!.


----------



## osk_rin (Oct 7, 2014)

Me lo regala?


----------



## Luis Eduardo Sánchez (Oct 9, 2014)

Hola a todos

Me he encontrado este tesoro que esta nuevecito UN Eico ST70 con el radio ST96  con cajas originales!!! 

El Eico ST70 es el papá del Dynaco ST70.















































Saludos a todos !!!!


----------



## Tacatomon (Oct 9, 2014)

osk_rin dijo:


> Me lo regala?



Hahahahaha.








Luis, pedazo de equipo. Increíble, en su caja original, con sus etiquetas (Manuales, of course, i think) e inmaculado.

Excelente adquisición. 10/10.

¡Saludos al foro!.


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Oct 9, 2014)

ya tienes un falentador para invierno jajaja






*felicitaxiones* por la adquisición = )


----------



## J2C (Oct 10, 2014)

Aquí mis ultimas inversiones de los meses de Agosto y Septiembre:



Con su correspondiente memoria *MicroSD-HC Clase 10 de 32GB* marca Kingston



También y para con tiempo experimentar un poco: 






Para probar los CCFL de monitores: 

 



Y el comienzo del acopio del futuro Generador de Señales de 5Hz a 30MHz:









Por otra parte como tenia de hace un año sobrando por el deposito de componentes:

 




Debí comprarme algo para controlar la cantidad  :

 

Disculpen la calidad de las fotos pero no soy muy ducho aun para sacarlas con la M761TDW sobre la mesa del tallercito con la iluminación de tubos fluorescentes y lámpara halógena.




Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## Nuyel (Oct 10, 2014)

Quiero una de esas básculas, yo apenas voy a pedir un par de cosas, pero será con los chinos asi que tomará un rato, por lo pronto pedí un LED UV de 3W con longitud de onda de 365-370nm, aun tengo que probar para decidir si hacer la por LED o tubos, hasta pensaba si compraba las que usan para las uñas ya que había bastantes en eBay, solo que las veo algo pequeñas, cuando llegue les cuento


----------



## yosimiro (Oct 14, 2014)

Estoy por estrenar mi nuevo capacímetro, lo pagué algo así como 26,4 obamas.





De lo que ahora tengo una pregunta, ¿cual sería un margen razonable para decidir el cambio de un capacitor?



J2C dijo:


> Aquí mis ultimas inversiones de los meses de Agosto y Septiembre:
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 118836
> 
> ...



Tengo ganas de comprarme esa basculita, por experimentos con químicos.
Ojo... nada ilegal


----------



## R-Mario (Oct 21, 2014)

Los capacitores traen tolerancias de +-10% hasta de +-20% y en los electroliticos es bien comun encontrar que un cap de 100uF mida 79uF o uno de 1uF mida 3uF o de plano mida 0.2uF. Yo por eso si se salen un 10% de su valor y se ven algo viejos los cambio


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Oct 21, 2014)

Me quedo con los *Mil Led *son mucho proyectos los que podes armar


----------



## Helminto G. (Oct 24, 2014)

por fin pude ir con mi proveedor y encontre un librito interesante:


----------



## Nuyel (Oct 29, 2014)

Hace tiempo a un colega le regalaron dos impresoras, era un cibercafé que cerró, el asunto es que estaban en mal estado, dijo que me regalaría una pero no cual y había que darles mantenimiento, esta no pude terminar de hacerla funcionar adecuadamente, saqué insectos y hasta el esqueleto de una lagartija dentro pero sigue diciendo "Papel atascado" no tengo idea del por qué. 



Ayer él pasó por acá a recojer unas cosas y me dijo que en la noche viajaba a la capital, que por el trabajo tendría que ir a Uruguay  así que supongo me quedaré con esta  solo necesito hacerla trabajar por que con ese error que tira no sirve ni de para escanear  cualquier sugerencia de donde revisar será bienvenida.


----------



## Helminto G. (Oct 29, 2014)

ya determinaste cuales son todos sus sensores de papel y que funcionen correctamente?


----------



## analogico (Oct 29, 2014)

Nuyel dijo:


> solo necesito hacerla trabajar por que con ese error que tira no sirve ni de para escanear  cualquier sugerencia de donde revisar será bienvenida.



en google 
epson tx300f  "Papel atascado"

en yoreparo dicen que la solucion es provocar el error 
" sin cartuchos "


----------



## Nuyel (Oct 29, 2014)

analogico dijo:


> en google
> epson tx300f  "Papel atascado"
> 
> en yoreparo dicen que la solucion es provocar el error
> " sin cartuchos "



Lo chistoso es que tengo los 4 cartuchos afuera y sigue apareciendo ese error  se suponen que tienen prioridad


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 29, 2014)

Buscá que había un programita ruso que las revivía de la "obsolescencia programada"


----------



## analogico (Oct 30, 2014)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Buscá que había un programita ruso que las revivía de la "obsolescencia programada"


si eso 
puede ser 
si no esta en el ruso en intertet se encuentra el programa especifico de esa impresora
de seguro ya lo encontraste

y la pieza que se gasta  o mejor dicho se llena de tinta es una esponja de  limpieza
asi que revisa la esponja  y resetea  el contador

si vieron el programa ruso en un documental  el tipo no reviso la esponja 

la tinta comenzara a salir por debajo de la impresora


----------



## Nuyel (Oct 30, 2014)

Sip, abajo veo que tiene una cosa blanca y al parecer hay un conducto de tinta de donde normalmente descansa los cabezales, el sensor lo saqué y limpié, ahora lo volví a sacar y probar, solo me quedaría interceptarlo y mandar a corto con tierra donde está el fototransistor para verificar que no es otra cosa, pero lo dejo para luego, acceder al sensor es desmantelar todo, solo sacaré donde va el conector y haré un corto, si eso lo repara tendré que interceptar el sensor, pero primero probaré lo del programa, si se resuelve por software mejor, encontré uno pero no se que tiene que presiono los botones y no pasa nada, el único que sirve es el de salir XD


----------



## Ratmayor (Nov 6, 2014)

Después de tanta espera, al fin me llegó mi tester nuevo *_*
​Es un Mastech MS8268


----------



## Nuyel (Nov 7, 2014)

Bonito. De la impresora pues ya logré que se moviera, solo tuve que inicializar la EEPROM por que de otra forma no quiere, guardé un backup (supuestamente) por que lo pone en ingles y con papel A4 (cuando aquí usamos el "carta"), intenté reiniciar todo lo que pude pero nada sirvió hasta que le inicialice toda la EEPROM, no es la configuración correcta pero al menos ya se mueve, al parecer está obstruidas las tintas, no se si se secó la tinta o es en el cabezal, me pide reemplazar el negro para hacer una limpieza de cabezales, la página que intentó imprimir solo salió así.


----------



## Ratmayor (Nov 28, 2014)

Esto me llegó esta mañana, me salió todo en US$22,81 incluyendo el envío hasta acá...

​


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 28, 2014)

Nuyel dijo:


> Bonito. De la impresora pues ya logré que se moviera, solo tuve que inicializar la EEPROM por que de otra forma no quiere, guardé un backup (supuestamente) por que lo pone en ingles y con papel A4 (cuando aquí usamos el "carta"), intenté reiniciar todo lo que pude pero nada sirvió hasta que le inicialice toda la EEPROM, no es la configuración correcta pero al menos ya se mueve, al parecer está obstruidas las tintas, no se si se secó la tinta o es en el cabezal, me pide reemplazar el negro para hacer una limpieza de cabezales, la página que intentó imprimir solo salió así.


 
Limpiavidrios dentro de los cabezales viejos


----------



## J2C (Dic 16, 2014)

.

Las ultimas inversiones:



A) Dos Arduino Nano (Clone)





B) Un Sensor de Temperatura y Humedad DHT11





C) Un Sensor de Temperatura y Humedad DHT22





D) Un Cable Adaptador de USB a RS232 con Chip *CH340* (esta en chino pero dejo la datasheet en inglés). Ya fue instalado sin problemas en Win7-64, aun me queda probarlo con algún grabador de memorias. Costo Oficial/*ElQueSeConsigue* *Obama'$* 9,32/*6,07* que pagaré en papeles _AR$_ recién el 12 de Enero del 2015   !!!! 








Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Dic 17, 2014)

J2C dijo:


> .
> 
> Las ultimas inversiones:
> 
> ...



Hace cuanto que tengo la plata y desde tiempo remoto que no mando a pedir el mio 

el otro dia lo encargue y me entero que no hay casas de pago en mi ciudad, un desastre 

felicitaciones por tus adquisiciones *J2C*


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 17, 2014)

Yo  adquirí nada, pero me regalaron un transeptor BLU valvuloso


​


----------



## Ratmayor (Dic 21, 2014)

Esta me la regalaron, sólo tenía la pantalla, la batería y el BIOS dañados 

​


----------



## electroconico (Dic 23, 2014)

Jejeje , la bios de esas siempre _molesta_, pero después del update anda al 100%.

La mía creo que tiene 4 años o mas .


----------



## torres.electronico (Dic 23, 2014)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Yo  adquirí nada, pero me regalaron un transeptor BLU valvuloso
> 
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 122254​



Si te estorba / ocupa espacio, acepto donacion


----------



## Ratmayor (Dic 23, 2014)

electroconico dijo:


> Jejeje , la bios de esas siempre jode, pero después del update anda al 100%.
> 
> La mía creo que tiene 4años o mas :O.


Si supieras que actualicé y quedó peor  se apagaba a los pocos segundos, me tocó sacar la flashrom de un cadaver de estas que tenía por aquí y fue que revivió


----------



## Daniel Meza (Dic 27, 2014)

Saludos, he aprovechado algo de mi paga de becario para adquirir algunas herramientas para el taller... 
Para empezar, una interfaz MSP-FET430UIF para entrarle de lleno a los µC's MSP430Fxxx de varias gamas 



Me he hecho también de un monitor más grande como extensión para la laptop, por fin dejé de sufrir a la hora de programar y estar arriba-abajo buscando cierta línea de código en la minipantalla de la lap 



Y finalmente, una pantallita OLED que me han dado para desarrollar un proyecto... 



veré que más traen los reyes magos 

Saludos y felices fiestas


----------



## Nuyel (Dic 28, 2014)

El escritorio extendido siempre ayuda bastante, cuando hace falta de un lado tienes las notas u hojas de datos mientras escribes el programa en la otra.


----------



## Ratmayor (Ene 26, 2015)

Esto me llegó esta mañana:


100 Leds 3mm Azules, 10 LEDs blancos de 1W, 5 LED Rojos de 3W, 5 LED Amarillos de 3W, 2 LCD 8x2, LCD 16x2 y un cable ribbon para conectarlas ​
Además llegó:

Sensor de presión de aceite que incluso puede manejar líquidos corrosivos a un máximo de 150psi ​


----------



## fabybu (Ene 27, 2015)

Gente, 
Ayer nomás me compré un subwoofer Sony.








La verdad me llamó muchísimo la atención el precio, por eso lo compré. 
El modelo es GTX121L. Es comprado en la tienda oficial Sony store de Córdoba capital (dino de Rodriguez del Busto) y pagado 599 pesos argentinos.
Pesa 5kg (pesado en la balanza en la que me peso yo )

Dejo los parámetros T/S que vienen en la hoja del mismo por _acá._

La idea de este sub es que algún día (en algún futurooo) sea parte de mi 2.1. El proyecto está iniciado en el foro pero completamente abandonado. https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f32/proyecto-satelites-sistema-2-1-desde-cero-102095/


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ene 27, 2015)

yo compre hace tiempo unos sony de cono azul y también eran muy económicos
los tenían de oferta,
el caso era, que eran mas economicos que los bravox
asta que me dio a pensar si no eran sony truchos


----------



## fabybu (Ene 27, 2015)

Si, es tal cual como decís. Inspira desconfianza. Pero de ser, son originales.
Me pasó el dato un compañero de trabajo que lo compró cuando le quemaron (por una pésima conexión eléctrica) un MTX que tenía en una caja cerrada de alrededor de 90l en su auto.
Lo llamativo fue que (hablando subjetivamente) tenía un mejor desempeño que el driver original saliendo ese mucho mas.

Así que me decidí y lo compré. El que ande con ganas de invertir, que lo analice porque por estos lados a ese precio no compramos nada!


----------



## foso (Ene 28, 2015)

Que bronca !, TI está empezando a cobrar los envíos a argentina, y bastante caro. Se acabó la compra barata a texas. Justo que quería probar el nuevo launchpad del piccolo.

Me conseguí en Buenos Aires la Beaglebone Black para jugar un poco.


----------



## Nuyel (Ene 29, 2015)

Ok, para México parece que aún es gratis, mientras sean módulos o muestras por que comprar los chips sí te lo cobran, espero poder pedir una piccolo, quiero controlar un par de motores y de paso también el conversor CD para alimentarlos si se puede


----------



## Daniel Meza (Ene 29, 2015)

Ya no nuyel, hace una semana vi en su página que ya cobran los envíos para este pueblo


----------



## J2C (Feb 13, 2015)

.





Bueno, actualizo mis ultimas adquisiciones que realice esta semana:


A01) Arduino Uno R3 (Truch) ------ 2 (dos) 

 



A02) Programador Avr USBasp ----- 1 (uno)

 



B01) Conector Micro USB Hembra SMT ----- 10 (diez) 

 



B02) Conector Mini USB Hembra SMT ----- 10 (diez) 





B03) Disipador CPU Amd Socket 462 c/doble Cooler ----- 3 (tres) 

 



B04) Led 1W Blanco Frio 90÷100 lumens 120° ----- 10 (diez)

 



B05) Predisipadores p/Led 1 ó 3W ----- 10 (diez)

 



B06) Led 5mm Blanco 2÷3 lumens 20÷25° ----- 100 (cien)

 



B07) Sensor Barométrico Digital BMP180 ----- 1 (uno)

 
​ 
B08) Zócalo ZIF 40 contactos ----- 1 (uno)

 



B09) USB a Uart-Ttl c/CP2102 ----- 1 (uno)

Ver el archivo adjunto 125087 



B10) Modulo Dc-Dc StepDown Ajustable ----- 3 (tres) 
----- con LM2596 = 1.25 a 35V / 2 a 3A máx.





B11) LM2596T ADJ en encapsulado PentaWatt ----- 3 (tres) 

 



La intención es retirar los LM2596S (Smd) de los módulos B10 y cablear el B11 colocado en el disipador con los Coolers     !! para tener posibilidad de lograr la máxima corriente de ser necesario.
La alimentación primaria la haría con una PSU de AT levemente modificada, y me quedaría pendiente la detección y/ó limitación de la corriente de salida.​ ​ ​ ​ Resumiendo, mi intención era este mes adquirir la Raspberry Pi B+ pero cuando iba a comenzar la búsqueda de la misma en ML apareció la noticia que habían comenzado a distribuir la Raspberry Pi 2    !!!, y como aun no la publicaban, decidí cambiar la intención de compra y aprovechar para acopiar en el Almacén de Componentes y Herramientas   !!!!.​ ​ ​ ​ Saludos, JuanKa.-​


----------



## Tacatomon (Feb 13, 2015)

Algo de lo que ha llegado (y se ha ido) en el taller.
Gráficas
















New strigs para el bajo.

http://i.imgur.com/wiZZ3Bj.jpg

Y un poco de stuff personal (No todo es electrónica en la vida).




Zapatos de trabajo Caterpillar y unos DVS Green Halsted.





También algunos juegos para PC, pero pues me da fiaca sacar capturas. Esos van en otro tema.

¡Saludos al foro!.


----------



## nachonkx (Feb 23, 2015)

Hoy pasó el cartero por mi casa y me dejo todas estas cosillas! 





3 ATMega 2560 para desarrollar mi proyecto de titulo (wireless sensor node)




2 modulos bluetooth con formato fisixo XBee




3 iDuino Mega




3 iDuino UNO







Y un pequeño regalito para mi novia que también estudia electrónica


----------



## idem258 (Feb 25, 2015)

nachonkx.... tienes que decirme de  donde trajiste esa pulsera :3


----------



## nachonkx (Feb 25, 2015)

idem258 dijo:


> nachonkx.... tienes que decirme de  donde trajiste esa pulsera :3



La compré en https://www.etsy.com.Ahi buscas "resistor" y salen montones de cosas hechas con resistencias, la que compre en particular es de una tienda llamada Convert Art, ellos son de grecia.


----------



## Nuyel (Feb 25, 2015)

No es la gran cosa, pero hace tiempo que quería un Delay, lo análogos cuestan bastante así que me tendré que conformar con uno digital por un tiempo.

Me lo dieron con descuento, de 1190MXN me lo dejaron en 890MXN


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 5, 2015)

Ni sabía que aquí habían fabricado Amplificadores con esa marca 

Ver el archivo adjunto 126163

Ver el archivo adjunto 126164

Ver el archivo adjunto 126169

Más Fotos :_ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/1005549/ _


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 5, 2015)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Ni sabía que aquí habían fabricado Amplificadores con esa marca   . . .



Se me ocurre que Dynaco nunca se enteró de la fabricación de este amplificador 

¿ Fapesa 25W ?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 5, 2015)

Vos decís que no es Dynaco 

Transistores de salida TIP41 Industria Argentina , fuente simple (50 V el filtro)

7 transistores por canal en total incluyendo el pre


----------



## foc (Mar 10, 2015)

Bueno amigos, ferie un amplificador con stk 25w+25w, vumetro y dos bocinas pioneer de un viejoo estere de casa, por este par de bocinas tipo torre en un poco de mal estado, el mal estado loo tiene porque, el dueño las tenia junto a una llave de agua (jaja que raro no?) y su hijo pequeño la habrio y bajo de ellas quedo un charco de agua yy nunca se dieron cuenta y como es madera prensada, no recuerdo el nombre de esa madera, pero es el tipico acerrin prensado y la madera de abajo, como 20cm se incho y pues hay que repararlas nada grave entonces yo le dije te las cambio por lo arriba antes mencionado, a lo cual el medijo pues llevatelas, yo lo que quiero es oir musica, en ese momento dije pues pa luego es tarde   las bocinas cuentan con 2 medios de 6" y agudo(que por sierto no lo trae el tiene los agudos pero quemados y segun me cuenta se le puede cambiar la bobina facilmente es como los agudos de bocinas amplificadas) cuenta con un bajo de 10" y tambien con crossover, las bocinas fuera de su cajon se miran muy lindas y aparte traen sus especificasiones en el iman no como otras que traen cero informacion, la potencia es de 30-350w  les dejo fotos de mi adquisicion y me digan si hice buen trato o no? jaja yo pienso que si, el problema es que ahorita solo cuento con un amplificador stk 4152ii, bueno en realidad son 2 en una sola placa, parece ser que da 30wpor canal,  por lo tanto tendria 120 w o a lo mucho 100w pienso conectar uno para los medios y agudos y el otro para los bajos, eso seria por lo pronto mientras consigo o construyo uno mejor, como creen que se oirian con esos amplificadores? las especificaciones del bajo  no se aprecian bien por lo cual se las dejare abajo


pd : es muy poca la informacin acerca de estas bocinas la que he encontrado si algien me puede ayudar en saber mas de esta marca o bocinas se los agradeceria

los medios van en paralelo por que son a 16ohms



Especicaciones del bajo: 50oz magnet,rear venting,400w,8ohms en la foto se miran mas especificaciones, las pongo por si acaso, high power handling capabililyti, high temperature voice coil, clean & loud bass.



Que les parecen mis chiquitas, jajaja cuando las acabe de repara y pintar les mando fotito.


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Mar 11, 2015)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Vos decís que no es Dynaco
> 
> Transistores de salida TIP41 Industria Argentina , fuente simple (50 V el filtro)
> 
> 7 transistores por canal en total incluyendo el pre



nop, es de fapesa... el impreso lo delata eran todo iguales


----------



## Ratmayor (Mar 11, 2015)

Bueno, acá seguimos arruinados y a mi me siguen pagando con motores  



​Es un motorcito síncrono muy lindo de 110VAC, aunque por ociosidad lo conecté a 12VDC y anduvo  me tienta para hacer una bobinadora...


----------



## Ratmayor (Mar 16, 2015)

Esto llegó hoy...

Papá, mamá e hijo 


Este es el sensor de velocidad que pondré en la ratanave...


Y más LEDs...


Y estos son unos HIP4081 para armar más de estos
​


----------



## lsedr (Mar 25, 2015)

yo compré este oscilador DDS para mi equipo HF 160-40m de LW3DYL que estoy construyendo...


----------



## Nuyel (Mar 26, 2015)

Mi ultima adquisición es una Dell Latitude E6420

Tiene un CPU i7-2620M de 2.7GHz, 8GB en RAM, gráficos Intel HD 3000 y la dedicada NVIDIA NVS 4200M con 512MB, ambas se conmutan para gráficos intensivos o extender la duración la batería de 9 celdas que se sale del cuerpo de la notebook y dura como 8 a 10 horas, Disco duro de 500GB a 7200RPM, teclado con luz, y pantalla de 14" con una amplia resolución de 1600x900, aparte la cámara web, y lector de huellas dactilares y la lectoras de tarjetas inteligentes sin contacto, tiene buenas capacidades para extenderse la cosa  ahora ya tengo donde trabajar con los diseños sin sufrir por el espacio en pantalla o lo que demandan los programas, sobre todo para trabajar a múltiple monitor teniendo hojas de datos, el IDE y el diagrama del circuito. Solo le faltó el touch screen  pero no se si está en la misma resolución de pantalla, no me conviene instalarlo después si pierdo pixeles   lo que si quiero cambiar el modulo Bluetooth 3.0 por el 4.0 LE.


----------



## fabybu (Mar 28, 2015)

Hoy fui a Córdoba a comprar unas tonteras que necesitaba a la casa electrónica (a la que vende mas barata).
Estoy con ganas de armar el protector del Dr. Zoidberg y Crimson. 

Compré unas cosillas que me faltaban y como siempre, un par mas de cada uno para tener de stock en casa y no tener que hacer 60km para un componente que me falte: 

3 Relay de 12V (doble inversor) ----------> cada uno $21 (US$ 2.3) 
20 Cap no polarizados (10u x 4.7uF y 10u x 2.2uF) ----------> los 20 cap $45 (US$5)
2 puentes rectificadores 1A -----------> cada uno $2.7 (US$0.3)



Fue la última vez que compro esos doble inversor, dado que unos 3 o 4 días antes compré los simple inversor para PCB (los mas comunes) y me habían salido US$1.1 cada uno.
Siendo que además estos de US$1.1 se ven mas robustos y confiables y los que compré hoy no san si quiera la información de cuanta corriente soportan 
La idea de comprar el relay doble inversor era para "ahorrar" y colocar un doble inversor en lugar de dos simples.



Como no tenían Cap NP de 10uF me crucé a otra casa (en Córdoba están prácticamente todas juntas) y menos mal consulté el precio antes de encargar. Cada uno sale $10.  
Increíble, no se si me están cobrando un cero de mas pero me pareció mucho.

Me parece que no va a quedar otro remedio que encargar de otros pagos los componentes.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 2, 2015)

Vine presumido a presumir presumidamente 




Completo con garantía y a mitad de precio.

El ticket es para que vean que lo pagué 

.


----------



## yosimiro (Abr 2, 2015)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Vine presumido a presumir presumidamente
> 
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 127505
> ...



Cuando lo comentaste en el arenero, *algo no me cerraba.*


Ahora sí, ese es el tipo de compras que hago en ese lugar.

Un tip....(no se si sirva en todas las sucursales).
Es ir los jueves temprano.


----------



## J2C (Abr 2, 2015)

.



 Pero cual era la oferta ???.



 Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## yosimiro (Abr 2, 2015)

J2C dijo:


> .
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hay que ir a la mesa de saldos.
Cosas que se devuelven por X motivos.

Recuerdo haber comprado una angular de 4 y media, por algo así de 5 obamas.

PD: A esa amoladora, solo le faltaba el conector(enchufe), e iba sin garantía.
Pero pedí que la probaran, y el oido te dice mucho de esos aparatos.
Así que...  a casa


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 2, 2015)

Hay al menos dos mesas de saldos , una de rotos que no andan y otros que si andan , a ésta le faltaba el "instructivo" 

http://blackanddecker-la.com/linea-...5-1be6-42e5-bb7d-dd26c05649b4&method=download


----------



## J2C (Abr 2, 2015)

.



Ya tengo dos SKIL con batería de 9.6V, las compre hace 9/10 años en un momento que armaba tableros de madera para alguien.

También poseo amoladoras, compresor con tanque de 50L, la sierra circular de 7 1/4", atornilladores de los chicos, amoladora de banco, etc.; pero uno pregunta de chusmo y solo por preguntar.




Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## pppppo (Abr 3, 2015)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Vine presumido a presumir presumidamente
> 
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 127505
> ...



Con razon lo compraste


Cuando las baterias de mi inalambrico se mocharon puse dos de las de tubo fluorescente de emergencia, pesadita la cosa pero el torque es bestial.


----------



## Nuyel (Abr 11, 2015)

Algunos servos Tower Pro SG90, pensaba usar uno para controlar la dirección de un carrito pero parece que aún está muy grande, queda muy justo y no me deja acomodar el espacio como quisiera, voy a preguntar por otro modelo más chico para mi proyecto, mientras me sirve para experimentar mientras no monte la carrocería.

También pedí un Bluetooth HC-05 para controlar el carrito remotamente y hacer algo entretenido.


----------



## Edu-D (Abr 19, 2015)

Saludos, me llego esto que me trajeron a regalar.

Transistores de on semiconductor para divertirme en proyectos.


----------



## Ratmayor (Abr 19, 2015)




----------



## Don Plaquetin (Abr 19, 2015)

*NICE*

Ver el archivo adjunto 128518


----------



## yosimiro (Abr 19, 2015)

y cuando los vea el ruso......


----------



## superdog13 (Abr 20, 2015)

nachonkx dijo:


> Hoy pasó el cartero por mi casa y me dejo todas estas cosillas!
> 
> ...
> 
> ...



Una pregunta, por qué estos y no los Arduino ??? Alguna diferencia ???


----------



## nachonkx (Abr 20, 2015)

superdog13 dijo:


> Una pregunta, por qué estos y no los Arduino ??? Alguna diferencia ???




Básicamente el precio y porque no soy partidario de los Arduinos Chinos copiados descaradamente (con antisoldante azul, el "made in Italy" y serigrafia de pésima calidad).

Por lo demás, llevo varias semanas utilizándolos y no me han dado ningún problema ni a dos alumnos a quienes les facilite estos Iduino en la escuela donde hago clases


----------



## Nuyel (Abr 20, 2015)

Mi Arduino UNO R3 era tan copiado que por Arriba no notas diferencia al original, y por debajo, la única es que en lugar de "made in Italy" dice"design in Italy", básicamente usaron los mismos archivos que el Arduino y solo cambiaron una palabra.


----------



## foc (Abr 23, 2015)

Bueno amigos, me caban de mandar de E.U.A, esta pistolita de calor, algo barata 30 dolares tengo 3 dias con ella y para empezar a usar este tipo de pistola, se me hace bien.
En las especificaciones:
1500 W
6.6 A low
12.1 A high
1112ºF= 600ºC high
572ºF= 300ºC low

Lo unicoo que no trae boquillas, quisiera y me dijeran que tal son estas pistolas, por su marca y costo, he estado viendo la pagina del  fabricante y por alli le heche el ojo, a un dremel barato pero...como dicen lo barato sale caro estoy consiente que este tipo de pistola que adquiri, son de baja calidad pero bueno,, haaaa...!!!! por sierto ya cambie cuatro pin de carga de tablets de lo mas facill


----------



## yosimiro (Abr 23, 2015)

No sabría decirte, la calidad de esa herramienta, pero, hay cosas para pensar.
Si no trae boquillas, y si no hay la posibilidad de comprarlas, *cuidado*.
Eso implicaría que, cualquier intento de utilizar algo que reduzca la salida del aire, podría provocar recalentamientos internos, *y eso...*
Así que a utilizarla como viene....
Por las dudas.

Generalmente esas pistolas, si no son usadas por largos lapsos, funcionan sin problemas.


----------



## foc (Abr 23, 2015)

> No sabría decirte, la calidad de esa herramienta, pero, hay cosas para pensar.
> Si no trae boquillas, y si no hay la posibilidad de comprarlas, cuidado.
> Eso implicaría que, cualquier intento de utilizar algo que reduzca la salida del aire, podría provocar recalentamientos internos, y eso...
> Así que a utilizarla como viene....
> ...


 Gracias por la respuesta, he visto boquillas a la venta, pero el costo es igual o casi al de la misma pistola, pero bueno espero y me aguante algo de tiempo sirve que asi practico y no  por haber descompuesto una de mejor calidad ........


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Abr 23, 2015)

foc dijo:


> Gracias por la respuesta, he visto boquillas a la venta, pero el costo es igual o casi al de la misma pistola



Que raro 

esa pistola no tiene accesorios es una pistola simple


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 23, 2015)

SSTC dijo:


> Que raro
> 
> esa pistola no tiene accesorios es una pistola simple


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Abr 24, 2015)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Yo  adquirí nada, pero me regalaron un transeptor BLU valvuloso
> 
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 122254​


!!!!Me encantaria demasiado puder conpra ese hermoso equipo valvuloso y agregar el a mi colección de radios   !!!!!!!
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## foc (Abr 25, 2015)

companñero daniel lopes ya le dije ke yo tengo transmisores  buenos y el problema es la mandada digo el flete  yo se los mando con gusto


----------



## Ratmayor (Abr 25, 2015)

Por FedEx no es tan cara la cuestión y llega en una semana, ya he usado este servicio, PERO, cuando me toca enviar algo a Brasil, sólo me toca rezar que en la aduana no encuentren un pero


----------



## paulixcr (Abr 29, 2015)

Me he hecho de un sistema vintage: Sansui tu317 (sintonizador) Sansui au317(amplificador 50w RMS), restaurado por mi mismo. Y un par de parlantes dcm tf600 5 vías 250w RMS, un poco difíciles de conseguir


----------



## J2C (May 2, 2015)

.

 
Si bien ya estamos en el mes de mayo, estas son las inversiones que realice en el transcurso de abril:

Cansado de renegar cuando debía grabar memorias de tv's dado que la PC no tiene puertos COM ni LPT opte por comprar: 

a-) Celeron 2.66GHz ~ MSI 7222 - PM8PM-V 





b-) 2 x DDR2 533MHz 1GB





c-) Disco Rígido 160GB IDE Seagate




Le terminare instalando un XP SP2/SP3 sin mayores pretensiones. El monitor será el también anciano AOC de 17" que tiene 15 añitos encima de casi 16 horas diarias (aun se la banca el fosforo).

El resto lo reciclo de un anciano Duron 700 que *BIEN merecido* tiene descansar.




d-) Adaptador Ide/Sata/MiniIde a Usb 





e-) Capturadora Video EasyCAP Estéreo a Usb2.0 + Software





f-) Placa Sonido Usb Externa audio 7.1





g-) Placa Sonido Usb Externa audio 5.1

 




Tanto el Adaptador Ide/Sata/Usb como la Capturadora son para tener en caso de necesidad.

En cambio ambas Placas Externas de Sonido han sido pensadas para proteger Notebook y/ó Tablet's en la confeccion de un próximo *OscilosTruchingUsb* de baja frecuencia  .


El total de la inversión realizada ha sido de *u$s 122,00* ó de su equivalente de AR$ *1550* y que dado que "_Pertenecer tiene sus Privilegios_" aun no he oblado  .





Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 7, 2015)

Vengo a presumir , pero no de la compra , sino del regalo (me lo compró-regaló la Biarru)  y además presumir de la antigua industra local 

Radio AM con portapilas de 4 AA , pero con posibilidad de 6 AA (faltan los contactos )

Y andaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## J2C (May 8, 2015)

.


Tal como había comentado en el _*Arenero hace una semana*_, procedí a ejecutar la inversión de Mayo.

Les dejo unas imágenes y les debo un pdf con las Especificaciones Técnicas ya que solo me entregaron el *User Manual* impreso en inglés, of course.

DM8145 True RMS Protomax:

1 -



2 -



3 -



4 -



5 -




El color del que tengo es mas parecido a la ultima imagen, la pantalla tiene iluminación color blanco. Vino con todos los cables mostrados en la 2da. imagen

El costo final de *u$s* *196,85* lo cancele en 3 cómodas cuotitas *SIN interés* alguno de _AR$ 833,33_ que recién comenzare a abonar dentro de exactamente 30 días la primera (si pasa algo en la economía, a _cantarle_ a *Discepolo* ). Si bien llegue a el por un aviso de ML, quien lo vendía es una empresa que vende instrumental desde hace mas de 50 años pero en ML no pone su nombre, 6 meses de garantía.


Como siempre que compro algo he investigado en la web y encontré un instrumento antiguo de similares prestaciones de una marca mejor, el GDM8145 de GwInstek donde imagino que nuestros amigos orientales (Sinometer) le deben de haber realizado una RMN y agregado alguna cosita mas que pueda medir.




Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## Don Plaquetin (May 8, 2015)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Vengo a presumir , pero no de la compra , sino del regalo (me lo compró-regaló la Biarru)  y además presumir de la antigua industra local



*Ah!! Me guta* solo leer la palabra *transistorizado*  FELICITACIONES


----------



## fausto garcia (May 29, 2015)

Saludos compañeros 

Aquí les muestro  la ultima adquisición, consiste en un amplificador archirecontrachino, de 2.1 canales, destinado a amplificar una pantalla led de 42" en la casa de mi hermana, ya que la pantalla tiene el sonido muy pobre.


El costo fue de $420 pesos, (al tipo de cambio actual $28 dolaritos) en las imágenes se puede ver que esos chinos tratan de *"economizar"*  en todo, noten el disipador minúsculo con el cual venia ensamblado y aunque disponía de un ventilador, no es suficiente para refrigerarlo, ademas carece de retardo en los parlantes, ya que cuando se conecta, el clásico chasquido el la bocina es bastante desagradable.

Las mejoras consistirán, de entrada, cambiar el disipador, por uno que venia con un amplificador *Sony* que paso a mejor vida y colocarle por lo menos, un retardo para los parlantes.

La alimentación sera con el toroidal que aparece en las imágenes los voltajes que entrega son: 30 0 30 AC, con el rectificado y filtrado quedara en +-42.

Lo probé así como venia y el sonido es bastante aceptable *(no digo que High End)* considerando el precio que pague por la plaqueta... en los próximos días amenazo con subirlo ya terminado en su gabinete.


----------



## Fogonazo (May 29, 2015)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Vengo a presumir , pero no de la compra , sino del regalo (me lo compró-regaló la Biarru)  y además presumir de la antigua industra local
> 
> Radio AM con portapilas de 4 AA , pero con posibilidad de 6 AA (faltan los contactos )
> 
> ...




Eso lo fabricaba un conocido, todavía conserva las matrices y unos cuantos a reparar.


----------



## paulixcr (May 29, 2015)

Tornamesa Technics de 1978

Sl-23


----------



## Don Plaquetin (May 29, 2015)

Una hermosura *Fausto* felicitaciones por la adquisición 

Ver el archivo adjunto 130252





Fogonazo dijo:


> Eso lo fabricaba un conocido, todavía conserva las matrices y unos cuantos a reparar.



Si lo actualiza a FM estaría en carrera nuevamente


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 31, 2015)

La Biarru quiere saber de que año es la radiola que me regaló


----------



## J2C (May 31, 2015)

.



Como decidi jubilar al teclado que usaba en la PC del taller, un Internet Keyboard de MicroSoft el cual presto servicios ULTRA Intensivos por los ultimos casi 15 años todos los dias de cada año. Sin embargo seguira prestando servicios mas descansado sobre la PC que arme con lo comprado el *mes de Abril*. 






Adquiri un Combo MK330 de Logitech - *Obama$* 27,66 - AR$ 349.99







Y dos M165 tambien de Logitech, uno para la NoteBook Lenovo G480 y el otro para la PC comprada en partes durante Abril a la que le instale el XP SP3 solo para los programadores de memoria por RS232 - *Obama$* 11,77 - AR$ 149.00 (cada unidad)







Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## Fogonazo (May 31, 2015)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> La Biarru quiere saber de que año es la radiola que me regaló



*! SMS enviado ¡*


----------



## Tacatomon (Jun 1, 2015)

Ya entrados en Periféricos de PC, de igual manera, recientemente hice un "Upgrade" (Por no decir downgrade) de teclado y mouse.
Con casi 5 años de trabajo, un kit Ratón&Teclado Inalambrico Microsoft Wireless 700V2.0. El pequeño roedor murió prematuramente ya que las baterías hicieron su desastre derramando electrolíto dentro de él y dañando la PCB irremediablemente. Solo quedó el teclado, y aguantó un uso bastante rudo y continuo entre trabajo, salidas a eventos de cómputo y por supuesto, videjuegos. Único detalle era su poco alcance, apenas un metro. Ahora está guardado como soporte cuando hay PC's que probar.

En una venta de garage me topé con esto, y la verdad no lo pensé dos veces.







IBM KB-0225 PS/2 Nuevos en caja, sin uso... ¡Me los llevo!.
Lo primero que pensé era que podrían ser mecánicos, de esos mismos que soportarían un ataque termonuclear sin problemas, pero después me di cuenta que no tuve tanta suerte y resultaron ser de membrana, igual siendo IBM nuevos sin duda eran un must have por $4USD cada uno. Compré uno para mi y otro para un amigo.











































El teclado también incluía uno de estos: http://bit.ly/1AJ9MvL  Combo perfecto. Lo guardaré en el cajón del recuerdo. Por que precisamente el siguiente cambio fue de un aguantador Microsoft Basic Optical Mouse a ésto:


























Diseñado para un género especifico de videjuegos, el mejor de su clase. Yo lo uso para todo y va bien con el millón de opciones configurables desde la velocidad de actualización por USB, los botones de acción, macros y las DPI del sensor desde 200 hasta 8200.

Éste fue de oferta, segunda mano, pocas horas de uso "like new" $29USD.

Una pareja algo dispareja de periféricos, pero muy contento con el par.






¡Saludos al foro!.


----------



## fausto garcia (Jun 1, 2015)

Saludos compañeros.

*¡¡¡¡ Buenas adquisiciones!!!*

A mi solo me alcanzo  para esto: *Logitech Wireless Combo mk220* fue el mas económico  de la marca Logitech.

http://www.logitech.com/es-mx/product/wireless-combo-mk220


----------



## Tacatomon (Jun 1, 2015)

Logitech hace periféricos muy buenos. Cuando te toca la buena y no tiene defectos de fábrica tienes raton o teclado para un bueeeen de tiempo, al igual que los de Microsoft. He probado marcas baratas y la verdad al poco tiempo fallan.

Del Hw bueno que tengo, solo ha fallado el "barato" por que todo lo que he dejado de usar sirve y se queda guardado. Antes del Logitech G600 tuve un par de semanas el M90, básico pero muy bueno para uso general. En la otra PC hay un combo MK200 de Logitech y ya va para 3 años.

¡Saludos y excelentes adquisiciones!.


----------



## J2C (Jun 1, 2015)

.


 
Solo puedo aportar que el teclado anterior lo jubile después de *casi 15 años* y no por que tuviese problema alguno.

Tiene alguna letras indicadores (a, s, c) algo desgastadas típicas del uso de nuestro idioma, pero como al Mouse Genius XScroll ya le había cambiado varias veces los microswitch's ahora había empezado a fallar la ruedita del Scroll y aceptando que 5 años es mucha vida me decidi a cambiar por el Combo Inalambrico de Logitech debido a que era el mas accesible (barato/económico) siendo Inalámbrico.


Fausto el MK220 lo vi y más barato que el MK330 pero si observas la distribución de teclas del Microsoft que tenia contra el MK220 se me amontonaban demasiado para mi costumbre, por eso opte por el MK330. Y aun no termine de acostumbrarme a este pero hace apenas una semana que lo tengo en uso.


 Aclaro ante todo que la maquina no la uso en juegos, solo internet (foros, diarios, etc.) y programas de electrónica.




Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## fausto garcia (Jun 2, 2015)

J2C dijo:


> .
> 
> Solo puedo aportar que el teclado anterior lo jubile después de *casi 15 años* y no por que tuviese problema alguno.
> 
> ...



Pues de haber tenido mas efectivo  hubiera optado por uno mejorcito, aun así no tengo queja alguna, salio bastante bueno, lo utilizo para  la pantalla de la sala *(  no pienso regalar dinero al adquirir un smart tv )* y en el alcance esta perfecto, ayer hice unas pruebas para una presentación de mi hija, llego 20 mts sin ningún problema. 

Saludos compañeros


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Jun 3, 2015)

Hola

Creo que el desgaste del teclado tiene que ver con el uso y su habita  El mio nunca se fue siempre lo termino regalando  

Saludos..


----------



## Fogonazo (Jun 6, 2015)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Vengo a presumir , pero no de la compra , sino del regalo (me lo compró-regaló la Biarru)  y además presumir de la antigua industra local
> 
> Radio AM con portapilas de 4 AA , pero con posibilidad de 6 AA (faltan los contactos )
> 
> ...



Se fabricó hasta el 77 como evolución de la primer Spika (La que  se devoraba las baterías)


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 6, 2015)

Gracias 

Tiene razón SSTC , si la hicieran AM-FM --> bárbara para el escritorio , la cartera de la dama y el bolsillo del caballero  ¡ Es muy bonita e ingeniosa  !


----------



## Nuyel (Jun 7, 2015)

Me compré un reciente Lumia 532 

Mi primer Microsoft  sigue igual de sencillo que mi Lumia 520, pero al menos tendré un Quad-Core a 1,2GHz y 1GB de RAM, mi 520 se comenzó a atrasar con tanto que lo uso, este será más para pruebas con el sistema y juegos, no creo que el 520 deje de ser mi teléfono principal por un rato, es un desastre tener tantas aplicaciones experimentales en el teléfono de uso diario, lo único decepcionante de este es la cámara, tiene foco fijo, no cuenta con zoom (aunque eso no lo uso) y tampoco graba video en HD como el 520, pero bueno, al menos tiene más poder para hacer más cosas y en relación al costo era más barato que el 520 cuando salió.


----------



## elgriego (Jun 7, 2015)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Se fabricó hasta el 77 como evolución de la primer Spika (La que  se devoraba las baterías)



 En algun momento paso por mis manos una de estas,Perdida luego,seguramente en una mudanza.Si mal no recuerdo, usaba los clasicos,2sa52,2sb54,2sb56,No recuedo que usara silicio ,pero la memoria puede fallar.


 Y si, seria lindo hacer una version Fm,aunque con la cantidad de emisoras,te encargo el arrastre de la etapa de Rf.

 Saludos.


----------



## fausto garcia (Jun 11, 2015)

Saludos compañeros 

El día de ayer un amigo me cambio este ampli:    _ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/978452/ _por esta herramienta.

Llego con la idea de que le armara un amplificador, porque tenia un par de bocinas de un minicomponente que paso a mejor vida, recordé que tenia este amplificador y se lo mostré, al principio estaba algo escéptico, pero cuando se lo probé con las bocinas que tenia, quedo encantado.   

Cuando estábamos en su casa probando el amplificador, vi que tenia arrumbado algunas herramientas y entre ellas estaba este bebe, de manera discreta le pregunte, porque tenia tirada toda su herramienta y me dijo que no la usaba, incluso pensaba venderla en mercadolibre, me ofreció algunas cosas y le propuse el cambio con el router (rebajadora, tupí etc.) y acepto inmediatamente.   

El router me lo dio con cinco brocas, cuando llegue a mi casa lo probé y la verdad supero mis expectativas, se que es un modelo básico, pero teniendo en cuenta que no soy carpintero y que me salio bastante barato, casi regalado, porque en su momento a mi me regalaron el minicomponente de donde saque el amplificador.

Por lo que me dijo, la herramienta la trajo de USA, he investigado y esta marca es de buena calidad.     Ya tengo pensado un proyecto en el cual lo voy a utilizar, si queda aceptable estaré subiendo fotos.

Saludos y buen día.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 11, 2015)

Buena marca


----------



## el-rey-julien (Jun 13, 2015)

yo me compre un conejo reproductor nuevo ,
bueno no  nuevo,usado, pero solo me costo 150 pesos ¡¡¡


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 14, 2015)

Ver mi radio a 0:04 (o sea 4 segundos) a la derecha de la mesa


----------



## Daniel Meza (Jul 1, 2015)

Este cuaderno me lo ha regalado un amigo , sabe cuál es nuestro idioma.


----------



## torres.electronico (Jul 1, 2015)

Como andas Dani...Vos sabes que Ariel, un amigo de Ucontrol se armo uno con MB y placas recicladas reales y le quedo espectacular?
mirá 





Los lapiceros estan terribles tambien


----------



## J2C (Jul 1, 2015)

.



 
Estas son las ultimas inversiones del mes de Junio (que recien abonare dentro de 2 semanas, _Pertenecer tiene sus Privilegios_):


a-) Un Modem Router WiFi TpLink TD-W8968 a*Obama$42,12*- *AR$569,99*







b-) Dos Mini Adaptador Usb WiFi TL-WN723N que debido a falta de stock me entregaron uno TL-WN721N (1 de c/u) a *Obama$8,15 *- *AR$109,99* cada unidad.







c-) Dos Mouse Logitech M185 InAlambricos a*Obama$10,59*- *AR$142,99* cada unidad.




El motivo es actualizar la red interna en velocidad y beneficios sin cables y con comodidad para un servidor interno de archivos y/ó impresión. También stock de Mouse debido al intensivo uso (click's & rueda) que se realiza de los mismos.



  Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## mogolloelectro (Jul 5, 2015)

esta fue mi ultima adquisicion las fotos son de referencia por que le estuve haciendo reformas a la caja interna y externamente es un subwoffer activo jbl que me consegui en una chatarreria por algo mas de 2 dolares americanos 5.000 pesos colombianos estaba 100% funcional y el unico daño eran los tapapolvos de los parlantes 
esta ganga la consegui hace ya 10 dias pero por los retoques que le estaba haciendo no habia comentado nada 
por ahora les quedo debiendo las fotos y les adjunto el service manual del aparato
http://www.electronica-pt.com/images/fbfiles/files/ESC_550__BASS550_.pdf

lo unico nuevo que le puse fue un receptor bluetooth belkin k27 por detras de la cara plastica al lado del logo jbl para aprovechar mas recepcion y el led de indicacion se ve a travez de un agujero minusculo que le deje por lo demas que le hice fue que lo deje como sistema 2.1 y me quede con una etapa de potencia por fuera

en estos dias subo fotos de como quedo este invento o mas bien modificaciones



en la foto se aprecian 4 tarjetas de derecha a izquierda son 
fuente 
potencia bajo
potencia central y surround
potencia frontales 
y detras del aluminio hacia donde van y vienen cables esta la tarjeta preamplificadora, crossover stand by mute control de bajo y salidas de los otros parlantes


----------



## Nuyel (Jul 19, 2015)

Mis ultimas adquisiciones:

Comenzando por un cable SATA-eSATA, ahora puedo conectar dispositivos SATA a la interfaz nativa del notebook, una ventaja si considero que no tengo USB 3.0, así que por ahora es la única forma que tengo de aprovechar el ancho de banda de 3Gb/s de mis discos duros, además de las ventajas de la interfaz nativa.


Continuamos con un adaptador para disco duro en la bahía de medios, al igual que mi DVD del notebook incluye su eyector para removerlo fácilmente sin herramientas, por ahora estoy probando la notebook en modo RAID0, algo que tuve que forzar con comandos por que el firmware no me habilita ese modo normalmente (según Dell es por que al ser modelo empresarial, eso duplica la posibilidad de fallos lo que no es conveniente y por eso solo habilitan el RAID1)


Para terminar una tableta digitalizadora económica, me ayudará cuando tengo que trabajar en retoques de imágenes y otras cosas.


----------



## J2C (Jul 29, 2015)

.




Estas son las ultimas inversiones del mes de Julio (que recien abonare dentro de 2 semanas, _Pertenecer tiene sus Privilegios_):


a-) 2 * Display Lcd 2004 Backlight Azul 20x4 a*Obama$14,94*- *AR$209,90* cada unidad.









b-) 2 * Display Lcd 1602 Backlight Azul 16x2 a*Obama$ 6,87*- *AR$99,90* cada unidad.










c-) 2 * Kit 65 Cables Para Protoboard Macho Macho a*Obama$ 4,68*- *AR$69,90* cada unidad.







El motivo es realizar stock mientras es posible para algunos proyectos a realizar en épocas de vacas flacas (poco trabajo).
Los kit de cables son para evitarme renegar cuando uso la ProtoBoard.



Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## fabybu (Jul 31, 2015)

Hola J2C, 
Me llamó la atención la cantidad que pediste de cada cosa. Es que yo acabo de realizar un pedido e hice lo mismo que vos casualmente (?)
Me habían pasado la información que el límite máximo de unidades por producto sin ingresar como "importador" es de dos unidades.

Es un lío pedir cosas en nuestro país. Disculpen si es fuera de lugar la consulta. fftopic:

Saludos,
Fabián.


----------



## J2C (Jul 31, 2015)

.


 Fabybu

 Son compras que hago en Mercado Libre de nuestro país.


 Si bien coloco el precio en *Obama's* es para que los foristas de otros países tengan una referencia de cuanto pagamos por ellas aquí.


 No somos el único país con problemas tanto de conseguir calidad a bajo precio ó de conseguir productos no tan fáciles.


 Si en cambio estas comprando al exterior en Argentina tenemos limitación anual en la cantidad de dinero que podemos traer, aparte de las posibles desapariciones en la Aduana.



 Saludos, JuanKa.- 
 so


----------



## yosimiro (Jul 31, 2015)

Sí, sí...


*Qué casualidad*


----------



## Ratmayor (Ago 14, 2015)

Miren lo que me regalaron hoy ^_^
​PCB 0km 50x50


----------



## Delphos (Ago 14, 2015)

Pcb de 50Cm??  felicidades amigo Ratmayor, esa placa esta enorme.........


----------



## Tacatomon (Ago 15, 2015)

Nuevos rumbos, nuevo acompañante.

HTC Desire 510. Lo compré por la necesidad del Google Maps y los datos móviles para moverme fuera de mi ciudad y mantenerme en contacto con amigos y clientes. Es el primer Smartphone que adquiero. Aún cargo mi W810 conmigo a todos lados y sigo tomando fotografías con él, pero para lo demás ocuparé el HTC.











¡Saludos al foro!.


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Ago 15, 2015)

Muy bueno *J2C* para tener un puñado asi, viviría armando cosas en la *proto B*








Ratmayor dijo:


> Miren lo que me regalaron hoy ^_^
> Ver el archivo adjunto 133343​PCB 0km 50x50



un metro que bueno  

Llegaron los de *6" 6Ω 165 Juac*


----------



## electroconico (Ago 23, 2015)

Hola amigos!

Ahora arme una pc familiar .

procesador : a10-7850k APU radeon R7 graphics
disipador : cooler master gemin II m4 ( no lo pude instalar/problemas con el backplate)
mobo : asrock FM2a88x-itx+
ram : corsair vengeance 8GB@1600MHz ddr3
Disco duro : WD Black 1TB ( ya no compre el GREEN,caca)
PSU : corsair CX430M
gabinete mini itx : cooler master elite 120
ventilador : 1 ventilador extra cooler master 12cm(compre un paquete de 4 por el precio de 1 )

*en esta motherboard no se puede usar disipador con backplate ya que tiene componentes que interfieren con el montaje.Tuve que usar los soportes y un disipador que venia con un Fx8350.
En una foto se aprecia disipador de Stock amd a10 aluminio extruido con ventilador.
Disipador de stock de un FX8350 con laminillas y heatpipe(fue el que use)
Disipador low profile laminillas/heat pipe cooler master.
Intente colocarlo sin el backplate pero laplaca se deformaba un poco.

Este gabinete tiene 2 ventiladores,uno al frente de 12CM y uno al costado de 8CM,le agregue otro de 12CM tras la bahía de discos duros.

Tiene un slot pci 3.0 ,la mayoria pone una gráfica.

Saludos!

Saludos!


----------



## Nuyel (Ago 24, 2015)

El problema de una ITX, es que no le vas a hacer entrar disipadores cualquiera tan fácil por cuestiones de espacio.


----------



## electroconico (Ago 25, 2015)

Exacto,es el rollo de las mini itx pero como tal todo tiene que ser pequeñin  jajaja, ya hay varios disipadores de bajo perfil.

El detalle estuvo en que varias mobo asrock tienen componentes en la parte trasera y estorban para poner el backplate,por lo tanto te joroban el montaje perfecto.

*En una de las fotos de los disipadores se aprecia como el disipador de stock del fx8350 que use es casi idéntico al gemini M4 ,solo que trae ventilador de 8cm contra el de 12cm y esta algo reducido. esta marcado como cooler master,apenas lo note.

Me divertí con el montaje y me desempolve un bastante,no tenia idea de los APU amd .

*Para finalizar esta pc escogí el monitor benq GW2265HM , hdmi/vga/dv + speakers integrados.


----------



## osk_rin (Ago 25, 2015)

Que tal. 
En esta ocasión les presumo unas adquisiciones electrónicas y no tan electrónicas, jaja

Adquiri unos nuevos AMC7135 para los led's de 1w "con los que hago luces para mi bici " 
y unos modulitos TP4056 para cargar las celdas li-ion recatadas de baterías de laptop  "con las que alimento las lucesitas de la bicicleta"

Oh y agrego fotos de la bici que adquirí  para poner las lucesitas jaja.

Saludos al Foro.


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 30, 2015)

Esto  es electrónica, pero si fue una compra *¿ Puedo presumir ?   
*


----------



## electroconico (Oct 1, 2015)

LLegaros estos módulos son muy fáciles de usar.

hc-05
hc-06 modulos bluetooth 

gps µblox(me sorprendio que obtuviera buena señal desde el escritorio lejos de ventajas,anteriormente use el sim908 y me dio muchos problemas,falta probarlo más)

wifi esp8266 LUA
wifi esp8266

*Y este tecladito de membrana 

Saludos!


----------



## elgriego (Oct 11, 2015)

El otro dia me compre en M.L un transceptor vhf ,de produccion nacional nortecom,con el objetivo serio de canibalizarlo y extraer sus partes vitales,mc 145152 mc 12017 y principalmente su transistor de salida de 50 wats, pero por esas cosas de la vida me surgio un sentimiento de culpa,es que ver esos 50 w de potencia vhf ,me movieron algo en el interior de mi duro corazon. 



*Ud que harian.



Saludos.*


----------



## yosimiro (Oct 11, 2015)

elgriego dijo:


> Ver el archivo adjunto 135658
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yo le daría un plazo, _*(y se lo diría*_*)* , para que demuestre su real valía(utilidad).

Tal vez demuestre que puede salvarse.

Expirado el plazo.....

Estaría ocupando un precioso espacio.


----------



## J2C (Oct 11, 2015)

.


 
_Don *Aristóteles*_

Yo creo que así funcionando tendría dos opciones:

a) Venderlo como JOSHA, nunca taxi ó
b) Tenerlo en Stock para cuando necesite alguno de los componentes por los cuales lo compro.

Dudo que Ud. a esta altura le de usos de radio aficionados.




 Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## elgriego (Oct 11, 2015)

J2C dijo:


> .
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Buenas tardes colega,no sabes la sensibilidad que tiene,con 1Micro volt,abre el esquelch.De salida tambien esta perfecto 50 W limpitos ,le puse el analizador,y ya sabes que ese no miente.
Que dilema que dilema.

Saludos.


----------



## J2C (Oct 11, 2015)

.



Don *Aristóteles*

Yo no lo veo como gran dilema.

Creo que lo compro como una inversión de partes *difíciles* y *caras* ($$$) de conseguir.

Y mirando la situación desde la óptica de técnicos independientes que viven de su trabajo, supongo que a la primer oferta donde el _beneficio sea superlativo con respecto al costo abonado_ en ML lo hará *papel moneda*  y me imagino que color lechuga .




Saludos, JuanKa.-
P.D.: es lo que haría yo .-


 P.D.2: Somos técnicos pero algo de gitanos poseemos!!!!.


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Oct 18, 2015)

elgriego dijo:


> El otro dia me compre en M.L un transceptor vhf ,de produccion nacional nortecom,con el objetivo serio de canibalizarlo y extraer sus partes vitales,mc 145152 mc 12017 y principalmente su transistor de salida de 50 wats, pero por esas cosas de la vida me surgio un sentimiento de culpa,es que ver esos 50 w de potencia vhf ,me movieron algo en el interior de mi duro corazon.



Desoldalo y anota en su chasis con un papel encintado los componentes que sacaste y guárdalo con el tiempo que precise de el solo sera sacar tornillo y colocar nuevamente o crees que tengo miles de *TDA1083*, pos no solo tengo 3 y están en zócalos cuando realizo un nuevo diseño lo intercambio, pero la idea es la misma dejar a mano lo que siempre sera de intercambio 

Como las punta del tester


----------



## Ratmayor (Oct 20, 2015)

Esto lo compré hace unos meses para mi nave...

​La placa pequeña es una fuente boost de 12 a 36V para alimentar la placa grande que es un amplificador clase T basado en el driver TC2000 y el STA508 2.1 (80+80+160W) la salida de subwoofer ya tiene su corte de graves, tiene un control de tonos, volumen maestro y niveles de volumen para la salida del sub y otro para los satélites...


----------



## fabybu (Oct 20, 2015)

Ratmayor dijo:


> Esto lo compré hace unos meses para mi nave...
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 135999​La placa pequeña es una fuente boost de 12 a 36V para alimentar la placa grande que es un amplificador clase T basado en el driver TC2000 y el STA508 2.1 (80+80+160W) la salida de subwoofer ya tiene su corte de graves, tiene un control de tonos, volumen maestro y niveles de volumen para la salida del sub y otro para los satélites...



Hola Ratmayor, se ve increíble el amplificador. Consulta, ese boost no es pequeño para alimentar la potencia? Debería poder manejar alrededor de 400W.

Saludos.


----------



## Ratmayor (Oct 20, 2015)

fabybu dijo:


> Hola Ratmayor, se ve increíble el amplificador. Consulta, ese boost no es pequeño para alimentar la potencia? Debería poder manejar alrededor de 400W.


 Es más que suficiente, entrega 32V / 6A y hasta ahora no he tenido problemas, ni si quiera se calienta...


----------



## Edu-D (Oct 21, 2015)

Estas son mis compras, no las había compartido, modulo TP4056



Tester Inductor Capacitance ESR Meter Diode Triode MOS NPN


Microfono Inalambrico



Baterias de 9v 600mah con su respectivo cargador EBL



Saludos


----------



## J2C (Oct 29, 2015)

.


Actualizo las inversiones que las habia dejado abandonadas.


Estas son las correspondiente al mes de Agosto:

a-) Modulo DDS AD9850 *Obama$16,15* - AR$249,90 







b-) Pack 3 Fotoresistor LDR *Obama$2,58* - AR$39,90 







c-) Fuente De Alimentacion Para Protoboard 5V 3.3V*Obama$5,16*- AR$79,90







d-) Pack 40 cables Macho-Hembra *Obama$4,52* - AR$69,90 







e-) Pack 40 cables Hembra-Hembra *Obama$4,52* - AR$69,90 







f-) 2 (dos) Modulo sensor presión atmosférica BMP180 cada uno: *Obama$6,45* - AR$99,90 







g-) Real Time Clock DS3231 + Eeprom 24c32 + Bateria*Obama$6,45*- AR$99,90 







Los kit de cables son para complementar los comprados previamente y evitarme renegar al usar la ProtoBoard.




Esta es la correspondiente inversión del mes de Septiembre:
a-) Frecuencimetro Quail (Sinometer) VC2000*Obama$87,83*- AR$1400,00 









Y finalmente estas son las inversiones del mes de Octubre:
a-) 4 (cuatro) MiliVoltimetro 0 ÷ 30V 7Seg. Rojo cada uno: *Obama$5,04* - AR$80,00 







b-) Motor PaP 5V con Pcb Driver *Obama$8,17* - AR$129,90 







c-) Pack 10 Borneras 3 cables *Obama$2,51* - AR$39,90 







c-) Pack 10 Borneras 2 cables *Obama$1,88* - AR$29,90 







d-) 2 (dos) Transceptor Nrf24l01 2,4GHz cada uno: *Obama$3,77* - AR$59,90 



 


e-) Sensor de Corriente 5A con ACS712 *Obama$6,28* - AR$99,90 



 


f-) Sensor de Corriente 30A con ACS712 *Obama$6,28* - AR$99,90 



 


g-) Teclado Membrana Matricial 4x4 *Obama$3,14* - AR$49,90 



 



Como siempre el motivo es realizar stock mientras es posible para proyectos/hobby a realizar en futuras épocas de vacas flacas (poco trabajo).


Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Oct 31, 2015)

yo me arme una de estas casera con una batería de Li-ion y del otro lado le hice las misma conexiones que van a ensartadas en la proto-board donde dice *5, off, y 3.3V*  en el mio dice *9,6 y 4.5V*


----------



## J2C (Ene 13, 2016)

.


Actualizo las inversiones que realice en Diciembre:

a-) Arduino Mega2560 







b-) Arduino Nano 328 compatible (USB basado en CH340) 







c-) Arduino Nano Pro-Shiel







d-) Control Remoto para Arduino/PIC 







e-) Modulo Transceptor Rf 2,4 GHz *nRF24L01+* (cantidad 2) 







f-) Adaptador niveles lógicos 5÷3,3V (cantidad 3) 









Como siempre el motivo es realizar stock mientras es posible para proyectos/hobby a realizar en futuras épocas de vacas flacas (poco trabajo).


Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## Ratmayor (Ene 13, 2016)

Que ancho de banda tiene ese módulo de 2.5Ghz?


----------



## J2C (Ene 13, 2016)

.



_Don *RatNet*_

Fijese por *aquí* en la pagina del fabricante del chip y aquí esta la *datasheet*.


Hay bastante información en la web sobre todo del lado Arduino.




Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## Ratmayor (Ene 13, 2016)

Ya veo, 2Mbps... No has pensador en comprar módulos WiFi? El ESP8266 se ve interesante...


----------



## J2C (Ene 13, 2016)

.



Lo pensé, pero el ESP8266 sale casi el CUADRUPLE cada uno    , me compre dos y me salió un poco mas que la mitad de uno .


 A decir verdad, lo deje para otra compra ya que el Mega2560 es bastante saladito .


 Prácticamente todos los meses invierto (compro) en algún módulo de esa línea para stockearlos, así que mas adelante seguro ejecuto uno ó con suerte dos.




 Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## electroconico (Feb 4, 2016)

hola amigos!

Me llego este amplificador kenwood kac-5001ps (300W@4Ω/500W@2Ω) y 
un subwoofer pioneer ts-311d4 (400W rms 4Ω doble bobina)

Me estoy liando con el diseño de la caja,no tengo mucho espacio ni idea  jaja pero los estoy leyendo 

Saludos!


----------



## electroconico (Mar 7, 2016)

Arme la caja cerrada para el subwoofer con las medidas recomendadas,suena muy bien y el amplificador es muy compacto.

Es cierto que podría sacarle más provecho al amplificador emparejando con otro subwoofer de mayor potencia,pero me gusto mucho el resultado final y el precio con el que arme este combo.

*Ajuste la ganancia del amplificador para no volar la bocina.

Saludos!


----------



## electroconico (Mar 8, 2016)

Ratmayor dijo:


> Esto lo compré hace unos meses para mi nave...
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 135999​La placa pequeña es una fuente boost de 12 a 36V para alimentar la placa grande que es un amplificador clase T basado en el driver TC2000 y el STA508 2.1 (80+80+160W) la salida de subwoofer ya tiene su corte de graves, tiene un control de tonos, volumen maestro y niveles de volumen para la salida del sub y otro para los satélites...



Hola Ratmayor!

¿Como es el funcionamiento y que tal la potencia entregada ?

Me gusta mucho ese diseño compacto y mas que es un 2.1 

saludos!


----------



## Ratmayor (Mar 8, 2016)

electroconico dijo:


> Hola Ratmayor!
> 
> ¿Como es el funcionamiento y que tal la potencia entregada ?
> 
> ...


Exquisito, en realidad...




Lo instalé en mi carro, con unos woofers 6", 2 de ellos, son sólo para medios / altos, los acompeñé de un twitter cada uno, el subwoofer que le puse, es un LG que pertenecía a un Home Theater que se incendió 

La verdad suena muy bien, suficiente mente alto como para no escuchar a los simples mortales que conducen a mi al rededor, pero lo suficientemente bajo como para no darle música gratis a los demás


----------



## J2C (Mar 9, 2016)

.

 
Actualizo la inversión realizada por el mes de Febrero (que para poder abonarla a principios de Abril debí realizarla el viernes 4 de Marzo):

Disco Rigido Western Digital WD10EZEX ÷ 1 TB SATA3 64MB Cache 7200 rpm 



 


El motivo es reforzar la PC principal del taller, aunque no descarto en algún futuro no tan lejano colocar el de 500GB SATA actual en la PC secundaria.




Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## yosimiro (Mar 9, 2016)

Hace muy poco, me compré esto.







Sensibilidad centésima de gramo (entre nosotros solo percibe a partir de los 3 centécimos).

Pero la de décima de gramos, solo percibe 3 décimos.

Imagino que se debe a que toman como unidad la onza.

La pagué $139, (algo así de U$$ 8,50)

Un detalle, solo algunos meses atrás, no podía conseguirla, por menos de $180 (U$$12 aprox).


----------



## John Miller (Mar 11, 2016)

Hola buen día mi ultima adquisición me costo USD$0.00 me lo obsequiaron y en su interior tenia un par de cosas buenas para usar



Maki.


----------



## Ratmayor (Mar 11, 2016)

Son los restos de una DVR?


----------



## naxito (Mar 11, 2016)

Ratmayor dijo:


> Son los restos de una DVR?


Jajajaj los dvr solo tienen un disco duro, pero no creo que tengan memoria ddr y menos pci express


----------



## John Miller (Mar 11, 2016)

Ratmayor dijo:


> Son los restos de una DVR?



Hola buen día Ratmayor era de un Geovision DVR Computer dual motherboard, quien me lo obsequio tiene varios de estos, también me obsequio un par de camaras pero estas necesitan una revisión






Maki.


----------



## Ratmayor (Mar 11, 2016)

naxito dijo:


> Jajajaj los dvr solo tienen un disco duro, pero no creo que tengan memoria ddr y menos pci express


Los de la prehistoria si tienen...


Makitronica dijo:


> Hola buen día Ratmayor era de un Geovision DVR Computer dual motherboard, quien me lo obsequio tiene varios de estos, también me obsequio un par de camaras pero estas necesitan una revisión




Jugar solitario en una PC así......


----------



## John Miller (Mar 11, 2016)

Hola buen día con la S8812WGM3NR solo la uso para jugar Pacman






Maki.


----------



## naxito (Mar 14, 2016)

Hoy les presento lo qie compre en la feria de las pulgas de mi barrio. que para mi suerte enciende y trabaja a 220v como en chile. Y me costo solo 5 dolares o como en chile 3000 pesos chilenos. [emoji3] [emoji3] [emoji3]


----------



## jorger (Abr 1, 2016)

Va a ser mi primera vez en conentar en este post.
Os muestro material que he comprado para un 2.1 pequeñito que estoy diseñando:



Dos full rango de 2.5" (hasta donde yo sé, fabricados por Samsung).
Un woofer Tymphany (Peerless) SDS 830855, de 4".
Un transformador de 12-0-12v 2A
Un disipador de 100x93x14mm (espesor de 4mm en la cara plana). Aun teniendo un cajón lleno de disipadores de todas las formas y tamaños, ninguno me servía asique compré este al ser el más ideal por geometría y área utilizable, y teniendo en cuenta lo que debe disipar. Me salió a 10€, medio barato.
Y un LPF de 2° orden ajustable en ganancia y frecuencia de corte, desde 22 a 200Hz.

En este último he colocado pines donde van los potenciómetros ya que estos últimos van colocados en un panel de aluminio que yo mismo mecanicé desde 0.
Tambien le faltan los reguladores porque venian unos l7815, pero como el margen de tension es demasiado chico tengo que comprarle unos L7812.

Sobre los drivers, el peerles es una delicia en cuanto a parámetros. En la foto no se ve, pero tiene ventilación (se ve la bobina). Entre gastos de envío y aduanas, me ha costado el doble de lo que vale (coste total 47€). Aun así no siempre hay oportunidades de conseguir estas cosas, por eso me he lanzado.
Los satélites no destacan por sus parámetros. Ya los medí y no son la graan cosa, pero mejor de lo que esperaba por el precio que me costaron. En el post de mediciones medí unos idénticos hace tiempo. Son perfectos para usarlos en sellado.

El resto de material lo tengo construido salvo los amplificadores, que en medida de lo posible los construiré yo mismo.
La potencia total del conjunto sería de unos 20w rms tirando por lo alto. Para uso en casa. No tengo necesidad de escuchar música demasiado alta. Prefiero apostar por calidad de sonido, de lejos.

No me quiero enrollar mucho con esto, y lo que no sé, es hasta qué punto, el diseño del conjunto se pueda asemejar mínimamente a hi-fi, pero las simulaciones prometen mucho. En teoría una respuesta en frecuencia realmente plana con un group delay reducido, entre otras cosas.
Ya veremos dentro de un par de meses (quizá mas), los resultados. No creo que decepcione, o eso espero !
Saludos.


----------



## electroconico (Abr 6, 2016)

Hola !

Les comparto imágenes del montaje ya con la caja final para el subwoofer.

Suena bárbaro y hace vibrar el esqueleto,el subwoofer es de 400W , el ampli puede dar hasta 500W, no pude encontrar un subwoofer de 500W que estuviera dentro de mi presupuesto.

Ajuste la ganancia del ampli para no volar la bocina  ,me gusto el resultado , no me agrada andar con el subwoofer y que vibre toda la lamina del auto.

Saludos!


----------



## jorger (May 14, 2016)

Mi última adquisición. Una balanza electrónica de precisión. Perfecta para la medición de parámetros TS con el método de masa agregada al cono.
He pesado en ella monedas de masa conocida y es súper precisa para lo económica que es. Admite hasta 100g con una resolución de 0.01g.
Ahí van unas fotos:












Pd: los arañazos de la base son del plastiquito protector que la recubre.


----------



## electroconico (Jun 1, 2016)

Hoy llego esta preciosidad [emoji12] 
Sapphire nitro r9 390 

La tarjeta anterior dejo de funcionar, primero fallo el hdmi, luego no soportaba alta resolución. 
Y murio, en ese orden.

Me falta el cable dvi-d

tuve que mover un ventilador porque no cabia[emoji52] .
Espero mañana darle una limpiadita y organizar los cables.

Saludos!


----------



## Dario (Jun 9, 2016)

Esta semana compre un drone como este en banggood y ya estoy ancioso por tenerlo jaja...  tambien encargue 10 servos de 9 gramos y un voltimetro amperimetro... saludosss


----------



## dearlana (Ago 1, 2016)

Acabo de conseguir una radio. Después de más de un año intentando conseguir una radio con esas características.

Para grabar las noticias interesantes usaba un antiguo radiocassette para el que ya no se conseguían ni cintas.

Había preguntado en muchos comercios y nadie daba una solución para lo que deseaba:

---------------------

*Lo conseguido:*

Una radio; en los chinos:

-- Con reproductor de MP3. ( Con Previo, Next, Rápido adelante, Rápido adetrás, Play, Pause y Borrado). Con entrada para USB y para Tarjeta.

-- Con AM, FM y dos bandas cortas de regalo.

-- Con batería interna recargable.

-- Con alimentador interno directo a la red.

-- Con iluminación LED en el Dial y en mando del sintonizador.

-- Con linterna lateral LED ( El LED es grande, con foco, potente. La luz llega bastante lejos) ...de regalo también.

-- Con altavoz X-BASS. Se oye con mucha potencia. La radio se oye en toda la casa.

-- Con escala ascendente de LEDs indicando la señal.

-- Con compartimento extra para poder ponerle pilas recargables y aumentar mucho más la duración de las baterías. ( Con las baterías internas funciona durante unas 8 horas seguidas ).

*-- Con grabación directa y Nivelación Automática: de la Radio.*

*-- Con micrófono incorporado que permite grabar el sonido ambiente, también con Compresor-Expansor de nivel de señal.*

...Y todo eso...


... ¡ Por 24 euros !.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ago 3, 2016)

huoooo solo le falta un destapador ,sacacorchos y esta completo ¡¡¡¡
buena compra dearlana


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 4, 2016)

Guta                 !


----------



## Electronica "ADJCP" (Ago 7, 2016)

De casualidad no trae destapador de cervezas y encendedor para cigarrillos?


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ago 7, 2016)

que no trae  
.


----------



## chclau (Ago 7, 2016)

Una mas para la coleccion.

Esta es la tercera tarjeta para FPGA que cae en mis manos.
Este chichecito por solo 99 Obamas incluye un procesador ARM Cortex y todo tipo de juguetitos adicionales a los que espero sacar el jugo.



Es una tarjeta de Terasic con el Cyclone V version SoC, o sea, que contiene el ARM como hard IP.


----------



## Dario (Ago 11, 2016)

Hola gente  les cuento que estoy feliz!!! esta semana llegaron por fin mis compras de china jajaja  aqui les dejo un par de imagenes... saludos


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ago 12, 2016)

que suertudo , a mi no me llego todabia mi receptor usb de china


----------



## yosimiro (Ago 12, 2016)

el-rey-julien dijo:


> que suertudo , a mi no me llego todabia mi receptor usb de china



No olvidar que en China...


*No se llevan bién con la realeza.*


----------



## cuervobrujo (Ago 16, 2016)

Dario despues tenes que tirar el link de donde compras en china...
Se ve que siempre te llega todo...!!  y con la aduana como hiciste?
Te llega a domicilio en cordoba??


----------



## diegomj1973 (Sep 3, 2016)

¡¡¡ Crece la familia !!!. Adquirí hoy la hermana mayor: Europower PMH5000. En la foto está junto a su hermanita menor adquirida hace un tiempo: Europower PMH1000. Ambas sufrieron el mismo problema en su fuente, pero todos los otros circuitos andan perfecto (incluidas las potencias: una de 600 W RMS y otra de 800 W RMS).

¡¡¡ Una verdadera ganga !!!: solo $ 2.500 esta última y la primera, $ 450.

Tengo intenciones de rescatarlas como pasivas y armar sus potencias independientes en forma externa, ya que son clase D y no ocupan nada.

Saludos


----------



## Corregidor (Sep 5, 2016)

Hola
Le presento uno de mis últimos juguetes, un multimetro para armar. Me costo menos de $10 US  y aqui esta el resultado.
No se compara con un Simpson 
260 pero sirve.
Saludos.


----------



## naxito (Sep 5, 2016)

Corregidor dijo:


> Hola
> Le presento uno de mis últimos juguetes, un multimetro para armar. Me costo menos de $10 US  y aqui esta el resultado.
> No se compara con un Simpson
> 260 pero sirve.
> Saludos.


Cual es ?


----------



## Corregidor (Sep 5, 2016)

Les dejo fotos del multimetro terminado.


----------



## elgriego (Oct 8, 2016)

*Antes para soldar y desoldar smd,Usaba este artilugio.*




*Ahora Tengo Esto.*




*Lo bueno que la electronica interna ,es discreta y los elementos se consiguen hasta en el quiosco de la esquina.*

*Espero que me de algunos buenos años de servicio ,en cuanto a su relacion costo prestacion.*


----------



## Hammer Facer (Nov 22, 2016)

Hola, al final compré el _osciloscopio_ (llegó la semana pasada acá a Chile, ayer lo fui a buscar). Me decidí por el Siglent SDS2204X ya que consideré que era el que reunía las características que más me interesaban por ese precio (buen tamaño de pantalla, 4 canales, 200 Mhz, 2 GSa/s, funciones matemáticas adicionales, etc....) además lo pedí con el generador de funciones arbitrarias activado (aparte tiene otras características que se pueden activar por unos Trumps adicionales, en estos momentos están en periodo de prueba) 




Saludos!


----------



## Emis (Nov 24, 2016)

Hola a todos, no es para presumir pero seguro alguien le sacara mas provecho que yo, es una fuente de servidor de 56 x 12,5 x 7Cm Vean sus caracteristicas... chiflen si les gusta


----------



## yosimiro (Nov 24, 2016)

Emis dijo:


> Hola a todos, no es para presumir pero seguro alguien le sacara mas provecho que yo, es una fuente de servidor de 56 x 12,5 x 7Cm Vean sus caracteristicas... chiflen si les gusta



:babear::babear::babear::babear::babear:


----------



## Daniel Meza (Nov 25, 2016)

Chulada!!  lo que no me gusta son esas leyendas chinas impresas ahí


----------



## Ratmayor (Nov 29, 2016)

Hammer Facer dijo:


> Ver el archivo adjunto 150502


 Ya es oficial, te odio...


----------



## dearlana (Mar 11, 2017)

Estos días he conseguido un alimentador con salida USB pero de 3,1 Amperios. Aparte viene con el cable USB-MicroUSB y en la misma caja viene otro alimentador también de 3,1 Amperios con formato encendedor de coche, para cargar el móvil con el conector del encendedor.

Precio: 7,95 euros. Pero como el comercio de los chinos está liquidando: Solo el 50% = Menos de 4 euros


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Abr 15, 2017)

Luego de tiempo de andar ratoneando, me puse en gastos y me compré un microscopio digital USB. La verdad es que es una belleza para soldar o desoldar SMD, y tambien para mirar cosas chicas que haya que manipular.
Tiene un CCD de 2 Mpx y amplifica la imagen unas 500 veces.

PD: Les debo la limpieza de la tierra. El viento Zonda hdp trae todo el polvillo del obrador que está enfrente de mi casa.





También compré un Raspberry Pi 3 para cambiar la PC que estaba usando* acá:*


.
Lo estuve probando con *Volumio *y es una belleza... pero aún tengo todo a medio hacer


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 15, 2017)

Guta microscopio


----------



## yosimiro (May 10, 2017)

Me compré esto...


_Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-657345886-lg-g2-d806-smartphone-libre-android-red-4g-lte-cam-13mp-wifi-_JM_


Pero aquí.


_Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-661138929-lg-g2-d806-lte-4g-16gb-libre-refabricado--_JM_

Quería el Moto G4, pero salía una *luca* más, y mi religión, no me permite esas cosas.

Este, no tiene posibilidad de expansión, pero viene con 32GB, 2GB de ram, Cámara de 13Mpx.
Batería fija de 3000mA
Cuadcore de 2,26Ghz, y algunas otras cositas.

Ahora, aprender a manejarlo.

En cuanto a lo de refurbish, inicia como Movistar, pero yo tengo Personal, y con un crédito de 1,2$



Esperaré a que venzan, para recargarlo.


----------



## jorger (May 10, 2017)

Bonito tope de gama de 2014. Uno de los mejores móviles de LG. 
Lleva uno de los máximos exponentes del diseño de núcleo de 32bits de ARM, Cortex A15.
A disfrutarlo 👍


----------



## cuervobrujo (Jun 3, 2017)

Hace Rato Estoy juntando materiales para la MPCNC.El año pasado consegui los 8 motores (6 Nema 17 y 2 Nema23)Solo voy a usar 5, el resto me queda para una bobinadora.
Ayer compre un micrometro y un calibre Digital,para medir los Rulemanes a usar y de paso me queda para mediciones varias..
Ver el archivo adjunto 156895
Y, hoy fui a buscar El Kit HD para impresora 3D autónoma.
1 unidad de Arduino Mega 2560-R3 (italiano) con cable USB .
1 unidad de Ramps v1.4 con sus respectivos Jumpers y conector molex 
4 unidades DVR8825 Pololu con disipadores.(1/32 microstep. Hasta 2.5 A por bobina)
1 unidad de Display Full grafic Robotale 128x64 con: Interfaz para conexión directa al Arduino.
Cable 30 cm (x2).con Perilla y Contraste mejorado.y lector de tarjetas Sd


Cuando vuelva a Fsa toca el turno a los caños para la estructura, etc,etc.
Y luego, el Hotend y los filamentos en una futura compra..
ufff.. me duele la billetera... pero estoy contento con la compra y el asesoramiento muy bueno que me dio el vendedor..


----------



## cuervobrujo (Jun 23, 2017)

Me compre un capacimetro.Me estaba inclinando mas por un multimetro autorango con esa característica,pero decidí adquirir el capacimetro y tener mejor rango de mediciones.

Estaba buscando el CM9601a por consejo del amigo yosimiro, pero compre el EM6013A, 
Mas que nada porque los esquemáticos que estan en internet son casi iguales y como vi varias review del aparato de unos rusos que lo recomiendan, mas que nada por la relación precio calidad,yo no lo probé todavía.
Así que no se como se comportara en el tema de la precisión al medir.
Y también compre un chupador de estaño de 40w electrico.y ya que estaba una protoboard
Un consejo el chupador compre con una punta de repuesto, "por las dudas" y el vendedor me envio 2 , son de metal.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 23, 2017)

Está bueno , llega a 20.000 uF 

Asegurate siempre de DESCARGAR el capacitor antes de medir , sinó te lo vas a CARGAR 


¿ El chupador tiene electroimán o carga a mano [  ] ?


----------



## cuervobrujo (Jun 23, 2017)

Si, ya me lei el manual, de instruciones 
El chupador es igual que todos,con carga manual, solo que tiene una resistencia. es como si se hubieran apareado un cautin y un chupador, osea es una especie hibrida...pero con punta de metal. 
Todavia no lo pude desarmar, a ver que tiene dentro, es medio complicado el tema. 

Edit: ahi lo desarme DOsMe,hay que hacerle palanca de un costado. Tiene un o-ring, y una cosa interesante al tener la punta toda sellada y comunicada con el cuerpo, tiene un tubito al cual se le puede acoplar una manguerita y transformarla en pistola de calor 
Eso si , tiene muy buena succion de vacio 
Foto desarmado y con las puntas de repuesto


----------



## yosimiro (Jun 23, 2017)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Está bueno , llega a 20.000 uF
> 
> *Asegurate siempre de DESCARGAR el capacitor antes de medir* , sinó te lo vas a CARGAR


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Jun 23, 2017)

cuervobrujo dijo:


> El chupador es como si se hubieran apareado un cautin y un chupador, osea es una especie hibrida...pero con punta de metal.
> Todavia no lo pude desarmar, a ver que tiene dentro, es medio complicado el tema.
> 
> Edit: ahi lo desarme DOsMe,hay que hacerle palanca de un costado. Tiene un o-ring, y una cosa interesante al tener la punta toda sellada y comunicada con el cuerpo, tiene un tubito al cual se le puede acoplar una manguerita y transformarla en pistola de calor
> Eso si , tiene muy buena succion de vacio



Yo tengo uno similar y no he conseguido desoldar nada en condiciones.No tiene apenas succión. Intenté desarmarlo y no pude.
Y me resulta un poco complicado de usar, a lo mejor por mis delicadas manitas.  
Mi idea era tansformarlo en desoldador con bomba de vacio.

Saludos


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 23, 2017)

Cada tanto le pongo grasa grafitada al O-ring , sinó no camina


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Jun 23, 2017)

Si, al normal sin "calefactor" le hago mantenimiento y va muy bien, pero el que es como el de Cuervo no aspira nada y no sé de desmontarlo para ver el problema.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 23, 2017)

Subí fotos que te enseñamos [  ]


----------



## pppppo (Jun 23, 2017)

.


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Jun 23, 2017)

Mañana subo fotos del aparato.
Y del  soldador también .


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 23, 2017)

Defina aparato


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Jun 24, 2017)

Aparato calefactor extractor succionador de estaño 

Las fotos, no he podido subirlas antes por que estaba muy liado. (Haciendo nada  ).


Saludos.


----------



## cuervobrujo (Jun 24, 2017)

Cambiale, el resorte Pincha


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Jun 29, 2017)

Ver el archivo adjunto 156895

la falta que me hace


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 29, 2017)

VIDIOSO ! muajajajaja


----------



## el-rey-julien (Jun 30, 2017)

SSTC dijo:


> Ver el archivo adjunto 156895
> 
> la falta que me hace



yo tengo uno de plastico  si es de plastico color gris ,parece de los buenos ,pero es de plastico


----------



## Nuyel (Jun 30, 2017)

Se murió el cargador de mi notebook, lo abrí y los condensadores inflados, luego intentare repararlo pero por ya le tenia interés a comprar esta:




Lo mejor es que tengo un problema con la tarjeta que tiene la salida de audio y video de la notebook con el contacto y no me permite ni usar las bocinas integradas por que detecta los audífonos puestos, ahora en la docking station tengo una salida de audio adicional y puedo usar los audífonos sin problemas. El cargador nuevo de 90W costaba 450MXN, la docking con cargador de 130W me costó 719MXN, ya luego intentare reparar la tarjeta que falla pero con esto no tengo prisa


----------



## yosimiro (Ago 17, 2017)

Me compré esto...


_Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-661723126-lente-ojo-de-pez-gran-angular-macro-clip-todos-celulares-_JM_

Y esto...

_Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-670050051-zoom-optico-12x-para-samsung-s4-tripodetribunales-_JM_


Este, era el último que quedaba, pero tenía el trípode roto.

Cuando me lo dijeron(y que no había más en depósito), puse cara de *que macana.*
Pero ni me fuí, ni amagué a aceptar.

Dije...

Menos mal que no oferté.

Me ofrecieron cobrarme *solo el costo.
*
A lo que pregunté...

Y eso, ¿Cuanto sería?

Me dijeron 150$...

*Hecho.*

Sé que el costo debe ser menos que eso(mucho menos).

Pero ese zoom, no se consigue suelto, y el trípode, no me interesaba, ya que es solo para Samsung S4, y lo tenía que adaptar ineludiblemente.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 17, 2017)

_Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-611908889-tripode-pie-de-mesa-plegable-de-acero-y-nylon-irrompible-_JM_


----------



## Nuyel (Ago 18, 2017)

Hace 2 meses mi disco duro de 250GB comenzó a fallar así que tuve que usar el de 500GB que empleaba como segunda unidad como la principal, ayer finalmente me llegó el reemplazo y ahora es SSD, la computadora ahora sí es más rápida que yo, antes me ponía a hacer otras cosas antes de que abriera los archivos


----------



## krlosss (Ago 18, 2017)

Pues el lunes me compré esto, y hoy ha llegado:

Agilent Scope Board, para el osciloscopio. 
Ya le he quitado el ICCD, y queda el espacio para el diodo APD (que aún no ha llegado).
Le adapté un flat cable de disco IDE, así no hay tanto cocodrilo suelto.

80 €uracos. (en el año 2010 costaba 1200€)

Saludos.


----------



## cuervobrujo (Sep 11, 2017)

yosimiro dijo:


> Me compré esto...
> 
> 
> _Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-661723126-lente-ojo-de-pez-gran-angular-macro-clip-todos-celulares-_JM_
> ...


Que tal funciona el zom 12x Yo si? 
Yo estuve a punto de comprar.el que viene con el tripode .pero no le tuve confianza


----------



## yosimiro (Sep 13, 2017)

cuervobrujo dijo:


> Que tal funciona el zom 12x Yo si?
> Yo estuve a punto de comprar.el que viene con el tripode .pero no le tuve confianza



Es espectacular.Le distingues la cara a un tipo, a 100metros de distancia.

Pero claro, eso es el ojo.
La cámara del celu tiene 13megapixels, el ojo *576*.

Por eso, cuando lo colocas en el celu, mejora mucho la imagen, pero de ningun modo lo que mejora a simple vista.

Y no olvidar, que cuando hay poca luz...

La cámara del celu


De todos modos ya me sirvió, porque había un vago que ponía el coche con música a todo trapo(de noche) a unos 40 metros, y si bién no pude sacarle foto, pude distinguir el número de chapa, y ...

A esa misma distancia, no podría haberle visto el número ni en dope.

Y mirando la luna, se puede distinguir algún crater.(ojo... todo muy pequeñito)

O sea, estoy chocho.

PD: Por cierto, adaptarlo, fue una pavada.

Solo lo corté cambié de posición, y lo calcé debajo de la funda TPU, que para eso es flexible.


----------



## cuervobrujo (Sep 14, 2017)

Entonces para macro-fotografia debe andar de 10!..especial para ver los codigos de los componentes SMT


----------



## yosimiro (Sep 14, 2017)

cuervobrujo dijo:


> Entonces para macro-fotografia debe andar de 10!..especial para ver los codigos de los componentes SMT






Para macro, sirve *el que sale 60 mangos*(pesos, en Argentina U$$3,50).

Es un juego que incluye ojo de pescado, grán angular, y macro.

Con ese, puedes acercar mucho el celu, y ver amplio y clarito, nada que envidiar a mirar con un *cuenta hilos*.

Y para colmo, tiene un soporte en forma de broche, o cocodrilo(sobre gustos...), o sea que sirve para cualquier celu.

Pero repito que el zoom 12X , *está muy bueno.*


----------



## mogolloelectro (Sep 21, 2017)

creative nomad jukebox zen xtra
bueno hace tiempo estaba queriendo comprar otro de estos reproductores no fueron los mas populares pero tienen algo que no tienen muchos aparatos hoy en dia (solo es mi opinion personal) el primero que tuve era de 30 gb y como le gusta a mucha gente me lo regalaron pero por tener mal manejo con el le dañe una salida de audio y eso si me dolio mucho ya solo me quedo emplear el disco en otras funciones eso hace 7 años aproximadamente
en estos dias compre o mas bien me hicieron el favor de comprar uno por ebay costo 24 dolares y vino con la bateria muerta (ese era el problema) pero con cargador  original y con 40 gb de capacidad
yo de ocioso ep otro  dia le empeze a actualizar el firmware con windows 7 donde su compatibilidad para eso era windows xp  y paso lo que tenia que pasar se quedo sin firmware y lo dañe el mismo dia que lo recibi lo curioso fue que le arregle la bateria pero ya no iniciaba
despues de 10 dias y multiples computadores de prueba y 3 instalaciones de  windows xp sin incluir los errores de instalacion drivers y esas cosas ayer lo repare y volvio a mi un recuerdo de aquellos tiempos que iba caminando y escuchando musica de alta calidad a pesar de ser un aparato grande y en aquellos tiempos de gama alta lo disfrute en aquella epoca y ahora que volvio lo seguire disfrutando
ya lo proximo que quiero es comprar un adaptador de ide 2.5 a sd y una sd de 64gb con esto mejorar su rendimiento bajar peso (aunque en lo que sobre de espacio le pondre una bateria extra) y mejorarle el rendimiento y duracion de la bateria contra el disco duro tradicional
aca les adjunto algunas fotos y pregunto alguien mas tendra uno de estos reproductores por estos lados del foro


----------



## Nuyel (Oct 20, 2017)

Pues quería más espacio para trabajar, pedí unos monitores usados que estaban a buen precio considerando que uno nuevo similar costaba cerca de 2600MXN mientras que pagué 2300 por los dos y envío gratis, me incluyeron cables DVI y gracias al dock de la notebook puedo usar ambos sin problemas junto con las ventajas del nview.
​
Por otra parte me regalaron este Xiaomi Redmi 4X de 64GB, no le sirve el lector dactilar y otros detalle pero es que era de mi madre y lo terminó remojando con las cobijas  una semana antes había comprado una microSD ADATA de 32GB clase 10 para mi Lumia 532 y ahora ni la uso por tanta memoria que le sobra al Redmi
​
Lo otro es este BLE-UART, utiliza el mismo CC2541 que mi SensorTag y me servirá para realizar algunas pruebas.
​


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Oct 20, 2017)

Felicitaciones, los monitores se ven lindo 

Ver el archivo adjunto 160836

y el frasco que esta arriba de la foto que es: flux, mermelada, miel, algún brebaje o algo que no quiere que sepamos


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 20, 2017)

Pst . . .  chevecha !


----------



## Nuyel (Oct 21, 2017)

SSTC dijo:


> y el frasco que esta arriba de la foto que es: flux, mermelada, miel, algún brebaje o algo que no quiere que sepamos


Era miel  desayunaba cuando la paquetería llegó a la casa a entregar el teléfono


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Oct 30, 2017)

Acá les traigo algunas cositas que les compré a los amigos chinos:

Unas mechas cónicas para hacer agujeros en chapa.



Unos avellanadores para ocultar las cabezas de los tornillos en el MDF.



Y un "coso" para buscar caños, cables, hierros y demás cosas que se esconden adentro de las paredes.

​

Tengo otras cosillas pedidas, incluyendo un tester True-RMS, pero aún no me llegan.... 
​


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 30, 2017)

Veo que te vas a dedicar a la cirujía


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Oct 30, 2017)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Veo que te vas a dedicar a la cirujía


Jajajajajajaja
Tengo que conseguir chapas para hacer el gabinete del ampli de ocho canales y tiene una parva de agujeros de diámetros diversos, y estas mechas vienen como anillo al dedo 
Los avellanadores los conseguí muy baratos, y en Argentina es imposible conseguirlos, y los que los tienen piden precio de oro por ellos.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 31, 2017)




----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Oct 31, 2017)

Hoy me llegó otra compra que hice: tres interruptores ojo-de-angel para los equipos de audio, a 2.6 trumps cada uno.





Encendido no se vé muy bien por que me faltaban manos para manejar el celu, pero ahí vá:


----------



## jorger (Nov 8, 2017)

Después de que mi terminal se extraviara (mejor no pregunten cómo pasó), y tener que usar después uno de emergencia demasiado limitado, económicameente pude permitirme uno nuevo y que llegó ésta mañana a casa:


Un HTC Desire 10 pro


----------



## Nuyel (Nov 22, 2017)

Pues la notebook sin problema movia las 2 pantallas, pero igual esa la ocupo para programar, la NVS no es tan buena en 3D y como la HD 3450 de la PC se murió cuando la probé en otra computadora era tiempo de conseguir una nueva



Ni tan nueva es pero ya le dará un desempeño decente a la computadora cuando trabaje con modelos 3D en el software de Autodesk


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Nov 23, 2017)

Afortunadamente mis proveedores chinos cumplieron en tiempo y forma, así que hace un par de días me llegaron un par de voltímetro-amperímetros que había encargado, de los de este tipo:



y ahí están en su bolsita...



así que ya desarmé la fuente para agregarselos 


.


----------



## Corregidor (Nov 23, 2017)

Hola, 
Les presento un multímetro a FET que por casualidad llego a mis garras.. Unigor/Metrawatt 6E P. Funciona muy bien. Lo único es que no tengo unas puntas de prueba adecuadas. Saludos desde México


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Nov 25, 2017)

Bueno.... no quedó nada mal aunque solo gasté 6 trumps


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (Nov 25, 2017)

Buenísimo, por un par de morlacos te quedó muy bien la presentación.


----------



## Nuyel (Ene 6, 2018)

Pues estas no son tan nuevas pero apenas me dio tiempo de ponerlos, comenzando con mi autoregalo de navidad con un teclado mecanico y un raton con muchos botones.

Los compre por que ya quería algo con luz en las teclas para dejar de usar el de la notebook, realmente me convenció por el precio que tenían con las ofertas.


Otra cosa que compre fue este pequeño repetidor/AP/Puente. ahora ya no discuto con la señal en mi teléfono 


Por ultimo conseguí las bases de los monitores en una bodega, un poco manchados pero salieron baratas al final  ahora ya los tengo correctamente instalados.



Ahora lo que ocupo es un escritorio  


Por cierto, todos los monitores están siendo controlados por la notebook


----------



## Luis Eduardo Sánchez (Ene 11, 2018)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Afortunadamente mis proveedores chinos cumplieron en tiempo y forma, así que hace un par de días me llegaron un par de voltímetro-amperímetros que había encargado, de los de este tipo:
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 161736
> 
> ...



Dr Zoiberg tienes la ficha tecnica de esos voltiamperimetros. Me suenan para upgradear mi fuente .

Mil gracias!!!!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 11, 2018)

Para fuentes hay unos dobles (V _ A) que comparten la fuente


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ene 16, 2018)

Luis Eduardo Sánchez dijo:


> Dr Zoiberg tienes la ficha tecnica de esos voltiamperimetros. Me suenan para upgradear mi fuente .
> Mil gracias!!!!


Hola Luis!
Recién veo tu mensaje...disculpá la demora en responder.
No hay ninnguna información oficial de esos módulo. De hecho, tuve que revolver un poco de youtube hasta encontrar como diablos se conectabam los tres cables de "señal" par poder medir tensión y corriente.
El proveedor a quien se los compré es *ESTE*, y la velocidad de entrega fué excelente (yo pagué envío con tracking por que por acá se roban la mercadería que no tiene tracking)....pero claro, hay varios mas con el mismo producto.


----------



## Daniel Meza (Ene 16, 2018)

Hace rato que no me paso por aquí a mostrar las nuevas adquisiciones para el taller. Justo hoy  llego un pedido de Newark con un juego de puntas delgadas para mediciones en pines de difícil acceso en las tarjetas. 



​
PD: Nuyel, ¿cómo lograste para "puentear" tantos monitores con una sola lap?


----------



## Tacatomon (Ene 19, 2018)

Daniel Meza dijo:


> Hace rato que no me paso por aquí a mostrar las nuevas adquisiciones para el taller. Justo hoy  llego un pedido de Newark con un juego de puntas delgadas para mediciones en pines de difícil acceso en las tarjetas.
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 163124
> 
> ...




Mira, yo tengo un Fluke 77, casi que creí que era el mismo que el tuyo... Justamente ando sufriendo por que tiene sus puntas originales y están casi inutilizadas. Toca invertir en unas nuevas.


Para no desentonar con el tema:


Eighteen Sound 12ND830



























Eighteen Sound 8MB400














¡Saludos!.


----------



## Nuyel (Ene 20, 2018)

Daniel Meza dijo:


> PD: Nuyel, ¿cómo lograste para "puentear" tantos monitores con una sola lap?



La tarjeta grafica de la Latitude solo soporta 2 monitores, pero tiene 2, la Intel HD 3000 del CPU y la dedicada NVIDIA NVS 4200M, solo necesito montarla en el dock para que detecte las otras, 2 las conecto por DVI y una en VGA

Por ahora solo tengo los 2 monitores y el de la notebook, el tercero de la foto solo fue para probar pero esta dañado y no tengo el espacio para tener tantos monitores ahí al mismo tiempo.

Tampoco es como que use tantos, de hecho termino dejando la notebook cerrada la mayor parte del tiempo y no uso el integrado. La Intel gobierna el panel integrado y la salida VGA mientras que la nvidia toma control de las salidas DisplayPort/DVI y la HDMI también creo. Cada GPU soporta 2 monitores simultáneamente.


----------



## Daniel Meza (Ene 22, 2018)

Ya veo, bastante poderosas esas Dell. Igual rara vez me veo en la necesidad de tantos monitores, solo curiosidad.

Saludos


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ene 24, 2018)

Luego de algunos inconvenientes con la aduana china y gracias a la buena predisposición del vendedor, finalmente me llegó el tester TrueRMS!!!!  



Me resulta muy raro usar escalas que llegan hasta 6 en lugar de 2.... pero bueno, anda muy lindo el bicho este (lo único incómodo es que hay que mantener presionado los transistores hasta el fondo cuando se mide hfe).
Muy buena inversión de 21 trumps en un modelo que aca no se conseguía.
Mide hasta 100000µF y hasta 10 Mhz en frecuencia, y en ambos modos es autorango. Por supuesto, en AC el valor es RMS para y soporta solo hasta 1 kHz ... o algo así dice el manual


----------



## Nuyel (Feb 3, 2018)

Al fin llegó mi paquete de china 



Un útil adaptador para PCIe



Ahora puedo darle otro uso mejor a la Quadro ya que la PC se quedaba corta con el Core 2 Duo



Intente activar las 3 pero fue un caos colapsando los drivers asi que solo deje 2 GPU activas


----------



## Hellmut1956 (Feb 15, 2018)

Aquí una foto que muestra el escritorio de mi taller, gracias a las posibilidades de la placa gráfica GTX 1060:






Mas de lo que esperaba, que eran la capacidad de la placa gráfica de connectar 3 pantallas, resulta que son 5. Al momento no se como poder sacar provecho con una quinta pantalla. Las 3 pantallas abajo las compré, la cuarta pantalla y una mas que tengo me las regaló un amigo de mi hijo. estoy considerando en bajar la pantalla grande en el centro a nivel de la mesa, pudiendo así poner 2 pantallas DELL en un segundo nivel.

La pantalla grande es mí ultima compra. es de 27" y tiene una resolución de 3840 x 2160 pixel. es de por si una maravilla.

El gran provecho que saco de todas estas pantallas es la de pode ver al tiempo por ejemplo un libro electrónico de aprendizaje de Docker en la pantalla a la derecha. En la pantalla grande en el centro puedo tener el curso de video interactivo sobre el uso de Docker. En la pantalla a la izquierda abajo pongo la superficie de "Docker ISE" y en la pantalla a la izquierda arriba voy jugando un video juego, por ejemplo Civilización 5. A la izquierda de lo que muestra la foto esta mi taller electrónico que también tiene una pantalla que uso para conectar por ejemplo a una placa raspi cuando experimento con ella. O por ejemplo pongo en la pantalla la imagen del analizador lógico "Analog Discovery" comprado via Digilentinc.

Me imagino que es fácil de entender mi frustración cuando mis problemas de salud me impiden aprovechar las posibilidades de mi taller.


----------



## Nuyel (Feb 17, 2018)

yo quería tener las 3 pantallas pero compre las FullHD por baratas, no pensé que eran tan grandes, solo me caben 2, y con la grafica dedicada externa podria dejar la NVS con integrada+monitor VGA y conectar las otras 3 en la externa, pero tener 5 pantallas cuando ni 3 aprovecho es demasiado  quizá si compro otra para tener las 3 del mismo tamaño envolviéndome pero eso si mi tío sigue con la idea de montar una PC en la sala, no tendría problemas en dejar los 3 monitores ahí, por ahora raramente uso más de 2 y me bastaría con el chico que tenemos.


----------



## Hellmut1956 (Feb 20, 2018)

2 nuevas adquisiciones puedo presentar:

1. 2 Interruptores para reemplazar aquellos de la carcasa del PC. Esos cablecitos súper finos que conectan el enchufe correspondiente de la placa madre del PC a la carcasa del PC están conectados a sendos interruptores súper sensibles. Ya habiendo arreglado el desconectarse del cable al interruptor, ya no hay como. Así me he decidido hacer una cajita con tapa de protección que haga imposible actuar el interruptor accidentalmente. Allí pondré uno de estos interruptores para encender el PC y otro para resetearlo.






No se como es el término correcto en Español, pero los interruptores son de aquel tipo que une los contactos mientras se mantenga hundido el botón! Así lo que voy a hacer ahora es poner enchufes hembra en el panel del PC y conectar así los interruptores en su cajita con el PC. esto es necesario, pues cuando se quiero mover la carcasa del PC debe ser sencillo desconectar los interruptores.

2. Experimentando con máquinas virtuales y con contenedores usando el programa Docker, noté que los 12 GBytes de memoria de mi PC se volvían escasos. Ahora compré ayer 3 módulos de memoria de 4  GBytes resultando así que mi PC ahora tiene 24 GBytes de memoria. Es exagerado y con seguridad entendiendo mas de la materia los 12 GBytes hubieran sido mas que suficientes. Pero así tengo memoria abundante disponible. Esto viene adicional a lo que tengo desde que me compré mi PC, que usa 4 discos duros de 1 TByte en un RAID 10. Así memoria en el disco duro tampoco ha sido limitante. Después de unos 12 años, creo que tanto hace que compré esos discos duros, recién he llenado la mitad quedándome mas de 1 TByte libre. 

Para quienes no tal al tanto con los diferentes tipos de RAID, en mi caso del RAID 10 2 discos duros son escritos o leídos al tiempo resultando que la velocidad se doble. Además el RAID 10 codifica el contenido de los discos duros capacitándose así poder recuperarse sin pérdida de datos si 1 disco duro falla. Lo que si hay que saber de antemano es como se hace esto, pues en otro servidor que usaba me falló un disco y no supe como se reparaba. Ahora en mi PC en este mas de una década de tiempo en operación tuve que usar el mecanismo de recuperación una vez! El RAID 10 con esos 4 discos duros de 1 TByte cada uno resulta en una capacidad disponible de un poco mas de 2.6 TBytes.


----------



## EdgardoCas (Feb 20, 2018)

Cuenta como electrónica???? La pagué con tarjeta de débito ejejejejejeje!!!!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 20, 2018)




----------



## naxito (Feb 21, 2018)

El multímetro no lo probado, el transformador es de 12.6v de salida y una entrada de 220v, las fuentes solo les repare el interruptor de encendido y a la estabilizada también le habían extraído el fusible, y quedaron funcionando 100% todo viene de la feria de las pulgas. Espero sea de su agrado


----------



## Iván Francisco (Mar 13, 2018)

No puedo presumir aún...pero cómo me gustaría...
_Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-705300767-set-de-parlantes-y-tweeters-scan-speak-edicion-limitada-_JM_


----------



## Gerson strauss (Mar 15, 2018)

Circuitos impresos desde China.


----------



## Nuyel (Mar 16, 2018)

Pues conseguí el tercer monitor, aunque no encuentro mucha utilidad practica a tantos, era idea de mi tío que armaremos una PC para la casa y le pusiéramos los 3, por ahora solo me sirve para jugar con la Quadro conectada a la notebook. 


Tambien había comprado un HDD de 3TB y fabriqué un adaptador para la alimentación, así lo conecto al eSATA directo de la notebook.


Y de china me llegó un caddy para colocarlo en la de 5.25" de la óptica, esta planeo usarla a futuro para meter una GPU extendida en el gabinete de la PC, mi hermano dice que me enviará la Radeon HD 6970 que ya no usa, quizá deba remover los soportes de los discos duros para que esa cosa entre, con suerte llega a entrar pero no permitirá colocar los HDD ya que estos sobre salen un poco y aparte me dejará montar los SDD de 2.5"


----------



## Bilbon (Mar 17, 2018)

Ayer llegaron desde China los tweeter planares para mis books DIY...


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 17, 2018)

Son cinta-ribbon ?


----------



## Bilbon (Mar 17, 2018)

Me explicaron que no son ribbons puros, son planares, porque la cinta no es sujeta solamente arriba y abajo, pero por los lados también. Y según el expert que me explico, las cintas no son de alumínio puro, son de un tipo de mylar con una camada metálica...Me salieron baratos...29 dólares...o sea, no son "hi-end"... Pero como mi sistema es simple DIY...creo que irán bien...todavia no los escuché...


----------



## Bilbon (Mar 21, 2018)

Hoy llegaron los midranges, 3 pulgadas, cerrados atrás, 30wrms, buenos para books, y mejor: solo 19 dólares el par...sin encargos ni nada...viva China!!! jeje... Ahora falta probar y testear para ver el mejor corte entre estos y los tweeters planares...Están para llegar otros chiches...un generador de audio, un multitest (transistores, indutores, capacitores, diodos, etc) y un multímetro con osciloscópio (no! no es de los caros, uno más o menos que puede ser que me sirva...jejeje). Abrazo!


----------



## Americo8888 (Mar 31, 2018)

Hola, he podido conseguir un Adalm Pluto de Analog Devices a pesar que salieron  como pan caliente y se agotaron prontamente ahora en febrero 2018, es para experimentar y aprender SDR, ya lo he probado como receptor desde 70MHz hasta 3,8GHZ con SDR Sharp en OS W10, también como transmisor de radio DVB-S en banda L a un SR=500 y FEC=1/2, lo tengo trabajando en OS Ubuntu 16.04, como transmisor de TV digital con DATV-Express en OS W10(según los conocedores en muy buen desempeño), en la wiki de Adalm Pluto  hay información para modificar la frecuencia de trabajo y como conectarse a él a través de Putty para hacer las modificaciones.


----------



## smoke (Abr 1, 2018)

Muy buena adquisición, seguramente pronto aparecerán muchas aplicaciones en la web. Saludos y suerte en los experimentos.


----------



## Agustinw (Abr 25, 2018)

Llegaditos hoy de Holanda, me toco ir a retirarlo a la aduana solo media hora demoré
Vifa DX25TG09-04
Estoy pendiente de GB-Audio a ver cuando sacan nuevos productos supuestamente finales de Abril dijeron, voy a necesitar unos medios y graves.


----------



## Indalecio13 (May 28, 2018)

Americo8888 dijo:


> Hola, he podido conseguir un Adalm Pluto de Analog Devices a pesar que salieron  como pan caliente y se agotaron prontamente ahora en febrero 2018, es para experimentar y aprender SDR, ya lo he probado como receptor desde 70MHz hasta 3,8GHZ con SDR Sharp en OS W10, también como transmisor de radio DVB-S en banda L a un SR=500 y FEC=1/2, lo tengo trabajando en OS Ubuntu 16.04, como transmisor de TV digital con DATV-Express en OS W10(según los conocedores en muy buen desempeño), en la wiki de Adalm Pluto  hay información para modificar la frecuencia de trabajo y como conectarse a él a través de Putty para hacer las modificaciones.



Americo8888 mirando en la pagina de AD, vi que ahora lo tienen en oferta a 99 US$. Por si te interesa, o a cualquiera.
Por otro lado queria preguntarte una cosa, ya que aun estoy muy verde con estos temas. He estado leyendo sobre el proyecto OpenBTS y me gustaria saber si este aparatejo podria servir para hacer pruebas sobre ese proyecto.

Saludos.


----------



## Agustinw (Jun 2, 2018)

Ultima adquisición, los woofer SW-10C de GBAudio, conocí a Gabriel y es todo un máster tal cual lo describían jaja


----------



## lynspyre (Jun 3, 2018)

Así que aquí estaba ésta área!, jajaja. Bueno, aquí voy.



Oculto: Cautín: Mini TS-100














Oculto: Adaptador para Cautín: SMPS 9-24V / 3A









Oculto: Multímetro: UNI-T UT61E










Oculto: Cables COM-USB y COM-IR para DMM UNI-T UT61E









Oculto: Cables para Multímetro: Micsoa Electronics


----------



## Americo8888 (Jun 9, 2018)

Indalecio13 dijo:


> Americo8888 mirando en la pagina de AD, vi que ahora lo tienen en oferta a 99 US$. Por si te interesa, o a cualquiera.
> Por otro lado queria preguntarte una cosa, ya que aun estoy muy verde con estos temas. He estado leyendo sobre el proyecto OpenBTS y me gustaria saber si este aparatejo podria servir para hacer pruebas sobre ese proyecto.
> 
> Saludos.


Si funciona en OpenBTS!! y todo lo demás que se hace con Hack RF One!!
Saludos


----------



## cuervobrujo (Jun 11, 2018)

Ī
Llegaron mis juguetes nuevos...el inductometro Uni-t Ut 602 y el tester true rms...
Pero no puedo subir las fotos.del celular ..me da error..
Ya probé con varios navegadores y ..no funciona...carga..Las fotos al 100..y luego me sale la ventana de error..que hubo un problema. ...y contacte con el administrador
Andres! !!!!.donde estas???¡! Jajaj
?


----------



## Agustinw (Jun 20, 2018)

Ya me conseguí los P830860 =D


----------



## cuervobrujo (Jun 20, 2018)

cuervobrujo dijo:


> Ī
> Llegaron mis juguetes nuevos...el inductometro Uni-t Ut 602 y el tester true rms...
> Pero no puedo subir las fotos.del celular ..me da error..
> Ya probé con varios navegadores y ..no funciona...carga..Las fotos al 100..y luego me sale la ventana de error..que hubo un problema. ...y contacte con el administrador
> ...


me olvide de subir esta foto, del tester (multimetro) . porque me di cuenta que no subio todas, y como no me deja editar mi mensaje . me auto-cito... se puede No?¿? o yo no le entiendo al Xen-Foro , Todavia?¿


----------



## ELSIS (Jul 3, 2018)

hola como estan alguien me podria decir cuanto cuesta el moscad L, estoy estimando precio y ni  la página motorola me da respuesta saludos


----------



## Gerson strauss (Jul 3, 2018)

Les dejo coupon de descuento para PCB's desde China (PCBWAY).

Coupon de descuento por 10 dolares, con el código "kit".


----------



## peperc (Jul 15, 2018)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Hoy me llegó otra compra que hice: tres interruptores ojo-de-angel para los equipos de audio, a 2.6 trumps cada uno.



hola, usted esta en Argentina ?? 
como es hoy el tema de pedir cosas a china ? lo veo que pide seguido .
yo  alguna vez escuche que era dificil, pedian numero de cuit y no se que de aduana y no se que mas de limite de compra y no se que al recibirlo y eso me hizo desistir.

me podria contar si es facil ? y que paginas usa para comprar ? gracias 
ah-.. y como se paga ?


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ago 12, 2018)

Hoy me llegó otra compra que les hice a los amigos chinos. En este caso, tres Arduinos Nano por 3 Trumps cada uno con envío incluido...casi la mitad de lo que valen acá los "originales".



Por supuesto que What You Pay Is What You Get, y los módulos tienen algunas historias que impiden que funcionen de primera intención, pero no es nada que no pueda arreglarse desde el software.

El primer problema es que usan un chip USB-RS232 que no es el FTDI ni el de Atmel, sino uno chino que se llama CH340G que no es estándard del IDE de Arduino. Por suerte, el driver está como en mil páginas web para descargarlo e instalarlo, pero NO HAY QUE DEJAR que Windows intente actualizarlo por que hace lío y hay que sacarlo y volver a instalarlo (si les dice que va a buscar en Windows Update, cancelen la actualización y funciona sin problemas).
El segundo problema es que el IDE (el avrdude en realidad) falla al intentar comunicarse al subir el programa, pero esto se soluciona eligiendo en el IDE la opción de *Atmega328P (old bootloader)*, y ahí sube el programa sin ningún drama (pero un poco mas lento que el bootloader nuevo). Se vé que le cargaron un bootloader muy viejo, pero si anda no me voy a gastar en cambiarlo.
El ultimo problema que presentó solo uno de los módulos es que el conector mini USB está medio bobo y hay que conectar con cuidado por que si nó alimenta la placa pero no transmite ni recibe (luego veré si hay algo mal soldado...)



peperc dijo:


> hola, usted esta en Argentina ??
> como es hoy el tema de pedir cosas a china ? lo veo que pide seguido .
> yo alguna vez escuche que era dificil, pedian numero de cuit y no se que de aduana y no se que mas de limite de compra y no se que al recibirlo y eso me hizo desistir.
> me podria contar si es facil ? y que paginas usa para comprar ? gracias
> ah-.. y como se paga ?


Disculpame peperc, pero recién veo tu consulta.
Ahora está más fácil comprar cosas en China, sobre todo si son cosas pequeñas o de valor relativamente bajo. Esas son cosas que aduana deja pasar sin problemas, aunque siempre estás expuesto a que te emboquen. Tenés una franquicia de 25 trumps al año que solo la podés usar en una compra (si te engancha aduana), por que el impuesto que te cobran es el 50% del precio del producto MAS el envío (lo que a mi juicio es un robo). Si vos comprás menos de 25 trumps y aduana te quiere cobrar y vos no has usado la franquicia, pues no pagás nada, pero la proxima vez que te agarren si vas a pagar lo que te dije.
Para pagar a aduana tenés que tener CUIL (seguro que lo tenés) y clave fiscal nivel 3 en AFIP. Con eso hacés un trámite web, pagas el impuesto con un VEP (por home banking) y luego le pagás al correo si dice que te va a cobrar (seguro), que deben ser como $120 argentinos.
Los pagos a China los hacés con la tarjeta de crédito (debe ser internacional, pero casi todas lo son, Visa, Master, American Express, Diners, etc) y en realidad no le pagás directo al vendedor sino, en mi caso, a Aliexpress. Ellos le liberan el dinero al vendedor cuando vos confirmás la llegada del paquete y solo si no abrís una disputa en el plazo que te dicen. Si tuviste algún problema, o no te llegó el paquete, o te mandaron cualquier fruta (muy raro...pero puede pasar con vendedores de bajas calificaciones), podés abrir una disputa denunciando el problema y aportando las pruebas. Aliexpress hace la verificación y si comprueba que es real, te devuelve la tutuca en tu tarjeta y te aparece como un crédito que podés volver a gastar en otra cosa.
Digamos que es parecido a MercadoLibre tal como opera ahora, pero siempre pagás con tarjeta de crédito.


----------



## peperc (Ago 12, 2018)

hola, te consulto de curioso :
asi como vienen esos arduino  ¿ como los usas ?? 
digo por que mi duda esta  en que usarlso para un proyecto como se ve en videos con "cablecitos y conectores" me parece muy poco fiable.

y soldar esa placa como si fuese un chip si me paece mas viable, pero para eso directamente programo el chip solo.
placa siempre hace falta : 
fuente , ettapa de i/o especificas + salidas ( reles , transistores, triacs ) ..
por eso siempre me dio dudas.

como los usas ? (  no pregunto en que )


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ago 12, 2018)

Los Nano vienen para usarlos en un protoboard mientras desarrollás el proyecto, pero los podés soldar en los agujeros del PCB o les poner una tira de terminales hembra al PCB y enchufarlos ahí.


----------



## peperc (Ago 12, 2018)

ah es para desarrollar el proyecto, no para los equipos finales .


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ago 12, 2018)

peperc dijo:


> ah es para desarrollar el proyecto, no para los equipos finales .


Y....depende.
Si vas a hacer algo solo para vos o para tu casa, lo podés usar así como viene y listo (que es lo que probablemente haga yo con el control de un preamplificador de audio)
Pero si tenés que hacer una producción de muchas unidades, mejor comprás los chips y listo.


----------



## jorger (Ene 23, 2019)

Hace una semana aprox me llegó un juguetito, como autoregalo de cumpleaños, ya que me puedo permitir ciertas cosas (y más, pero ahorrar es la prioridad).
Necesitaba ya de ya un mic de medición mínimamente aceptable, porque me estaba quedando estancado dando palos de ciego con un cardioide que.. en fin, hacía el apaño y parecía funcionar, pero no.
Le pedí a Thomann un Superlux ECM888B:
 

Sí, se alimenta con una pila de 6V y es justo lo que necesitaba, algo que pudiera llevar a cualquier sitio, porque nunca se sabe.. y de paso me ahorro la phantom. La pega es que es un enredo tener que quitarle la pila cada vez que lo vas a dejar de usar, porque pese a que el consumo es ridículo, una 4LR44 no da para mucho (unas 300h según el manual). Cosas con las que hay que contar antes de decidirse uno.

Vino con un soporte.. y casi que nada más. El cable de XLR3 a jack 3.5mm lo tuve que comprar aparte. El soporte viene con una rosca que no tengo modo de adaptar al trípode y por suerte, el soporte que tenía del otro mic, me sirve perfectamente para éste, así que le hice un hueco en la gomaespuma tan desaprovechada que viene.


Unas pruebas rápidas en campo cercano (y mal hechas por hacerlo encima de una mesa y con el Arta a medio configurar, las ganas de probar me pueden en esos momentos) que hice con un satélite de un 5.1 comercial y un "experimento". Ignorad el rollo de papel por favor 

Sip.. la curva de ese bafle es así de fea, y a oído es igual de feo.

Y el "experimento" del que ya comentaré en su respectivo tema.


----------



## Hellmut1956 (Mar 3, 2019)

Nuyel dijo:


> Pues conseguí el tercer monitor, aunque no encuentro mucha utilidad practica a tantos, era idea de mi tío que armaremos una PC para la casa y le pusiéramos los 3, por ahora solo me sirve para jugar con la Quadro conectada a la notebook.
> Ver el archivo adjunto 164728
> 
> Tambien había comprado un HDD de 3TB y fabriqué un adaptador para la alimentación, así lo conecto al eSATA directo de la notebook.
> ...



Viendo los 3 monitores en tu primera foto me lleva a "presumir" de mi reciente compra.







Al momento no encuentro mi iphone para tomar una foto. Pero puedes ver que tengo en esa foto 4 monitores conectados a una placa gráfica, GTX1060. La pantalla del centro es una de 28" y de resolución de 3840 x 2160m. Pues he comprado una segunda pantalla del mismo tamaño y resolución. Esas 2 pantallas ya requieren de bastante potencia de la placa gráfica. Eso lo noté porque así si tengo que conectar las pantallas a las interfaces específicas.

Mi intención es poner las 2 pantallas UHD una al lado de la otra tal que los bordes estén en una posición céntrica al frente de mi silla del escritorio. Las 2 pantallas de 24" que ves a ambos lados de la pantalla central las quiero poner por encima de las 2 pantallas grandes, también céntricas. Así al pasar de una pantalla a la otra las pantallas tienen igual resolución. ojalá eso valla a funcionar. Me preocupa los problemas que he tenido al conectar y configurar las pantallas. La pantalla nueva de Samsung tiene mas posibilidades de ser configuradas. Cuando mas variantes mas probabilidad de problemas!

Ahora el uso que le doy a las pantallas que reflejan un escritorio de Windows 10 Pro. Cuando las uso para entretenerme, una pantalla muestra el juego, la segunda panatalla muestra las imagenes asociadas a la música que escucho.

Pero realmenteútil me resultan las pantallas estudiando cursos "online" o programando! Una pantalla muetra el curso, la otra pantalla me muestra el libro relacionado al tema que estudio. Allí las 2 pantallas son muy útiles. Cuando diseño algún circuito entonces tengo la hoja de datos por ejemplo en otra pantalla. Frecuentemente tambien investigo algún tema usando fuentes como wikipedia o tutoriales en Youtube.


----------



## Ratmayor (Ago 5, 2019)

Admirad todos estas cosillas que me acaban de regalar... 😊


----------



## peperc (Ago 5, 2019)

cuanto tiene que trabajar un electronico apasionado !!!! 
ganar mucho dinero trabajando para poder pagar y mantener su casa de 200 m cuadrados mas el tinglado de deposito de 300 metros cuadrados mas.

todo para poder guardar todo lo que recoge / recibe.


----------



## Hellmut1956 (Ago 5, 2019)

La labor de organizar tal taller es un jurgo de trabajo como puedo decir por experiencia propia que llevo anos en eso!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 6, 2019)

Y cuesta un montón organizarlo y ordenarlo y en dos horas se convierte en desastre


----------



## Hellmut1956 (Ago 6, 2019)

Je, je, je! El poner utensilios en su puesto en el taller es un esfuerzo tan grande o mas grande que el organizar el taller. Adicionalmente vienen los miembros de la familia y se "prestan" herramientas! Algunas encuentro llendo a sus cuartos, otros desaparecen. Teia 2 alicates excelentes e idénticos. Ambos han desparecido!


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Ago 6, 2019)

Je je..mi viejo siempre estaba buscando la herramienta y nos echaba la culpa de que se hubiera perdido. Luego recordaba habérsela dejado a un vecino o un familiar.. y se pasaba la vida renegando de ellos... Al cabo del tiempo, años, yo he ido encontrando varias de aquellas herramientas que supuestamente habían desaparecido   




peperc dijo:


> todo para poder guardar todo lo que recoge / recibe.





DOSMETROS dijo:


> Y cuesta un montón organizarlo y ordenarlo


Y cuando lo consigues, después de años, ya no sirve de nada porque esos componentes están desfasados y no se usan en los aparatos de ahora, pero..... ya sabemos donde están y para algo valdrán


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Sep 27, 2019)

Hoy me imprimieron en 3D una cajita para mi Raspberry PI.


----------



## peperc (Sep 27, 2019)

Pinchavalvulas dijo:


> Je
> 
> Y cuando lo consigues, después de años, ya no sirve de nada porque esos componentes están desfasados y no se usan en los aparatos de ahora, pero..... ya sabemos donde están y para algo valdrán



ES UN LABURO MENTAL  el darle uso a las cosas:

1 -- PLACAS VIEJAS:






2 --- unas placas de pertinax, rezagos que consegui, un clavo, pintadas de verde, eran doble faz !! NOOO peor, eran multicapa !!!!! una cagada, si les hacia un agujero se ponia en corto todo , nada, para nada servian...
pero note algo : si queria soldar algo a su superficie ( una vez retirada la pintura verde )  me costaba mucho soldarlo, era por que esas placas de mier al ser multicapa y estar todo de cobre DISIPABA muy bien, por eso el soldador no calentaba, en verdad lo que hacia era DISIPAR.
asi que se me ocurrio probr esas placas como DISIPADOR para diodos de 3 amper y 6 amper de lso de formato axial, que NO SON PARA DISIPADOR , por lo menos por las buenas... no tienen para fijar a un tornillo
les sueldo las patas ( por ahi disipan perfecto) a las placas esas, como aletas.
busque una forma buena.
en vez de aluminio y volverme loco de como lo agarro al cuerpo .
voy sacandome de encima esas placas, de a pedazos .

3 --- placas viejas de PC o de lo que sea:
a veces, tu solucion para algo , es tan simple, que si le mostras al cliente una plaquetita simple, lo mas probable es que el cretino te la copie o te la desvalore, asi que :
la placa en una caja, sellada.
y arriba , la placa de algo mas grande , con varios cis, montada con tornillos .
uno ve la placa que es un kilombo, y de abajo salen cables... abajo esta la verdadera plaquita, con un ci de 2*7 pines, sencillito e invisible.
el que abre eso .. mira una placa de locos.. y lo cierrra, ni toca, le dice al dueño " llama al que lo hizo " 100 % garantizado.


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Sep 27, 2019)

Lo vi hace poco, vaya desperdicio de material.. y los problemas que tuvo para dejar la mesa transparente y brillante. 



peperc dijo:


> 3 --- placas viejas de PC o de lo que sea:
> a veces, tu solucion para algo , es tan simple, que si le mostras al cliente una plaquetita simple, lo mas probable es que el cretino te la copie o te la desvalore, asi que :
> la placa en una caja, sellada.
> y arriba , la placa de algo mas grande , con varios cis, montada con tornillos .
> ...


 Jajaja....... me imagino al listo de turno cambiando condensadores como loco de la placa "señuelo"


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 4, 2020)

Vengo a presumir mis compras.

Me había comprado para el arbolito de Navidad un tester Sanwa CD771 pero el Tokio - Japán , no el Malasia . . .  que cuesta exactamente el doble 



Listo  

Pero resultaaaa que me enamoré de éste y me lo regalé para Reyes :













Nuevo sin usoooooooooo


----------



## SKYFALL (Ene 4, 2020)

Muy bonito el Kaise, increíble que lo hayas conseguido nuevo


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 4, 2020)

Siii , cuando vi las fotos me volví loco

Le puse la pila y junté puntas , dió el agujazo y se volvió  , quité la pila y la intenté medir con el propio tester y naa , la aguja se movía apenas  , la pila era nueva y buena 🤷‍♀️ . . . ahí me di cuenta que la llave estaba sucia , oxidada , de tantos años de no uso 🙏 , le di 10 vueltas a la selectora y tema resuelto ✌

Alguien sabe de que año es ese modelo ?


----------



## peperc (Ene 5, 2020)

SKYFALL dijo:


> Muy bonito el Kaise, increíble que lo hayas conseguido nuevo



a vecs hay mercaderia que esta gurdada enun cajon, puede ser en un aempresa, donde guardan ( deposito) , asi queda perdida mercaderia de hace 30 años y un dia alguien al encuentra  y "se la hace" .
o a veces en un deposito de fabrica...
el tema es que aunque sea nueva, a veces las cosas  con "electronica" andan como el tuje y casi siempre es por culpa de "los malditos" de la electronica.

los C.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 5, 2020)

Si , tester no lleva C 

Quería saber de que año eraaaaaaaaa 🤩


----------



## peperc (Ene 5, 2020)

no dice en ningun lado ??


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 5, 2020)

Al menos el manual no , tendría que fijarme si no tiene algún sello adentro 

Estoy re re contento , anda muy lindo  🥰


----------



## Hellmut1956 (Ene 5, 2020)

Esta navidad ha sido mas que generosa con las cosas que he adquirido usando los vales que me regalaron:

1. Una tableta Samsung Galaxy Tab A (2019) con la función LTE







2. Un Fein MultiMaster AFMM18QSL, Edición USB de 18V, ademas una hoja de Cierra Circular y un limitador de la profundidad de corte:






Esta máquina trabaja oscilando lo que resulta ser una herramienta muy poderosa.


----------



## SKYFALL (Ene 6, 2020)

Por el visor de plastico, debe ser de finales de los '60 - comienzos de los '70.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 6, 2020)

Incluso los cables son armados-soldados y a rosca , no fundidos , las fichas banana no tienen funda de protección.


----------



## peperc (Ene 6, 2020)

Hellmut1956 dijo:


> Esta navidad ha sido mas que generosa con las cosas que he adquirido usando los vales que me regalaron:
> 
> 1. Una tableta Samsung Galaxy Tab A (2019) con la función LTE
> 
> ...



que curioso es el ser humano, cada genero..


Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Hoy me llegó otra compra que les hice a los amigos chinos. En este caso, tres Arduinos Nano por 3 Trumps cada uno con envío incluido...casi la mitad de lo que valen acá los "originales".
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 169675


el hombre se compra cosas para trabajar, herramientas.
y cosas que le daran mas trabajo..a veces no muy bien remunerado.


Ratmayor dijo:


> Admirad todos estas cosillas que me acaban de regalar... 😊
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 180989
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 180988



ni que hablar.....

y me dio por pensar, en el " hoy dia" a una mujer le das una "herramienta de trabajo" de regalo y te saca cagando...
encima, aunque tenga al suerte de no trabajar siquiera, no lo necsite, y le regalas algo que sea una herramienta para sus quehaceres y te saca cagando.....
acaso nosotros decimos que somos "usados" en este mundo / sociedad femi-machi- no se que ??
que cosa, de verdad lo digo....
me pongo a pensar.... al ver esto...

miren, les cuento algo mas, hace unso dias me tuve que ir a comprar un remedio a al farmacia, casi nunc acompro / uso, no suelo enfermar, pero ahora estoy con un problemita que me trae mucho dolor, no importa que ....
y me molestaba el tener que "gastar" tal dinero en ese remedio....
mientras hacia la cola para pagar pude ver "PERFUMES"  de mujer  que costaban 10 veces lo que mi remedio.
es mas, un frasquito de esos chiquitos de pintura para uñas no se si bueno o malo, pintaba malo por que eran un monton, parecian a granel, pero tambien era bueno por que uno de esos cstaba mas que mi remedio....
yo tengo algunos de esos, cuando descartaban mis hijas, les agrego un poco de alcohol y asi lso rebajo y me sirven par alas placas ( que mentalidad al mia) , tengo resina , para proteger y que sea "re-soldable" y tambien tengo frasquitos de pintura de uñas, cuando es para proteger y no quiero que sea resoldable.

Kit Primer + Semi Top Seco Uñas Esculpidas Gel Faguer - $ 599,99

un frasquito de esos de mier.... mas caro que mi remedio y yo me quejaba....
no somos sexos diferentes SOMOS ESPECIES DIFERENTES !!!!


----------



## Ratmayor (Ene 13, 2020)

Recién compré esta laptop, estaba linda y lo mejor es que solo me costó 45 trumps + envío

HP EliteBook 2760p, Core i3, 6Gb RAM, 320Gb HDD, pantalla táctil, lector de huellas dactilares y otros chuches más...


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Abr 13, 2020)

Hoy me llegó la ultima herramienta que compré: una lijadora Skil 7232 de 1/4 de hoja que venía en pack con 5 lijas adicionales y un par de guantes moteados. Que se yo...ta guena y me hacía falta, por que a la lijadora low-cost que compré hace varios años se le rompió la traba de la lija antes del primer uso y tuve que hacer una artesanía para reemplazarla. Además te vibra todo el cuerpo cuando se usa.
Esta otra hace bastante ruido pero ni se siente que está en la mano..


----------



## ska_gatotw (Abr 18, 2020)

Tuve una skill de esas, le di masa hasta que se clavaron los rodamientos (bastante masa le di...), cuándo los quise cambiar no fui capaz de sacarlos y la tiré en una mudanza (odio las mudanzas )


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Abr 18, 2020)

Yo la compré por lo que expliqué antes y ademas tenía la mejor relación costo/performance/reviews...así que supuse que no debe ser mala. Tengo un taladro de 600 watts, una amoladora de 115mm y una fresadora, todas Skil y nunca me han defraudado y espero que esta tampoco lo haga, aunque no soy de darles masa a lo bestia...son todos trabajos DIY y alguno grande de vez en cuando...


----------



## capitanp (Jul 3, 2020)

Nunca se había visto algo chino de esta calidad

Sensitvity: 112dB
Impedancia: 24Ω
Frecuencia: 7-40000Hz
Tipo de enchufe: 3.5mm
Tipo de pin: 0,75 mm
Longitud de la línea: 125 ± 5cm
Peso: 29 ± 3g











__





						Auriculares | MercadoLibre.com.ar
					

Descubrí los productos más buscados que no te podés perder en Auriculares ✓ Con Envío Gratis y Rápido ❤ Y Compra Protegida © ¡Lo mejor está por llegar!




					articulo.mercadolibre.com.ar


----------



## capitanp (Jul 4, 2020)

imprescindible ajustar la impedancia de los auriculares con tanta sensibilidad


----------



## jorger (Jul 4, 2020)

Un autoregalo por el confinamiento. De momento he andado con calibraciones mecánicas, engrase de partes móviles, ajustes de otras cosas y pruebas sencillas de posicionamiento y nivelación. Falta la prueba de impresión y ajuste de todos los parámetros para luego empezar a imprimir como es debido.


----------



## audiobis (Ago 4, 2020)

regalo de mi querida esposa muy contento


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 5, 2020)

Haaaarrrmoooosoooo    !


----------



## capitanp (Ago 5, 2020)

Lindo Fluke, no quiero decir nada pero, raro!


----------



## Ratmayor (Ago 9, 2020)

Os cuento que al fin llegó mi "nuevo" y flamante osciloscopio digital Agilent 😍 pero llegó en muy malas condiciones, esos tíos de la aduana al parecer lo confundieron con una pelota de futbol 😡 



​Al sacarlo de la caja, vi que el embalaje también era muy pobre, así que el pasé las fotos al vendedor y este apenado me hizo un reembolso total y comentó que me quedara con el y reciclara sus piezas...

Resignado, procedí a conectarlo y para mi sorpresa, el desgraciado aún encendía 😱😱
​Así que procedí a pegar la carcaza al más modo Frankestein posible con el cautín y alambre :V (Soy pobre, no tengo para comprar resina epoxy) y pues, ahí quedó :V




​
Lo más lindo es que revisando el software, noté que tiene una calibración certificada reciente y pues estoy muy contento con mi nuevo juguete, ojo, no me salió gratis, el envío de USA hasta Chavezlandia me costó unos 70 billetes de Trumps, pero aún así creo que fue una buena compra... 😊


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 9, 2020)




----------



## capitanp (Sep 4, 2020)




----------



## ska_gatotw (Sep 20, 2020)

En algún momento le comenté a Dr Zoidberg que las herramientas no las compro para rentabilizarlas, las compro porque me hacen feliz aunque las use una sola vez. Este fin de semana le hice al viejo una tabla para el asado practicando con la fresadora nueva que compré hace unos dias.
El proceso constructivo no viene al caso para este topic, pero quería presumir mas del asado que de la máquina...


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 20, 2020)

Yo hace unos 10 días me compre este chiche, que desgraciadamente _"No pasa por las puertas"_ 🤦‍♂️ de la Fogo-Mansión.

​


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 20, 2020)

Lo encadenaste al árbol como si fuera moto ?   


Quitale las patas y entra de costadelli


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 20, 2020)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> . . . .Quitale las patas y entra de costadelli


Ni loco, las patas tienen chiquicientos tornillos. 🤦‍♂️ 

Lo solucioné quitando una de las bandejas que pensé iba a usar menos y así pasa por las puertas.


----------



## Hellmut1956 (Oct 13, 2020)

Esta mañana me compré la sierra circular como una de las ofertas de Amazon en su día prime. La sierra bajó el su precio por 10 Euros:







y un disco adicional






						Bosch Professional Kreissägeblatt Multi Material (für Spanplatten, Faserwerkstoffe, Kunststoffe und Nichteisenmetalle, 254 x 30 x 3,2 mm, 96 Zähne, Zubehör Kreissäge): Amazon.de: Baumarkt
					

Bosch Professional Kreissägeblatt Multi Material (für Spanplatten, Faserwerkstoffe, Kunststoffe und Nichteisenmetalle, 254 x 30 x 3,2 mm, 96 Zähne, Zubehör Kreissäge): Amazon.de: Baumarkt



					www.amazon.de
				




Llegan el jueves!

Pero viendo las fotos de  ska_gatotw mi próxima compra será esta:






La quiero agregar a la sierra de disco tal cual lo muestra este video en Youtube:






es en Alemán, pero las imagenes se explican por si mismo!


----------



## Hellmut1956 (Oct 13, 2020)

Correción, la sierra bajo de precio por mas de 100 Euros

Ahorra mi buen amigo Jorge, que se compró una impresora 3D me va hacer los adaptadores para conectar tubos que llevan la viruta al ciclon. Tanto la sierra circular como el router generan much polvo y eso no me deja mas alternativa que armar ese sistema de succión de virutas y polvo. La otra cosa es un filtro de aire que succione no solo polvo, sino tambien aerosoles. Ya les contaré.


----------



## ska_gatotw (Oct 14, 2020)

Hellmut1956 dijo:


> Ahorra mi buen amigo Jorge, que se compró una impresora 3D me va hacer los adaptadores para conectar tubos que llevan la viruta al ciclon. Tanto la sierra circular como el router generan much polvo y eso no me deja mas alternativa que armar ese sistema de succión de virutas y polvo. La otra cosa es un filtro de aire que succione no solo polvo, sino tambien aerosoles. Ya les contaré.


La parte buena de vivir en la patagonia es que sobra espacio para esparcir la viruta


----------



## Hellmut1956 (Oct 14, 2020)

Llegó, la desenpaqué y la puse sobre una mesa de trabajo. Lo primero que haré despues del montaje y de un aprendizage inicial será armarme una mesa adecuada, sobre ruedas para poder ponerla en posición cuando la uso y cuando no la uso.
Ahora empieso a ahorrar para el Router Triton TRA001 que desafortunadamente no fue ofertada en relación a la promoción de "Prime Daay" de Amazon. El video de arriba les muestra como quiero configurar todo esto.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 14, 2020)

Hellmut1956 dijo:


> sobre ruedas para poder ponerla en posición cuando la uso y cuando no la uso


 
Que las ruedas tengan freno , sino será muy incómodo cortar en una mesa que camina


----------



## Hellmut1956 (Oct 14, 2020)

la mesa viene con 4 de estas ruedas frenables que permiten hasta 45ß kg de peso en cada rueda. La intención es poder mover la mesa con fascilidad y despues poder fijarla adonde quiera.






Irresponsablemente me compre este router Triton TRA001 y






estas fresas. 

Así tengo toda la herramienta requerida.


----------



## Hellmut1956 (Oct 18, 2020)

Lo próximo para lo que ahorro son estas piezas que le suman la funcionalidad de mesa de fresar con la Triton TRA001 que ya me llego también:





















No encontré foto con la tabla de color gris que muestro mas arriba. Pero la foto muestra como se conecta con la mesa de la sierra. Esta parte tiene una toma para una aspiradora y succiona el polvo y la viruta creado los aspira en esa boca adaptable a la altura de la broca de la fresadora, la fresadora viene colgando debajo de la placa azul. La altura de la broca de la fresadora se determina con la manivela de elevación y que se inserta por uno de los huecos de la placa azul.


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 13, 2020)

Hace varios años que mi maletín de herramientas es un "Porta-Cosméticos" 🤦‍♂️🤦‍♂️.
Para 4 destornilladores, 2 pinzas 1 cutter, y una libreta de códigos no hacía falta mas.
Pero resulta que el paso del tiempo no fue misericorde con el y en estos últimos meses se deterioró al extremo de que tenía que cerrarlo con una tira de goma 🤦‍♂️🤦‍♂️🤦‍♂️
Hoy en un acto de suprema valentía y desprendimiento económico me decidí a comprar otro  que sorprendentemente me entregaron en 3 Hs en la Fogo-Mansión.  
A pesar del aspecto "Técnico", por el tamaño 33*20*9Cm, sigue siendo un "Porta-cosméticos" 🤣😂😅


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 13, 2020)

No entra el tester ! ! ! !


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 13, 2020)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> No entra el tester ! ! ! !


No llevo encima, las maq. poseen sistema integrado de medición.
El que llevo queda siempre en Fogo-Móvil y a veces pasan meses sin usarlo.


----------



## J2C (Nov 18, 2020)

Este año el Viejito Pascuero se anticipo, se ve que me porte muy bien los últimos 12 meses !!!!


----------



## Hellmut1956 (Nov 19, 2020)

Los test que he visto en YouTube de esa versión

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Nov 19, 2020

Para lograr ver en que altura sobre la superficie de la combinación de sierra de disco y reductora me compré 2 de estas partes:






Una de estas unidaddes las monto dentro de la sierra de disco. Defino cuando el disco esté a alturas de la suberficie y poniendo entonces la marca "0". Así puedo cortar por ejemplo Ranuras de una profundidad que deseo sin mucho medir. Lo mismo resulta con la reductora cuando el tope de la fresa este a nivel de la mesa de fino la posición "0"


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ene 8, 2021)

Hoy mi hijo me regaló esto:

Es increíble el torque que logra, y con las baterías de Litio-ion se carga en 1 hora.
Además tiene percutor y es bastante violento hasta donde pude probar.
Además viene de regalo un juego de 3 brocas Bosch para mampostería y 3 para madera, mas 8 puntas para atornillador: 2 planas, 2 torx, 2 philips y 2 pozidrive.
🤩🤩🤩🤩🤩🤩


----------



## cuervobrujo (Ene 8, 2021)

Esos son buenos taladros.. yo probe uno en Sodimac de BsAs.... de Tacaño no compre.. estaban en precio.. ahora son inalcanzables.. tiene la reductora en el mandril
Lo Bueno de los inalámbricos .es que te subis a una escalera y no tenes que andar bajando a cada rato porque se desconecto el cable del prolongador.. o no llegas con el cable..


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ene 8, 2021)

Yo no conocía la marca Hamilton pero hace un tiempo compré un destornillador de impacto que estaba a muy buen precio y es de muy buena calidad...ya he quitado tres o cuatro tornillos re-trancados y los aflojó al primer golpe y las puntas no tienen ni rastro del esfuerzo.


----------



## cuervobrujo (Ene 8, 2021)

Los Bauker.. Tambien son Buenos.. despues me entere que Ryobi es dueña de Bauker ...y yyyy Makita es dueña de ambos...o era Bosch 
Asi como Stanley ..es Dueña de..DE-Walt..Black & Decker ..etc
En Fin.. Basicamente son las Mismas Herramientas..Pasa que le cambian los nombres por cuestiones de Marketing dependiendo del pais.. 
Porque el mismo repuesto de un enducido Black & Decker .. le va a una De-Walt y a una Stanley..
Vino con Cargador¿?¿


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ene 8, 2021)

Skil es la low-cost de Bosch


----------



## capitanp (Ene 8, 2021)




----------



## cuervobrujo (Ene 8, 2021)

Lindo microscopio..!!
Hay un video por ahi donde modifican el foco .asi elevan mas arriba ..osea básicamente enroscan mas la lente del microscopio para elevar mas la distancia. y tener mas area de trabajo..


----------



## Hellmut1956 (Ene 9, 2021)

Para quien, como yo, la vista se va dañando, esos microscopios son interesantes. Cuando por fin los trabajos en mi taller lleguen al punto donde puedo volver a dedicarme a la electrónica la compra de uno es probable. Pero como siempre. Hay que estudiar los microscopios ofrecidos y aprovechar algo como las promociones "black friday".


----------



## Hellmut1956 (Ene 26, 2021)

Me llegó y ya lo instalé, el soporte lateral, como extensión del existente de mi sierra de disco Bosch gts 10 xc. Aquí unas fotos de lo que compré e instalado. Al momento tengo problemas de poner las fotos en mi cuenta de Flickr, que es donde las tengo todas:







En esta foto se ve mi sierra de disco Bosch GTS 10 XC con su apoyo lateral y montado a este el apoyo lateral para la reductora. Con lo que llevo trabajando desde ayer es por un lado montar soportes para la mesa para el elemento a la derecha con el agarre. Estos los he construido usando un tubo de aluminio de 60 mm de diámetro y 5 mm de grosor de la pared. Adicionalmente me compré 4 discos de aluminio de 50 mm de diámetro y 10 mm de grosor. La razón por la cual compré esos discos es que no fui capaz de mecanizarlos partiendo de un pedazo de aluminio rectangular de 10 mm de grosor. En el centro de 2 de estos discos puse una rosca de M8 para atornillar el soporte al mueble y 2 con una rosca de 10 mm para poder adaptar la altura como parte del proceso de alinear todo. Ya casi que voy finalizando el alinear la mesa en el area de la reductora. Es para mi un gran y prolongado esfuerzo.






Aquí la vista frontal al apoyo lateral de la reductora. En los rieles horizontales se pueden montar accesorios, esa chapa transparente es un ejemplo y ayuda limitar el volumen donde polvo y viruta van. Entre las 2 paredes laterales hay un hueco por el cual se aspira el polvo y la viruta. Todavía tengo que esperar a poder usar mi impresora 3D para crear el adaptador de la toma de este apoyo lateral al tubo flexible de mi sistema de aspiración con ciclón. La próxima compra seran unos utensilios que se montan en esos rieles para asegurar que el objeto a mecanizar se mueva en paralelo al apoyo lateral y presionarlo para abajo. Eso tiene efecto en reducir la probabilidad de accidentes.






Una foto que muestra en detalle la construcción de donde colgé mi reductora Triton TRA001.


----------



## Hellmut1956 (Ene 26, 2021)

Finalmente fui capaz de subir las fotos de mi equipo:






Aquí pueden ver los 2 soportes que me construí! El alinear de los elementos, aquel con el agarre, la tabla sobre la cual se pone la placa color azul y el elemento directamente debajo del apoyo lateral es un tremendo esfuerzo y el orden en el cual se hace impacta.


----------



## Hellmut1956 (Ene 31, 2021)

Sigtue:





Aquí ven la reductora colgando de la placa azul que junto con el soporte lateral y la superficie de la mesa hacen mi mesa de fresado. Como soy fanático en aprender sobre los peligros a los que me expongo al usar este equipo, en eso estoy activo:




En esta foto aparecen muchas cosas que me hacen posible explicar mi adquisición. Difícil de ver, pero la parte anaranjada que ven es la manivela que permite subir y bajar la fresa para así determinar la altura sobre la superficie de la mesa. Las cosas de color verde que ven son parte que presionan el objeto a mecanizar. Probablemente compraré otra de estas partes de la empresa Brow. Eso hay que verlo en relación a la parte de plástico transparente que ven al frente de la ranura donde se aspiran los polvos y las virutas que se crean al mecanizar. Imaginémonos una tabla que pienso mecanizar. Entonces esa parte de plástico se pone milímetros por encima de la tabla. Si durante el proceso de mecanizar mis manos fueran a resbalarse y estar en peligro de herirme con la fresa esa parte evita que eso pudiera ocurrir. La parte verde a la derecha estará presionando la tabla contra el soporte lateral, la parte verde a la izquierda presiona esa misma tabla sobre la mesa de la fresadora. Las 2 tablas de aluminio que forman el apoyo lateral pueden moverse para reducir la zona donde el soporte lateral no guía la tabla que se está mecanizando para así evitar que la parte sea introducida en esa ranura por la rotación de la fresa. Mas partes he comprado para conducir la parte a mecanizar y eliminar el peligro de herirse. Al fresar la parte a mecanizar tiene que ser movida en contra de la dirección de giro de la fresa. Eso es para evitar que la tabla a mecanizar vuele como un proyectil hacia el operador. Igualmente puede ser un peligro que la fresa impulse la tabla hacia el operador. Estudiando videos en YouTube se me enseno el como mecanizar partes de la diversas geometrías y reducir el riesgo de lastimarme.


----------



## capitanp (Feb 11, 2021)

Cumpl con las 3B, espro ue salga bueno


----------



## switchxxi (Feb 12, 2021)

capitanp dijo:


> Cumpl con las 3B, espro ue salga bueno



Te estafaron... Yo hubiese puesto unos billetes mas y comprado uno que traiga los BNC. 

Fuera de broma, se lo ve muy lindo.


----------



## capitanp (Feb 13, 2021)

A falta de uno tiene 3


----------



## J2C (Feb 15, 2021)

Mi inversión de febrero a solo *7* *Biden$* !!!!!



​
Si bien es monocromático me salio mucho mas barato que el que posee display de color y con cajita plástica lo ofrecen a *35* *Biden$* !!!!!, aunque parece que el vendedor se avispo y ha pausado la publicación de venta

Solo me falta tomarle la mano a algún programa de dibujo en 3D para hacer la caja con la Ender 3 Pro en la que invertí el año pasado. Ando bien en dibujo técnico en 2 y 3 D pero sobre papel, no encuentro ningun programa (gratuito) que me permita dibujar de esa manera tirando lineas con dimensiones conocidas.


Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## cuervobrujo (Feb 15, 2021)

Muy Bueno...Juanka!! Te ahorro la quemada de pestaña
LCR Case o en los Remixes...
Remixes
Y en el link de Abajo tenes.. para degustar tooodos los modelos y variedades a gusto del consumidor... son gratuitos...descargas-imprimis-armas-disfruta...
LCR Models 
Elegi el que mas bronca le tengas.... 😜


----------



## J2C (Feb 15, 2021)

Se le agradece don Panza Verde, pensaba buscar ahicito en la semana ya que conozco esa web y he bajado cosas que imprimi para mi nieto mas chico.


Saludos, JuanKa.-

P.D.: Pasame el dato de cuanto puedo cobrar la cajita, ya que compre dos placas habida cuenta que solo salia *7 Biden$* !!!!!


----------



## J2C (Feb 23, 2021)

Respecto al LCR-T4

​que compre hace dos semanas he encontrado el foro/thread de discusión respecto al equipo, como así también el software/programa para cargar en el uControlador.

Es un thread actualizado periódicamente y muy colaborativo, esta en aleman pero con el Chrome se traduce muy bien al castellano.

Más adelante intentaré armarlo con display 16 caracteres x 2 líneas y ahí colocaré toda la información al respecto. Si alguien esta interesado les paso el link.


Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Feb 23, 2021)

J2C dijo:


> Si alguien esta interesado les paso el link.


----------



## J2C (Feb 23, 2021)

Si lo pide asi, los subo:

Foro de discusión: Transistortester AVR - Mikrocontroller.net .

Articulos ver A: AVR Transistortester – Mikrocontroller.net .

Articulos ver B: AVR-Transistortester – Mikrocontroller.net .

Y con un agregado que me tome la molestia de confeccionar.



Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## J2C (Feb 24, 2021)

Aclaro que no subi el software/firmaware dado que es un simple archivito *.tar.gz de apenas 110 MB !!!!.

Tanto en el pdf como en los link's esta indicado el link para poder descargarlo en forma completa.


Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## Hellmut1956 (Mar 4, 2021)

Avanzando con mi taller el momento para seguir con trabajos de electrónica en mi taller me he comprado y me llegaron:











Habiendo danado mi PC por estar cargado the tensión electrostática me he comprado la superficie de protección electrostática de 120x60 cm con todos las cosas requeridas tanto para conectarla a la tierra del enchufe, la parte amarilla, la pulsera y los cables para conectarla a la superficie electrostática. Ademas me compre esa parte azul sobre la cual puedo poner las cosas con cuidado.

Lo que no he logrado encontrar y que se pueda comprar desde aquí en Alemania es algo parecido a esto que vi en un video en YouTube:






Lo que vi era algo parecido pero además tenía una lupa con luz y un mecanismo adicional para fijar la placa. La mayoría de cosas como la que busco vienen con unos brazos articulados de plástico que son muy criticados por no durar y romperse. La parte que vi en YouTube ya no se consigue. Quizá alguno de Ustedes a visto tal parter ofertada.


----------



## J2C (Mar 12, 2021)

Llego la inversión de esta semana


​
Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Mar 12, 2021)

Que bonita banqueta ¿salió muy cara? 
😇
La broca cónica es un magnifico invento, no las conocía hasta que las vi en el programa de tv Orange County Choppers.


----------



## J2C (Mar 26, 2021)

Y esta es la inversión de marzo:


 



​



Solo faltan llegar algunos componentes electrónicos.


Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## J2C (Mar 27, 2021)

Al final llegaron los componentes electrónicos:

Disipadores estrella para unos led's de 1 W que tengo hace tiempo, pero sin disipador no me quise jugar. *Biden$ 0,13*  c/u.

​
Un Opto acoplador reflectivo útil para un medidor de vueltas de una futura bobinadora. *Biden$ 0,62*  c/u.

​
Unos imanes de neodimio de 9mm de diámetro por 1 mm de espesor. *Biden$ 0,16*  c/u.

​
Un Convertidor Step Down con el integrado *XL4016* que posee un amplio rango de regulaciones de tensión (1.25÷32/35 V) y de corriente (0÷8 [12] A). Ahora el problema será conseguir algún transformador que me sirva de alguno de los equipos de audio que han abandonado varios de mis clientes, agregarle Voltímetro y Amperímetro digitales que se consiguen en ML y un buen gabinete. *Biden$ 4,58*  c/u.

​
Y finalmente el plato fuerte, hacia como 10 años que lo venía siguiendo y solo era posible comprarlo en ChinaLand y esperar que no desapareciera en el Correo nuestro de todos los días. Vamos Argentina que se puede!!!!. Varios circuitos integrados *AD8307*. Utilizado para medidores de potencia entre DC y 500 MHz. *Biden$ 1,28*  c/u.

​
Para acompañar al integrado y hacer bulto para que el envío me saliera gratuito unas resistencias SMD 1206 de 100 Ω 1/4W 5%. *Biden$ 0,04*  c/u.

​


Con esto ya será hasta el próximo mes donde volvere a hacer stock finalmente pagadero tipo el 10 de mayo.


Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## capitanp (Mar 30, 2021)

​


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 30, 2021)




----------



## Hellmut1956 (Mar 31, 2021)

Mi taller sigue evolucionando. Debido a que tengo que perforar muchos huecos para clavijas de madera en los muebles que me estoy construyendo para la sierra circular de mesa en conjunto con un mesa  fresadora y la mesa para la impresora 3D y la cabina en la cual haré que el aire contaminado por polvo y virutas de las máquinas que mencioné, me compré este taladro a razón de un video en YouTube:












El taladro tiene 2 laser que se cruzan exactamente donde el taladro perforará. El video en el canal de "Ingos Tipps" se puede ver en detalle lo ingenioso que es esa mesa para el taladro. El video es en Alemán, pero las imágenes lo dicen todo.


----------



## J2C (Mar 31, 2021)

Felicitaciones @Hellmut1956, tengo uno de ese tamaño pero sin los laser y sin la manivela para subir la base, lo hace de otra forma más económica.

Por favor podrias colocar el link para ver el video, me interesa conocer la adaptación que realizó a la mesa.



Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Mar 31, 2021)

Hellmut1956 dijo:


> Mi taller sigue evolucionando. Debido a que tengo que perforar muchos huecos para clavijas de madera en los muebles que me estoy construyendo para la sierra circular de mesa en conjunto con un mesa  fresadora y la mesa para la impresora 3D y la cabina en la cual haré que el aire contaminado por polvo y virutas de las máquinas que mencioné, me compré este taladro a razón de un video en YouTube:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


!Lástima que no fue informado lo enlace dese interessante video!


----------



## Hellmut1956 (Mar 31, 2021)

Aquí el enlace a ese video. la reacción de aquí me da un poco de apoyo por haberme decidido comprar ese taladro y hacer esa mesa para el taladro. No duden en preguntar si quieren que les describa en Español alguna parte del video.


----------



## J2C (Mar 31, 2021)

Te agradezco Hellmut1956, no te preocupes por el idioma ya que uso la traducción automática de Youtube.

Más que nada era para ver mejor cómo había realizado las guías paralelas, que me gustaron mucho debido a que están en 90º. yo ya tengo una morsa sencilla y tenia pensado una madera para tener mesa más amplia.

​
Pero reitero, me gusto mucho de ver el tema de las guías !!!.



Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## capitanp (Mar 31, 2021)




----------



## capitanp (Mar 31, 2021)




----------



## 426ivan (Abr 1, 2021)

capitanp dijo:


> Ver el archivo adjunto 265154
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 265155


Hermoso bicho!!! de qué potencia es?
Hasta que espesor corta?

Existe en el foro un topic como este de las cosas que construyeron y quieren "presumir" (en el mejor sentido por supuesto!!).
Me imagino que Dario podría poner su máquinas aquí. Y yo que hice un simulador de vuelo del Cessna 172 de tamaño real también!!
Me pasé la cuarentena trabajándolo y me gustaría subirlo pero no sé donde. No quiero crear un topic si ya existe y revisé como 25 paginas del foro y no lo encontré.

Esta maquinita que te compraste capitanp me hubiera ahorrado muchos cortes de trincheta, jajajaa. La compraste en chinalandia? Tuviste problemas de aduana?


EDITO: Pensé que era una CNC Laser. Veo que es una impresora 3D!!!!! 
Hermosa maquina por cierto!!! A bajar STLs!!!!!


----------



## capitanp (Abr 1, 2021)

426ivan dijo:


> Hermoso bicho!!! de qué potencia es?
> Hasta que espesor corta?
> 
> Existe en el foro un topic como este de las cosas que construyeron y quieren "presumir" (en el mejor sentido por supuesto!!).
> ...



Se le cambia el cabezal por uno laser y listo, hasta viene un kit


----------



## 426ivan (Abr 1, 2021)

capitanp dijo:


> Se le cambia el cabezal por uno laser y listo, hasta viene un kit



Que leeeeendoo!!!
Yo tengo una Anet A8 y ya llevo 6,2 Km de filamento utilizado/impreso.
Lo que estoy imprimiendo ahora es un cessna 172 de 1,5m de envergadura. Sugerencia: Grilon, no hay otro. 
Abz.


----------



## capitanp (Abr 2, 2021)

Si estoy usando Grilon3, igual estoy teniendo problemas de warping


----------



## J2C (Abr 2, 2021)

@426ivan y @capitanp disculpen, pero *Grilon3* es marca, *cuál material* realmente están usando?


----------



## 426ivan (Abr 2, 2021)

J2C dijo:


> @426ivan y @capitanp disculpen, pero *Grilon3* es marca, *cuál material* realmente están usando?


Hola. Yo uso PLA y Flex. Ambos en esa marca con CERO problemas. Probé otras marcas y tuve tantos dolores de cabeza por no decir otra cosa que gastar 200 pesos por rollo encima del.mas barato no resulta nada mal. Saber que lo que pongas a imprimir no se va a trancar no tiene precio. Grilon para todos...jaja.

El flex es muy divertido. Hice las ruedas de un F1 y las ruedas del Cessna ambos RC y quedaron perfectas.

Cualquier cosa pregunta tranquilo que te ayudo en lo que pueda. Abrazo.


capitanp dijo:


> Si estoy usando Grilon3, igual estoy teniendo problemas de warping


Usas Cura o algún otro? Yo no tengo problemas con Cura, la boquilla es de 0,5 y no me da problemas como cuando usaba 0,2. En 0,4 tampoco tuve problemas.


----------



## capitanp (Abr 2, 2021)

Si PLA, estoy usando CURA, y tenía la adhesión en borde y es mejor en faldita, por ahora le agarre la mano igual encontre una opcion que esta funcionando bien






se lo robe a la tia


----------



## J2C (Abr 2, 2021)

.

@426ivan yo tengo una Ender como mostré en mi *post #1438* por noviembre con varios rollos (5Kg) de PLA de Nicieza & Taverna Hnos (Grilon3).

Realmente lleva un tiempo tomarle la mano tanto a la máquina como al Cura para obtener los mejores resultados, permanentemente se encuentran problemas y se solucionan pero es un paso a paso.


----------



## 426ivan (Abr 2, 2021)

capitanp dijo:


> Si PLA, estoy usando CURA, y tenía la adhesión en borde y es mejor en faldita, por ahora le agarre la mano igual encontre una opcion que esta funcionando bien
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yo puse cinta de papel (o de pintor para globalizar, en España creo que es de carrocero) y cada tanto lo cambio. Santo remedio! Ni se pega a la placa ni se despega durante la impresión. Y cuando se pone feo, lo cambio y a seguir.


----------



## J2C (Abr 13, 2021)

.

Hoy inverti en dos cajitas plásticas de *Biden$  0,80* c/u para acomodar toda la tornillería electrónica:



La de la izquierda tiene todo en M3 y la de la derecha la mayoría en M4 y cositas de M· que no me alcanzaron a entrar en la primer caja.

Pero .... han tenido gusto a poco!!!, la próxima vez que vaya al Carrefour vere si aún quedan por que están muy mononas!!!!.


Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## J2C (May 15, 2021)

.


El martes me llego la inversión de mayo pero no tenía las fotos.




​
La escuadra la compre por que aproveche el descuento del *Jot Sal* de principios de semana y me quedaron ambos elementos al precio de la lijadora que ya tenía en vista.

Ambas por módicos *Biden$ 39* !!!



Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## capitanp (May 16, 2021)

Esa escuadra es lo mejor


----------



## Agustinw (May 18, 2021)

Me uní al club de impresión 3D, estoy tratando de agarrarle la mano al Fusion360


----------



## 426ivan (May 18, 2021)

puf! que lindo bicho. sistema "bouden" y muy prolijo el armazón. Te recomiendo no ahorrar en el plástico porque vas a romperte la cabeza pensando qué funciona mal y probar mil configuraciones cuando el plástico es responsable del 80% del producto impreso.
Cualquier cosa pegue el grito nomas.


----------



## hellfire4 (Jul 2, 2021)

J2C dijo:


> .
> 
> Hoy inverti en dos cajitas plásticas de *Biden$  0,80* c/u para acomodar toda la tornillería electrónica:
> 
> ...


Que hermosura, yo tengo todos los tornillos y tuercas metidos en una lata vacia de leche NIDO caratulada como tornillos, y cuando necesito para algún arreglo en la casa, tengo que sacar todo el contenido, revolver y meter todo de vuelta.
Como el clásico frasco de vidrio o la lata de pintura vacia


----------



## Agustinw (Ago 24, 2021)

Les dejo un interesante dispositivo que me acaba de llegar de aliexpress; es un receptor bluetooth de audio con soporte APTX-HD y LDAC 24bit 96khz. Esta marca ya la conocía por haber comprado hace tiempo una versión similar pero más económica de receptor bluetooth y funcionan bien.
Este me lo quedo para mi equipo de audio y el otro que solo soporta AAC se lo voy a instalar en un aiwa de mi madre.


----------



## malesi (Sep 10, 2021)

No se si es para ponerlo aquí pero... venga va
Hoy he ido a casa de un amiguete y me ha dicho, tengo un pisapapeles para ti, es una porquería  de las que te gustan.
Pues vale.
Pero me das 1€ y la cerveza la pago yo
Pues vale
Va el tío y me da esto jajajajaaj. Pues no te voy a decir que no, y el caso es que... ya no es pisapapeles, le he ascendido a adorno  

Toma es de la fuente de alimentación de un disco rígido IBM 62PX “Piccolo” de 64,5 MB  lo mejor para su época, allá por 1979.


----------



## capitanp (Sep 10, 2021)

malesi dijo:


> No se si es para ponerlo aquí pero... venga va
> Hoy he ido a casa de un amiguete y me ha dicho, tengo un pisapapeles para ti, es una porquería  de las que te gustan.
> Pues vale.
> Pero me das 1€ y la cerveza la pago yo
> ...





Aaaah, esos 5V si que va a ser estables por lo menos hasta 5 días después de que lo desenchufaste


----------



## ElectroKu (Oct 25, 2021)

Bueno pues hace poco me pille esto.
 Es un regulador de voltaje y amperios, no es gran cosa, pero para mí estación de trabajo, me sobra.

Pues nada, sigo con lo mío.

Hola gente, esta es mi estación de combate, jajajaj, para probar corrientes en gráficas y fallos.
￼
Ahora necesito un extensor de PCI 16 , jajajjaja.


----------



## malesi (Nov 1, 2021)

Ayer fui al rastro (si ese donde venden basurilla ) y al pasar por un montón de chatarra, una cosa me llamaba, y claro
me di la vuelta y me encuentro un Simpson 461 allí solo esperando, el pobre esperando una adopción.
Oiga cuanto por eso  Dijo dame 5 € que no se ni lo que es, pues yo tampoco se lo que es pero me gusta  
Y aquí esta y encima funciona


----------



## J2C (Nov 1, 2021)

malesi dijo:


> .... Simpson 461 allí solo esperando, el pobre esperando una adopción.
> ........
> Y aquí esta y encima funciona
> Ver el archivo adjunto 273592



y por las dudas:


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Nov 5, 2021)

malesi dijo:


> Ver el archivo adjunto 273593


Hay tanbien lo frequenzimetro digital de misma marca que mide hasta 60MHz garantizados y de mismo tamaño que ese hermoso murtimetro , son hermanos casi gemelos!


----------



## aitopes (Dic 5, 2021)

torres.electronico dijo:


> Como andas Dani...Vos sabes que Ariel, un amigo de Ucontrol se armo uno con MB y placas recicladas reales y le quedo espectacular?
> mirá
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 131500
> ...


Todavia los tengo y uso!!!!!!





"Reciclar" placas de esta manera no solo es quitar un poco de peso al medio ambiente, sino que puedes crear cosas muy muy durables. Esos cuadernos (tengo varios) son eternos. Solo tengo que perforar hojas cuando se llena, cambiarlas, y sigo usando las tapas.

Saludos cordiales, 
Aitopes.


----------



## malesi (Abr 11, 2022)

Hoy me ha llegado la chuche que esperaba, no presumo pero mola, a ver lo que dura  
Voltaje de entrada : 95-265V,
1 Salida de filamento: 6.3V
1 salida 5voltios
1 salida: 200 o 260V se selecciona, y luego se la puede variar un 10%
Primero activa los 6.3 voltios y luego va subiendo en unos 15 segundos la salida de 200, 250voltios  

Tamaño: Longitud 100mm * Ancho 58mm * Alto 32 mm.


----------



## Agustinw (Abr 22, 2022)

Fuente DC-DC reductora variable 0v-32v 12A
Le imprimí la cajita, me falta la tapa


----------



## J2C (Abr 25, 2022)

.


Al final ha llegado:

​



A solo *$Biden 46,00* . Ahora a ponerme práctico con las funciones de los pulsadores.

Adjunto varios manuales que Goglee.



Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## Daniel Lopes (May 8, 2022)

!Hola a todos , llegaram mis encomendas de Aliexpress!
Conpre 10 CIs matricula NJM3025D ( Encoder Estereo) y 20 cristales de Cuartzo de 38,000KHz .
Resumo de la opera : !Una Estafa! , los CIs NO funcionam correctamente (funcionam parcialmente ) y los cristales de Cuartzo NO son de 38,000 KHz y SI de 32,768KHz.
Abri reclamación , pero dudo en mucho que tenga algun ezicto.
!Saludos desde Brasil!


----------



## Daniel Lopes (May 10, 2022)

Estoy platicando con los vendedores Chinos de Aliexpress, lo del Cristal de Cuartzo equivocado ese me pide descurpas por lo equivoco  y  pregunta si no quiero pedir mas cosas (chuches) aprovechando lo reenvio del conponente correcto ( ? tonto ese no ?).
Ya lo segundo Chino dice tener vendido muuuchos CIs identicos a los que pedi y que  jo soy  la premera persona a reclamar de que no funcionam derecho.
Creo que con lo segundo Chino vaias sener mas dificil de resolver la peleya.
Los malditos 10 CIs tienem lo mismo defecto de fabricación , o sea funcionan parcialmente y NO integralmente 100%.
!Saludos desde Brasil!


----------



## J2C (May 10, 2022)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> Estoy platicando con los vendedores Chinos de Aliexpress, .....
> ......



Lo haces en portuñol ?????


----------



## Daniel Lopes (May 10, 2022)

J2C dijo:


> Lo haces en portuñol ?????


!NO , en Gringues !


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 10, 2022)

Portu-nglish


----------



## J2C (May 10, 2022)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> !NO , en Gringues !



No caben dudas, @Daniel Lopes es *el pollo* de Foros de Electrónica !!!!!


----------



## malesi (May 11, 2022)

Va otra historia.
Tengo un amiguete de la infancia lejana... 50 años 
y me preguntó que si tenía un compresor a mano, pues algo tengo solo las tripas, se lo puse en una caja y ya está
es (El posteado por aquí hace poco)
me dijo que trueque, que tenía unas chorradas de las que me gustan a mi🤔
Y va y me da esto, y funcionan 
Se me caian los calzonzillos jajaja.  Que buenos amigos que tengo que me dan chorradas.
Yo los vi y se que algunos de aquí también, y otros ni los veran jaja
Ya tengo un reloj para fardar y seguro que existen pocos.


*Esto copiado de internet*

S*ysma Red Led 70'SpaceAge - MOD S.O.M [VA-ITALY] - Hombres - 1970-1979*

EL LED ROJO de 1970 es muy raro y muy buscado por los coleccionistas.
Tamaño de la caja: 36 mm sin la corona y 42 mm de asa a asa.
 pulsera de acero inoxidable se ajusta a una muñeca aprox.18-19 cm.
Los relojes vintage nunca morirán ... ¡todo el mundo te preguntará qué Watch es este!

MARCA
Sysma Red Led 70'SpaceAge

MODELO
MOD S.O.M [VA-ITALIA]

1970-1979

MOVIMIENTO
Cuarzo

MATERIAL
Cromado, Acero

TIPO
Reloj de pulsera digital


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (May 11, 2022)

Del estilo de los viejísimos Texas !!!!!!!
Yo tenía uno pero en caja de plástico....a saber donde terminó 😭


----------



## Rorschach (May 11, 2022)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Del estilo de los viejísimos Texas !!!!!!!
> Yo tenía uno pero en caja de plástico....a saber donde terminó 😭


Yo también tuve un texas, año 1978, vaya a saber a donde fue a parar !!!! 🤷‍♂️
Era uno como este  : 

​


----------



## Daniel Lopes (May 11, 2022)

Me recorde de un seriado de TV cuando aun era pibe (años 70)  : Gemini Man (TV series) - Wikipedia y gemini man TV old series - Google Search
!Saludos desde Brasil!


----------



## capitanp (May 17, 2022)

Bonita la cajita


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (May 17, 2022)

El procedimiento es el siguiente:
Se desembala.
Se almacena el ventilador...
Y se pone uno a jugar con la hermosa cajita


----------



## capitanp (May 17, 2022)

Que increíble ventilador, si no sintiera el viento creería que esta apagado de lo silencioso que es


----------



## Daniel Lopes (May 18, 2022)

Hola a todos , sigo aun peleyando con los dos Chinos de Aliexpress .
Uno que de tonto no es nada aun insiste que jo conpre mas "chuches" para que el inclua lo conponente correcto en lo proximo envio.
Le respondi : ? es justo que jo tenga que comprar otro chuche sin cualquer nesecidad para ustedes corrigir su equivoco de envio?
Ya lo segundo Chino insiste que ya vendio muuuchos CIs de mismo lote que lo mio y que jo soy la unica persona a reclamar que NO funciona bien y ahora me pide un Video evidenciando lo problema aclarado.
Pues  asi es  , cada ves mas quedamos reféns deses Chinos con su truxos .
!Saludos desde Brasil!
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (May 18, 2022)

Ganiel:
Tenes que hablar directamente con AliExpress y no con el vendedor para que te devuelvan el dinero. Vas a tener que probarlo de alguna forma, pero es la forma correcta. El chino que te los vendió te va a dar vueltas hasta que expire el plazo de reclamo y después....chauuuuu


----------



## Tacatomon (May 19, 2022)

capitanp dijo:


> Bonita la cajita



Noctua, no hay otra cosa mejor


----------



## capitanp (May 20, 2022)

ahhh como calienta ese Xeon


----------



## Tacatomon (May 20, 2022)

Not great, not terrible, incluso editando video en DaVinci Resolve se mantiene controlado el E5-2680 sobre ~58c, le quite el segundo fan por que el header donde debe de ir ya no funciona (Y no tengo una "Y" por ahi para usar).

Antes que ese NH-U9S usaba el NH-D14, y si llegaba a ~50c, era en los días mas soleados (Doble fan)


----------



## hellfire4 (May 20, 2022)

Tacatomon dijo:


> Noctua, no hay otra cosa mejor
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 282441


¿Es  silencioso, anda bien? Mera curiosidad
Yo en mi caso lo remedie de forma más burda, usando dos coolers medianos de fuentes rotas (solo se guardan para ser canibalizados) y tornillos extras.


----------



## Tacatomon (May 20, 2022)

Si, son ventiladores muy silenciosos, sin sacrificar flujo de aire y funcionan excelente ya sea con los disipadores de Noctua o con algun otro disipador.
Tambien he usado ventiladores normales para salir del apuro, pero a la larga definitivamente el ruido se vuelve algo notable despues de varias horas de trabajo en la PC (Y es que algunos ventiladores comunes son muy ruidosos)


----------



## hellfire4 (May 20, 2022)

Tacatomon dijo:


> Si, son ventiladores muy silenciosos, sin sacrificar flujo de aire y funcionan excelente ya sea con los disipadores de Noctua o con algun otro disipador.
> Tambien he usado ventiladores normales para salir del apuro, pero a la larga definitivamente el ruido se vuelve algo notable despues de varias horas de trabajo en la PC (Y es que algunos ventiladores comunes son muy ruidosos)


Si, es cierto, en mi caso, con un diseño de la mesa de la PC, estando debajo el gabinete y con unas placas, se evita bastante las ondas, aunque si no se sienten esos, se siente el de la fuente algo xd. El frío incluso parece afectar un poco el lubricante y de inicio hacen algo de ruido, pero enseguida pasa.


----------



## capitanp (May 20, 2022)




----------



## fabioosorio (Jun 24, 2022)

Puedo presumir acá?

Hallazgo de la semana.
 Perillas, muchas perillas, más un potenciómetro de 50K sin tope, en bolsita para la venta.


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Jun 24, 2022)

Me gustan esos potenciómetros extralargos. Con dos tuercas los ajustas a la distancia deseada.


----------



## josee (Jun 27, 2022)

Mirar que barrita de sonido me he comprado marca polk, es americana según en internet tiene fábrica en Baltimore (Meryland)  EE.UU poco conocida. La verdad que se escucha muy bien, tiene buenos agudos medios y el subwoofer que le da los graves, tiene sistema dolby atmos a traves de HDMI, tiene conectividad para cable de fibra óptica, Jack, bluetooth y HDMI. La tengo ya 4 meses y estoy contento la verdad, aún no le dado rosca para probar la potencia pero me sobra. Un saludo.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jun 27, 2022)

Me compré esto por que me tenía loco hace aaaños pero era cariiiiiisimo (mas de $25000)...hasta que apareció este modelo: una sierra japonesa Ryoba.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 27, 2022)

Lindo , tiene los dientes al revés , corta tirando y no empujando como un serrucho común o de costilla 

👏👏👏


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jun 27, 2022)

Claro, por eso siempre corta recto y no como los serruchos que se pueden doblar cuando empujás hacia adelante.    
Además, la cuchilla solo tiene un espesor 0.6mm....
Si tengo tiempo, mañana haré el primer corte pero en MDF.


----------



## flaco-urbano (Jun 27, 2022)

Hoy tengo ganas de presumir jaja.
Compré otro soldador y estoy felíz con el.

Espero me dure un tiempo razonable. No hago un uso intensivo de los soldadores de estas potencias pero no se por que me duran tan poco tiempo. Hasta llegué a hacer un dimmer para no tenerlo al 100% y de nada sirvió; no más de tres meses y dejan de calentar. Hasta goot compré.
Supongo que son los productos de estos tiempos y que no soy el único que debe renovar este tipo de herramienta.


----------



## josee (Jul 3, 2022)

Esta es mi última compra, lo quiero para amplificar un subwoofer pequeño de home, lo voy a alimentar con una fuente de ordenador portátil de 20 voltios y 4,5 amperios. Lo que no se para que sirve eso que pone en la placa, Psw. Un saludo.


----------



## analogico (Jul 3, 2022)

josee dijo:


> Esta es mi última compra, lo quiero para amplificar un subwoofer pequeño de home, lo voy a alimentar con una fuente de ordenador portátil de 20 voltios y 4,5 amperios. Lo que no se para que sirve eso que pone en la placa, Psw. Un saludo.



Por el otro lado lleva un puente, y dice on off , así que es o debería ser psw de Power Switch , o sea para  poner  opcionalmente un interruptor de encendido y apagado.


----------



## josee (Jul 3, 2022)

De acuerdo analógico, me has quitado la duda y curiosidad que tenía, gracias amigo, ya comentaré cómo funciona, creo si no me equivoco es un clase D. Aunque para mover ese subwoofer no hace falta darle mucha chicha. Un saludo.


----------



## capitanp (Jul 10, 2022)




----------



## josee (Jul 11, 2022)

Este amplificador son 100w por canal como dice la descripción? Un saludo.


----------



## analogico (Jul 11, 2022)

josee dijo:


> Este amplificador son 100W por canal como dice la descripción? Un saludo.


No, ese integrado es de 50W por canal  máximo


----------



## malesi (Jul 11, 2022)

josee dijo:


> Este amplificador son 100w por canal como dice la descripción? Un saludo.


Si no te le has comprado de que presumes  
Donde ves 2 canales
Si es subwoofer estará en puente


----------



## josee (Jul 11, 2022)

Hoy me llegó el amplificador y le conecte un altavoz porque no tengo el subwoofer en esta casa. Y la verdad pega muy bien para tener un altavoz típico, error mío tiene un canal correcto malesi, es lo que pensé... Estará en puente, gracias analógico. Gracias, un saludo.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 11, 2022)

Alimentación de 12 a 24V . . .  a 24V te durará con suerte una semana . . .  no mas de 18 o 19 V


----------



## josee (Jul 12, 2022)

Lo estoy alimentando con 20V, no tengo otra fuente. Estoy usando una fuente de ordenador portátil, he medido con el multímetro y me da 18,5V así está bien. Gracias por el consejo DOSMETROS. Un saludo.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Jul 18, 2022)

Hola a todos ,
En mi penurtimo post (#1500) jo conmente aca mi problema con los Chinos.
Hoy finalmente acabo de vez  esa novela ( o mejor pesadilla) .
Recebi los Cristales de Quartzo de 19,000 KHz , ahora todos funcionam a perfeición , peeero para lograr eso tuve premero que comprar mas otro lote para que lo Chino resolvesse arreglar su equivoco de enbiar los Cristales con frequenzia de 32,768 kHz.
Ya cuanto a lo Circuito Integrado matricula NJM2035  despues de mucha peleya con els descobri  que es possible "arreglar" lo problema generado internamente agregando un capacitor de desacople en las dos entradas del CI ( pino 1 y pino 14) de 1nF poliester mectalizado para masa o tierra.
Asi logre aprovechar integralmente los 10 Cis y NO perdi la plata .
!Saludos desde Brasil!


----------



## J2C (Jul 22, 2022)

.


Mi primera inversión post-jubiletti !!!!!!


​
Un fiel compañero del Foro, reparaciones, investigaciones, diseños, armados, pruebas y muchas cosas más !!!!



.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Jul 22, 2022)

J2C dijo:


> ​
> "Un fiel compañero del Foro, reparaciones, investigaciones, diseños, armados, pruebas y muchas cosas más !!!!"
> 
> 
> ...


!Aun mas cuando un principiante "compra" una trollagen , Jajajajajajajaja!
!Saludos desde Brasil!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 22, 2022)

J2C dijo:


> .Mi primera inversión post-jubiletti !!!!!!
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 285404​Un fiel compañero del Foro, reparaciones, investigaciones, diseños, armados, pruebas y muchas cosas más !!!!
> .



Ehhh

¡ Presume tus Compras/Adquisiciones *Electrónicas* !​
Ahhhh , miren lo que me compré para el día del _amigo_ :




Son para que el _amigo_ se sienta confortable *mientras hago electrónica *


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jul 22, 2022)

Pensé que había comprado "un amigo" mas grande.....


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 22, 2022)

Iba a poner otra foto de un boxer , pero era hasta para reírse , my God.

Se nota que los publicistas trataron de engañar a los compradores que se verían "bultudos"


----------



## capitanp (Jul 23, 2022)




----------



## J2C (Jul 25, 2022)

.


Dadas las críticas recibidas por mi primer auto regalo de Jubiletti de mi post *#1540* lamento decirles que no abandonaré la electrónica, Aquí la muestra como 2º regalo de jubiletti:





​

Recien recibido, realice la compra en MeLi el día sábado 23 y hoy ya tiene un nuevo precio *3,35 % mayor*, ni hablar que lo garpare recién el mes que viene y mientras tanto el dinero cría dineritos hasta el día de pago !!!!


*ArgieLand, país generoso y tierra de oportunidades !!!!!!!!*​
.


----------



## J2C (Jul 28, 2022)

.

Continuando con los auto regalos de Jubiletti:

​

Como estaba publicada como

Frecuencia mínima - Frecuencia máxima: 698 MHz - 2700 MHz
pero ....., acostumbrado de muchos años (20+) a los atenuadores HP, Narda para equipos de microondas de 1,4 a 18 GHz que estaban especificados desde 0 Hz hasta 10 GHz y más me jugué a comprarla.

 Al recibirla poseía la siguiente etiqueta:

​
Usando a Don Google obtuve la datasheet (adjunta) que me aseguro que es de DC a 3 GHz !!!!!.   EUREKA !!!!, la pegue

Ahora solo queda comprar las transiciones de conectores N a UHF ó BNC que son conectores más comunes para usar en nuestros pobres tallercitos. Cuando vaya a CABA (Capital) en septiembre después de 2 años y medio de encierro los comprare.


Si bien no es marca Top como le gustan al Garoto no me preocupa para cacharrear en casa.

.


----------



## J2C (Ago 4, 2022)

.


Otro auto-regalo de Jubiletti:



*Analizador de Redes Antena ÷ nanoVNA*







​

Comparación del tamaño respecto a un encendedor común

​

Adjunto un *Manual de Usuario* que traduje con Google de *la página* (hacer click) de dicho analizador.

Y otro *User Manual* que encontre en la web


----------



## hellfire4 (Ago 4, 2022)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Me compré esto por que me tenía loco hace aaaños pero era cariiiiiisimo (mas de $25000)...hasta que apareció este modelo: una sierra japonesa Ryoba.
> Ver el archivo adjunto 284183



La vi por 1º vez hace tiempo en un videojuego de fichas (Hammerin´Harry), cuando un enemigo ataca al personaje con una.


Viendo un video y como anda, es muy práctica, sorprende que no se haya popularizado a diferencia del tradicional serrucho


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ago 4, 2022)

hellfire4 dijo:


> es muy práctica, sorprende que no se haya popularizado a diferencia del tradicional serrucho


Es que la ryoba original japonesa vale 30 o más veces lo que un buen serrucho de costilla.
Este modelo de Bremen anda bastante bien, pero nada que ver con una ryoba japonesa.


----------



## Axel31 (Ago 4, 2022)

Vaya forma de cortar, como si fuera queso. Menudo filo tiene eso...


----------



## J2C (Ago 4, 2022)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Es que la ryoba original japonesa vale 30 o más veces lo que un buen serrucho de costilla.
> Este modelo de Bremen anda bastante bien, pero nada que ver con una ryoba japonesa.



*Precios accesibles* en MeLi, no investigue mas.


.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Ago 4, 2022)

J2C dijo:


> *Precios accesibles* en *MeLi*, no investigue mas.
> 
> 
> .


!Pense que eras "MeLa" , Jajajajajajajajajajaja!
!Saludos desde Brasil!


J2C dijo:


> "Si bien no es marca Top como le gustan al Garoto no me preocupa para cacharrear en casa."
> 
> .


!No me gusta marca "Top" , me gusta marca "Alta Gamma" , Jajajajajajajajajajajaja!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ago 4, 2022)

J2C dijo:


> *Precios accesibles* en MeLi, no investigue mas.


Si, pero la Bremen es la que compré, las "buenas" valen entre $25000 y $45000


----------



## J2C (Ago 4, 2022)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> !Pense que eras "MeLa" , Jajajajajajajajajajaja!
> !Saludos desde Brasil!
> 
> !No me gusta marca "Top" , me gusta marca "Alta *Gamma*" , Jajajajajajajajajajajaja!



*Gamma Match* ????


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Ago 4, 2022)

J2C dijo:


> *Gamma Match* ????


!No es ese tipo  , serias algo como  : Bird Corp , HP , JWF , Narda , Huber Shuner ,Weinschel ,  pero tanbien mi contento con "Pasternack" en urtimo caso , Jajajajajajajaja


----------



## J2C (Ago 4, 2022)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> !No es ese tipo  , serias algo como  : Bird Corp , HP , JWF , Narda , Huber Shuner , pero tanbien mi contento con "Pasternack" , Jajajajajajajaja



Lamentablemente trabaje 29 años con esas marcas mas *Rohde Schwarz*, *Wandel & Goltermann*, y otras que ahora ya no recuerdo.

Pero Garoto piense que actualmente soy jubiletti y ya no me da pa tanto el cuerit !!!!! , así que ahora debo conformarme con los productos de ChinaLand que quedan al alcance de mi bolsillo !!!!


Salu2.-


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Ago 4, 2022)

Ya jo trabajo con las marcas que aclare arriba por 35 años , en mi casa tengo alguna cosa que logre conprar de segunda mano ( usadas) de empresas que comercializan eses tipos de equipos oriundos de fabricas y enpresas ya cerriadas por algun motivo qualquer .
Canbiando de lo tema de pato para ganso ,mi hija mas nueva es formada  enginiera electronica , esa  especialista en calibración y mantenimiento de equipos de teste y medidas de la Alta Gamma Rohde Schwartz ( representante Brasileña) sediada aca en São Paulo capital.


----------



## J2C (Ago 4, 2022)

.


Exactamente Daniel, las grandes empresas sucursales de americanas y europeas proveedoras de equipos de radiocomunicaciones y telecomunicaciones usaban instrumentos de medida de ese tipo/marcas por que para ellos era una inversión y les daba tranquilidad dado que los clientes estatales y privados no cuestionarian nunca los valores medidos en las inspecciones de certificación previas a la facturación (Paganini)

También había ó hay otra japonesa como Anritsu y algún que otro instrumento Siemens pero ya mas tipo años 70.​

Salu2.-


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Ago 4, 2022)

!Siiiii ,  la Japonesa Anritsu tanbien es considerada uma marca tipo  "Alta Gamma" !
Los japoneses son demasiadamente patriotas y valorizan muuuucho su producto nacional ,jo  tanbien ya tuve la oportunidad de trabajar  con equipos desa marca ( Analizador de Espectro model "MS610" hasta 2 Ghz y "MS710" hasta 23GHz ).


----------



## J2C (Ago 5, 2022)

.


Para completar la información del *nanoVNA* adjunto una imagen del *Mapa de Estructura del Menú* y un *pdf* que se puede imprimir con dicha imagen.

​



Saludos, JuanKa.-


P.D.: Agradecería  que algún @Moderador adjuntará ambos archivos a mi post *#1548* para que quede todo junto. Muchas gracias.-


----------



## J2C (Ago 7, 2022)

.


Continuando con los auto-regalos de Jubiletti, les presento a "la nena":

​

Notebook *HP240 G8* *Intel Core I3 1115G4* con 8GB Ram (DDR4 3200)  HD 1 TB con W11 Home (diferencias con Pro)

​



Saludos, JuanKa.-


.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 7, 2022)

Ponele nini mouse


----------



## J2C (Ago 7, 2022)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Ponele nini mouse



Posiblemente compre un *teclado + mouse inalambrico Logitech* solo para esta.


Ya tengo dos de esos para una PC con XP sobre la mesa del taller y esta PC con Win7 sobre el escritorio, a mi me han dado buen resultado.

Incluso los mouse inalámbricos de Logitech


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ago 7, 2022)

Yo también me regalé una compu...pero de escritorio: no me gustan las notebook...no me caben los dedos en el teclado y en el panelcito del mouse.
Me compré un mobo Gigabyte A320N-H con 16Gb de RAM DDR4 3200, un micro AMD Ryzen 5600G que viene con video integrado y es rapidísimo!!! (es un ped0 líquido dirían por acá) 6 núcleos 12 hilos   
También un SSD de 240Gb para el sistema operativo + un HD Western Digital de 1Tb para guardar la info...
Y también compré un gabinete medio ped0rrón por que el de la PC vieja ya está medio anciano y es bastante voluminoso.
Llevo un día y medio configurando e instalando las aplicaciones que uso y me demoré 6 horas en copiar los 300Gb de datos de la PC vieja...tenía la red de 100Mbits de mi casa funcionando al re-palo....


----------



## J2C (Ago 7, 2022)

.


Dr la que uso en el escritorio es una Asus con Intel Core I3-3240 @3.40 GHz con 4 GB de Ram y HD de 1 TB con un Win7 Pro SP1

Para mi uso esta bien.


También tengo otra que ahora no recuerdo bien que fierrito tiene (hará 12 años) pero esa esta con Win XP y sobre la mesa de reparaciones, mas que nada por la compatibilidad con los programadores de memorias viejos para Tv's


Esta Notebook es para cuando empiece a turistear por el ispa y permanecer conectado con el heredero que vive en la casa del fondo.




** Despacio veré de renovar los monitores a 24 ó 27 (los años, el cata-cerca) pero no lo tengo muy próximo


La suya es un BUEN acero !!!!

.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ago 7, 2022)

J2C dijo:


> La suya es un BUEN acero !!!!


  
La PC vieja me la había regalado la patrona en el 2009. Yo creo que ya estaba amortizada luego de 14 años de funcionamiento initerrumpido 🤷‍♂️.
La ultima PC que compré de mi propio pecunio fué en 1999 y terminó en el NMP...
Me duran bastante las compus....


----------



## J2C (Ago 7, 2022)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> ......
> Me duran bastante las compus....



Yo siempre digo que para mi la PC es una herramienta de trabajo y por lo tanto la cuido, reparo la fuente cuando le pasa algo, le hago mantenimiento cada tanto.

Imagino que Ud. hace lo mismo como muchos otros colegas del Foro y jamás abrimos un thread preguntando que podría haber pasado que no arrancó después !!!


.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ago 7, 2022)

J2C dijo:


> Imagino que Ud. hace lo mismo como muchos otros colegas del Foro y jamás abrimos un thread preguntando que podría haber pasado que no arrancó después !!!


Tal cual !!
Siempre las he cuidado, mantenido y actualizado cuando era necesario (a la PC vieja le puse un SSD y 2 Gb de RAM adicionales) y así me duró 14 años....ahora la tiene la patrona para sus "investigaciones" web.


----------



## Tacatomon (Ago 7, 2022)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Yo también me regalé una compu...pero de escritorio: no me gustan las notebook...no me caben los dedos en el teclado y en el panelcito del mouse.
> Me compré un mobo Gigabyte A320N-H con 16Gb de RAM DDR4 3200, un micro AMD Ryzen 5600G que viene con video integrado y es rapidísimo!!!



Ya no habra necesidad de instalar Doom en el refrigerador, enhorabuena por los nuevos nucleos!


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Ago 8, 2022)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> "ahora la tiene la patrona para sus "investigaciones" web."


!OJO ao Piojo! , cuidado Don Dr.Z porque hay de todo possible y inposible que hasta Dios duda disponible  por la Red Internet , basta buscar , y como quien busca un dia encuentra.......... , Jajajajajajajajajajaja
!Saludos desde Brasil!


----------



## 426ivan (Ago 8, 2022)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Yo también me regalé una compu...pero de escritorio: no me gustan las notebook...no me caben los dedos en el teclado y en el panelcito del mouse.
> Me compré un mobo Gigabyte A320N-H con 16Gb de RAM DDR4 3200, un micro AMD Ryzen 5600G que viene con video integrado y es rapidísimo!!! (es un ped0 líquido dirían por acá) 6 núcleos 12 hilos
> También un SSD de 240Gb para el sistema operativo + un HD Western Digital de 1Tb para guardar la info...
> Y también compré un gabinete medio ped0rrón por que el de la PC vieja ya está medio anciano y es bastante voluminoso.
> Llevo un día y medio configurando e instalando las aplicaciones que uso y me demoré 6 horas en copiar los 300Gb de datos de la PC vieja...tenía la red de 100Mbits de mi casa funcionando al re-palo....


Buen día. Me acabo de comprar la misma. RYZEN7 5600G, misma Mother. Al igual que vos cuido muchísimo los equipos. Tengo una Pentium IV con 2GB de Ram todavía operativa!!!
Y si me voy más atrás,  una Pentium II con w98 en funcionamiento para los juegos retro, jajaja.

Qué antivirus le pondrás a la Ryzen? Como hace mucho que no me actualizo estoy "fuera de onda" con las PC de escritorio.

La verdad es que estoy gratamente sorprendido con las prestaciones de la A320M y el video Vega 8 es una maravilla!!!

Saludos!!!

Pd: estuve leyendo y los gratuitos son AVG y Avast entre los más recomendados, pero.... quizás hayas visto algo para recomendar. Gracias


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ago 8, 2022)

426ivan dijo:


> RYZEN7 5600G, misma Mother.


Ryzen 7 o 5??
El 5600G es Ryzen 5. El 5700G es el Ryzen 7... pero si tenés Vega 8 es un Ryzen 7.
Dos cores - 4 threads y $25000 (50%) de diferencia...no le parecía muy lógico a mi bolsillo.


426ivan dijo:


> Tengo una Pentium IV con 2GB de Ram todavía operativa!!!


Mi PC vieja es un Phenom 8650 de 3 núcleos (siii...yo siempre con AMD) y 4Gb de RAM corriendo Windows 7 de 32 bits nomás...pero el HDD ya tiene casi 19000 hs....y a las 20000 hs habría que cambiarlo antes de que palme  🤷‍♂️


426ivan dijo:


> Qué antivirus le pondrás a la Ryzen?


Yo le puse el Avast. No es alucinante pero es bastante bueno y no te mata la performance de la PC...y lo vengo usando hace mas de 8 años.


----------



## J2C (Ago 8, 2022)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> ......
> Yo le puse el Avast. No es alucinante pero es bastante bueno y no te mata la performance de la PC...y lo vengo usando hace mas de 8 años.



Yo también tengo el Avast en todas las PC/Notebook desde hace muchísimos años y sin quejas por ahora.


----------



## 426ivan (Ago 8, 2022)

Gracias Dr y JuanKa. Voy por el avast!!

19000hs de HDD??? GUAUUU!!!! Es Western o Seagate? Increíble! Son +2 años sin apagado!! Qué buen disco!!!

Perdón, es Ryzen7 5700G. La idea es ponerle un X-Plane 11 y armar un simulador homologable por la ANAC así que pensé en algo con buen "fisico". En 78mil cuotas que espero la inflación se coma en el corto plazo , de otra forma por estos pagos no había manera  en estos tiempos turbulentos.

Gracias!!!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ago 8, 2022)

426ivan dijo:


> 9000hs de HDD??? GUAUUU!!!! Es Western o Seagate? Increíble! Son +2 años sin apagado!! Qué buen disco!!!


Seeee...muy buen disco. Es un Western Digital de 500 GB....comprado en el 2009


----------



## 426ivan (Ago 8, 2022)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Seeee...muy buen disco. Es un Western Digital de 500 GB....comprado en el 2009


Yo tuve uno de esos, me duró dos semanas. Otro vendedor me dijo que no debió haber funcionado ni un día en realidad...era un etiqueta azul y lo puse en un DVR....
Cuando reclamé la falla me dijeron que no se pone/conecta un etiqueta azul en DVR, para eso existe los "purple"... inexperiencia se llama...
Y siguió diciéndome que no era cierto que hubiera funcionado dos semanas. Que ningún disco "no purple" puede durar tanto en un DVR. En sus 6 años de vender DVRs es la primera vez que escuchaba eso...esta vez le compré el disco a él y ya lleva 2 añitos sin problemas.

Está claro que los HDD WD "son de fierro" y se la re bancan!


----------



## ska_gatotw (Ago 10, 2022)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> R...pero el HDD ya tiene casi 19000 hs....y a las 20000 hs habría que cambiarlo antes de que palme


 tengo un WD 500 gb etiqueta azul con una pila de años de uso y cientos de formateadas; no pienso cambiarlo (uso un SDD para el sistema operativo)


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ago 10, 2022)

Aaaahhhhhhh.....pero, entonces, al mío le quedan otros 13 años más de uso !!!!!!!


----------



## 426ivan (Ago 12, 2022)

ska_gatotw dijo:


> tengo un WD 500 gb etiqueta azul con una pila de años de uso y cientos de formateadas; no pienso cambiarlo (uso un SDD para el sistema operativo)
> Ver el archivo adjunto 286426


49000 horas???


----------



## J2C (Ago 15, 2022)

freder44 dijo:


> Solía *estudiar italiano* recientemente.



Pero que buena *adquisición electrónica* el italiano !!!!



.


----------



## Agustinw (Ago 26, 2022)

Nueva inquisición de Aliexpress 
Es un DAC con entradas USB, óptico, bluetooth (aptx-hd LDAC) y coaxial. Necesitaba un DAC con entrada óptica para conectar la PC que está a 8 metros del equipo.
Funciona muy bien con excelente calidad de audio y los operacionales de salida son intercambiables en caso de querer mejorar (viene con ne5532).
La  única contra es el potenciometro, no está a la altura de algo "Hi-Fi" y produce un poquito de desbalance pero en mi caso lo dejo en máximo y ajusto con el pote del equipo.
Si alguien busca un DAC triple B lo recomiendo, teniendo en cuenta el tema del potenciometro


----------



## josee (Sep 3, 2022)

Como dije en un anterior post que no sé qué pasó con el. Aquí el control de volumen chinito y baratito, como veis en las fotos, se ven bien las entradas y las salidas de conexionado. Y además viene ya con sus cables, lo estoy alimentando con 5v desde un regulador de voltaje con LM porque es el mínimo de voltaje al que funciona, máximo 12v, pero no me fío de alimentarlo a 12 voltios, el LM también alimenta un ventilador, en la foto lo veis instalado dentro de una caja de plástico transparente aunque el display de dos segmentos me quedo un poco torcido, el único inconveniente que tiene, es que desde que lo instalé cuando apagó el amplificador este mete una rascada por los altavoces. No tengo ni idea de que puede ser, pero bueno no creo que de problemas, además trae un control remoto muy cómodo. Un saludo


----------



## malesi (Oct 24, 2022)

Solo presumo de que me las han regalado hoy "por majo"


----------



## J2C (Nov 1, 2022)

.


He comprado un Tester/Multímetro del tipo para *Nardos* !!!!

​

Ha costado *Biden$32* a pagar dentro de 40 días al cambio de hoy.

Estan muy buenas las puntas metálicas, son chicas, cortas y muy puntiagudas, ideales para realizar mediciones en plaquetas SMD.


Adjunto Flier y User Manual (ambos en gringou)



Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## malesi (Nov 17, 2022)

Y más regalos, cada día me gusta más que se pasen todos a digital
Un CENTRAL C-7202EN que solo _*las personas "mayores"*_ saben como era 😆y otro "chinoide" HC-1015B
EL CENTRAL tiene las pistas marcadas, pero seguro vivirá más que yo, y no pienso hacer la placa 
Y funcionan


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Nov 17, 2022)

Yo tenía un CENTRAL igual a ese, y fué el primer tester que tuve a los 16 años. Me duró hasta quinto año de la universidad, donde un imbécil que andaba estupideando en el laboratorio se enganchó de una punta de prueba, lo golpeó contra la mesa y le desvió el eje al instrumento...


----------



## malesi (Nov 17, 2022)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Yo tenía un CENTRAL igual a ese, y fué el primer tester que tuve a los 16 años. Me duró hasta quinto año de la universidad, donde un imbécil que andaba estupideando en el laboratorio se enganchó de una punta de prueba, lo golpeó contra la mesa y le desvió el eje al instrumento...


Yo también, pero el mío duraría más, me lo robó alguien, seguro trabajaba en HP


----------



## malesi (Dic 28, 2022)

Pues me he dado el gustazo   
WAVESURFER 3104Z​https://www.testequipmentdepot.com/...vesurfer3104z-digital-signal-oscilloscope.htm


----------



## fabioosorio (Dic 28, 2022)

Qué  lo que e eso?!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Dic 28, 2022)

fabioosorio dijo:


> Qué  lo que e eso?!


Terrible osciloscopio


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Dic 28, 2022)

Es un cacharro que después de diez años de uso, todavía hay funciones que no utilizas... 🤣


----------



## malesi (Dic 28, 2022)

De ilusión también se vive


----------



## J2C (Dic 28, 2022)

​


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Dic 28, 2022)

fabioosorio dijo:


> *"Qué  lo que e eso?*!"


Es un Osciloscopazo que costa sinplemente *12.705,00 $ Dólares Americanos* ( y eso sin contabilizar los costos de frete + inpostos aduaneros para llegar en su manos ) , Jajajajajajajajajaja!
!Saludos desde Brasil.


malesi dijo:


> "De ilusión también se vive"


!O mejor descindo , seguimos vivendo en busca de las ilusiones !


Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> "*Terrible* osciloscopio"


!No lo denominaria de "terrible" y si de "Sueño de consumo" , Jajajajajajajajaja!


----------



## malesi (Dic 28, 2022)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> Es un Osciloscopazo que costa sinplemente *12.705,00 $ Dólares Americanos* ( y eso sin contabilizar los costos de frete + inpostos aduaneros para llegar en su manos ) , Jajajajajajajajajaja!
> !Saludos desde Brasil!
> 
> !O mejor descindo , seguimos vivendo en busca de las ilusiones !
> ...



Me parece que no da la hora, ya no me gusta


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Dic 29, 2022)

malesi dijo:


> "Me parece que* no da la hora*, ya no me gusta"


?Peeeeero quieres un Osciloscopazo o un relogio digital?
!Si quieres un relogio Digital eso te va custar una infima fración del precio $$ , Jajajajajajajajajjaja!
!Saludos!


----------



## fabioosorio (Jueves a las 7:39 AM)

Señor @Daniel Lopes usted conoce estos parlantes? Se dice que es la primer fábrica de parlantes de Brasil.
Estoy por armar un graves para mi en 15".


----------



## fabioosorio (Domingo a las 12:36 PM)

Seré curioso, a qué refiere la expresión de asombro?

Ahora consulto, hay alguna técnica prolija de pintar los sobre relieves (letras, logotipo y marcos)?

No aparece esta marca en ningún lado del internet...


Así están quedando mis dos 15", el otro no sabemos ni que marca es, el caso es que tiene los platos abulonados con tres bulones de bronce, no solo pegados al imán.


----------



## malesi (Domingo a las 1:53 PM)

museo   

AUDIORAMA - Equipamentos de Audio - ARLEN


----------

